# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #71



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot figure out why there are no posts from anyone? Can someone tell me why?


I didn't have time to log on during the day today. How was your day LL? What have you been up to?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter has been here, since Tuesday, helping me clean. I am beat. I have had little time to spend on the computer. When have had fund finding things from her childhood. Like the hoop slip she wore under a long satin type dress when she was a southern bell. Her younger brother was the southern gentleman. He had black pants, a suit type jacket, cummerbund and tie to match her dress. I made both. They were 7 and 9 at the time. I have pictures, somewhere, but they are slides, and I have not taken the time to scan them to the computer. Also the "Little House on the Prairie" type dress I made for her 1 grade "1 room country school day." dress and bonnet. That one I made after she came home from school and she wore it the next. Her big brother's camouflage jeans. He was about 14. At that time I made almost all their clothes, my husband's and mine also.
> 
> We also found a newspaper clipping of a youth leadership conference. She was the representative from her school, one of 200 from the state. She doesn't even remember going. It was a very busy summer, as it was wedged between returning from a year in Germany and getting ready for College.
> 
> She is letting me rest right now, during the ball game. Then she has two more boxes of stuff for me to sort before we can quit for the night. She will go home tomorrow.


It sounds exhausting Joey, but must have brought back so many memories for the two of you! Is she going to take her momentos home with her?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw this on the news - a moose gave birth in the parking lot. People were very good to leave their vehicles parked so they didn't scare mama and baby.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=882516


Oh how sweet and so nice of people to not disturb them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to figure out how to get a photograph from scanner into my computer. It is an old picture I found in the shop of some of my carvings. I know how to do it from the camera, but can not figure out how to get it from scanner into desk top.
> 
> Windows 10 my new adventure.


Computer should ask where you want to save your scanned file or automatically put the scanned files in a folder; then go to that folder when you "choose file"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Computer should ask where you want to save your scanned file or automatically put the scanned files in a folder; then go to that folder when you "choose file"


Now watch me I will be looking back here to find how you do it. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DIL sent me pictures today of GD's graduation . Oh didn't realize how she had become a beautiful women. She is still my little GD how dare she grow up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's our anniversary this weekend so DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's our anniversary this weekend so DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night


How many years? Happy Anniversary! Where are you going?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> DIL sent me pictures today of GD's graduation . Oh didn't realize how she had become a beautiful women. She is still my little GD how dare she grow up.


You must be so proud to see your baby GD ready to start her professional life :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot figure out why there are no posts from anyone? Can someone tell me why?


I didn't want to post because I am always the first one to post when the next section starts. :sm12: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter has been here, since Tuesday, helping me clean. I am beat. I have had little time to spend on the computer. When have had fund finding things from her childhood. Like the hoop slip she wore under a long satin type dress when she was a southern bell. Her younger brother was the southern gentleman. He had black pants, a suit type jacket, cummerbund and tie to match her dress. I made both. They were 7 and 9 at the time. I have pictures, somewhere, but they are slides, and I have not taken the time to scan them to the computer. Also the "Little House on the Prairie" type dress I made for her 1 grade "1 room country school day." dress and bonnet. That one I made after she came home from school and she wore it the next. Her big brother's camouflage jeans. He was about 14. At that time I made almost all their clothes, my husband's and mine also.
> 
> We also found a newspaper clipping of a youth leadership conference. She was the representative from her school, one of 200 from the state. She doesn't even remember going. It was a very busy summer, as it was wedged between returning from a year in Germany and getting ready for College.
> 
> She is letting me rest right now, during the ball game. Then she has two more boxes of stuff for me to sort before we can quit for the night. She will go home tomorrow.


I know you are tired but it sounds like your DD had a good time going down memory lane. Is she taking her stuff home with her? 
My son takes his things home but DD won't take anything with her. I wish she would.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to figure out how to get a photograph from scanner into my computer. It is an old picture I found in the shop of some of my carvings. I know how to do it from the camera, but can not figure out how to get it from scanner into desk top.
> 
> Windows 10 my new adventure.


I hope you figure it out. Grab a child off the street. They will know how to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's our anniversary this weekend so DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night


Yea wonderful have the best dinner and give him a big hug and kiss and then ask him for something your really have been wanting. Bet he will get it for you. :sm09: :sm09:

Just kidding Anniversary's are very special .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you figure it out. Grab a child off the street. They will know how to do it.


Right like a wild old women goes out on the street and grabs a child. I can see the headlines now.

Old crazy lady sent to hospital crazy ward. Could not understand why everyone was upset about her grabbing a child and insist they have to copy her picture into computer or she will just go crazy. Women will be kept under observation until some one can understand what she is ranting about. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am living( meant leaving) for to dream perchance to sleep or something like I am going to bed I am tired . 

I will not be living if I don't leave or some such thing.

God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Right like a wild old women goes out on the street and grabs a child. I can see the headlines now.
> 
> Old crazy lady sent to hospital crazy ward. Could not understand why everyone was upset about her grabbing a child and insist they have to copy her picture into computer or she will just go crazy. Women will be kept under observation until some one can understand what she is ranting about. :sm06:


 :sm09: You know what I mean. Someone you know.
:sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am living( meant leaving) for to dream perchance to sleep or something like I am going to bed I am tired .
> 
> I will not be living if I don't leave or some such thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many years? Happy Anniversary! Where are you going?


Thank you! It is our 28th and we're planning on a downtown restaurant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't want to post because I am always the first one to post when the next section starts. :sm12: :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm02: :sm06: You're funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea wonderful have the best dinner and give him a big hug and kiss and then ask him for something your really have been wanting. Bet he will get it for you. :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Just kidding Anniversary's are very special .


Thanks Yarnie - I think he would give me almost anything I asked for!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Right like a wild old women goes out on the street and grabs a child. I can see the headlines now.
> 
> Old crazy lady sent to hospital crazy ward. Could not understand why everyone was upset about her grabbing a child and insist they have to copy her picture into computer or she will just go crazy. Women will be kept under observation until some one can understand what she is ranting about. :sm06:


 :sm02: You're funny too Yarnie. My parents always get one of their grands to reprogram any electronics that need it.

I might need to find a child too; our cable company is upgrading their system and all the users have to get HD digital boxes and new remotes (even though our TV is very old). DH picked the package up today and I'll get it working on Sunday (I hope).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> She is taking home Girl Scout patches, pictures of her German family's visit here. Then things for her friends at home. She will have a carful going home.
> 
> I wish she would take more, but she doesn't have room. One more thing she was happy to find a doll carrier I made for her Doll Baby. (similar to a Cabbage Patch).


And now you'll have a little more room for more glassware, yarn, fabric and ............. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Congrats. and many more. We will have number 48 in two weeks. Where has that time gone?


Thanks Joey and early congrats to you too. Time just seems to whip by so quickly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter has been here, since Tuesday, helping me clean. I am beat. I have had little time to spend on the computer. When have had fund finding things from her childhood. Like the hoop slip she wore under a long satin type dress when she was a southern bell. Her younger brother was the southern gentleman. He had black pants, a suit type jacket, cummerbund and tie to match her dress. I made both. They were 7 and 9 at the time. I have pictures, somewhere, but they are slides, and I have not taken the time to scan them to the computer. Also the "Little House on the Prairie" type dress I made for her 1 grade "1 room country school day." dress and bonnet. That one I made after she came home from school and she wore it the next. Her big brother's camouflage jeans. He was about 14. At that time I made almost all their clothes, my husband's and mine also.
> 
> We also found a newspaper clipping of a youth leadership conference. She was the representative from her school, one of 200 from the state. She doesn't even remember going. It was a very busy summer, as it was wedged between returning from a year in Germany and getting ready for College.
> 
> She is letting me rest right now, during the ball game. Then she has two more boxes of stuff for me to sort before we can quit for the night. She will go home tomorrow.


Thank you, Joey. I was getting worried. Sounds like you are having a great time! Wonderful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw this on the news - a moose gave birth in the parking lot. People were very good to leave their vehicles parked so they didn't scare mama and baby.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=882516


That's wonderful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have time to log on during the day today. How was your day LL? What have you been up to?


Hi WCK - cleaned house today. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> DIL sent me pictures today of GD's graduation . Oh didn't realize how she had become a beautiful women. She is still my little GD how dare she grow up.


Time passes so quickly!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, WCK!! How many years?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She is taking home Girl Scout patches, pictures of her German family's visit here. Then things for her friends at home. She will have a carful going home.
> 
> I wish she would take more, but she doesn't have room. One more thing she was happy to find a doll carrier I made for her Doll Baby. (similar to a Cabbage Patch).


Great memories!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you! It is our 28th and we're planning on a downtown restaurant.


Let us know what you have for dinner. Sounds like a wonderful night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you! It is our 28th and we're planning on a downtown restaurant.


Our 28th is coming up in Oct.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL how are you doing? just to let you know I am here  Going out to Hartford for fish today . Yea road trip need road trip.

Bought plants the day before should put them in but will do tomorrow . It is suppose to rain well maybe next day. Nice today by why waste a day doing what I am suppose to do when I have a day for road trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how are you doing? just to let you know I am here  Going out to Hartford for fish today . Yea road trip need road trip.
> 
> Bought plants the day before should put them in but will do tomorrow . It is suppose to rain well maybe next day. Nice today by why waste a day doing what I am suppose to do when I have a day for road trip.


Hi, YL. Glad to hear from you. Going to get fish is great fun. I used to do that. You'll have a good dinner. Drive carefully.

I'll have to look up where Hartford is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how are you doing? just to let you know I am here  Going out to Hartford for fish today . Yea road trip need road trip.
> 
> Bought plants the day before should put them in but will do tomorrow . It is suppose to rain well maybe next day. Nice today by why waste a day doing what I am suppose to do when I have a day for road trip.


And fresh fish for dinner tonight?? Have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congrats. and many more. We will have number 48 in two weeks. Where has that time gone?


Plus you are having a birthday in a few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I think he would give me almost anything I asked for!


Because you are a good wife to him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's wonderful!


Have you got anymore trips planned?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Our 28th is coming up in Oct.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how are you doing? just to let you know I am here  Going out to Hartford for fish today . Yea road trip need road trip.
> 
> Bought plants the day before should put them in but will do tomorrow . It is suppose to rain well maybe next day. Nice today by why waste a day doing what I am suppose to do when I have a day for road trip.


I love road trip days. I thought I was going to take Mama shopping but more storms. Everyday for almost 2 weeks straight.

What kind of plants did you get?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great day


You too WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great day


Same to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://aclj.org/pro-life/babies-with-disabilities-shouldnt-be-murdered?utm_content=sf46679290&utm_medium=spredfast&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=Petitions&sf46679290=1


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you got anymore trips planned?


We are visiting my stepson next weekend. San Francisco, Hawaii, Palm Desert in Oct.

How about you??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love road trip days. I thought I was going to take Mama shopping but more storms. Everyday for almost 2 weeks straight.
> 
> What kind of plants did you get?


I loved to go shopping with my mother. Oh, how I miss her...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you! It is our 28th and we're planning on a downtown restaurant.


Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: You're funny too Yarnie. My parents always get one of their grands to reprogram any electronics that need it.
> 
> I might need to find a child too; our cable company is upgrading their system and all the users have to get HD digital boxes and new remotes (even though our TV is very old). DH picked the package up today and I'll get it working on Sunday (I hope).


Our cable company did that 2 years ago. It's not at all a problem. It's the same as setting up a DVD player. If your TV is very old, it probably is an analog, so will require the digital box otherwise you will not be able to view the TV channels. Easy Peasy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Finally had the chance to see my friends after his quadruple bypass surgery. He looks tired, but that was to be expected. It was great to see my good friend, she looked great. What a blessing. We had so many good laughs, which was so therapeutic for all of us. 

Sprinkling now, but I think we are going to get blasted on Sunday with terrible storms. Hopefully they aren't right. But it is going up the entire East Coast, like a Noreaster. Those are nasty. We will have to wait and see.

Going to knit with friends tomorrow, and I have not been able to go for a few months. Should be a lot of fun.

Bought some yarn for a specific project, but not at all happy with it. So going to make a summer Shaw. Not my favorite project but want to use the yarn, which is linen and cotton. Hey it could turn into a Christmas gift. The yarn is okay, just didn't like the pattern that came with it. It was to be a spa set, but I think the pattern would be nice in cotton. Oh well, it is just fine.

Ripped out my Tunisian crochet, found a big boo boo. So I am going to do it with double yarn and a bigger hook. Maybe my wrist won't bother me so much.

Rats, hear some thunder. Oh forgot my good news, my little man has not gotten sicker. Might have him around for Christmas. He makes me smile and laugh so much, he is such a gift.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, YL. Glad to hear from you. Going to get fish is great fun. I used to do that. You'll have a good dinner. Drive carefully.
> 
> I'll have to look up where Hartford is.


Oh gosh should have explain better. Friday is fish fry day in Wis. eating it not catching it.

Also hit my favorite yarn shop Oh my gosh I rally have got to stop it. Joey is going to have another bag full if I don't .Angora this time. In forgot name. But it is a pretty pink red color. Oh I hate when can not remember names. Oh Mauve I think I spelt that wrong too. Am getting lazy not looking it up in dictionary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congrats. and many more. We will have number 48 in two weeks. Where has that time gone?


When you find out Joey let me know as I am missing a few well more then a few years here.

48 that is wonderful I say God Bless you both.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And fresh fish for dinner tonight?? Have a great day.


Yes and I did not catch them nor did I have to cook them. I order them and they brought it to my table and I eat them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great day


Oh I like that thank you. I did have a great day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love road trip days. I thought I was going to take Mama shopping but more storms. Everyday for almost 2 weeks straight.
> 
> What kind of plants did you get?


It looks like it never going to stop raining by you.

I don't know the names CB you should know by now I just pick them out. for front planters little blue flowers bit bigger lavender flowers, and spike grass things and ivy to cas cade down the front. Another lavender plant , oregano, basil to plant around tomatoes, tomatoes hope to get some as have had blite that last few years. Peppers,beans, . Know there was something else but cannot remember and it's late and am not going out there to check.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are visiting my stepson next weekend. San Francisco, Hawaii, Palm Desert in Oct.
> 
> How about you??


O.k. now what should I pack . Oh such fun all three and I know you did not ask me along but hey someone has to go with you and hubby. I think I fit right in there for that job. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love road trip days. I thought I was going to take Mama shopping but more storms. Everyday for almost 2 weeks straight.
> 
> What kind of plants did you get?


I saw the news from Texas about all their flooding; I hope all the rains stop and you start to get some sunshine. It's supposed to be quite hot here this weekend and we'd love to have a few days of rain (but no flooding)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally had the chance to see my friends after his quadruple bypass surgery. He looks tired, but that was to be expected. It was great to see my good friend, she looked great. What a blessing. We had so many good laughs, which was so therapeutic for all of us.
> 
> ...


Oh it sounds like your busy and having a good time with friends. Plus knitting up a storm , that may be what is causing the storm heading your way.

Sorry about ripping out .
What happen to your wrist?

Yea glad to hear he is doing good. They do light up our lives don't they.

Neighbor across the street little dog was sitting at the end of driveway. They were not home and poor thing was jut sitting there. Hubby worried about the little thing. So he and neighbor whose wife is vet. Got telephone # off the little ones tags and called them. They did not response so we took the little thing and went around the house back door was open and we put Chubby that was his name on tag inside and left. Hubby worried as the dog chases rabbits on their lawn and worried he might run out in street and get hit by car. Well it is almost 11 here and they are not home yet. They are really good with their dog. Their daughter is not so good. Lets put it this way she is a wild child.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well off to bed now all have a good night and good day tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are visiting my stepson next weekend. San Francisco, Hawaii, Palm Desert in Oct.
> 
> How about you??


I hope you have a good visit that leads to many more good visits LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. WCK.


Thanks Solo - we had a lovely dinner and evening out. I had a shrimp & butter lettuce salad that was almost too pretty to eat; it included watermelon radish and calendula and DH had a delicious rainbow trout.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally had the chance to see my friends after his quadruple bypass surgery. He looks tired, but that was to be expected. It was great to see my good friend, she looked great. What a blessing. We had so many good laughs, which was so therapeutic for all of us.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you had a good visit with your friends and the good news about your puppy - I hope both continue to improve. Have a good weekend and hope the storms pass you by.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gosh should have explain better. Friday is fish fry day in Wis. eating it not catching it.
> 
> Also hit my favorite yarn shop Oh my gosh I rally have got to stop it. Joey is going to have another bag full if I don't .Angora this time. In forgot name. But it is a pretty pink red color. Oh I hate when can not remember names. Oh Mauve I think I spelt that wrong too. Am getting lazy not looking it up in dictionary.


 :sm24: good day for you Yarnie. What are you going to make with your angora?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gosh should have explain better. Friday is fish fry day in Wis. eating it not catching it.
> 
> Also hit my favorite yarn shop Oh my gosh I rally have got to stop it. Joey is going to have another bag full if I don't .Angora this time. In forgot name. But it is a pretty pink red color. Oh I hate when can not remember names. Oh Mauve I think I spelt that wrong too. Am getting lazy not looking it up in dictionary.


I bet the fish tasted great. I have soooo much yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you have a good visit that leads to many more good visits LL.


Thank you, WCK. I did him a VERY VERY VERY big favor about a month ago. I hope that helps...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've never seen a chicken like this before, at least I think it's a member of the chicken family




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=942734339128442


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. I did him a VERY VERY VERY big favor about a month ago. I hope that helps...


I hope so too LL; that he also wants a better family relationship. In the meantime you can have some fun with the grands and get to know his wife better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are visiting my stepson next weekend. San Francisco, Hawaii, Palm Desert in Oct.
> 
> How about you??


 That is wonderful news! I am glad things are going well with him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful news! I am glad things are going well with him.


Yes they are... See PM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter went home yesterday. It took until noon today to recover. The back of my van has some of the things I need to give away. I will need to wait until Wednesday (only open Wed and Fri). I do not give to goodwill, as they charge so much for others to purchase. A church has a mission to provide clothes to anyone (no income limits) who would like them. Then they collect household items. Dishes, linens, furniture, etc for families that have had a fire, etc. They try to provide whatever the family needs. Then I will have a second load for next week.


I gave stuff away to people I knew who were in need. It felt so good to give it to them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter went home yesterday. It took until noon today to recover. The back of my van has some of the things I need to give away. I will need to wait until Wednesday (only open Wed and Fri). I do not give to goodwill, as they charge so much for others to purchase. A church has a mission to provide clothes to anyone (no income limits) who would like them. Then they collect household items. Dishes, linens, furniture, etc for families that have had a fire, etc. They try to provide whatever the family needs. Then I will have a second load for next week.


It's such a good feeling to know that others are helped with what we no longer need. We stopped donating to Goodwill a long time ago because I think their executives are too highly paid. We have several very good thrift shops operated by the Salvation Army, Lions, Hospital Auxiliary and a couple of other non-profits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I gave stuff away to people I knew who were in need. It felt so good to give it to them.


 :sm24: It's a greater gift to me than to the person who receives it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your plant swap CB? Did you find something new for your garden?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your plant swap CB? Did you find something new for your garden?


It was a good plant swap. New people so new plants. I think we had passed around and everyone had the same thing. A friend of mine and I swap before with each other then we put the rest out for others to pick. Then when I got home my aunt had called for me to get some wildflowers my uncle had found for me in the woods. Thanks for asking WCK.

Have you been receiving any new yarn for you shop?

I started a pair of socks last night to work on until my yarn comes in for my top. It is nice to have a project going.

We are still having rain. A storm today while in the swap. Bucket fulls at a time. This week it is suppose to stop and get up to 90degrees. It will be so humid. :sm26:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a good plant swap. New people so new plants. I think we had passed around and everyone had the same thing. A friend of mine and I swap before with each other then we put the rest out for others to pick. Then when I got home my aunt had called for me to get some wildflowers my uncle had found for me in the woods. Thanks for asking WCK.
> 
> Have you been receiving any new yarn for you shop?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a good time at the swap. I suppose after awhile, most people have the same plants but still nice to visit and compare notes. The wildflowers must be a nice surprise; are they perennials?

The new fall yarns won't be in until early Aug. It's been so hot for us the last 2 days (in high 80's) - which is way to hot for me, even though that is probably just a pleasant day for you. I hope you get a breeze with the hot temps so the humidity won't be as bad.

Will your yarn arrive this week? It will be fun for you to start on your new top. I've been playing with the Indian cross stitch pattern the last few days (thanks to Janie for mentioning the design last year!). It took a few tries to work out the right needle size and number of wraps but I'm happy with how it looks now and started a scarf.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had a good time at the swap. I suppose after awhile, most people have the same plants but still nice to visit and compare notes. The wildflowers must be a nice surprise; are they perennials?
> 
> The new fall yarns won't be in until early Aug. It's been so hot for us the last 2 days (in high 80's) - which is way to hot for me, even though that is probably just a pleasant day for you. I hope you get a breeze with the hot temps so the humidity won't be as bad.
> 
> Will your yarn arrive this week? It will be fun for you to start on your new top. I've been playing with the Indian cross stitch pattern the last few days (thanks to Janie for mentioning the design last year!). It took a few tries to work out the right needle size and number of wraps but I'm happy with how it looks now and started a scarf.


The wildflowers came from around the cemetery where my Daddy and family are buried. My aunt and uncle saw them growing in the wood and dug them up for us. Yes they are perennials. Orange butterfly or milkweed I don't know which one.

I know you are glad you don't have to unpack the new yarn until later this summer. Something to look forward to later.

What is the Indian cross stitch pattern. I don't remember Janie talking about that. Is the scarf for you or someone else? 
I don't know when my yarn will be in for sure but thinking maybe Tues.

I am working on some cable socks until the yarn comes in.

I am concerned for WeBee. It has been weeks since she post. I hope she is not sick. Has anyone talked to her lately?

It was hot today but the humidity was down so not as bad as yesterday. Are there any chance of rain in the coming days for you? We got 3 1/2 inches this past week. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The wildflowers came from around the cemetery where my Daddy and family are buried. My aunt and uncle saw them growing in the wood and dug them up for us. Yes they are perennials. Orange butterfly or milkweed I don't know which one.
> 
> I know you are glad you don't have to unpack the new yarn until later this summer. Something to look forward to later.
> 
> ...


I've missed Wendy too; hope she isn't sick again.

I love the look of the Indian cross stitch design. I usually use circulars to knit and found that it was hard to push the wrapped stitches back up onto the needles so I switched to straights. The pattern calls for 4 wraps, but I like the garter stitch portion a little looser and 4 wraps made the cross overs look messy so I ended up with 3 wraps. The scarf will be a sample.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It turns out moving our cable tv service into the digital age wasn't as straight forward as it should have been :sm13: Solo was right about the connections being easy peasy, but initializing the software to get a digital signal -- not so much. Called Tech support and they couldn't fix the problem either so are now on the list for a service call. I had to reconnect the old settings for now. The good news is that I cleaned behind the wall unit and took everything off the wall unit to clean up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed Wendy too; hope she isn't sick again.
> 
> I love the look of the Indian cross stitch design. I usually use circulars to knit and found that it was hard to push the wrapped stitches back up onto the needles so I switched to straights. The pattern calls for 4 wraps, but I like the garter stitch portion a little looser and 4 wraps made the cross overs look messy so I ended up with 3 wraps. The scarf will be a sample.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed Wendy too; hope she isn't sick again.
> 
> I love the look of the Indian cross stitch design. I usually use circulars to knit and found that it was hard to push the wrapped stitches back up onto the needles so I switched to straights. The pattern calls for 4 wraps, but I like the garter stitch portion a little looser and 4 wraps made the cross overs look messy so I ended up with 3 wraps. The scarf will be a sample.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The wildflowers came from around the cemetery where my Daddy and family are buried. My aunt and uncle saw them growing in the wood and dug them up for us. Yes they are perennials. Orange butterfly or milkweed I don't know which one.
> 
> I know you are glad you don't have to unpack the new yarn until later this summer. Something to look forward to later.
> 
> ...


You ar getting a lot of rain CB. We are down 14 inches from this time last year, but we had an unusually wet spring last year with flooding. Normal rain amounts puts us down by about 7 inches. Our humidity is down also and it is so pleasant. That will change before the weekend. 
:sm03: :sm03:

I haven't heard from WeeBee. I also hope she is okay.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You ar getting a lot of rain CB. We are down 14 inches from this time last year, but we had an unusually wet spring last year with flooding. Normal rain amounts puts us down by about 7 inches. Our humidity is down also and it is so pleasant. That will change before the weekend.
> :sm03: :sm03:
> 
> I haven't heard from WeeBee. I also hope she is okay.


Hope your rain cleared up today CB.

Have you had your kayak out yet Solo?

Yarnie where are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sun has been shining here for a few days. Snakes are out full force. Yikes. My son had to shoot a copperhead that my 13yo grandson almost stepped on. I am glad he had his gun in the car. 
What is everyone else up to lately?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! That is really nice. Looks complicated to me. I am glad you go it figured out.


I watched that video of that stitch WCK. I would have to be alone on an island to to that. You have a lot of patience to do the stitch.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

New topic...take a look:

www.knittingparadise.com/t-408328

????????????????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was shocked to see the news that 2 students from one of our elementary schools tried to stab a fellow student at school yesterday. 11 years old!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I was shocked to see the news that 2 students from one of our elementary schools tried to stab a fellow student at school yesterday. 11 years old!!


I've been unable to find any further information about this incident.

Are you able to provide a news link ???

❓❓❓


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends. Been busy with a lot of company popping in and out. We had so much rain in May (a world record with no tropical storms) that any hint of sun sends people out to the lake. I love it!!! Got my new grandson in the lake, even though it took about 20 minutes of slowly walking in inch by inch until he was splashing up a storm. My pup had as good as one could hope report with his recent blood work. He is still terminal, but did improve a very little. Hey he didn't get worse. He might be around this Christmas. But what is such a blessing is that he has no symptoms, runs like the wind, and is totally age appropriate obnoxious. Just wish I could have had him neutered, but the operation could have killed him. On a sadder note, my mom called last night and dad is back in the hospital. They think he started his internal bleeding again. But as of now I am on hold about going there. Mom isn't sure what exactly is going on, could be a blip, so she wants me to stay put. The tough part is that of course he is O negative, so hopefully they have that blood available if he needs it again. Personally, I think he is faking and just enjoys all the attention he is getting..........just kidding. 

So with all of that going on today I am going to prepare in case I have to leave quickly. Usually my son does my grass mowing, but I think I will get it done today because he is on a business trip and can't get it done until the weekend. Then make sure there is 'guy food' in the fridge in case he needs to do dog duty. My old man has a vet appointment tomorrow for his yearly checkup, so hopefully I will be able to sneak that in before I have to leave. 

Take care


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sun has been shining here for a few days. Snakes are out full force. Yikes. My son had to shoot a copperhead that my 13yo grandson almost stepped on. I am glad he had his gun in the car.
> What is everyone else up to lately?


Oh, dear. He stepped on it? It didn't bite? What happened. Oh, dear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> New topic...take a look:
> 
> www.knittingparadise.com/t-408328
> 
> ????????????????????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Waste of time. Just fishing for a fight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Waste of time. Just fishing for a fight.


Yes..


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Restarted my Tunisian blanket. Still not a fan. Still mess up the last stitch. But then again, I could add a border and hide the boo boo's. But I never realized how much you use your wrists. So, planning on doing it bit by bit and need to come up with another project.

Still have not heard from mom about dad. But she really is bad about touching base.

Ttfn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends. Been busy with a lot of company popping in and out. We had so much rain in May (a world record with no tropical storms) that any hint of sun sends people out to the lake. I love it!!! Got my new grandson in the lake, even though it took about 20 minutes of slowly walking in inch by inch until he was splashing up a storm. My pup had as good as one could hope report with his recent blood work. He is still terminal, but did improve a very little. Hey he didn't get worse. He might be around this Christmas. But what is such a blessing is that he has no symptoms, runs like the wind, and is totally age appropriate obnoxious. Just wish I could have had him neutered, but the operation could have killed him. On a sadder note, my mom called last night and dad is back in the hospital. They think he started his internal bleeding again. But as of now I am on hold about going there. Mom isn't sure what exactly is going on, could be a blip, so she wants me to stay put. The tough part is that of course he is O negative, so hopefully they have that blood available if he needs it again. Personally, I think he is faking and just enjoys all the attention he is getting..........just kidding.
> 
> So with all of that going on today I am going to prepare in case I have to leave quickly. Usually my son does my grass mowing, but I think I will get it done today because he is on a business trip and can't get it done until the weekend. Then make sure there is 'guy food' in the fridge in case he needs to do dog duty. My old man has a vet appointment tomorrow for his yearly checkup, so hopefully I will be able to sneak that in before I have to leave.
> 
> Take care


So sorry to hear about your Dad; hope your Mom's right and he's home soon!

Sounds like a lot of family fun despite the rain and thrilled that your puppy is holding his own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was shocked to see the news that 2 students from one of our elementary schools tried to stab a fellow student at school yesterday. 11 years old!!


Oh no! What was the reasoning in the stabbing? Evil is let loose.

:sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How is the tv service going? Do you have it working now?


west coast kitty said:


> It turns out moving our cable tv service into the digital age wasn't as straight forward as it should have been :sm13: Solo was right about the connections being easy peasy, but initializing the software to get a digital signal -- not so much. Called Tech support and they couldn't fix the problem either so are now on the list for a service call. I had to reconnect the old settings for now. The good news is that I cleaned behind the wall unit and took everything off the wall unit to clean up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh that sounds fun with the grandson. Is he around 7 months old now? Grands are so much fun! Since you are used to boys you know what they like. 
I am glad Bandit is doing better. Maybe he will live longer than the vet thinks. They don't know everything. 
I am sorry to hear about your Dad. What was wrong with him last time it was eternal bleeding? My 
dh is o negative too. That is kind of rare. I pray if he needs it , it is available for him. Your mother had a good idea to stay put until an upset on your Daddy's report.Please keep us up on his health.



lovethelake said:


> Morning friends. Been busy with a lot of company popping in and out. We had so much rain in May (a world record with no tropical storms) that any hint of sun sends people out to the lake. I love it!!! Got my new grandson in the lake, even though it took about 20 minutes of slowly walking in inch by inch until he was splashing up a storm. My pup had as good as one could hope report with his recent blood work. He is still terminal, but did improve a very little. Hey he didn't get worse. He might be around this Christmas. But what is such a blessing is that he has no symptoms, runs like the wind, and is totally age appropriate obnoxious. Just wish I could have had him neutered, but the operation could have killed him. On a sadder note, my mom called last night and dad is back in the hospital. They think he started his internal bleeding again. But as of now I am on hold about going there. Mom isn't sure what exactly is going on, could be a blip, so she wants me to stay put. The tough part is that of course he is O negative, so hopefully they have that blood available if he needs it again. Personally, I think he is faking and just enjoys all the attention he is getting..........just kidding.
> 
> So with all of that going on today I am going to prepare in case I have to leave quickly. Usually my son does my grass mowing, but I think I will get it done today because he is on a business trip and can't get it done until the weekend. Then make sure there is 'guy food' in the fridge in case he needs to do dog duty. My old man has a vet appointment tomorrow for his yearly checkup, so hopefully I will be able to sneak that in before I have to leave.
> 
> Take care


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that sounds fun with the grandson. Is he around 7 months old now? Grands are so much fun! Since you are used to boys you know what they like.
> I am glad Bandit is doing better. Maybe he will live longer than the vet thinks. They don't know everything.
> I am sorry to hear about your Dad. What was wrong with him last time it was eternal bleeding? My
> dh is o negative too. That is kind of rare. I pray if he needs it , it is available for him. Your mother had a good idea to stay put until an upset on your Daddy's report.Please keep us up on his health.


He is almost 8 months. He does not like to crawl, he wants to jump and run. We have yelling contests.........he yells and I copy it. He totally cracks me up. The other two are also great. One is a sparkle princess and the other little guy is just a hoot. Shhhhh this is a secret......but little boys absolutely can capture my heart. The little girl is so fun with arts and crafts. But my daughter was such a Tom Boy. She would run by the Barbie isle at Toys R Us screaming the pink is blinding me. Hey if you have an older brother and a twin brother you grow up fearless.

Regarding my four legged baby, one could pray for a miracle, but I have seen the xrays, ultrasounds, biopsy, bloodwork...........and it is just bad.

I think dad's problem is not his Alzheimer's, it is his heart. And his cardiologist said he would not survive another heart surgery on his pacemaker. Hopefully that is not the problem. He is on a blood thinners, has naturally VERY low pressure. It is a damned if you take this medicine or damned if you don't. We will have to wait and see what the tests show.

Mom is exhausted. But she is smart, and will nap.

Life is never dull.............................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is almost 8 months. He does not like to crawl, he wants to jump and run. We have yelling contests.........he yells and I copy it. He totally cracks me up. The other two are also great. One is a sparkle princess and the other little guy is just a hoot. Shhhhh this is a secret......but little boys absolutely can capture my heart. The little girl is so fun with arts and crafts. But my daughter was such a Tom Boy. She would run by the Barbie isle at Toys R Us screaming the pink is blinding me. Hey if you have an older brother and a twin brother you grow up fearless.
> 
> Regarding my four legged baby, one could pray for a miracle, but I have seen the xrays, ultrasounds, biopsy, bloodwork...........and it is just bad.
> 
> ...


That is so cute with your 8 month old. I know all of my grands have my heart. I am dear to boys too. My DD ,DIL and GD are my princesses. So funny about you DD and the pink. I have never heard that pink can blind a person. :sm09: 
Our wirehair terrier Mitch was dead so many times in his life. At least4 times a year we had him in the vet for fights, bloody diahhea , he was in the muddy hole treading water for 2 hours at 15 yo and down in his back at the last. We had to put him down because he wouldn't die. I prayed he would die so we wouldn't have to do it. He was the strongest little dog I had ever seen. I couldn't stand seeing him suffer like he did. I know our prayers brought Mitch back to life.

My mother has heart problems too. She is not on blood thinners right now but BP meds. Her blood pressure goes up and down . Last week her BP was 128/49. She felt terrible but this week she is fine. I know what you mean about the meds. You never know what do do sometimes.

Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for LTL's parents . I pray health for her Daddy in his last years. Give him peace in his spirit. Father I ask you give her mother the strength that she needs to deal with both of their health issues. I pray for LTL to rest in you . Thank You Lord for blessing her time with her 3 new grands. In You we move and have our being. Thank You for the miracles You are going to do today because we ask You in Your Son Jesus Name. Amen.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! What was the reasoning in the stabbing? Evil is let loose.
> 
> :sm13:


There hasn't been a lot of details released, probably because of their ages. Today's local paper had a little more info than last night's TV news. It seems there were 2 incidents a couple of days apart; the first one involved threats and the second had 2 fifth graders planning to stab another student on the playground. Thankfully the scissors they used weren't sharp and didn't cut the child.

There is some feeling that the school didn't handle the problem very well because they didn't contact the RCMP, kept the kids in school, and sent an ambiguous note to parents. It was some of the parents that contacted the RCMP who are now investigating and the 2 kids involved are suspended for at least this week. I'm hoping that assessments and counselling are also provided.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is the tv service going? Do you have it working now?


No -- today we have no TV at all. I'll check with them tomorrow morning and hopefully it will be fixed. Tomorrow night is game 6 of the hockey playoffs and DH will be disappointed if he can't watch it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so cute with your 8 month old. I know all of my grands have my heart. I am dear to boys too. My DD ,DIL and GD are my princesses. So funny about you DD and the pink. I have never heard that pink can blind a person. :sm09:
> Our wirehair terrier Mitch was dead so many times in his life. At least4 times a year we had him in the vet for fights, bloody diahhea , he was in the muddy hole treading water for 2 hours at 15 yo and down in his back at the last. We had to put him down because he wouldn't die. I prayed he would die so we wouldn't have to do it. He was the strongest little dog I had ever seen. I couldn't stand seeing him suffer like he did. I know our prayers brought Mitch back to life.
> 
> My mother has heart problems too. She is not on blood thinners right now but BP meds. Her blood pressure goes up and down . Last week her BP was 128/49. She felt terrible but this week she is fine. I know what you mean about the meds. You never know what do do sometimes.
> ...


Amen


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There hasn't been a lot of details released, probably because of their ages. Today's local paper had a little more info than last night's TV news. It seems there were 2 incidents a couple of days apart; the first one involved threats and the second had 2 fifth graders planning to stab another student on the playground. Thankfully the scissors they used weren't sharp and didn't cut the child.
> 
> There is some feeling that the school didn't handle the problem very well because they didn't contact the RCMP, kept the kids in school, and sent an ambiguous note to parents. It was some of the parents that contacted the RCMP who are now investigating and the 2 kids involved are suspended for at least this week. I'm hoping that assessments and counselling are also provided.


Thank you for such a wonderful prayer


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There hasn't been a lot of details released, probably because of their ages. Today's local paper had a little more info than last night's TV news. It seems there were 2 incidents a couple of days apart; the first one involved threats and the second had 2 fifth graders planning to stab another student on the playground. Thankfully the scissors they used weren't sharp and didn't cut the child.
> 
> There is some feeling that the school didn't handle the problem very well because they didn't contact the RCMP, kept the kids in school, and sent an ambiguous note to parents. It was some of the parents that contacted the RCMP who are now investigating and the 2 kids involved are suspended for at least this week. I'm hoping that assessments and counselling are also provided.


Everyone is afraid to discipline children now a days because you may hurt their feelings. Very sad to hear things like this is happening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No -- today we have no TV at all. I'll check with them tomorrow morning and hopefully it will be fixed. Tomorrow night is game 6 of the hockey playoffs and DH will be disappointed if he can't watch it.


I hope you get some tv for that man. lol 
Can he watch the game online?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful prayer


Anytime friend. Any news today?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is afraid to discipline children now a days because you may hurt their feelings. Very sad to hear things like this is happening.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee I am missing you. I have recipe for your blackberries.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205852618904395&set=a.4065033353946.2138973.1525620833&type=3&theater


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime friend. Any news today?


I think he is coming home tonight. Waiting to hear from mom. She is horrible about keeping us posted.

On another note, the pup clocked me so hard I spun around and landed face first on the ground. I had called him to come, and he was coming from the other direction and I never saw him coming. He was running at full speed, he weighs 75 pounds and slammed into the side of my knee So it was like getting hit by a car. So here I sit with a bag of ice on my knee hoping against my better judgment that it is no big deal. All I can say is that I am glad that I am not lactose intolerant, because all the cheese I snack on keeps my bones strong.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think he is coming home tonight. Waiting to hear from mom. She is horrible about keeping us posted.
> 
> On another note, the pup clocked me so hard I spun around and landed face first on the ground. I had called him to come, and he was coming from the other direction and I never saw him coming. He was running at full speed, he weighs 75 pounds and slammed into the side of my knee So it was like getting hit by a car. So here I sit with a bag of ice on my knee hoping against my better judgment that it is no big deal. All I can say is that I am glad that I am not lactose intolerant, because all the cheese I snack on keeps my bones strong.


Glad you are ok. Wow. Sorry that it happened.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think he is coming home tonight. Waiting to hear from mom. She is horrible about keeping us posted.
> 
> On another note, the pup clocked me so hard I spun around and landed face first on the ground. I had called him to come, and he was coming from the other direction and I never saw him coming. He was running at full speed, he weighs 75 pounds and slammed into the side of my knee So it was like getting hit by a car. So here I sit with a bag of ice on my knee hoping against my better judgment that it is no big deal. All I can say is that I am glad that I am not lactose intolerant, because all the cheese I snack on keeps my bones strong.


That is great he is coming home. I pray good news for him.

I understand about being slammed. Chewy does the same kind of running and doesn't care who he knocks down. I was hoping he would outgrown it. It does feel like a car hits you . Especially when you aren't expecting the hit.
I hope you are ok just sore. XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well limping around. It is giving out a bit, but I think it is because the bone is so badly bruised. I could not believe that he spun me around 270 degrees in a millisecond. But not bruised or swollen. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!

Dad is home. I think that his heart is just getting to the point that there is nothing more they can do for him. I have accepted that, and am enjoying each moment that I have with him. 

A very hot weekend coming up. Off to Costco in a bit to get burgers for the grill. And since it is Costco, I am sure I can find one or two more things to buy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well limping around. It is giving out a bit, but I think it is because the bone is so badly bruised. I could not believe that he spun me around 270 degrees in a millisecond. But not bruised or swollen. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!
> 
> Dad is home. I think that his heart is just getting to the point that there is nothing more they can do for him. I have accepted that, and am enjoying each moment that I have with him.
> 
> A very hot weekend coming up. Off to Costco in a bit to get burgers for the grill. And since it is Costco, I am sure I can find one or two more things to buy!


It's so good that you didn't break anything. I would have. Our dogs jump and now I understand that we should have trained them better. Love your dad (I know you are) as much as you can.

I'd like to get a cake from Costco some day. They are soooo delicious!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a great ad for sheep to wool


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a great ad for sheep to wool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a great ad for sheep to wool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB do you have a used trampoline to convert to a mobile chicken pen?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On a mini vacation have not caught up reading news here . Weather is not looking good so will not be on long.

Hope all are well and staying out of trouble. I'm not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB do you have a used trampoline to convert to a mobile chicken pen?


OH my gosh. Yes we do. I will have to show DS this. Great idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well limping around. It is giving out a bit, but I think it is because the bone is so badly bruised. I could not believe that he spun me around 270 degrees in a millisecond. But not bruised or swollen. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!
> 
> Dad is home. I think that his heart is just getting to the point that there is nothing more they can do for him. I have accepted that, and am enjoying each moment that I have with him.
> 
> A very hot weekend coming up. Off to Costco in a bit to get burgers for the grill. And since it is Costco, I am sure I can find one or two more things to buy!


Maybe you need an ex-ray.

Enjoy your Dad while you can. I hate you have to deal with this. Same as my Daddy but he is in Heaven now.

Is Costco like Sam's? We are getting one in Fayetteville soon. I will have to visit it when I go to DD's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On a mini vacation have not caught up reading news here . Weather is not looking good so will not be on long.
> 
> Hope all are well and staying out of trouble. I'm not.


You need to stay out of trouble. We miss you! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I finished the Indian Cross Stitch scarf and hat that I was working on. I like how the scarf turned out but might try the hat again with smaller needles or go down to 2 wraps to get a denser stitch.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408761-1.html but


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well limping around. It is giving out a bit, but I think it is because the bone is so badly bruised. I could not believe that he spun me around 270 degrees in a millisecond. But not bruised or swollen. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!
> 
> Dad is home. I think that his heart is just getting to the point that there is nothing more they can do for him. I have accepted that, and am enjoying each moment that I have with him.
> 
> A very hot weekend coming up. Off to Costco in a bit to get burgers for the grill. And since it is Costco, I am sure I can find one or two more things to buy!


I'm glad your Dad is back home. I'm also grateful that my parents are still with us and treasure the moments.

Hope your leg heals well. Have you thought of using arnica as well as ice?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> On a mini vacation have not caught up reading news here . Weather is not looking good so will not be on long.
> 
> Hope all are well and staying out of trouble. I'm not.


Good to see you Yarnie; we've missed you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

miss you too. Not up to par so will not be on much tonight.

Joey love the picture it is so true.

LTL hope your dad is doing better.

CB well I do not expect you to stay out of trouble there would be no book if you were not always getting into something.

Solo is the camper pack for the next trip?


WCK Indian cross stitch love it made a scarf with that stitch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook. But oh so true!


So true. Nothing like it. Even when they are grown.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a working loom made from Lego




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=783495615089586


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> miss you too. Not up to par so will not be on much tonight.
> 
> Joey love the picture it is so true.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Yarnie ❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day with all the critters CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day with all the critters CB?


They are worn out from playing non stop yesterday. Charlie is so cute but not potting trained. I don't like that part. Kids will be back tomorrow.
How was your day? Do you have a lot of customers coming in?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> miss you too. Not up to par so will not be on much tonight.
> 
> Joey love the picture it is so true.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon Yarnie. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are worn out from playing non stop yesterday. Charlie is so cute but not potting trained. I don't like that part. Kids will be back tomorrow.
> How was your day? Do you have a lot of customers coming in?


Maybe Chewy can help Charlie out in the training dept - he can copy him. Are the chickens laying eggs yet?

It was a pretty good day and quite a few out-of-towners came in today. It's been cooler and we had some rain yesterday (and even a bit of hail). I would have been happy to have the rain continue on, but just cloudy, cool and windy today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Chewy can help Charlie out in the training dept - he can copy him. Are the chickens laying eggs yet?
> 
> It was a pretty good day and quite a few out-of-towners came in today. It's been cooler and we had some rain yesterday (and even a bit of hail). I would have been happy to have the rain continue on, but just cloudy, cool and windy today.


No the chickens are not laying yet.

I am glad you got a little rain. I hope the hail didn't damage anything. It was in the 90's today. Summer is here.

Good night Wck. Going upstairs. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Summer is here in Wisconsin. 80's today. Thankful for AC. I am still cleaning. Time to go though file cabinets. This one has papers from the 90's. It is fun to see the kids school projects from Junior High. The old magazines, Good Housekeeping type will go to the grands' school along with picture calendars.
> My daughter and her two youngest will come next Friday. We have the knitting group at church, then the two boys will stay all of the next week. The youngest(9) will go to VBC at church. and the 12 year old is stay to work for money. He will be my legs.


Going through those old files and magazines must bring back some great memories :sm24: Enjoy your week with your grands!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Summer is here in Wisconsin. 80's today. Thankful for AC. I am still cleaning. Time to go though file cabinets. This one has papers from the 90's. It is fun to see the kids school projects from Junior High. The old magazines, Good Housekeeping type will go to the grands' school along with picture calendars.
> My daughter and her two youngest will come next Friday. We have the knitting group at church, then the two boys will stay all of the next week. The youngest(9) will go to VBC at church. and the 12 year old is stay to work for money. He will be my legs.


Your busy lady sounds like lots of memories fun to do at times.

Summer now it is cool nice today in lower 70's and 50's tonight good sleeping weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know what I had tonight turkey with cranberry orange sauce on it. First time I made it. It was yummy.


Where are you all? I am feeling so good. Is any one out there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I had tonight turkey with cranberry orange sauce on it. First time I made it. It was yummy.
> 
> Where are you all? I am feeling so good. Is any one out there?


Hey Yarnie -- yummy turkey, DH's most favourite food. I made chicken legs with asparagus and rice, it was good too (but not as good as turkey)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We just finished watching the hockey game. Pittsburgh won the Stanley Cup, beating out San Jose. We aren't really fans of either team, but would have been happier with San Jose because they've never won the cup before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We just finished watching the hockey game. Pittsburgh won the Stanley Cup, beating out San Jose. We aren't really fans of either team, but would have been happier with San Jose because they've never won the cup before.


I watch to Tony awards, so miss the hockey game Hubby was watching it though.

How have you been? It seem like forever that I have been on here. Miss so much going on, and have just skim through it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie -- yummy turkey, DH's most favourite food. I made chicken legs with asparagus and rice, it was good too (but not as good as turkey)


Oh that sounds good too share recipe please


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch to Tony awards, so miss the hockey game Hubby was watching it though.
> 
> How have you been? It seem like forever that I have been on here. Miss so much going on, and have just skim through it all.


Any surprises on the Tony awards?

I'm doing good Yarnie. Have been doing quite a bit of knitting and sorting out files with another tax year done. My youngest brother and SIL will be arriving on the 21st and I'm looking forward to their visit.

How is the construction project going? Have they made progress on the bridge?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds good too share recipe please


It was pretty basic -- baked the chicken legs along with onion, made flavoured rice in the rice cooker and steamed asparagus. And we have left overs for tomorrow :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any surprises on the Tony awards?
> 
> I'm doing good Yarnie. Have been doing quite a bit of knitting and sorting out files with another tax year done. My youngest brother and SIL will be arriving on the 21st and I'm looking forward to their visit.
> 
> How is the construction project going? Have they made progress on the bridge?


Not really just the same as last year.

Oh that will be nice visit for all of you am sure.

Oh dear we are now finish with all the before the bridge starts. They even reseed lawn again, my gosh after July 4 they will start on bridge and will use our land for storage of machines needed to do the job. so until about oct. there will be no grass again. Found out that they the electric swear and ect are required to replace the lawn after they finish their job. Wish they could do the whole yard wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not really just the same as last year.
> 
> Oh that will be nice visit for all of you am sure.
> 
> Oh dear we are now finish with all the before the bridge starts. They even reseed lawn again, my gosh after July 4 they will start on bridge and will use our land for storage of machines needed to do the job. so until about oct. there will be no grass again. Found out that they the electric swear and ect are required to replace the lawn after they finish their job. Wish they could do the whole yard wouldn't that be nice.


Nice that you get a little break from the noise and dust until after July 4th. A new lawn would be very nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is just silly to keep reseeding lawn. 

I love your hats with the Indian cross stitch. So pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed I go. Make sure you close the door and turn the lights off. 

God Bless see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed I go. Make sure you close the door and turn the lights off.
> 
> God Bless see you tomorrow.


Night Yarnie -- sleep well❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I had tonight turkey with cranberry orange sauce on it. First time I made it. It was yummy.
> 
> Where are you all? I am feeling so good. Is any one out there?


Your turkey dinner sounds wonderful. Making me hungry!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Your turkey dinner sounds wonderful. Making me hungry!


It was LL. How are you this fine morning? I am trying to stay out of trouble, but it is not easy. To much fun getting in to trouble makes life interesting does it not?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It was LL. How are you this fine morning? I am trying to stay out of trouble, but it is not easy. To much fun getting in to trouble makes life interesting does it not?


I am fine YL. Went to stepson's house for the weekend (stayed in hotel). Anyway, Sat. night their cat was attacked by 2 neighbor's dogs. Poor, poor cat. It had to be put down. All it's teeth and nails were gone. Many, many bones broken. Lots of tears in the house. Neighbors saw the fight but never said anything. Cat might have lived (without nails and teeth). Terrible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am fine YL. Went to stepson's house for the weekend (stayed in hotel). Anyway, Sat. night their cat was attacked by 2 neighbor's dogs. Poor, poor cat. It had to be put down. All it's teeth and nails were gone. Many, many bones broken. Lots of tears in the house. Neighbors saw the fight but never said anything. Cat might have lived (without nails and teeth). Terrible.


Poor Kitty sure not a happy time for the family. Neighbor seem to feel ignore problem not much help there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I saw a facebook link about knitting with paper -- it left me with the question -- WHY knit with something that rips easily, can't get wet and is very flammable?

http://www.pinterest.com/biancaseverijns/paper-knitting-art/


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/233553930648119132/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am fine YL. Went to stepson's house for the weekend (stayed in hotel). Anyway, Sat. night their cat was attacked by 2 neighbor's dogs. Poor, poor cat. It had to be put down. All it's teeth and nails were gone. Many, many bones broken. Lots of tears in the house. Neighbors saw the fight but never said anything. Cat might have lived (without nails and teeth). Terrible.


That's is so awful LL! Poor little kitty. :sm03: and the family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's is so awful LL! Poor little kitty. :sm03: and the family.


 :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It seems our summer is over. It is 50 and rain. Almost 40 degrees difference than Saturday.


Same here. Cold!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So true!
http://www.facebook.com/theblacksphere.net/videos/vb.49867377


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any surprises on the Tony awards?
> 
> I'm doing good Yarnie. Have been doing quite a bit of knitting and sorting out files with another tax year done. My youngest brother and SIL will be arriving on the 21st and I'm looking forward to their visit.
> 
> How is the construction project going? Have they made progress on the bridge?


Yay family time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am fine YL. Went to stepson's house for the weekend (stayed in hotel). Anyway, Sat. night their cat was attacked by 2 neighbor's dogs. Poor, poor cat. It had to be put down. All it's teeth and nails were gone. Many, many bones broken. Lots of tears in the house. Neighbors saw the fight but never said anything. Cat might have lived (without nails and teeth). Terrible.


Poor kitty! :sm26:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw a facebook link about knitting with paper -- it left me with the question -- WHY knit with something that rips easily, can't get wet and is very flammable?
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/biancaseverijns/paper-knitting-art/
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It seems our summer is over. It is 50 and rain. Almost 40 degrees difference than Saturday.


You can have some of ours. 86F and humid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am fine YL. Went to stepson's house for the weekend (stayed in hotel). Anyway, Sat. night their cat was attacked by 2 neighbor's dogs. Poor, poor cat. It had to be put down. All it's teeth and nails were gone. Many, many bones broken. Lots of tears in the house. Neighbors saw the fight but never said anything. Cat might have lived (without nails and teeth). Terrible.


How horrible for the cat. It does make the case to keep cats indoors.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You may need a tissue. Every life is precious.
> 
> http://injo.com/2016/06/623586-born-with-no-brain-not-given-long-to-live-baby-avas-adoption-story-is-leaving-people-in-tears/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=afternoon-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


What a loving family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi dear ladies, been busy having tests & BP going crazy so they are changing meds but I must stay on new meds at least 5 days to see if BP will become normal. Had colonoscopy & CAT scan of stomach all good polyps not Cancer.

I don't like the new format of KP as I think it is more difficult for me to use. Hope each of you are doing well as I think about all of you daily. I don't have the net at home & haven't felt like going where it is free. I'm at the "y" but cannot swim as pool full of kids inside & outside. My nerves won't tollerate all of the noise.

I don't seem to have spell check with the new Format so spelling is bad. Big hugs, Janie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi dear ladies, been busy having tests & BP going crazy so they are changing meds but I must stay on new meds at least 5 days to see if BP will become normal. Had colonoscopy & CAT scan of stomach all good polyps not Cancer.
> 
> I don't like the new format of KP as I think it is more difficult for me to use. Hope each of you are doing well as I think about all of you daily. I don't have the net at home & haven't felt like going where it is free. I'm at the "y" but cannot swim as pool full of kids inside & outside. My nerves won't tollerate all of the noise.
> 
> I don't seem to have spell check with the new Format so spelling is bad. Big hugs, Janie


Great to hear from you Janie. I don't like the new setup either, but am trying to get used to it. I hope that you continue to feel better - your tests were good and that is wonderful.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi dear ladies, been busy having tests & BP going crazy so they are changing meds but I must stay on new meds at least 5 days to see if BP will become normal. Had colonoscopy & CAT scan of stomach all good polyps not Cancer.
> 
> I don't like the new format of KP as I think it is more difficult for me to use. Hope each of you are doing well as I think about all of you daily. I don't have the net at home & haven't felt like going where it is free. I'm at the "y" but cannot swim as pool full of kids inside & outside. My nerves won't tollerate all of the noise.
> 
> I don't seem to have spell check with the new Format so spelling is bad. Big hugs, Janie


I am glad your test came back good. Praying your meds for BP kick in so you will feel better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true!
> http://www.facebook.com/theblacksphere.net/videos/vb.49867377


Sorry CB - it said page not found


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay family time!


I see them when I go to Edmonton, but I'm really looking forward to a nice week with them while they're here. Good for them to have a little break from home too.

Are your kids and grands back home again? Does the house feel too quiet without Charlie keeping Chewy company?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You may need a tissue. Every life is precious.
> 
> http://injo.com/2016/06/623586-born-with-no-brain-not-given-long-to-live-baby-avas-adoption-story-is-leaving-people-in-tears/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=afternoon-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


Thank you Joey, such a loving family. Yes - every life is precious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi dear ladies, been busy having tests & BP going crazy so they are changing meds but I must stay on new meds at least 5 days to see if BP will become normal. Had colonoscopy & CAT scan of stomach all good polyps not Cancer.
> 
> I don't like the new format of KP as I think it is more difficult for me to use. Hope each of you are doing well as I think about all of you daily. I don't have the net at home & haven't felt like going where it is free. I'm at the "y" but cannot swim as pool full of kids inside & outside. My nerves won't tollerate all of the noise.
> 
> I don't seem to have spell check with the new Format so spelling is bad. Big hugs, Janie


So good to see you Janie. Hope all your test come out ok and your BP is stabilized.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see them when I go to Edmonton, but I'm really looking forward to a nice week with them while they're here. Good for them to have a little break from home too.
> 
> Are your kids and grands back home again? Does the house feel too quiet without Charlie keeping Chewy company?


I know you enjoy your family when they come to your house. You are a good hostess.

Yes my next door kids got back yesterday. The house is never quiet but a few minutes. Youngest Ds spent the night and the other two pop in and out all day. Chewy has sleep in all day. lol He got a good work out this last weekend. I do miss Charlie.

My vacation kids will be here for one night next week. They are in Florida right now. You can see the pics on my facebook page.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you enjoy your family when they come to your house. You are a good hostess.
> 
> Yes my next door kids got back yesterday. The house is never quiet but a few minutes. Youngest Ds spent the night and the other two pop in and out all day. Chewy has sleep in all day. lol He got a good work out this last weekend. I do miss Charlie.
> 
> My vacation kids will be here for one night next week. They are in Florida right now. You can see the pics on my facebook page.


Wow -- that's a gorgeous beach CB. Your little guy was sure having fun in the sand and surf.

And I had to laugh about doing the hair - brought back memories of Mom brushing out my ringlets


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow -- that's a gorgeous beach CB. Your little guy was sure having fun in the sand and surf.
> 
> And I had to laugh about doing the hair - brought back memories of Mom brushing out my ringlets


Did you see them swimming with the dolphins?

Do you have curly hair? I know that had to have hurt brushing out ringlets. My mother kept my hair chopped off .
DD has had long hair all of her life. I would fix it different every day with braids or curls. She was pretty good about it until she got older then she wouldn't let me fix it. I tried to fix her hair for her wedding invitation for the news paper. She got mad and cried. I didn't help her with her hair or her makeup for the wedding. She asked my sister. That was fine with me. :sm09: She thought the monkey picture was funny. We had sent each other the same picture. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you see them swimming with the dolphins?
> 
> Do you have curly hair? I know that had to have hurt brushing out ringlets. My mother kept my hair chopped off .
> DD has had long hair all of her life. I would fix it different every day with braids or curls. She was pretty good about it until she got older then she wouldn't let me fix it. I tried to fix her hair for her wedding invitation for the news paper. She got mad and cried. I didn't help her with her hair or her makeup for the wedding. She asked my sister. That was fine with me. :sm09: She thought the monkey picture was funny. We had sent each other the same picture. :sm06:


I went back to look to see the dolphins -- how exciting for them!

Baby brother had all the natural curls, I had just enough waves to make my hair unpredictable. :sm04:

Your DD got off lucky that she had the 2 boys and not a girl just like her! :sm01:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I went back to look to see the dolphins -- how exciting for them!
> 
> Baby brother had all the natural curls, I had just enough waves to make my hair unpredictable. :sm04:
> 
> Your DD got off lucky that she had the 2 boys and not a girl just like her! :sm01:


Did you have a day off today? 
It was so hot and humid today here. I tried to spray paint some lawn furniture and the can kept sliding out of my hand. Tomorrow is suppose to be worst. The pool is still not open we have water behind the liner. Grrr. I talked to our pool guy he said to pump the water out from the back and fill it up. Grands are getting restless. Pray we can get the water out and not tear the liner.

DD wanted a girl but God said no.  She loves her boys. Matthew has the curls so she fights with him about his hair.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning. Boy am I pooped. Had two out of three grandkids here for 3 days. They are 6 and 7 and we just spent time swimming. My oldest son nearly had a heart attack with all the 'sightings' he had of me in the water. Finally they are going to have a second bathroom in the house. There home is so darn cute, but it only had a bathroom upstairs. So they are converting the back porch into a mudroom; with toilet, sink, shower, washer and dryer. Boy will their lives be so much easier. So I kept the two while the framers were working. I would have kept them today, but had made plans to take a felting class months ago and it is not local. Going to learn how to do a 3D wire frame and go from there. Should be a hoot. Hope I do not impale myself too many times tomorrow. 

We finally had a weekend with wonderful weather! Getting more humid out there today, and some well needed rain over the next few days. I had one of my four legged boys groomed yesterday, and the other will get it done today or tomorrow depending on the kennel's schedule. Just in time for the hot weather. CB will appreciate this. Went to pick the big guy up, peeped under the curtain of the grooming room and saw Airedale legs, so I thought he was not done. But she had 3 Airedales to groom that day. She would have had 4 if I had brought the brat pup. I was amazed, I never have seen that many together since they are not all that common of a dog around here. She had to have been covered with fur after all three of them. Makes me itchy just thinking about it.

Still working on my Tunisian blanket, but had to stop while the kids were here. I bought some larger hooks to do the next one, might go quicker.

Touch base later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning. Boy am I pooped. Had two out of three grandkids here for 3 days. They are 6 and 7 and we just spent time swimming. My oldest son nearly had a heart attack with all the 'sightings' he had of me in the water. Finally they are going to have a second bathroom in the house. There home is so darn cute, but it only had a bathroom upstairs. So they are converting the back porch into a mudroom; with toilet, sink, shower, washer and dryer. Boy will their lives be so much easier. So I kept the two while the framers were working. I would have kept them today, but had made plans to take a felting class months ago and it is not local. Going to learn how to do a 3D wire frame and go from there. Should be a hoot. Hope I do not impale myself too many times tomorrow.
> 
> We finally had a weekend with wonderful weather! Getting more humid out there today, and some well needed rain over the next few days. I had one of my four legged boys groomed yesterday, and the other will get it done today or tomorrow depending on the kennel's schedule. Just in time for the hot weather. CB will appreciate this. Went to pick the big guy up, peeped under the curtain of the grooming room and saw Airedale legs, so I thought he was not done. But she had 3 Airedales to groom that day. She would have had 4 if I had brought the brat pup. I was amazed, I never have seen that many together since they are not all that common of a dog around here. She had to have been covered with fur after all three of them. Makes me itchy just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Good morning!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning. Boy am I pooped. Had two out of three grandkids here for 3 days. They are 6 and 7 and we just spent time swimming. My oldest son nearly had a heart attack with all the 'sightings' he had of me in the water. Finally they are going to have a second bathroom in the house. There home is so darn cute, but it only had a bathroom upstairs. So they are converting the back porch into a mudroom; with toilet, sink, shower, washer and dryer. Boy will their lives be so much easier. So I kept the two while the framers were working. I would have kept them today, but had made plans to take a felting class months ago and it is not local. Going to learn how to do a 3D wire frame and go from there. Should be a hoot. Hope I do not impale myself too many times tomorrow.
> 
> We finally had a weekend with wonderful weather! Getting more humid out there today, and some well needed rain over the next few days. I had one of my four legged boys groomed yesterday, and the other will get it done today or tomorrow depending on the kennel's schedule. Just in time for the hot weather. CB will appreciate this. Went to pick the big guy up, peeped under the curtain of the grooming room and saw Airedale legs, so I thought he was not done. But she had 3 Airedales to groom that day. She would have had 4 if I had brought the brat pup. I was amazed, I never have seen that many together since they are not all that common of a dog around here. She had to have been covered with fur after all three of them. Makes me itchy just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


You only raised 3 kids didn't you? It is fun to have grands that age. What am I talking about ? All age grands are fun.
All families need 2 bathroom or more.That is wise they are getting the rooms all fixed up with the new rooms. They will be glad they did it later on.

I wish you had taken a pic of the Airedales.I would have loved to see that. Funny I never see any around here either. The vet always has a fit when we bring ours in. Plus they don't have many wirehair terriers either here. Chewy has an appointment to get his man hood snipped Friday. Plus his dew claws. I hate for him to have surgery but he is so wild maybe it will calm him down. Do you advice cutting the Airedales hair in the summer? We haven't done it in awhile but JoJo is dying in this humidity and heat. His coat has gotten thicker as he gets older.
You will have to show us the blanket when you get finished. I have one side of my purse finished. Maybe in a day or two I will have the other side finished.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The adventures of Monique, the chicken, as she travels around the world




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634385390041825


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a day off today?
> It was so hot and humid today here. I tried to spray paint some lawn furniture and the can kept sliding out of my hand. Tomorrow is suppose to be worst. The pool is still not open we have water behind the liner. Grrr. I talked to our pool guy he said to pump the water out from the back and fill it up. Grands are getting restless. Pray we can get the water out and not tear the liner.
> 
> DD wanted a girl but God said no.  She loves her boys. Matthew has the curls so she fights with him about his hair.


I had a busy day doing chores at home yesterday, but also got quite a bit of knitting done on a scarf and another pair of handwarmers for Mom. I hoping DB and SIL have room in their carry-on luggage to take them back for her.

It's been a lot cooler here and we've had rain off and on since last Friday; we need the moisture, so I'm not complaining.

Hope you get the pool going soon; it must be frustrating to see it there and not able to use it when the weather is so hot and humid.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning. Boy am I pooped. Had two out of three grandkids here for 3 days. They are 6 and 7 and we just spent time swimming. My oldest son nearly had a heart attack with all the 'sightings' he had of me in the water. Finally they are going to have a second bathroom in the house. There home is so darn cute, but it only had a bathroom upstairs. So they are converting the back porch into a mudroom; with toilet, sink, shower, washer and dryer. Boy will their lives be so much easier. So I kept the two while the framers were working. I would have kept them today, but had made plans to take a felting class months ago and it is not local. Going to learn how to do a 3D wire frame and go from there. Should be a hoot. Hope I do not impale myself too many times tomorrow.
> 
> We finally had a weekend with wonderful weather! Getting more humid out there today, and some well needed rain over the next few days. I had one of my four legged boys groomed yesterday, and the other will get it done today or tomorrow depending on the kennel's schedule. Just in time for the hot weather. CB will appreciate this. Went to pick the big guy up, peeped under the curtain of the grooming room and saw Airedale legs, so I thought he was not done. But she had 3 Airedales to groom that day. She would have had 4 if I had brought the brat pup. I was amazed, I never have seen that many together since they are not all that common of a dog around here. She had to have been covered with fur after all three of them. Makes me itchy just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning!


How was your day LL? What have you been working on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You only raised 3 kids didn't you? It is fun to have grands that age. What am I talking about ? All age grands are fun.
> All families need 2 bathroom or more.That is wise they are getting the rooms all fixed up with the new rooms. They will be glad they did it later on.
> 
> I wish you had taken a pic of the Airedales.I would have loved to see that. Funny I never see any around here either. The vet always has a fit when we bring ours in. Plus they don't have many wirehair terriers either here. Chewy has an appointment to get his man hood snipped Friday. Plus his dew claws. I hate for him to have surgery but he is so wild maybe it will calm him down. Do you advice cutting the Airedales hair in the summer? We haven't done it in awhile but JoJo is dying in this humidity and heat. His coat has gotten thicker as he gets older.
> You will have to show us the blanket when you get finished. I have one side of my purse finished. Maybe in a day or two I will have the other side finished.


Hope to see your purse when you're done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a busy day doing chores at home yesterday, but also got quite a bit of knitting done on a scarf and another pair of handwarmers for Mom. I hoping DB and SIL have room in their carry-on luggage to take them back for her.
> 
> It's been a lot cooler here and we've had rain off and on since last Friday; we need the moisture, so I'm not complaining.
> 
> Hope you get the pool going soon; it must be frustrating to see it there and not able to use it when the weather is so hot and humid.


Your mother is going to be so surprised at all that you have made for her. What is she working on?
We wanted the pool opened for the grands next week. They will only be here one day but they like to swim while they are here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day LL? What have you been working on?


Hi WCK. I picked a flat of strawberries (yesterday) and my husband is in heaven. He loves them. I am still working on a cardigan. The needles are thin, so it is taking forever. I am on the collar now. Thank goodness.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today, June 15, was our 48th anniversary. Crazy weather again. Hot and sticky then thunder storm and tornado watches. Thunderstorm warning but it missed us by a bit. Tornado warnings 50 miles or so north of us. I did not hear if any were on the ground. They were in a very rural area. Our oldest son and wife were here this evening, otherwise just a normal day. We will go out to eat sometime later.


Congrats to you and Mr Joey on your anniversary!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats to you and Mr Joey on your anniversary!


Happy Anniversary WCK and husband!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today, June 15, was our 48th anniversary. Crazy weather again. Hot and sticky then thunder storm and tornado watches. Thunderstorm warning but it missed us by a bit. Tornado warnings 50 miles or so north of us. I did not hear if any were on the ground. They were in a very rural area. Our oldest son and wife were here this evening, otherwise just a normal day. We will go out to eat sometime later.


Happy Anniversary Joey. Sounds like you were planning on a fun evening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Said No Knitter ever, posted by CarolfromTx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409484-1.html


This was cute. Also along the right hand side were some other videos to watch. There was one about a knitting group. It was in NYC, where a group of knitters of all ages and both sexes meet every Tuesday and knit together. It looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is hilarious -- "Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That For You)"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello my Denim Sisters, I have read a few pages but darned BP is effecting my eyes. They may have to change the BP meds again as I took these for over a week W/O results. Bad headache too. Had to grocery shop as out of everything. Stopped at McD's for tea & they have free net. Glad you are back LTL as missed you. Chat later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is hilarious -- "Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That For You)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today, June 15, was our 48th anniversary. Crazy weather again. Hot and sticky then thunder storm and tornado watches. Thunderstorm warning but it missed us by a bit. Tornado warnings 50 miles or so north of us. I did not hear if any were on the ground. They were in a very rural area. Our oldest son and wife were here this evening, otherwise just a normal day. We will go out to eat sometime later.


Happy Anniversary Joeys and Mr. Joeys. Long time to be married. Also my DD and SIL's 20th on the 15th. 
I hope the bad weather past you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello my Denim Sisters, I have read a few pages but darned BP is effecting my eyes. They may have to change the BP meds again as I took these for over a week W/O results. Bad headache too. Had to grocery shop as out of everything. Stopped at McD's for tea & they have free net. Glad you are back LTL as missed you. Chat later.


Janie you are a tough woman. God Bless! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie you are a tough woman. God Bless! XX


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Said No Knitter ever, posted by CarolfromTx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409484-1.html


Thanks for posting Joey it was really nice to laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today, June 15, was our 48th anniversary. Crazy weather again. Hot and sticky then thunder storm and tornado watches. Thunderstorm warning but it missed us by a bit. Tornado warnings 50 miles or so north of us. I did not hear if any were on the ground. They were in a very rural area. Our oldest son and wife were here this evening, otherwise just a normal day. We will go out to eat sometime later.


Happy anniversary Joey. Sorry about bad weather up there, but glad you are all fine. Hubby was wondering if the bad weather was near you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is hilarious -- "Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That For You)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello my Denim Sisters, I have read a few pages but darned BP is effecting my eyes. They may have to change the BP meds again as I took these for over a week W/O results. Bad headache too. Had to grocery shop as out of everything. Stopped at McD's for tea & they have free net. Glad you are back LTL as missed you. Chat later.


That is not good to hear Jayne hope they can find something that works better for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have not caught up with reading. Hope all are well and hope CB is still getting into trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not caught up with reading. Hope all are well and hope CB is still getting into trouble.


You know I am . I try not to be it follows me around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your mother is going to be so surprised at all that you have made for her. What is she working on?
> We wanted the pool opened for the grands next week. They will only be here one day but they like to swim while they are here.


Mom is working on slippers, towels, hats and headbands -- but she's not doing as much now that the weather is nicer either.

Have you made any progress on the pool? Hope you can use it soon.

Question about my rose -- I've left it on a pot on the deck so I see it whenever I sit in my rocking chair and the deer can't get to it. It's got lots of flowers and new buds. I'm thinking of transplanting it into a bigger pot and leaving it on the deck permanently. Do you think it will be ok?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Said No Knitter ever, posted by CarolfromTx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409484-1.html


 :sm02: loved seeing it again; thanks for the link Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello my Denim Sisters, I have read a few pages but darned BP is effecting my eyes. They may have to change the BP meds again as I took these for over a week W/O results. Bad headache too. Had to grocery shop as out of everything. Stopped at McD's for tea & they have free net. Glad you are back LTL as missed you. Chat later.


Hope your meds get straightened out soon Janie. Take care.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not caught up with reading. Hope all are well and hope CB is still getting into trouble.


Good to see you Yarnie. Have you been finding some trouble too? I've been Little Miss Perfect lately :sm23: :sm08:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom is working on slippers, towels, hats and headbands -- but she's not doing as much now that the weather is nicer either.
> 
> Have you made any progress on the pool? Hope you can use it soon.
> 
> Question about my rose -- I've left it on a pot on the deck so I see it whenever I sit in my rocking chair and the deer can't get to it. It's got lots of flowers and new buds. I'm thinking of transplanting it into a bigger pot and leaving it on the deck permanently. Do you think it will be ok?


It is hard to want to knit when it gets hot. Between the both of you tho you will have lots to sell. What is your mother's favorite slipper pattern?

We are pumping the water from behind the pool . Takes time. We still don't know how it got there.

Your rose bush will be fine in the pot. I have 3 on my porch right now. They have been there for over 5 years. I haven't repotted them but maybe next year. I put new dirt on the top every year with Epsom Salt and fertilizer .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Yarnie. Have you been finding some trouble too? I've been Little Miss Perfect lately :sm23: :sm08:


Oh right yes I do love fairy tales. Have some swamp land you may like to buy. :sm02:

I have been a nut on wheels too and am joining nuts rehab group. We meet everyday to try and tell ourselves we are the normal ones. It's the rest of the world that is off the rockers. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh right yes I do love fairy tales. Have some swamp land you may like to buy. :sm02:
> 
> I have been a nut on wheels too and am joining nuts rehab group. We meet everyday to try and tell ourselves we are the normal ones. It's the rest of the world that is off the rockers. :sm06:


It's a great club!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a great club!


Oh my now you tell me that the DP's are a bit loony. Here I thought I was the only one. Well maybe CB a little bit. Oh then there is You and know I wonder how many more of us there maybe. Nuts are Us. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love our club. Nutter the better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hard to want to knit when it gets hot. Between the both of you tho you will have lots to sell. What is your mother's favorite slipper pattern?
> 
> We are pumping the water from behind the pool . Takes time. We still don't know how it got there.
> 
> Your rose bush will be fine in the pot. I have 3 on my porch right now. They have been there for over 5 years. I haven't repotted them but maybe next year. I put new dirt on the top every year with Epsom Salt and fertilizer .


Mom has been making the same slippers since I was a little girl. They are crocheted rectangles, the sides are through the back loop to make ridges and the sole portion is flat. She sews the back seam, gathers the toe, and sews half way up the top; rejoins the yarn and works a couple of rounds to make a cuff. I think she could make them in her sleep.

Thanks for the info on the rose. The ones that are planted in front of the house are blooming too, but have been nibbled on by the deer and it would probably be too crowded to plant another one there anyway. I've never tried keeping roses in a pot before, but love having this one on the deck where I can see it so easily.

Hope the water pumps out from behind the pool and you find out how it got there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB and WCK must have green thumbs. I have a little bit of green, not black, this summer. The pansies and petunias I got for Mother's day are still alive. They even survived the late frost we had. I think I told you about the "bird" tree that was hit by the frost. It has now leafed out and looks like it will make it.
> 
> Yarnie, I don't think the storm hit your cabin yesterday. It was north and east. This will be my last quiet night for a week. my daughters two youngest will be coming tomorrow for the week. My daughter will be going to knitting with me, then we may go to Herrschners warehouse sale. I sure do NOT need to replenish my stash. But just for fun.


That is really something that flowers are still there after the spring we have had so far and feels more like summer then spring or is it feels more like fall then summer. Wait a month or so then it will feel like winter the way it is going.

Oh that is good to hear. Never think one does not need more yarn it is always the top of the list. :sm02:

My weeds are doing well as usual. Silly men replanted grass . coming up today big truck on lawn and big wheel of orange line.

My ferns are really nice this year. My rose bush out front is loaded with flowers. The weeds have taken over both flower beds. Have not had the time to get anything done out doors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom has been making the same slippers since I was a little girl. They are crocheted rectangles, the sides are through the back loop to make ridges and the sole portion is flat. She sews the back seam, gathers the toe, and sews half way up the top; rejoins the yarn and works a couple of rounds to make a cuff. I think she could make them in her sleep.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the rose. The ones that are planted in front of the house are blooming too, but have been nibbled on by the deer and it would probably be too crowded to plant another one there anyway. I've never tried keeping roses in a pot before, but love having this one on the deck where I can see it so easily.
> 
> Hope the water pumps out from behind the pool and you find out how it got there.


Thank you .I think I know what pattern your are talking about. I have made a couple of those. Just pick off the dead blooms and cut back to the fifth leave. The bush should bloom for you all summer. Lots of water and feed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love our club. Nutter the better.


Just leave it to you to be a pea Nutter. Not just any nutter you always were different when it comes to buttering up the Nuts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night everyone. I have to get up early to take Chewy to the vet. His surgery is tomorrow. He will have to spend the night and I pick him up Saturday. It is going to be quiet here without him for one day. 
I am glad you are back Yarnie and LTL. WeBee check in sometime and Ruknitting
Love! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you .I think I know what pattern your are talking about. I have made a couple of those. Just pick off the dead blooms and cut back to the fifth leave. The bush should bloom for you all summer. Lots of water and feed.


Oh my gosh now your picking off the dead. What next will we find you doing? You sure are into cutting back . Is that the water from your pool that you are feeding all of us???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> CB and WCK must have green thumbs. I have a little bit of green, not black, this summer. The pansies and petunias I got for Mother's day are still alive. They even survived the late frost we had. I think I told you about the "bird" tree that was hit by the frost. It has now leafed out and looks like it will make it.
> 
> Yarnie, I don't think the storm hit your cabin yesterday. It was north and east. This will be my last quiet night for a week. my daughters two youngest will be coming tomorrow for the week. My daughter will be going to knitting with me, then we may go to Herrschners warehouse sale. I sure do NOT need to replenish my stash. But just for fun.


The rhodos aren't looking that great but hopefully they will recover after a good pruning. I'm glad your tree recovered; I love pansies - they're one of my favourite flowers.

Hope you enjoy the visit with your DD and grands and maybe you'll find something that calls out to you at Herrschners


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night everyone. I have to get up early to take Chewy to the vet. His surgery is tomorrow. He will have to spend the night and I pick him up Saturday. It is going to be quiet here without him for one day.
> I am glad you are back Yarnie and LTL. WeBee check in sometime and Ruknitting
> Love! ♥


Oh my gosh and now the poor puppy., give him a big hug from me

Nite to you and puppy too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to tomorrow is another day . God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night everyone. I have to get up early to take Chewy to the vet. His surgery is tomorrow. He will have to spend the night and I pick him up Saturday. It is going to be quiet here without him for one day.
> I am glad you are back Yarnie and LTL. WeBee check in sometime and Ruknitting
> Love! ♥


Maybe Charlie will come and keep you company while Chewy is getting snipped. :sm14: Chewy will want lots of cuddles when he gets home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night everyone. I have to get up early to take Chewy to the vet. His surgery is tomorrow. He will have to spend the night and I pick him up Saturday. It is going to be quiet here without him for one day.
> I am glad you are back Yarnie and LTL. WeBee check in sometime and Ruknitting
> Love! ♥


What is being done with Chewy? Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sent message, but net dumped me out! I'm at Dr's office BP is 190/90 so more meds & going home yo test as I refused hospitalization. Hugs, Janie

Happy Anniversity Joey & many more!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sent message, but net dumped me out! I'm at Dr's office BP is 190/90 so more meds & going home yo test as I refused hospitalization. Hugs, Janie
> 
> Happy Anniversity Joey & many more!


Janie,

Hi BP... Glad you are at doctor's office. Please let us know what happens. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This is what I made over the past two days


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is what I made over the past two days


So nice! Great work. Cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sent message, but net dumped me out! I'm at Dr's office BP is 190/90 so more meds & going home yo test as I refused hospitalization. Hugs, Janie
> 
> Happy Anniversity Joey & many more!


Maybe one night Janie. Take care! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is what I made over the past two days


Soooo cute! Did you needle felt the face?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Charlie will come and keep you company while Chewy is getting snipped. :sm14: Chewy will want lots of cuddles when he gets home.


Charlie came and looked for Chewy to play with. That 4 month old pup weighs 29 lbs. It is like picking up a load of bricks.
Chewy didn't want me to go today. He was having a fit barking at the other dogs. I hope they take good care of my big baby. It has been lonely and quiet here without him. :sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My day was unusual. When I got to knitting, I did not have the project I was working on. I had yarn in my bag but not one needle or hook. A friend had a 16" size 8 circular so I could start a hat. Then had trouble counting stitches, gave up after 5 tries, and my daughter counted for me. In the afternoon, we went to Herrschner's warehouse sale. Looks like the only thing we missed was the crowd. Pictures follow. The prices started at $1.00, I would guess about half was $3 or less. I did buy some "Washi" for making scrubbies.


Sounds about right.

Looks like you had fun. Next you will be sending Yarnie some yarn. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Sent message, but net dumped me out! I'm at Dr's office BP is 190/90 so more meds & going home yo test as I refused hospitalization. Hugs, Janie
> 
> Happy Anniversity Joey & many more!


OMG Janie - that BP is so high! Hope the new meds bring it down!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> This is what I made over the past two days


I love your sheep!! Did you say that you felted them around a wire frame?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Charlie came and looked for Chewy to play with. That 4 month old pup weighs 29 lbs. It is like picking up a load of bricks.
> Chewy didn't want me to go today. He was having a fit barking at the other dogs. I hope they take good care of my big baby. It has been lonely and quiet here without him. :sm03:


A quiet night for you but I bet you get a huge welcome tomorrow morning when you go to pick Chewy up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My day was unusual. When I got to knitting, I did not have the project I was working on. I had yarn in my bag but not one needle or hook. A friend had a 16" size 8 circular so I could start a hat. Then had trouble counting stitches, gave up after 5 tries, and my daughter counted for me. In the afternoon, we went to Herrschner's warehouse sale. Looks like the only thing we missed was the crowd. Pictures follow. The prices started at $1.00, I would guess about half was $3 or less. I did buy some "Washi" for making scrubbies.


Looks like you and DD had lots to choose from and now crowds is a bonus.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> not anytime soon. We, daughter and I spent less than $25. I will have the two youngest grands all next week. I'm tired already.


Have a good visit with the boys.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Did you get the water pumped out from behind your pool liner CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Long boring story. Pool guy on his way today.


west coast kitty said:


> Did you get the water pumped out from behind your pool liner CB?


 :sm06:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My day was unusual. When I got to knitting, I did not have the project I was working on. I had yarn in my bag but not one needle or hook. A friend had a 16" size 8 circular so I could start a hat. Then had trouble counting stitches, gave up after 5 tries, and my daughter counted for me. In the afternoon, we went to Herrschner's warehouse sale. Looks like the only thing we missed was the crowd. Pictures follow. The prices started at $1.00, I would guess about half was $3 or less. I did buy some "Washi" for making scrubbies.


I am so drooling. I think you timed it correctly. I would hate the crowds.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BP better today only 160/85 & I feel betters but getting bruises from BP cuff. I slept better last night. Hubby took me to McD's for a late lunch, but everything is too salty so I'm not eating just on their net.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Joey as didn't know you could get food at McD's. I'm not fond of their food. Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> BP better today only 160/85 & I feel betters but getting bruises from BP cuff. I slept better last night. Hubby took me to McD's for a late lunch, but everything is too salty so I'm not eating just on their net.


Good news Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news Janie.


Janie,

Stay away from salt! And caffeine.. We are watching what you eat... Take care!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> BP better today only 160/85 & I feel betters but getting bruises from BP cuff. I slept better last night. Hubby took me to McD's for a late lunch, but everything is too salty so I'm not eating just on their net.


Good to hear that your BP is down a bit. I think McD's has a few low sodium meals and their salads would be ok if you stayed away from the dressing. But I'm glad they have wifi.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB how is Chewy doing? Bet he's happy to be home again!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB how is Chewy doing? Bet he's happy to be home again!


Yes, how is Chewy doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB how is Chewy doing? Bet he's happy to be home again!


Chewy is doing great. My son picked him up in the morning. I think he caused a scene and they were happy to send him home. He came in with bandages on his feet and shaved on his belly. He was so excited to be home. He played and then took a 4 hour nap. Then GS brought Charlie over so they played rough for over an hour. So I guess he did fine. He has to go back tomorrow for a check up. We will see how that goes.

Still no pool. Pool man didn't show up. My sons will try to tend to it tonight. Always something.

Thanks LL and WCK for asking about my brat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy is doing great. My son picked him up in the morning. I think he caused a scene and they were happy to send him home. He came in with bandages on his feet and shaved on his belly. He was so excited to be home. He played and then took a 4 hour nap. Then GS brought Charlie over so they played rough for over an hour. So I guess he did fine. He has to go back tomorrow for a check up. We will see how that goes.
> 
> Still no pool. Pool man didn't show up. My sons will try to tend to it tonight. Always something.
> 
> Thanks LL and WCK for asking about my brat.


You mean your angel? What was the operation for?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy is doing great. My son picked him up in the morning. I think he caused a scene and they were happy to send him home. He came in with bandages on his feet and shaved on his belly. He was so excited to be home. He played and then took a 4 hour nap. Then GS brought Charlie over so they played rough for over an hour. So I guess he did fine. He has to go back tomorrow for a check up. We will see how that goes.
> 
> Still no pool. Pool man didn't show up. My sons will try to tend to it tonight. Always something.
> 
> Thanks LL and WCK for asking about my brat.


Glad your furry baby is back home and his regular self. It's a good thing Chewy and Charlie are neighbours and can exercise each other :sm01:

Hope the pool gets fixed soon. Big family pool party when you can use it again.

Did you have a plant swap yesterday?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely day no more have to do things. Only oldest son coming over later for fathers day. Not doing any food fest here.

This last week was so so busy. Son #1's birthday. Then decide time to clean walk in closet. It had not been a walk in for about 5 years. Amazing how much could be cram in there. Lots given away to St. Vinnies. Lots given to son's. In fact found something oldest had made in Art class about 20 years ago. Gave it to him for his birthday. Still cracks me up after all of these years. He made a clay bathroom toilet,sink and bathtub . Then youngest son got all Christmas ornament . Lots of memories for him some were made by him and brother some from my friends as that was what we made for each other every year and some antique one. We have table top tree now and he so loves the ones he has had before my giving them up. 

Youngest son's birthday this week too. Had a barbecue at his home to celebrate fathers day and his birthday. Both birthday were fun . 
Made flourless cake for oldest son as GG has gluten problem. But when done touch the top and it collapse, son laugh see how new oven is not learned to use here yet.

In between all of this not much sleep or feeling up to pare.

Fiber optic still digging up lawn and now a big hole with fence around it. Seem they are having problems where to put it. Hubby found this out. Only a couple of more weeks till bridge take out to start. Wonder if fiber optic will reseed lawn . That will make 3 times done and will be taken out with bridge starts. What fun I am having watching all of these people. I woke up to a loud awful sound when FO's started. They do like to start early. Wanted to go out and insist that they start at a later time. I mean really ruining my beauty sleep please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Afternoon WCK see you are busy helping mom with hats ect.

Has the fire been put out yet?

How is the weather there have you gotten any rain? 

Are you busy in the shop? Or is it time for summer slow down?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is what I made over the past two days


I want one that is so my message just fluffy in ever part of my body and mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My day was unusual. When I got to knitting, I did not have the project I was working on. I had yarn in my bag but not one needle or hook. A friend had a 16" size 8 circular so I could start a hat. Then had trouble counting stitches, gave up after 5 tries, and my daughter counted for me. In the afternoon, we went to Herrschner's warehouse sale. Looks like the only thing we missed was the crowd. Pictures follow. The prices started at $1.00, I would guess about half was $3 or less. I did buy some "Washi" for making scrubbies.


Wish I could have been there with you. But probably best I was not, I would have spent to much as just looking at pictures makes me want to spend spend spend.

Know you are having fun with GC. Glad to know they went to private schools . They will be better educated then what they would have gotten in public schools.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely day no more have to do things. Only oldest son coming over later for fathers day. Not doing any food fest here.
> 
> This last week was so so busy. Son #1's birthday. Then decide time to clean walk in closet. It had not been a walk in for about 5 years. Amazing how much could be cram in there. Lots given away to St. Vinnies. Lots given to son's. In fact found something oldest had made in Art class about 20 years ago. Gave it to him for his birthday. Still cracks me up after all of these years. He made a clay bathroom toilet,sink and bathtub . Then youngest son got all Christmas ornament . Lots of memories for him some were made by him and brother some from my friends as that was what we made for each other every year and some antique one. We have table top tree now and he so loves the ones he has had before my giving them up.
> 
> ...


You have been busy - sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> BP better today only 160/85 & I feel betters but getting bruises from BP cuff. I slept better last night. Hubby took me to McD's for a late lunch, but everything is too salty so I'm not eating just on their net.


Jayne next time you go to MCD"s try the Ranch grill chicken wrap. It is really good, has vegs and apples in it. Sure you can ask them not to salt it. It's good and better then burger. But ever once in a while burgers taste so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have been busy - sorry you are not feeling well.


Hi LL I will live just get the ucks every once and a while.

How are you doing what are you doing when are you going to do it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL I will live just get the ucks every once and a while.
> 
> How are you doing what are you doing when are you going to do it?


I am ok. Did some gardening today and housework - scrubbed husband's grill (the racks) for him. My hands are black. Played tennis with him for a while. 
Not much new besides that. You have been far busier.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy is doing great. My son picked him up in the morning. I think he caused a scene and they were happy to send him home. He came in with bandages on his feet and shaved on his belly. He was so excited to be home. He played and then took a 4 hour nap. Then GS brought Charlie over so they played rough for over an hour. So I guess he did fine. He has to go back tomorrow for a check up. We will see how that goes.
> 
> Still no pool. Pool man didn't show up. My sons will try to tend to it tonight. Always something.
> 
> Thanks LL and WCK for asking about my brat.


So has land become a lake? Hope it gets fix before cold weather moves in.

Poor Chewy, I would make a fuss to if I was left in a strange place and knock out and had to wake up to other dogs making strange noises.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am ok. Did some gardening today and housework - scrubbed husband's grill (the racks) for him. My hands are black. Played tennis with him for a while.
> Not much new besides that. You have been far busier.


That sounds like you have been busy too. I use to love playing tennis . Then my brother who is left handed used my racket and it was never the same the racket I mean.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds like you have been busy too. I use to love playing tennis . Then my brother who is left handed used my racket and it was never the same the racket I mean.


It's hard to get me up and going. I did it though. I'd rather knit...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My very dear DIL sent home to much food again. salmon spread, shrimp, stuff eggs, rye cracker, cucumber salad, B Q chicken, and hamburgers, pie, a jar of Gefilte fish and red cabbage.

I told her before there only the two of us now and we can not eat that much. But guess she forgot . But then she always forgets.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My very dear DIL sent home to much food again. salmon spread, shrimp, stuff eggs, rye cracker, cucumber salad, B Q chicken, and hamburgers, pie, a jar of Gefilte fish and red cabbage.
> 
> I told her before there only the two of us now and we can not eat that much. But guess she forgot . But then she always forgets.


She is being good to you! Sounds delicious. Enjoy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's hard to get me up and going. I did it though. I'd rather knit...


with you on the knitting part, but have not touch knitting for the last month or so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> with you on the knitting part, but have not touch knitting for the last month or so.


You will when you're ready.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You will when you're ready.


Not till I get out of this cleaning and get rid of mode. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not till I get out of this cleaning and get rid of mode. :sm06:


Ok!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A friend sent some pics of the "Good Old Days"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely day no more have to do things. Only oldest son coming over later for fathers day. Not doing any food fest here.
> 
> This last week was so so busy. Son #1's birthday. Then decide time to clean walk in closet. It had not been a walk in for about 5 years. Amazing how much could be cram in there. Lots given away to St. Vinnies. Lots given to son's. In fact found something oldest had made in Art class about 20 years ago. Gave it to him for his birthday. Still cracks me up after all of these years. He made a clay bathroom toilet,sink and bathtub . Then youngest son got all Christmas ornament . Lots of memories for him some were made by him and brother some from my friends as that was what we made for each other every year and some antique one. We have table top tree now and he so loves the ones he has had before my giving them up.
> 
> ...


Sorry that you're still not feeling well, but you've been very productive during your down time. What a great walk down memory lane for you and the boys with their childhood arts, crafts and Christmas decorations.

FO guys should at least bring you coffee and muffins if they're getting you up so early :sm01:

With all this reseeding, you should have a wonderful lawn next spring


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Afternoon WCK see you are busy helping mom with hats ect.
> 
> Has the fire been put out yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking Yarnie. The FtMac fire isn't out, but thanks to rain and cooler weather it is under control. Firefighters are still working on it and seems they will be for quite a while yet. Residents that still have homes have been able to go back and start clean-up. Owners of destroyed homes have been offered a "sifting service" to help them recover jewelry and other items that didn't burn. And last week saw the first new baby born in the hospital since it re-opened. People have really been working together and there is a lot of support.

Alberta's economy was already suffering anyway and it got worse with the fire so quite a few of the destroyed small businesses won't rebuild. New provincial carbon taxes will put even more burden on the people and on business.

It's been cooler and we've had some much welcome rain here too. Summer is usually a slower time in the store but I've been getting lots of store samples made as well as knitting for Mom's bazaar. DB#3 and SIL will be arriving on Tue and will be here for a week so I'm looking forward to their visit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent some pics of the "Good Old Days"


These are great WCK. Thank you for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am ok. Did some gardening today and housework - scrubbed husband's grill (the racks) for him. My hands are black. Played tennis with him for a while.
> Not much new besides that. You have been far busier.


Hope DH grills you something good for dinner on the shiny clean racks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope DH grills you something good for dinner on the shiny clean racks!


Right! That's the idea! Let him cook!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My very dear DIL sent home to much food again. salmon spread, shrimp, stuff eggs, rye cracker, cucumber salad, B Q chicken, and hamburgers, pie, a jar of Gefilte fish and red cabbage.
> 
> I told her before there only the two of us now and we can not eat that much. But guess she forgot . But then she always forgets.


Yummy leftovers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not till I get out of this cleaning and get rid of mode. :sm06:


If you come to my house, you would get out of the mode quite quickly :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> These are great WCK. Thank you for posting.


I can't imagine using that hair dryer - talk about wind blown look :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Right! That's the idea! Let him cook!


 :sm24: and do the dishes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: and do the dishes!


Ah, ha! I'll have to work on that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad your furry baby is back home and his regular self. It's a good thing Chewy and Charlie are neighbours and can exercise each other :sm01:
> 
> Hope the pool gets fixed soon. Big family pool party when you can use it again.
> 
> Did you have a plant swap yesterday?


No plant swap until the 9th of July.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely day no more have to do things. Only oldest son coming over later for fathers day. Not doing any food fest here.
> 
> This last week was so so busy. Son #1's birthday. Then decide time to clean walk in closet. It had not been a walk in for about 5 years. Amazing how much could be cram in there. Lots given away to St. Vinnies. Lots given to son's. In fact found something oldest had made in Art class about 20 years ago. Gave it to him for his birthday. Still cracks me up after all of these years. He made a clay bathroom toilet,sink and bathtub . Then youngest son got all Christmas ornament . Lots of memories for him some were made by him and brother some from my friends as that was what we made for each other every year and some antique one. We have table top tree now and he so loves the ones he has had before my giving them up.
> 
> ...


No wonder you haven't been on KP for awhile. You are so busy with the family and partying. Just like Bonn. I bet the cake was eaten fallen or not. Missed you while you were busy. I am glad you are back until the party is over with. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent some pics of the "Good Old Days"


This is making me laugh glad I did not have a hair dryer like that. camping oh my gosh and only jail for one person . I am glad I am not in the Good old Days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that you're still not feeling well, but you've been very productive during your down time. What a great walk down memory lane for you and the boys with their childhood arts, crafts and Christmas decorations.
> 
> FO guys should at least bring you coffee and muffins if they're getting you up so early :sm01:
> 
> With all this reseeding, you should have a wonderful lawn next spring


Oh one can only hope right now there is a big orange wire wrap on spool about 4 foot high and one truck sitting on mud landscape. Tomorrow they will be at it again. Hope this time they get it right. Seems they are having a bit of a problem on where it is suppose to go and where they have put it. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking Yarnie. The FtMac fire isn't out, but thanks to rain and cooler weather it is under control. Firefighters are still working on it and seems they will be for quite a while yet. Residents that still have homes have been able to go back and start clean-up. Owners of destroyed homes have been offered a "sifting service" to help them recover jewelry and other items that didn't burn. And last week saw the first new baby born in the hospital since it re-opened. People have really been working together and there is a lot of support.
> 
> Alberta's economy was already suffering anyway and it got worse with the fire so quite a few of the destroyed small businesses won't rebuild. New provincial carbon taxes will put even more burden on the people and on business.
> 
> It's been cooler and we've had some much welcome rain here too. Summer is usually a slower time in the store but I've been getting lots of store samples made as well as knitting for Mom's bazaar. DB#3 and SIL will be arriving on Tue and will be here for a week so I'm looking forward to their visit.


It good to hear that fire is under control for now. Feel so sorry for what those who were in the path of the fire lost so much. It will be a long time before anything can be rebuilt and like you said the people will suffer more lost with out small business coming back, plus the lack of jobs will just add more to the problem.

Oh you are going to have such a wonderful time with Brother and sister in law visiting . It is always nice when those we love spend time with us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am up late tonight want to know why to bad I am going to tell you.

Watch "Father of the Bride " movie with Spencer Tracey and Elizabeth Taylor . I love that movie I don't know how many times I have watch it but watch it ever chance I get. It is so funny and enjoy watching something that is not about killing sex ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am up late tonight want to know why to bad I am going to tell you.
> 
> Watch "Father of the Bride " movie with Spencer Tracey and Elizabeth Taylor . I love that movie I don't know how many times I have watch it but watch it ever chance I get. It is so funny and enjoy watching something that is not about killing sex ect.


Glad you enjoyed your movie Yarnie. I've heard of it, but never seen it. Sleep well and hope the guys and their equipment aren't too early tomorrow morning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent some pics of the "Good Old Days"


Are those women wearing Mary Jane's on the treadmill? Oh my!!! There is always room for a kayak. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Are those women wearing Mary Jane's on the treadmill? Oh my!!! There is always room for a kayak. :sm24: :sm24:


Went back to look and yes -- Mary Jane's and ankle socks!

Have you had your kayak out recently?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh goody goody goody the optic gang is done and guess what you got it they reseeded the lawn. In about 2 weeks + they will be putting trucks equipment ect on the reseeded seeds. Now that will be fun I am beginning to like my mud land scape .

At least I was able to get a couple hours extra sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are those women wearing Mary Jane's on the treadmill? Oh my!!! There is always room for a kayak. :sm24: :sm24:


your right I had to go back and look.

Kayak have you this year. I would not be able to do it. I would roll the thing over and lose the paddle and who knows what else I would do. I kind of self dis struck on things like that. :sm16:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Had to do an emergency thunder run to Cleveland because my parents were in deep sneakers. But on the good side, my arrival caused the Cavs to win the National Title. Coincidence? I think not.

Hopefully, I will get home before the big thunderstorms hit Wednesday.

Have a great day


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Had to do an emergency thunder run to Cleveland because my parents were in deep sneakers. But on the good side, my arrival caused the Cavs to win the National Title. Coincidence? I think not.

Hopefully, I will get home before the big thunderstorms hit Wednesday.

Have a great day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had to do an emergency thunder run to Cleveland because my parents were in deep sneakers. But on the good side, my arrival caused the Cavs to win the National Title. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> ...


Good morning LTL. What do you mean deep sneakers? Love the term.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had to do an emergency thunder run to Cleveland because my parents were in deep sneakers. But on the good side, my arrival caused the Cavs to win the National Title. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> ...


Oh no what happened. Good day to you too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just picked my second flat of straberries. Delicious. Wish you all were here to eat some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent some pics of the "Good Old Days"


I love this pics. Why did the girl need 3 hair dyers? She didn't have that much hair. Times have changed but not really.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Second day my helper had a boo boo. Monday he stripped over a paper and hurt his knee. Today he pinched a finger between the wall and a box we were sliding along the floor. half hour of ice and maybe were are ready to go again. Since today is Tuesday, it means eating out at Perkins. One kids meal free for each adult meal purchased. They look forward to this each time they come. He is doing pretty good in the helping department. I get tired out first.
> 
> WCK - loved the pictures. I still have the hair dryer, I had in college. The big plastic hat that the air was blown into. Now what do I do with it?


That's funny that you still have that dryer. I used to have one. Is it a collector's item?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Went back to look and yes -- Mary Jane's and ankle socks!
> 
> Have you had your kayak out recently?


I did a few weeks ago. I'm getting ready to go out again and was hoping the temps would go down. Oh well, the camper has AC. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your right I had to go back and look.
> 
> Kayak have you this year. I would not be able to do it. I would roll the thing over and lose the paddle and who knows what else I would do. I kind of self dis struck on things like that. :sm16:


Kayaking isn't as hard as you think. It's not that easy to tip them over. I would be happy to take you (and record the outing for later blackmail - :sm17: :sm17


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know if it is. I just checked on ebay. I saw one like it for $32. I think I paid $16.00 for it in 1964.
> 
> I have been going through papers and stuff from my parents. I found they paid $53.45 for the hospital and $30.00 for the Doctor when my sister was born in 1948. Quite a difference from today. My mom may have been in the hospital up to two weeks.


Two weeks! I know it is so different today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I did a few weeks ago. I'm getting ready to go out again and was hoping the temps would go down. Oh well, the camper has AC. :sm02: :sm02:


Be careful . A lady died in Arkansas last month kayaking. When the floods were so bad. Have fun if you get to go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Kayaking isn't as hard as you think. It's not that easy to tip them over. I would be happy to take you (and record the outing for later blackmail - :sm17: :sm17


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Two weeks! I know it is so different today.


I think I stayed 3 days with first 2 but last one I had surgery so 5 days. Now they send you home the next day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Be careful . A lady died in Arkansas last month kayaking. When the floods were so bad. Have fun if you get to go.


I am terrified. Water...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I stayed 3 days with first 2 but last one I had surgery so 5 days. Now they send you home the next day.


Is that ok for women?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is that ok for women?


I would think at least 2 or more days just to be sure. Insurance won't let you stay any longer unless something is really wrong. Baby may have to stay but Mama has to go home. My GD was a premie and had to stay for 2 weeks but DIL went home after 2 days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would think at least 2 or more days just to be sure. Insurance won't let you stay any longer unless something is really wrong. Baby may have to stay but Mama has to go home. My GD was a premie and had to stay for 2 weeks but DIL went home after 2 days.


It must have been hard to go home without your baby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It must have been hard to go home without your baby.


Yes it was plus she was in another town. It tore us all up at the time. She lives next door so I get to see her everyday if I want too. :}


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it was plus she was in another town. It tore us all up at the time. She lives next door so I get to see her everyday if I want too. :}


You are soooo lucky to have her next door!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughters second baby was in NICU for a week 50 miles away. But she could stay in a Ronald McDonalds house for $5 a day. Food was donated by friends of Ronald McDonald (local churches etc). He is 12 now.


That would have been nice. The Ronald McDonalds house we thought was just for the Children's Hospital.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had to do an emergency thunder run to Cleveland because my parents were in deep sneakers. But on the good side, my arrival caused the Cavs to win the National Title. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> ...


Hope all turn out well with parents.

So that is why they won. Who knew??? :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just picked my second flat of straberries. Delicious. Wish you all were here to eat some.


Oh great happy for you. I have not had a chance to even get any yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Kayaking isn't as hard as you think. It's not that easy to tip them over. I would be happy to take you (and record the outing for later blackmail - :sm17: :sm17


Oh first you say it is easy then you do a blackmail list. My gosh I know now what would happen. I would be under water you would be snapping away . Not nice at all, but the truth be told you are more then just right and you would have more pictures then needed . :sm12:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this pics. Why did the girl need 3 hair dyers? She didn't have that much hair. Times have changed but not really.


Because she could have them. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know if it is. I just checked on ebay. I saw one like it for $32. I think I paid $16.00 for it in 1964.
> 
> I have been going through papers and stuff from my parents. I found they paid $53.45 for the hospital and $30.00 for the Doctor when my sister was born in 1948. Quite a difference from today. My mom may have been in the hospital up to two weeks.


Oh the good old days when you could see a doctor and not go broke. But then the salary's that one made back then would not have been that much either I suppose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. through talking with myself hey self what are you going to do next. I am thinking of causing mayhem some where else. Self reply you had best not you cause enough trouble.


Good news GD pass her boards she is now a RN. Yea GD.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. through talking with myself hey self what are you going to do next. I am thinking of causing mayhem some where else. Self reply you had best not you cause enough trouble.
> 
> Good news GD pass her boards she is now a RN. Yea GD.


Wonderful news about your GD! Congrats to her pasting that hard test!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonderful news about your GD! Congrats to her pasting that hard test!


Oh evening to you dear friend. Yes it was hard but she did it. Now I can get sick and tell her to come take care of her granny. Just kidding but sure she would if I called her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are soooo lucky to have her next door!


Yes I am . My DD and family lived in the back of us. They moved to northern AR and it almost killed me. They have been away 15 years now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh evening to you dear friend. Yes it was hard but she did it. Now I can get sick and tell her to come take care of her granny. Just kidding but sure she would if I called her.


I am sure she would come running if you called her. I am so proud for your family! When will she start work?
My GS has been working at the ER for over 2 weeks now. He is working as a LPN until he takes the year over he failed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure she would come running if you called her. I am so proud for your family! When will she start work?
> My GS has been working at the ER for over 2 weeks now. He is working as a LPN until he takes the year over he failed.


She already was working in a hospital even before she took the test so now she can work as a RN .

Oh I will start praying for him, he was so heart broken after what happen. He will pass it this time .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She already was working in a hospital even before she took the test so now she can work as a RN .
> 
> Oh I will start praying for him, he was so heart broken after what happen. He will pass it this time .


I forgot you told me she was working in hospital. 
Thanks for the prayers. I know it is all in God's timing for him to pass.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful!


How is Bible school going. Ours is next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My Dad's milk check was $67 for half of that month. That was to cover farm expenses as well as take care of the family. Family included grandparents, 2 children and 2 foster children.


Don't you wonder how they manage to do all that an raise a family. They knew how to make do or do with out. Look at how we turn out. We learned that you had to work for what you wanted even if it meant working more then one job. We learn we did not need what we could not pay for.

I am amaze sometimes when I look back and think of what they did for me and how they would do without to help me with what I really needed. It was a good lesson to learn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK did you see this?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html Admin took your advice.
I hope you are having a great visit with your brother and sil.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you see this?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html Admin took your advice.
> I hope you are having a great visit with your brother and sil.♥


I can not understand what it means just go to profile? what someone will have to explain it to me when brain is not in need of fixing. Glad Admin listen to WCK.

That's right I forgot her Brother is visiting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Go to My Profile at the top of this page. You can find it there with all the other information of what you want . Keep scrolling down the page.[
quote=theyarnlady]I can not understand what it means just go to profile? what someone will have to explain it to me when brain is not in need of fixing. Glad Admin listen to WCK.

That's right I forgot her Brother is visiting.[/quote]


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to My Profile at the top of this page. You can find it there with all the other information of what you want . Keep scrolling down the page.[
> quote=theyarnlady]I can not understand what it means just go to profile? what someone will have to explain it to me when brain is not in need of fixing. Glad Admin listen to WCK.
> 
> That's right I forgot her Brother is visiting.


[/quote]

do you mean Admin profile or mine. I need to get some sleep.

Off for now God Bless see you tomorrow if God allows.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> do you mean Admin profile or mine. I need to get some sleep.
> 
> Off for now God Bless see you tomorrow if God allows.


Yours. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great happy for you. I have not had a chance to even get any yet.


Get them before they're gone. One more week here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I am . My DD and family lived in the back of us. They moved to northern AR and it almost killed me. They have been away 15 years now.


Yes, I moved away and I think it almost killed my mother. Now, today, I am sorry I did...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I moved away and I think it almost killed my mother. Now, today, I am sorry I did...


Nothing like a mother's love. Never be sorry for what you did in life sure after a while your mom understood why.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nothing like a mother's love. Never be sorry for what you did in life sure after a while your mom understood why.


Thank you, YL. You are to my rescue again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No problem I know what you are saying just took a while for mom to get there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I moved away and I think it almost killed my mother. Now, today, I am sorry I did...


When DD left it was bad timing because my BIL had just died and I was in an emotion weaken state. I had my sister to tend to plus the problems of having a disabled dh.We talk on the phone at least an hour a day so we can visit. She lives in a nice place that we love for her. She is better off up there. 
Your mother may have missed you and you her but you had to get on with your own life.She understood . Don't feel bad about it now. It will do you no good. Just enjoy the memories of the good times you had with her LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When DD left it was bad timing because my BIL had just died and I was in an emotion weaken state. I had my sister to tend to plus the problems of having a disabled dh.We talk on the phone at least an hour a day so we can visit. She lives in a nice place that we love for her. She is better off up there.
> Your mother may have missed you and you her but you had to get on with your own life.She understood . Don't feel bad about it now. It will do you no good. Just enjoy the memories of the good times you had with her LL.


Thank you, CB. It is so nice that you talk an hour a day. Wonderful!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh first you say it is easy then you do a blackmail list. My gosh I know now what would happen. I would be under water you would be snapping away . Not nice at all, but the truth be told you are more then just right and you would have more pictures then needed . :sm12:


I'm sure you getting into and out of the kayak would be nothing but pure grace. Did I say blackmail? I totally meant that these pictures would show everyone you have the grace of a prima ballerina. :sm17: :sm17: :sm24: :sm24: You can take pictures of me. Just make sure your camera is waterproof and you wear your swimming depends. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. through talking with myself hey self what are you going to do next. I am thinking of causing mayhem some where else. Self reply you had best not you cause enough trouble.
> 
> Good news GD pass her boards she is now a RN. Yea GD.


Congratulations to your GD.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> do you mean Admin profile or mine. I need to get some sleep.
> 
> Off for now God Bless see you tomorrow if God allows.


Your profile. I just did it. It's near the bottom of the page. Just check it off and submit and you are done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sure you getting into and out of the kayak would be nothing but pure grace. Did I say blackmail? I totally meant that these pictures would show everyone you have the grace of a prima ballerina. :sm17: :sm17: :sm24: :sm24: You can take pictures of me. Just make sure your camera is waterproof and you wear your swimming depends. :sm23: :sm23:


Grace Grace in my whole life I have never been Grace or even know what Grace means.

Do they make water proof depends I could use them.

When looking for me I will be the one in a fluffy swimming suit with a huge tractor tube around my waist. swim cap and goggles. As I enter said Kayak with what grace I have in my little toe You will see it sink in the sand. Then will use paddle to stuff myself into setting in small hole in little kay of yak . After getting stuff into said boat will use paddle to dig into sand to get me into the water. After about two hours I should be in the water about up to my behind. That's when it gets tricky as when I shift my bottom the kay of yak will flip. With all the grace I can muster I will have legs straight up in the air minus slappers. then you will notice my head will be stuck in Kay of Yak. then will use paddle to like a cane and up I go with kay of yak looking like a hat on my head. At that time I will not be seeing to good as Kay of Yak will be blocking my view. I will try and I do mean try to walk to the lower end of the water. There will be screaming and yelling of children and mothers trying to get the heck away with said children . I will make it to land and lay down but one problem kay of yak on my head and tube around my waist. So would ask you to please put camera down and get me the heck out of all that mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Par law vo frans say. Isn't it great I am learning Frans


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Par law vo frans say. Isn't it great I am learning Frans


Bahahahaa. You crack me up you silly thing.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bahahahaa. You crack me up you silly thing.♥


My vo is frans say What is you Bah ha haa never heard of that lang wee before?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your profile. I just did it. It's near the bottom of the page. Just check it off and submit and you are done.


easy for you to say Well I think I got it right was it second one from bottom? If not I have gotten it wrong. But then I manage to be wrong most of the time. It's a think I have been doing all my life why change now. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am a lost person in the land of OZ no one is home and I miss you all. Turning off the lights now going to bed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Grace Grace in my whole life I have never been Grace or even know what Grace means.
> 
> Do they make water proof depends I could use them.
> 
> When looking for me I will be the one in a fluffy swimming suit with a huge tractor tube around my waist. swim cap and goggles. As I enter said Kayak with what grace I have in my little toe You will see it sink in the sand. Then will use paddle to stuff myself into setting in small hole in little kay of yak . After getting stuff into said boat will use paddle to dig into sand to get me into the water. After about two hours I should be in the water about up to my behind. That's when it gets tricky as when I shift my bottom the kay of yak will flip. With all the grace I can muster I will have legs straight up in the air minus slappers. then you will notice my head will be stuck in Kay of Yak. then will use paddle to like a cane and up I go with kay of yak looking like a hat on my head. At that time I will not be seeing to good as Kay of Yak will be blocking my view. I will try and I do mean try to walk to the lower end of the water. There will be screaming and yelling of children and mothers trying to get the heck away with said children . I will make it to land and lay down but one problem kay of yak on my head and tube around my waist. So would ask you to please put camera down and get me the heck out of all that mess.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I woke up and thought I would see if anyone was awake. I guess just me. The TV news is showing the childish behavior on the House floor. Totally useless since the Senate defeated similar bills.


Agree time for some of them to either grow up or leave the play ground.

Saw one of those window stickers had a good laugh.

"They Suck 2016 " about say it all don't you think


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My new Frans words I learned:

Mare sea bow coo . 

I am really getting good at this language thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I woke up and thought I would see if anyone was awake. I guess just me. The TV news is showing the childish behavior on the House floor. Totally useless since the Senate defeated similar bills.


Yes the news is about the childish behavior still today. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It seems summers has left us. The rest of the US has ours plus theirs. It is cold and dreary today. below 60, so I need a sweatshirt. One more day of Vacation Bible Camp for my GS. Their mom will come to get them tomorrow. I did not get as much done as I had hoped.


You can have some of our summer. In the 90s here again. So humid that is the worst. I am getting more use to it tho. Might as well it is here for about 3 more months.

How did the kids enjoy VBC?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My new Frans words I learned:
> 
> Mare sea bow coo .
> 
> I am really getting good at this language thing.


Yes much better. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny!
http://www.facebook.com/jokejockey/videos/vb.692798717429710/1060135694029342/?type=2&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny!
> http://www.facebook.com/jokejockey/videos/vb.692798717429710/1060135694029342/?type=2&theater


They were so good together. All of their skits were funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The Carol Burnett Show outtakes
Carol, Tim and Vicki 
with guest star Dick Van ****
Tim Conway's elephant story






????????????????????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> The Carol Burnett Show outtakes
> Carol, Tim and Vicki
> with guest star Dick Van ****
> Tim Conway's elephant story
> ...


This is great. Thank you!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This is great. Thank you!


They ALL broke character...

One of the BEST ever !!!

????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> They ALL broke character...
> 
> One of the BEST ever !!!
> 
> ????????????


Towards the end, I could not tell what the mother said. Do you know. It was what caused them all to crack up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I took the laptop into work today and have time for a little break. DB & SIL arrived safely on Tue and we've done lots of visiting along with some touring and shopping. SIL became very interested in ceramics and pottery a few years ago and has made some lovely pieces; we have several very talented potters in the area and SIL has loved seeing their work and sharing technical info. We've had some lovely walks along the beaches and water front and plan to visit the lavender farms and maybe a couple of wineries.

We had a little too much excitement early yesterday morning -- heard a big crash and found a tree came down and landed right on their rental car!! :sm06: :sm13: There's quite a bit of damage, but fortunately the car is insured. Thankfully it was parked beside the garage so no one was in it. The only other damage was to a Mountain Ash tree that was partially sheared off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Grace Grace in my whole life I have never been Grace or even know what Grace means.
> 
> Do they make water proof depends I could use them.
> 
> When looking for me I will be the one in a fluffy swimming suit with a huge tractor tube around my waist. swim cap and goggles. As I enter said Kayak with what grace I have in my little toe You will see it sink in the sand. Then will use paddle to stuff myself into setting in small hole in little kay of yak . After getting stuff into said boat will use paddle to dig into sand to get me into the water. After about two hours I should be in the water about up to my behind. That's when it gets tricky as when I shift my bottom the kay of yak will flip. With all the grace I can muster I will have legs straight up in the air minus slappers. then you will notice my head will be stuck in Kay of Yak. then will use paddle to like a cane and up I go with kay of yak looking like a hat on my head. At that time I will not be seeing to good as Kay of Yak will be blocking my view. I will try and I do mean try to walk to the lower end of the water. There will be screaming and yelling of children and mothers trying to get the heck away with said children . I will make it to land and lay down but one problem kay of yak on my head and tube around my waist. So would ask you to please put camera down and get me the heck out of all that mess.


Yarnie that's a priceless image! :sm02: I'll have to find something just right for you for the next edition of the Righter's Village News.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

LTL hope your parents are ok. Yarnie congrats on your GD's passing her board exams. CB your GS is getting lots of practical experience and will have more confidence next time. Hope you enjoyed your strawberries LL; DH has been buying strawberries and cherries too - soooo yummy. Hope you enjoyed your week with the grands Joey, you might need the weekend to rest up. Thanks for letting me know about the page jump CB - I'll go update my profile. Hope you get out with your kayak Solo (and keep your camera ready, just in case Yarnie shows up! ).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I took the laptop into work today and have time for a little break. DB & SIL arrived safely on Tue and we've done lots of visiting along with some touring and shopping. SIL became very interested in ceramics and pottery a few years ago and has made some lovely pieces; we have several very talented potters in the area and SIL has loved seeing their work and sharing technical info. We've had some lovely walks along the beaches and water front and plan to visit the lavender farms and maybe a couple of wineries.
> 
> We had a little too much excitement early yesterday morning -- heard a big crash and found a tree came down and landed right on their rental car!! :sm06: :sm13: There's quite a bit of damage, but fortunately the car is insured. Thankfully it was parked beside the garage so no one was in it. The only other damage was to a Mountain Ash tree that was partially sheared off.


I am you glad are enjoying your visit. What kind of pottery does SIL like? I have some salt glaze. Does she do any like that?I wish you could post some of her work.

Is the weather pleasant on your walks? Smell some lavender for me.

I can't believe that the tree landed on their car. Terrible. Good thing for insurance. Didn't you lose a tree a few years ago?

I have missed you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Towards the end, I could not tell what the mother said. Do you know. It was what caused them all to crack up.


Carol & Van **** could not hold it together long before Vicki ad libbed...

Mama (Vicki) asked, "Are you sure the little asshole's through?"

????????????????????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Carol & Van **** could not hold it together long before Vicki ad libbed...
> 
> Mama (Vicki) asked, "Are you sure the little asshole's through?"
> 
> ????????????????????????????


Oh! Thanks so much. I could not catch that. They are the best. Thank you for filling me in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I took the laptop into work today and have time for a little break. DB & SIL arrived safely on Tue and we've done lots of visiting along with some touring and shopping. SIL became very interested in ceramics and pottery a few years ago and has made some lovely pieces; we have several very talented potters in the area and SIL has loved seeing their work and sharing technical info. We've had some lovely walks along the beaches and water front and plan to visit the lavender farms and maybe a couple of wineries.
> 
> We had a little too much excitement early yesterday morning -- heard a big crash and found a tree came down and landed right on their rental car!! :sm06: :sm13: There's quite a bit of damage, but fortunately the car is insured. Thankfully it was parked beside the garage so no one was in it. The only other damage was to a Mountain Ash tree that was partially sheared off.


Pottery is something that I'd love to do. How lucky that the tree missed. Was it the winds and also maybe an unhealthly tree?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Thanks so much. I could not catch that. They are the best. Thank you for filling me in.


????????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/drmichaelchitwood/videos/vb.312960508794963/1077826505641689/?type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And they claim they are peaceful. What would they do if they found a picture of Mohammad beheaded?


I know.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/drmichaelchitwood/videos/vb.312960508794963/1077826505641689/?type=2&theater


The Muslim folks peacefully posting comments regarding this Facebook assertion by Michael Chitwood are suggesting that this video doesn't have anything to do with Jesus.

Does it concern anyone that Michael Chitwood could be incorrect ???

❓❓❓


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is my cousins reunion. It is going to be hard to enjoy it because we just found out a friend of ours has died. She was home alone and they are doing an autopsy on her. 

Love y'all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is my cousins reunion. It is going to be hard to enjoy it because we just found out a friend of ours has died. She was home alone and they are doing an autopsy on her.
> 
> Love y'all


Oh, dear. Your poor friend. I am so sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am you glad are enjoying your visit. What kind of pottery does SIL like? I have some salt glaze. Does she do any like that?I wish you could post some of her work.
> 
> Is the weather pleasant on your walks? Smell some lavender for me.
> 
> ...


I like ceramics, but don't know much about it so I had to ask SIL about salt glaze. She would like to use salt glaze but so far hasn't been able to. All the classes are held thru the local guild and the students have to use the materials provided so that all the projects can use the same kilns. She's been taking classes for 3 years and plans to continue; she hopes to be asked to join the guild in the next year or so. I'll take a pic of the dish she gave me last year - it had a most beautiful bright blue glaze. Lately she has been practicing throwing to make bowls and mugs.

It was still windy and cool last night and today looks so grey; but at least the wind has calmed down and the lake is like a mirror now. We've removed quite a few trees over the last few years because trees or branches were coming down but not in the same area that this happened. DH took another small tree out in that spot yesterday just to be safe. Lucky for us our rural municipality hasn't banned tree cutting yet even though some are demanding it. The city did pass a tree cutting by-law earlier this year that requires an inspection and permit before any tree can be removed on your own property which will probably result in some cases of trees causing damage because people want to avoid the cost and bureaucratic paper work. More micro managment and control by government :sm14:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is my cousins reunion. It is going to be hard to enjoy it because we just found out a friend of ours has died. She was home alone and they are doing an autopsy on her.
> 
> Love y'all


I'm so sorry about your friend CB. ❤


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi - I came to check on WendyBee but wanted to say hi to everyone. We've been away at the beach, and of course we've taken forever to get all the laundry done and travel-stuff put away. 

Back soon. Checking on Wendy...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When DD left it was bad timing because my BIL had just died and I was in an emotion weaken state. I had my sister to tend to plus the problems of having a disabled dh.We talk on the phone at least an hour a day so we can visit. She lives in a nice place that we love for her. She is better off up there.
> Your mother may have missed you and you her but you had to get on with your own life.She understood . Don't feel bad about it now. It will do you no good. Just enjoy the memories of the good times you had with her LL.


I felt a little better about moving across the country because my mother had left her family. Now that I'm the mother with children away, I think of that again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I went to user list and WBee's profile, but you can't get to messages with the new format. I went back a few pages and didn't see her. Is she all right? Has anyone heard? The flooding is so bad in West Virginia. I hope she's all right and just busy knitting and cooking and doing all those things she does!

Yarnie congrats on GD passing test and now a nurse!

I'm off again. Washing curtains.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like ceramics, but don't know much about it so I had to ask SIL about salt glaze. She would like to use salt glaze but so far hasn't been able to. All the classes are held thru the local guild and the students have to use the materials provided so that all the projects can use the same kilns. She's been taking classes for 3 years and plans to continue; she hopes to be asked to join the guild in the next year or so. I'll take a pic of the dish she gave me last year - it had a most beautiful bright blue glaze. Lately she has been practicing throwing to make bowls and mugs.
> 
> It was still windy and cool last night and today looks so grey; but at least the wind has calmed down and the lake is like a mirror now. We've removed quite a few trees over the last few years because trees or branches were coming down but not in the same area that this happened. DH took another small tree out in that spot yesterday just to be safe. Lucky for us our rural municipality hasn't banned tree cutting yet even though some are demanding it. The city did pass a tree cutting by-law earlier this year that requires an inspection and permit before any tree can be removed on your own property which will probably result in some cases of trees causing damage because people want to avoid the cost and bureaucratic paper work. More micro managment and control by government :sm14:


I would love to see her work. I bet it is nice. Love the cobalt blue glaze. If she was asked to be in the guild she is good. They only take the best.

That is crazy you have to ask permission to cut on your own land. :sm22:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - I came to check on WendyBee but wanted to say hi to everyone. We've been away at the beach, and of course we've taken forever to get all the laundry done and travel-stuff put away.
> 
> Back soon. Checking on Wendy...


I saw where you had a good time with that sweet family of yours. I am glad you had fun. Not many people can say that with so many people together. Did you rent a house again?

Still no news from WeBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw where you had a good time with that sweet family of yours. I am glad you had fun. Not many people can say that with so many people together. Did you rent a house again?
> 
> Still no news from WeBee.


OH, no. I thought she was on high ground in the mountains. That's scary. Maybe she just lost power or her computer. Praying for her.

We did rent a house. Everyone could go and everyone pitched in. We needed a big house. It was so nice - plenty of room. I'll post pictures eventually! The nice part was they had a pool. The kids loved it - especially the little ones! We had to be very careful with three of them - under 6. We always had an adult responsible for each little one in the pool - not taking their eyes off. Of course Lucy, who's almost 4, thinks she can swim, but someone had to be in the water with her at all times. The kids all get along real well. They don't see each other often, and they've grown up having fun together, so that works. The adults sometimes require a little diplomacy! As for the teenagers, they were really in sync. If one didn't feel like participating, there was always the ever-present PHONE!

I'm so happy for your granddaughter. Nursing is a great profession!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Humor951/photos/a.387978464578187.82731.387973724578661/1128159383893421/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> OH, no. I thought she was on high ground in the mountains. That's scary. Maybe she just lost power or her computer. Praying for her.
> 
> We did rent a house. Everyone could go and everyone pitched in. We needed a big house. It was so nice - plenty of room. I'll post pictures eventually! The nice part was they had a pool. The kids loved it - especially the little ones! We had to be very careful with three of them - under 6. We always had an adult responsible for each little one in the pool - not taking their eyes off. Of course Lucy, who's almost 4, thinks she can swim, but someone had to be in the water with her at all times. The kids all get along real well. They don't see each other often, and they've grown up having fun together, so that works. The adults sometimes require a little diplomacy! As for the teenagers, they were really in sync. If one didn't feel like participating, there was always the ever-present PHONE!
> 
> I'm so happy for your granddaughter. Nursing is a great profession!


Sounds like a wonderful family vacation Bonnie; so glad everyone could get together this year!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Humor951/photos/a.387978464578187.82731.387973724578661/1128159383893421/?type=3&theater


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My grands went home yesterday. The oldest was $50 richer. That was his pay for helping me last week. He was very willing to help with anything I asked, if he was able to do it. VBC was good, He was tired by the end of the week, so he must of had fun.
> 
> We have summer back today. In the 80's, it rained a little tonight so it is humid. It may cool down on Monday, so I can finish the work my GS startd helping me with. He carried the boxes up the steps, now I need to sort, reduce, and put away.


Sounds like a good week Joey. And now you have your work cut out for you, all that sorting takes a lot of time


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

KroSha said:


> The Carol Burnett Show outtakes
> Carol, Tim and Vicki
> with guest star Dick Van ****
> Tim Conway's elephant story
> ...


I just loved that show. I would watch just to see who would crack up first. It didn't take Tim Conway long to get Harvey Kormen laughing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is my cousins reunion. It is going to be hard to enjoy it because we just found out a friend of ours has died. She was home alone and they are doing an autopsy on her.
> 
> Love y'all


Oh CB, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> OH, no. I thought she was on high ground in the mountains. That's scary. Maybe she just lost power or her computer. Praying for her.
> 
> We did rent a house. Everyone could go and everyone pitched in. We needed a big house. It was so nice - plenty of room. I'll post pictures eventually! The nice part was they had a pool. The kids loved it - especially the little ones! We had to be very careful with three of them - under 6. We always had an adult responsible for each little one in the pool - not taking their eyes off. Of course Lucy, who's almost 4, thinks she can swim, but someone had to be in the water with her at all times. The kids all get along real well. They don't see each other often, and they've grown up having fun together, so that works. The adults sometimes require a little diplomacy! As for the teenagers, they were really in sync. If one didn't feel like participating, there was always the ever-present PHONE!
> 
> I'm so happy for your granddaughter. Nursing is a great profession!


Bonnie, sounds like another great family vacation. My family was like that, not seeing each other often. We had a number of kids the same age so we all had someone to play with. We were never bored, but our parents sure were exhausted. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

running around to much going on will try again to get on later or tomorrow.

so so sorry CB. It is not fun to see a person who you know pass on.

Bonnie glad to see you only read a few post. Wonder if LTL had trouble with the weather in Virginia?

Hot here too Joey hope we can get together sometime in next 2 weeks.

All for now catch you all later.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

What a week. Did a lot of grandkid sitting. Those little darlings even got me to go tubing behind the pontoon. Took the day off, and got my nails and toes done, which was nice and relaxing. Have to plan for the 4th of July weekend. 

Yarnie, I did not have any weather problems. Left Cleveland before that huge storm hit, which I would have been in all day if I left on Thursday. And after seeing the news, boy was I happy. I guess I also missed the hail storm the week before while I was on my 36 hour vacation. My son said it was violent, but we had no hail. 

Finished a shawl from my friend's sheep yarn. Found a boo boo, but fixable after it dries. Still working on my Tunisian blanket, still do not enjoy it, but I will march on.

Brat pup needs to go out..............ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, sounds like another great family vacation. My family was like that, not seeing each other often. We had a number of kids the same age so we all had someone to play with. We were never bored, but our parents sure were exhausted. :sm02: :sm02:


Yes! It's so much fun. The grandparents (DH and I ) WERE exhausted. A week later, we've almost caught up! :sm09:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a week. Did a lot of grandkid sitting. Those little darlings even got me to go tubing behind the pontoon. Took the day off, and got my nails and toes done, which was nice and relaxing. Have to plan for the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> ...


It's always great to hear from you, LTL! Glad you avoided bad weather. I admiring you going tubing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a week. Did a lot of grandkid sitting. Those little darlings even got me to go tubing behind the pontoon. Took the day off, and got my nails and toes done, which was nice and relaxing. Have to plan for the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> ...


I love that you went tubing and had your nails done. What a great time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love that you went tubing and had your nails done. What a great time!


Next time she goes tubing I think she needs to invite her friends. We can practice doing each other's nails. I am ready for a time out . lol

I mean time away. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Next time she goes tubing I think she needs to invite her friends. We can practice doing each other's nails. I am ready for a time out . lol
> 
> I mean time away. :sm09:


Sounds really good to me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:



> Moon Rise in Door County Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just beautiful!


Beautiful!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Moon Rise in Door County Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mazie Ford is 110 today June 28th.
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5915&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-MZF-2A3IZ7-1o-1z4T-1c-2A26fT-1bACuV


Wow! She doesn't look that old. Good for her. Happy Birthday.
My GD is 19 today. :}


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mazie Ford is 110 today June 28th.
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5915&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-MZF-2A3IZ7-1o-1z4T-1c-2A26fT-1bACuV


She is incredible. I love her hair, clothing (scarf as accent) and she has her nails done. Of course, her giving is incredible. What a woman! What a great person!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! She doesn't look that old. Good for her. Happy Birthday.
> My GD is 19 today. :}


Happy Birthday to your GD! What's her name?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday to your GD! What's her name?


Meredith.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny story about my GS. He is 16. Before they went on vacation to Florida his job was to do the dishes. He must have ran out of room in dish washer. DD was heating up the oven and started smelling something cooking. Inside was the left over dishes . He had put them in the oven. DD was so mad at him.I
have to laugh because my kids put me thru it. Funny when it comes back to bite them. GS got a job today at the steak house in their town. I hope he learned a lesson last week. :O


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Mazie Ford is 110 today June 28th.
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5915&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-MZF-2A3IZ7-1o-1z4T-1c-2A26fT-1bACuV


Mazie looks great and is still crocheting !!!

????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Meredith.


Yes. Now I remember. Beautiful name.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story about my GS. He is 16. Before they went on vacation to Florida his job was to do the dishes. He must have ran out of room in dish washer. DD was heating up the oven and started smelling something cooking. Inside was the left over dishes . He had put them in the oven. DD was so mad at him.I
> have to laugh because my kids put me thru it. Funny when it comes back to bite them. GS got a job today at the steak house in their town. I hope he learned a lesson last week. :O


 :sm02: :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Moon Rise in Door County Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Mazie Ford is 110 today June 28th.
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5915&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-MZF-2A3IZ7-1o-1z4T-1c-2A26fT-1bACuV


Such an inspiring lady! Hard to believe that she's over 100.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! She doesn't look that old. Good for her. Happy Birthday.
> My GD is 19 today. :}


Happy birthday to your GD! She and Maizie share the same birthdate with my DB#2.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story about my GS. He is 16. Before they went on vacation to Florida his job was to do the dishes. He must have ran out of room in dish washer. DD was heating up the oven and started smelling something cooking. Inside was the left over dishes . He had put them in the oven. DD was so mad at him.I
> have to laugh because my kids put me thru it. Funny when it comes back to bite them. GS got a job today at the steak house in their town. I hope he learned a lesson last week. :O


 :sm16: I don't think he will do that again! Good for him to get a summer job, a great experience in responsibility :sm24: Hope he isn't the dishwasher.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Except for the fallen tree, we had a wonderful visit with DB & SIL. They left for the airport this morning and should be back at home by now. Sunday we went to a couple of lavender farms and took the scenic routes through our beautiful valley. Yesterday my cousin came up from Victoria to join us for dinner and lots of talking. DH & DB also got a few chess games in during the week, which made them happy since neither SIL or I like to play.

Both lavender farms were very interesting, but we learned more about growing, harvesting and using the lavender from the smaller owner operated farm that's only about 10 minutes from home. I bought some local wildflower honey infused with lavender and put it on the salmon we had for dinner on Sun night (it was so delicious), soap, and sachets - and the owner gave me a bundle of dried lavender. The larger farm had staff in the store but not outside so I don't know the names of all the plants or how they operate. I bought some blackberry/lavender jam and a bottle of rhubarb/lavender/pinot grigio wine (DH loved it) and a bottle of lavender/pinot grigio (haven't tried it yet).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Except for the fallen tree, we had a wonderful visit with DB & SIL. They left for the airport this morning and should be back at home by now. Sunday we went to a couple of lavender farms and took the scenic routes through our beautiful valley. Yesterday my cousin came up from Victoria to join us for dinner and lots of talking. DH & DB also got a few chess games in during the week, which made them happy since neither SIL or I like to play.
> 
> Both lavender farms were very interesting, but we learned more about growing, harvesting and using the lavender from the smaller owner operated farm that's only about 10 minutes from home. I bought some local wildflower honey infused with lavender and put it on the salmon we had for dinner on Sun night (it was so delicious), soap, and sachets - and the owner gave me a bundle of dried lavender. The larger farm had staff in the store but not outside so I don't know the names of all the plants or how they operate. I bought some blackberry/lavender jam and a bottle of rhubarb/lavender/pinot grigio wine (DH loved it) and a bottle of lavender/pinot grigio (haven't tried it yet).


Nice visit I see. Was it the cousin that you cook pork for? Dh plays chess but not me.

Ahhh I can smell it from here. I can't imagine. Two of my lavender plants died . I only have one left. I am glad you got to visit the lavender farm.
Your fish and the jam sounds delish. Let is know how the wine tastes.

I think the flower is lupine.
http://www.bhg.com/gardening/plant-dictionary/perennial/lupine/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Could the last flower be a foxglove?


The leaves on this foxglove are narrow and more pointed than the plant on the photo. I was disappointed that there was no one in the gardens to answer questions on a fairly steady Sunday afternoon. There was also another plant that was as tall as a small tree that had pretty spikes - similar to lilac, but not like lilacs that I've seen before


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh I can't keep up . I so far behind I think I am ahead. 

Not my head silly ahead.

Oh I give up 

your all a head of me any way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We must take the time 

to appreciate the little moments

in life that bring a smile to

our face. We must soak

in the joy that show up in

unexpected moments.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The leaves on this foxglove are narrow and more pointed than the plant on the photo. I was disappointed that there was no one in the gardens to answer questions on a fairly steady Sunday afternoon. There was also another plant that was as tall as a small tree that had pretty spikes - similar to lilac, but not like lilacs that I've seen before


Oh such envy I have right now lavender and grapes smell and drink and flowers oh my oh my .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Moon Rise in Door County Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just loved that show. I would watch just to see who would crack up first. It didn't take Tim Conway long to get Harvey Kormen laughing.


I agree. I so loved to see Conway get Kormen to laugh. Fits and giggles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK it sounds like you all had a lovely visit with each other . I am happy to hear that, it is nice to spend good times with family and friends. Makes life sweet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy birthday to your GD! She and Maizie share the same birthdate with my DB#2.


Is that the brother that you lost?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> What a great and rare film - - to capture the Harvest Moon in a Giant size on the horizon !!!
> 
> The Harvest Moon (red color) is a result of an effect called Rayleigh scattering:
> 
> ...


Thanks nice to learn something new.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mazie Ford is 110 today June 28th.
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5915&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-MZF-2A3IZ7-1o-1z4T-1c-2A26fT-1bACuV


My gosh I wish I look that good right now. Wow she is something that lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! She doesn't look that old. Good for her. Happy Birthday.
> My GD is 19 today. :}


Happy BD to her oh I wish I was 19 again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Mazie looks great and is still crocheting !!!
> 
> ????????????


Hey I look great and I have not crocheted for ??? many years.

O.K. maybe not that great but I can knit and crochet so years do not matter. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The leaves on this foxglove are narrow and more pointed than the plant on the photo. I was disappointed that there was no one in the gardens to answer questions on a fairly steady Sunday afternoon. There was also another plant that was as tall as a small tree that had pretty spikes - similar to lilac, but not like lilacs that I've seen before


The small tree looks like a butterfly bush. I have a pink one my purple one died. It hasn't bloomed yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy BD to her oh I wish I was 19 again.


Instead of a birthday party she chose to work at vacation Bible school. So proud of her.
I don't know if I want to go back thru what I have been thru. It would be nice to be young tho and feel good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't catch up but I oh my I did try.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Also a Delphinium has a long spike for a bloom, The problem is the leaves do not look like a delphinium or lupine, I did not find the leaves of a fox glove to compare. I am curious since I saw one of those flowers in a friends garden, only she is not home so I could ask.


I used to have delphiniums back in Alberta; I loved them. But their leaves were a lot smaller than this plant and the flowers were smaller.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I can't keep up . I so far behind I think I am ahead.
> 
> Not my head silly ahead.
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie -- you're always ahead above the crowds!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We must take the time
> 
> to appreciate the little moments
> 
> ...


❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that the brother that you lost?


No that was DB#1 -- it will be 6 years on June 30 since he died. In some ways the years have gone by so quickly .... We shared a lot of stories about him yesterday. My cousin and DB#1 were very good friends as well as cousins, their birthdays were 6 weeks apart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Instead of a birthday party she chose to work at vacation Bible school. So proud of her.
> I don't know if I want to go back thru what I have been thru. It would be nice to be young tho and feel good.


Oh CB that is so nice of your GD she must take after her GM and share kindness.

Oh I would love to be 19 just don't want to add to the years just stay 19. Oh well I do have my 2nd childhood to go through. May start it tomorrow, wonder if I can still skip rope, hop scotch , red rover, oh the joy of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Instead of a birthday party she chose to work at vacation Bible school. So proud of her.
> I don't know if I want to go back thru what I have been thru. It would be nice to be young tho and feel good.


She has a very generous spirit; I hope she enjoys the Bible school. Is she working with younger children?

I wouldn't want to be going through my teens now


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No that was DB#1 -- it will be 6 years on June 30 since he died. In some ways the years have gone by so quickly .... We shared a lot of stories about him yesterday. My cousin and DB#1 were very good friends as well as cousins, their birthdays were 6 weeks apart.


I know it still hurts . It is good to talk about the ones we lose to death. It keeps them alive in our hearts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She has a very generous spirit; I hope she enjoys the Bible school. Is she working with younger children?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be going through my teens now


She has been working with the children since she was in the 7th grade. She was in the choir but had to quit because of college study. She now works with the kids too old for the nursery and too young for the Sunday school classes. Bible school is up to to the 7th grade. They gave her a pie and sang happy Birthday to her at church tonight. She is on cloud 9.

The years I wouldn't want to go thru again would be the menopause years. Worse time of my life. Still gives me the shudders .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - in case you decide to add a "chicken trainer" chapter to your book




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1092009677527341


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed have to be up early tomorrow.

CB is right we remember them in our hearts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has been working with the children since she was in the 7th grade. She was in the choir but had to quit because of college study. She now works with the kids too old for the nursery and too young for the Sunday school classes. Bible school is up to to the 7th grade. They gave her a pie and sang happy Birthday to her at church tonight. She is on cloud 9.
> 
> The years I wouldn't want to go thru again would be the menopause years. Worse time of my life. Still gives me the shudders .


I know I'm very lucky when I can say that I barely noticed menopause.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - in case you decide to add a "chicken trainer" chapter to your book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it was a good day Joey. We really solve a lot of problems in the world. Am so tired but it is a good tired.

Thank you for the fresh peas. Will be blanching and freezing them tomorrow. This winter It will be so nice to have them

Not to worry about what they do. They will have time enough to worry about freedom when it is not free any more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was a good day Joey. We really solve a lot of problems in the world. Am so tired but it is a good tired.
> 
> Thank you for the fresh peas. Will be blanching and freezing them tomorrow. This winter It will be so nice to have them
> 
> Not to worry about what they do. They will have time enough to worry about freedom when it is not free any more.


So where did y'all go and what did you eat? More details please. What did you buy like I don't know? :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So where did y'all go and what did you eat. More details please. What did you buy like I don't know? :sm11:


Oh we just eat at this place that was near the cabin and near where Joey lives. We just talk and talk laugh and like I said solve all the problems in the world. It was so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we just eat at this place that was near the cabin and near where Joey lives. We just talk and talk laugh and like I said solve all the problems in the world. It was so much fun.


Well I just want you to know I am jealous! Not really just glad you both had a good time. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey am so glad that the bag of yarn I gave you will go to another country to help those who can use it for good and help others.

Wonder how many can say that they have done good in the world today. 

O.k. I just can hear the rest of you. Oh my gosh she had another bag full of yarn. Yes I did it was a nice hefty extra strong 30 gallon bag.

No I am not going to buy any more yarn. Well at least not this week. Plus I love the thought that it will be used for the greater good of those who need it plus I get to have the fun of buying the yarn. May have to start collecting again .  

So as I look at it more yarn more love to send those who can use it . Joey is the most kind giving hearted person I have ever met. To bad others can not say the same but can only go on one track mind to find the bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I just want you to know I am jealous! Not really just glad you both had a good time. ♥


I know your not and really do wish we could all spend time together. Just knowing you and the others sure we would have a gab fest . Plus you would be a hoot with some new tales that would come out of that group gathering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey am so glad that the bag of yarn I gave you will go to another country to help those who can use it for good and help others.
> 
> Wonder how many can say that they have done good in the world today.
> 
> ...


Yes she is a cheerful giver. 
:sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is a cheerful giver.
> :sm24:


To bad others can not understand that .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know your not and really do wish we could all spend time together. Just knowing you and the others sure we would have a gab fest . Plus you would be a hoot with some new tales that would come out of that group gathering.


I am not jealous but I would have loved to have been there with you. My other Denims too. We could have shaken the world a little bit with our laughter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got the notice bridge banging will start on the 11 of July. So much to look forward to. Told hubby won't it be fun to raise the blinds in the morning to see what new big machine is in the yard and see all those people running around like mad. 

My gosh I am tired if I think about people running around in my side yard when I am getting up from a sound sleep to hear the racket that will be going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB what did you do today? How is the pool now has that gotten better?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today has been a good day! The sun is shining, the temperature is in the low 70's. Yarnie and I had lunch together. Our time together was way to short, but that's life. I come back to read KP and I find the "Coven" (thanks DF for the name) has been busy talking about me. I don't know why I am such a threat. I am very concerned what is happening to the future of our Country. Once our Liberty is gone, we will never get it back. If all they can do is talk about me, instead of how the Government is taking our freedoms away one step at a time, what they say is of no value.
> 
> I will apologize in advance if they come on Denim and cause trouble.


Sounds like a wonderful day! I'm so glad you and Yarnie were able to get together again.

It's a broken record on those threads Joey -- some people just need a target to make themselves feel superior instead of talking about whatever the issue is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was a good day Joey. We really solve a lot of problems in the world. Am so tired but it is a good tired.
> 
> Thank you for the fresh peas. Will be blanching and freezing them tomorrow. This winter It will be so nice to have them
> 
> Not to worry about what they do. They will have time enough to worry about freedom when it is not free any more.


Lucky you to get fresh peas! :sm24: I love them so much that I don't think I ever had enough left to freeze them :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB what did you do today? How is the pool now has that gotten better?


I got up early and did a few things. I am working on a crochet purse and ran out of yarn. We are going to Little Rock tomorrow so I will get more yarn. I may start on my top tonight so I will have something to work on.

The pool is clearing up . It has been a nightmare this summer. Never have we been this late to open it up. I am about ready to take a shovel and fill the thing up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey am so glad that the bag of yarn I gave you will go to another country to help those who can use it for good and help others.
> 
> Wonder how many can say that they have done good in the world today.
> 
> ...


You and Joey make a great team :sm24: Between the 2 of you there will be lots more warm heads and bodies next winter!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day! I'm so glad you and Yarnie were able to get together again.
> 
> It's a broken record on those threads Joey -- some people just need a target to make themselves feel superior instead of talking about whatever the issue is.


Now that is the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you to get fresh peas! :sm24: I love them so much that I don't think I ever had enough left to freeze them :sm12:


Oh we will eat some too. They are so good when they are just pick and up north they grow the best. I have never found any down here as good.

How was your day today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got up early and did a few things. I am working on a crochet purse and ran out of yarn. We are going to Little Rock tomorrow so I will get more yarn. I may start on my top tonight so I will have something to work on.
> 
> The pool is clearing up . It has been a nightmare this summer. Never have we been this late to open it up. I am about ready to take a shovel and fill the thing up.


Oh you poor thing having to buy more yarn . I feel so sorry for you.

Purse sounds interesting when and how and what color?

What kind of top? Will you need more yarn for it.

Its a yarn stopping moment.

Well at least the pool is ready for fun.

Back away and put the shovel down it will only led to morrrrrrre problems. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and Joey make a great team :sm24: Between the 2 of you there will be lots more warm heads and bodies next winter!


It is Joey who does the wonderful thing, I just buy yarn that I should not have and some how Joey gets the bag full.

You should have seen the love of my life when he saw that bag. No comment just stared at it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not jealous but I would have loved to have been there with you. My other Denims too. We could have shaken the world a little bit with our laughter.


 :sm24: :sm24: We might have been kicked out of the restaurant :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got the notice bridge banging will start on the 11 of July. So much to look forward to. Told hubby won't it be fun to raise the blinds in the morning to see what new big machine is in the yard and see all those people running around like mad.
> 
> My gosh I am tired if I think about people running around in my side yard when I am getting up from a sound sleep to hear the racket that will be going on.


That might be a good day to go back to the cabin Yarnie. Don't envy you the noise and dust.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got up early and did a few things. I am working on a crochet purse and ran out of yarn. We are going to Little Rock tomorrow so I will get more yarn. I may start on my top tonight so I will have something to work on.
> 
> The pool is clearing up . It has been a nightmare this summer. Never have we been this late to open it up. I am about ready to take a shovel and fill the thing up.


Hope you post a pic of your purse when you're done. That was such a pretty colour and pattern for your top - you'll have fun with that project. Maybe you will have an extra long summer and get to use the pool into the fall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That might be a good day to go back to the cabin Yarnie. Don't envy you the noise and dust.


Cabin is a hunting shack as I like to call it. Just a man cave, and no running water and out door ????? bathroom is not my idea of fun place to go.

Now a road trip and hotel now that is a good thing. Should use RV and do a road trip. But many appointments coming up so will have to make short trips.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have such a sinus headache and so want to take something other then Tylenol . It does nothing but make me want to take something else. Even Doctors say that, yet tell me can not have any thing at this time but good old does not work Tylenol.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have such a sinus headache and so want to take something other then Tylenol . It does nothing but make me want to take something else. Even Doctors say that, yet tell me can not have any thing at this time but good old does not work Tylenol.


I had a sinus headache and had to take an allergy pill. Can you take that? Vinegar boiling on the stove helps, mint tea or peppermint oil .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we will eat some too. They are so good when they are just pick and up north they grow the best. I have never found any down here as good.
> 
> How was your day today?


I had a great day but after 3 days off it felt like Monday today. A couple of the ladies from one of the Gulf Islands made it into the knitting group today so it was an extra big group with lots of talk and laughter to go with the knitting and crochet.

It is Canada Day on Friday so I'll be closed and then open again on Sat. And all of you will have your Independence Day coming up this weekend too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We didn't pick the peas. We bought them in 5 pound bags fresh from a farm. The little store, restaurant, gas station, sports store. had them in their produce dept. I like them raw. I have had quite a few already (raw).
> 
> I am so glad Mr Yarnie had to cut the trees that were blown over in one of our recent storms.


Were they English peas? Down south it is the black eye pea time. Or purple hull. I love fresh Sugar snap I eat them raw.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a great day but after 3 days off it felt like Monday today. A couple of the ladies from one of the Gulf Islands made it into the knitting group today so it was an extra big group with lots of talk and laughter to go with the knitting and crochet.
> 
> It is Canada Day on Friday so I'll be closed and then open again on Sat. And all of you will have your Independence Day coming up this weekend too.


That sounds like fun with the large group. What is everyone working on? You are going to get lazy with all of your time off. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is Joey who does the wonderful thing, I just buy yarn that I should not have and some how Joey gets the bag full.
> 
> You should have seen the love of my life when he saw that bag. No comment just stared at it.


 :sm02: Maybe he was wondering where you had it stashed away. DH was looking for something in the hall closet last week and pulled out a couple bags of yarn and a partially started baby blanket -- I got the rolling eyes. I'm glad he looked, I had forgotten about the baby blanket and DB#3 and SIL are going to be great aunt and uncle in the new year so now I can finish it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cabin is a hunting shack as I like to call it. Just a man cave, and no running water and out door ????? bathroom is not my idea of fun place to go.
> 
> Now a road trip and hotel now that is a good thing. Should use RV and do a road trip. But many appointments coming up so will have to make short trips.


Short day trips while the crew is working and back home for the evening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have such a sinus headache and so want to take something other then Tylenol . It does nothing but make me want to take something else. Even Doctors say that, yet tell me can not have any thing at this time but good old does not work Tylenol.


Does the doc say that ginger tea would be ok?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We didn't pick the peas. We bought them in 5 pound bags fresh from a farm. The little store, restaurant, gas station, sports store. had them in their produce dept. I like them raw. I have had quite a few already (raw).
> 
> I am so glad Mr Yarnie had to cut the trees that were blown over in one of our recent storms.


Raw is my favourite too! And when they're really fresh, I peel the inner layer off and eat the shells too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a sinus headache and had to take an allergy pill. Can you take that? Vinegar boiling on the stove helps, mint tea or peppermint oil .


Am on allergy pills will have to try the tea. May just boil a large pan of water and put town over it and my head . that should do the trick. Just lazy want to take something stronger to get rid of pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does the doc say that ginger tea would be ok?


tea I can have coffee no. I will do something never thought about tea before when I get these things.

I miss my coffee tonight would have been a good night for ice coffee. woe is me the world can fall apart and all I can do is complain about headache and coffee.

Joey am glad the trees blew down too. Made for a good excuse to come see you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: Maybe he was wondering where you had it stashed away. DH was looking for something in the hall closet last week and pulled out a couple bags of yarn and a partially started baby blanket -- I got the rolling eyes. I'm glad he looked, I had forgotten about the baby blanket and DB#3 and SIL are going to be great aunt and uncle in the new year so now I can finish it.


Oh I love that I am not the only stash hider. Well some good came of it now you can get baby blanket finish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a great day but after 3 days off it felt like Monday today. A couple of the ladies from one of the Gulf Islands made it into the knitting group today so it was an extra big group with lots of talk and laughter to go with the knitting and crochet.
> 
> It is Canada Day on Friday so I'll be closed and then open again on Sat. And all of you will have your Independence Day coming up this weekend too.


What is Canada Day? Never heard of it before?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like fun with the large group. What is everyone working on? You are going to get lazy with all of your time off. :sm11:


Sat might feel like Monday again. I sent 15 pair of hand warmers and some yarn back with DB and SIL to give to Mom; I'll make more hand warmers to take with me on my next trip to Edmonton but for now I'm working on a lace weight mohair scarf. There are a few knit/crochet blankets, a shawl, scarf, socks, baby sweater, and dog coat being worked on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sat might feel like Monday again. I sent 15 pair of hand warmers and some yarn back with DB and SIL to give to Mom; I'll make more hand warmers to take with me on my next trip to Edmonton but for now I'm working on a lace weight mohair scarf. There are a few knit/crochet blankets, a shawl, scarf, socks, baby sweater, and dog coat being worked on.


gee I am so sorry that you are living the life of leisure . :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off going to do something with this blame headache. God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> tea I can have coffee no. I will do something never thought about tea before when I get these things.
> 
> I miss my coffee tonight would have been a good night for ice coffee. woe is me the world can fall apart and all I can do is complain about headache and coffee.
> 
> Joey am glad the trees blew down too. Made for a good excuse to come see you.


Sometimes fallen trees are a good thing :sm24:

We've had a woman chain herself to a large old maple tree at the community centre since early Tue morning. An arborist says the tree is unhealthy and the municipality is worried about liability but the protesters don't agree. It's a shame to have these big old trees come down, but a young fellow in Toronto was killed by a broken branch recently and DB's car had quite a bit of damage from a small tree.

Giving up coffee would be very hard for me. On hot days, I put 1/2 cup of black coffee in the freezer before I go to work and then top it up with cold coffee when I get home -- very refreshing and no calories!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What is Canada Day? Never heard of it before?


Canada Day is Canada's birthday. July 1, 1867 is when Canada became a country so we are a young 149 years old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off going to do something with this blame headache. God Bless


Feel better soon Yarnie! Hope you sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sat might feel like Monday again. I sent 15 pair of hand warmers and some yarn back with DB and SIL to give to Mom; I'll make more hand warmers to take with me on my next trip to Edmonton but for now I'm working on a lace weight mohair scarf. There are a few knit/crochet blankets, a shawl, scarf, socks, baby sweater, and dog coat being worked on.


Did your family give your mother all the things you knitted ? I know she will be happy to receive all that yarn. You are so busy. I think I am doing great with 2 purses the last few weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Canada Day is Canada's birthday. July 1, 1867 is when Canada became a country so we are a young 149 years old.


Happy Canada Day WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes fallen trees are a good thing :sm24:
> 
> We've had a woman chain herself to a large old maple tree at the community centre since early Tue morning. An arborist says the tree is unhealthy and the municipality is worried about liability but the protesters don't agree. It's a shame to have these big old trees come down, but a young fellow in Toronto was killed by a broken branch recently and DB's car had quite a bit of damage from a small tree.
> 
> Giving up coffee would be very hard for me. On hot days, I put 1/2 cup of black coffee in the freezer before I go to work and then top it up with cold coffee when I get home -- very refreshing and no calories!


I understand not wanting an old tree to come down but if it is unhealthy it should come down. Did the woman make the news on tv?

I have never had cold coffee just cooled off coffee. I have to load my coffee up with calories. :sm16:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today has been a good day! The sun is shining, the temperature is in the low 70's. Yarnie and I had lunch together. Our time together was way to short, but that's life. I come back to read KP and I find the "Coven" (thanks DF for the name) has been busy talking about me. I don't know why I am such a threat. I am very concerned what is happening to the future of our Country. Once our Liberty is gone, we will never get it back. If all they can do is talk about me, instead of how the Government is taking our freedoms away one step at a time, what they say is of no value.
> 
> I will apologize in advance if they come on Denim and cause trouble.


Hey, diddle, diddle, 
The cat and the fiddle, 
The cow jumped over the moon; 
The little dog laughed 
To see such sport, 
And the dish ran away with the spoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did your family give your mother all the things you knitted ? I know she will be happy to receive all that yarn. You are so busy. I think I am doing great with 2 purses the last few weeks.


DB had to go back to work today so I don't think they will see our parents until the weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Canada Day WCK!


Thanks CB. Do you have special plans for the 4th of July?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand not wanting an old tree to come down but if it is unhealthy it should come down. Did the woman make the news on tv?
> 
> I have never had cold coffee just cooled off coffee. I have to load my coffee up with calories. :sm16:


Yes she made the news on a couple of tv stations. She left the tree when local govt agreed to have a community meeting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today has been a good day! The sun is shining, the temperature is in the low 70's. Yarnie and I had lunch together. Our time together was way to short, but that's life. I come back to read KP and I find the "Coven" (thanks DF for the name) has been busy talking about me. I don't know why I am such a threat. I am very concerned what is happening to the future of our Country. Once our Liberty is gone, we will never get it back. If all they can do is talk about me, instead of how the Government is taking our freedoms away one step at a time, what they say is of no value.
> 
> I will apologize in advance if they come on Denim and cause trouble.


They hit on all of us. I agree with you on everything. It's so nice that you and Yarnie had lunch together. Wish I was there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we just eat at this place that was near the cabin and near where Joey lives. We just talk and talk laugh and like I said solve all the problems in the world. It was so much fun.


It sounds great. Again, wish I and more of us could be there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. 
Where did the week go? And here the 4th is coming up and another houseful................NO I AM NOT GOING ON THE TUBE AGAIN!!!!!!! I am way too old. But on a weekend like this I am the designated ice buyer and boat driver. It is going to be a scorcher, so we will be going through tons of ice, thank goodness that I wake up early before all the other crazies. 

Gotta go.................AC checkup guy here


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> Where did the week go? And here the 4th is coming up and another houseful................NO I AM NOT GOING ON THE TUBE AGAIN!!!!!!! I am way too old. But on a weekend like this I am the designated ice buyer and boat driver. It is going to be a scorcher, so we will be going through tons of ice, thank goodness that I wake up early before all the other crazies.
> 
> Gotta go.................AC checkup guy here


Have a great weekend LTL. Sounds like fun on the boat!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> Where did the week go? And here the 4th is coming up and another houseful................NO I AM NOT GOING ON THE TUBE AGAIN!!!!!!! I am way too old. But on a weekend like this I am the designated ice buyer and boat driver. It is going to be a scorcher, so we will be going through tons of ice, thank goodness that I wake up early before all the other crazies.
> 
> Gotta go.................AC checkup guy here


Sounds like lots of fun -- have a great time and I hope it isn't too hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Have a great weekend LTL. Sounds like fun on the boat!


I hope you have a great holiday weekend too LL!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope your Canada went well.

LTL no time to be old you have a tubing to be done. Like I would do that. busy week end for you hope all goes well


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

have you started your vacation yet? If so hope you are having a wonderful fun happy time. If not still hope your having a wonderful fun time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Come on Tale e voo

My Frans is getting better. I am so good at it don't ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy did I get the work done today all is clean and now I am done in. Or is it in done? When all else fails just put feet up and dream your in another place.

Did you know that some people when God ask them if they wanted brains they thought he said rain and they said no. Explains a lot doesn't it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Come on Tale e voo
> 
> My Frans is getting better. I am so good at it don't ya know.


You must be feeling better. How did you get rid of the headache?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must be feeling better. How did you get rid of the headache?


your not going to believe this I went to bed and slept. Got up this morning and it was gone.

Now I am sure you won't believe this guess what it's back. But not the head ache part. My noses is so stuff up when I blow it, it sounds like a fog horn. :sm12:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope your Canada went well.
> 
> LTL no time to be old you have a tubing to be done. Like I would do that. busy week end for you hope all goes well


Canada's birthday party is yet to come -- tomorrow on July 1st. DH and I are going to avoid the crowds and celebrate at home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> your not going to believe this I went to bed and slept. Got up this morning and it was gone.
> 
> Now I am sure you won't believe this guess what it's back. But not the head ache part. My noses is so stuff up when I blow it, it sounds like a fog horn. :sm12:


I was thinking maybe you were dehydrated. Sometimes that makes a headache. But if you are blowing a horn maybe not. :sm09: Sorry didn't mean to laugh. DH does the same thing or sometimes whistles thru his nose. :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Canada's birthday party is yet to come -- tomorrow on July 1st. DH and I are going to avoid the crowds and celebrate at home.


good idea!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was thinking maybe you were dehydrated. Sometimes that makes a headache. But if you are blowing a horn maybe not. :sm09: Sorry didn't mean to laugh. DH does the same thing or sometimes whistles thru his nose. :sm11:


Well when he whistles what song comes out.

I do an alto fog horn myself.

Yes you did you meant every giggle . I can see you,you know. I have eyes in back of my head ya want to see them?

Hey I laugh about the fog horn to and sneezing fit is like blowing my face off. I wish it did not sound like I was blowing out every birthday candle in town. Know what I hate when you have to sneeze and it stops in the middle and just sit there and you keep wanting to sneeze and can't then all of a sudden out it comes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have a great weekend LTL. Sounds like fun on the boat!


Do you have plans LL for the weekend?

I have been meaning to ask you about your neighbors that their house burned. Have they started to rebuild?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Boy did I get the work done today all is clean and now I am done in. Or is it in done? When all else fails just put feet up and dream your in another place.
> 
> Did you know that some people when God ask them if they wanted brains they thought he said rain and they said no. Explains a lot doesn't it.


Well sit back and put your feet up! I know what you mean about the brains - Aunty Acid said it well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I opened the bag of yarn, yarnie gave me. I will be making hats. Many skeins are just what I like working with. But I have two hats to finish befor I start more.
> I have had a very lazy day. No husband, no kids, grandkids or neighbors stopping by.
> I will go to Stevens Point tomorrow. Herrschners will have their sale after the sale this weekend. I would have been more fun, if it would have started on Wednesday. We can get in trouble in a yarn store. I sure do not need yarn, but it is hard to resist a sale.


Are you going to add a room on for all that yarn? :sm09:

I got more today myself. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well when he whistles what song comes out.
> 
> I do an alto fog horn myself.
> 
> ...


Well now aren't you special? Can you cough so hard you bust the blood vessels in your eyes? I can. Sometimes when I sneeze. I can take the roof off the house and I have an upstairs. 
:sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Canada's birthday party is yet to come -- tomorrow on July 1st. DH and I are going to avoid the crowds and celebrate at home.


Oh sorry a day early, but hope you enjoy your day.

Here we do the same watch the fireworks from home as we can see them . Plus we have enough fireworks here in this house . :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sorry a day early, but hope you enjoy your day.
> 
> Here we do the same watch the fireworks from home as we can see them . Plus we have enough fireworks here in this house . :sm02:


You just reminded me we have fireworks at church Sunday night. We can kinda see them from our house . It is a big deal with games and fun and fireworks. Everyone in town come out to see it. You have to fight the mosquitoes off tho. They grill the best hot dogs and watermelon. Y'all want to come celebrate with me?
Dh birthday the next day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You just reminded me we have fireworks at church Sunday night. We can kinda see them from our house . It is a big deal with games and fun and fireworks. Everyone in town come out to see it. You have to fight the mosquitoes off tho. They grill the best hot dogs and watermelon. Y'all want to come celebrate with me?
> Dh birthday the next day.


I didn't know you could grill watermelon.

Happy Birthday a couple of days early Mr. CB. Hey I like to be a head of things once in a while. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I opened the bag of yarn, yarnie gave me. I will be making hats. Many skeins are just what I like working with. But I have two hats to finish befor I start more.
> I have had a very lazy day. No husband, no kids, grandkids or neighbors stopping by.
> I will go to Stevens Point tomorrow. Herrschners will have their sale after the sale this weekend. I would have been more fun, if it would have started on Wednesday. We can get in trouble in a yarn store. I sure do not need yarn, but it is hard to resist a sale.


Oh my a yarn stasher see what happens when you hang around with me. It is a good thing it wasn't on Wed we would have to rent a u haul to get it home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well sit back and put your feet up! I know what you mean about the brains - Aunty Acid said it well


Such a wise women Aunty Acid is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=633441213419002



I love this . Chewy didn't he thought someone was in the house with us. :O


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your not going to believe this I went to bed and slept. Got up this morning and it was gone.
> 
> Now I am sure you won't believe this guess what it's back. But not the head ache part. My noses is so stuff up when I blow it, it sounds like a fog horn. :sm12:


I hate summer colds. Hope you feel better soon. Bring out the kettle, vicks, and a towel to steam your sinuses


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I opened the bag of yarn, yarnie gave me. I will be making hats. Many skeins are just what I like working with. But I have two hats to finish befor I start more.
> I have had a very lazy day. No husband, no kids, grandkids or neighbors stopping by.
> I will go to Stevens Point tomorrow. Herrschners will have their sale after the sale this weekend. I would have been more fun, if it would have started on Wednesday. We can get in trouble in a yarn store. I sure do not need yarn, but it is hard to resist a sale.


A lazy day just for yourself sounds perfect - we all need one of those sometimes. Have fun at the sale, you might something totally irresistable


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know you could grill watermelon.
> 
> Happy Birthday a couple of days early Mr. CB. Hey I like to be a head of things once in a while. :sm16:


They don't grill water melon. I am trying to multi task and I am not good at it. I will tell him you said H/bday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I will never tire of listening to this.


They both have beautiful voices.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great now we can't eat cookie dough because they say it has poop in it!!!! How did it get there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You just reminded me we have fireworks at church Sunday night. We can kinda see them from our house . It is a big deal with games and fun and fireworks. Everyone in town come out to see it. You have to fight the mosquitoes off tho. They grill the best hot dogs and watermelon. Y'all want to come celebrate with me?
> Dh birthday the next day.


Happy Birthday to Mr CB. Put a candle in the watermelon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well now aren't you special? Can you cough so hard you bust the blood vessels in your eyes? I can. Sometimes when I sneeze. I can take the roof off the house and I have an upstairs.
> :sm09:


Oh my and I thought I was the winner in the cough and sneeze contest. You win this one for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I hang around you, the time goes by to fast. And it is too long between those times.


and that is the truth. We just have to much to talk about laugh about and time fly by doesn't it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BetteMidlerFansite/videos/633441213419002/
> 
> I love this . Chewy didn't he thought someone was in the house with us. :O


Thanks CB - one of my favourites


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great now we can't eat cookie dough because they say it has poop in it!!!! How did it get there?


NOW ???

This is hardly a new story...

From NPR, 12-9-2011

*The Surprising Ingredient In Raw Cookie Dough That Could Make You Sick*
__________
(quoting)

That's the lesson from a new study of a 2009 outbreak of E. coli bacteria, which sickened 77 people, most of them teenage girls and children. The outbreak was traced back to eating raw Nestlé Toll House cookie dough. It was the first time that packaged cookie dough had ever caused an outbreak.

Now for the next surprise: Food safety experts think the most likely culprit is flour. Their findings appear today in the journal Clinical Infectious Diseases.

"We didn't conclusively implicate the flour," Karen Neil, an epidemiologist at the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention who investigated the outbreak, tells The Salt. But of all the ingredients, she says, flour seems most likely.

Some ingredients, including molasses, sugar, and margarine, had been processed to kill pathogens. And in the past, some forms of E. coli have been found in commercial flour.

Food safety experts always warn against eating raw cookie dough, because raw eggs can carry Salmonella. That goes for homemade Christmas cookies, too. But the eggs in the Nestlé cookies had been pasteurized.

That left chocolate chips and flour. Though chocolate hadn't caused past E. coli outbreaks, it has spread Salmonella in the past. But some people who had gotten sick ate cookie dough without chocolate chips, while people who bought Nestle chocolate chips by the bag didn't fall ill.

Flour seems as bland and benign as could be, but it's still a raw agricultural product. That means it has had ample opportunity to be exposed to dirt, animal feces, and other unpleasant substances between field and grocery store shelf.

Last year, a second batch of contaminated dough was identified at the Nestlé factory in Danville, Va., which had processed dough in the 2009 outbreak. As a result, Nestle announced that it was going to start to heat-treating the flour it uses in refrigerated cookie dough.]/i]
______________
(end quoting)

The FULL Article:

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2011/12/09/143450624/the-surprising-ingredient-in-raw-cookie-dough-that-could-make-you-sick

????????????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BetteMidlerFansite/videos/633441213419002/
> 
> I love this . Chewy didn't he thought someone was in the house with us. :O


I love it to it always makes me cry. Poor Chewy you confuse that poor thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great now we can't eat cookie dough because they say it has poop in it!!!! How did it get there?


 :sm07: Noooooooooo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great now we can't eat cookie dough because they say it has poop in it!!!! How did it get there?


yes yes cookie dough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Another one I like.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great now we can't eat cookie dough because they say it has poop in it!!!! How did it get there?


And I see there is some more recent information in print:

From Penn State U, 10-7-2014

*Can cookie dough really make you sick?(Salmonella)*

https://sites.psu.edu/siowfa14/2014/10/07/can-cookie-dough-really-make-you-sicksalmonella/

From HuffPost, 6-15-2015

*Here's How Much Mouse Poop The FDA Allows In Your Food*

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7572232.html

From Munchies, 6-18-2015

*Eating Raw Cookie Dough Actually Can Be Deadly*

https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/eating-raw-cookie-dough-actually-can-be-deadly

*It's what the FDA calls "Filth Standards".

S O R R Y ! ! !*

????????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://youtu.be/lN4AcFzxtdE?t=41
> 
> Another one I like.


and this one


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes cookie dough.


Cookie dough - - no no

????????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here's one for Chewy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's one for Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> and this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my favorite Wynonna





That is what I hope my life is. To testify His Love. Amen. Love You Lord!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> MY Favorite of Bette's.


agree but I seem to like every one she has done. I remember she sang a song to Johnny Carson on his last show and

and Carson cried. I forgot the song though wish I could remember it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is my favorite Wynonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes yes I forgot about that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is my favorite Wynonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is from "Touched By An Angel". It tore me up about a little boy dying from cancer. Did anyone see it? 



The other show was about a boy with Aids. That one tore me up too because his family had turned from him. It is a shame what families do to each other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is from "Touched By An Angel". It tore me up about a little boy dying from cancer. Did anyone see it?
> 
> 
> 
> The other show was about a boy with Aids. That one tore me up too because his family had turned from him. It is a shame what families do to each other.


No I have not seen it. It is sad when families do turn away from their own especially when they so need to be loved and cherish. Life is to short for some to build up so much hate. What they have lost can never be replace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is my favorite Wynonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it; and we loved watching Touched by An Angel. I saw this on one of the side bar links


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes the samllest things take up the most room in your heart. Winnie the Pooh

A little consideration a little thought for others makes all the difference. Eeyore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love it; and we loved watching Touched by An Angel. I saw this on one of the side bar links
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sometimes the samllest things take up the most room in your heart. Winnie the Pooh
> 
> A little consideration a little thought for others makes all the difference. Eeyore.


 Anything Eeyore says is good. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> agree but I seem to like every one she has done. I remember she sang a song to Johnny Carson on his last show and
> 
> and Carson cried. I forgot the song though wish I could remember it.


this Carson farewell made me laugh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this Carson farewell made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this Carson farewell made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is from "Touched By An Angel". It tore me up about a little boy dying from cancer. Did anyone see it?
> 
> 
> 
> The other show was about a boy with Aids. That one tore me up too because his family had turned from him. It is a shame what families do to each other.


We've seen all the episodes and DH bought the DVDs of all the seasons but we haven't watched any of them lately. Family problems cause so much pain; probably every family has gone through at one time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sometimes the samllest things take up the most room in your heart. Winnie the Pooh
> 
> A little consideration a little thought for others makes all the difference. Eeyore.


Pooh and Eeyore are both very wise


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chills.
> 
> I miss the show. You could always have your heart moved while watching that show. I wonder if there are reruns of it?


You can watch on line

http://www.google.ca/search?q=singing+airedale&biw=1273&bih=614&espv=2&tbm=vid&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiB_fPitNHNAhVY2WMKHfLgBycQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1#tbm=vid&q=touched+by+an+angel+full+episodes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I found the other show of "Touched by and Angel".http://www.tv.com/shows/touched-by-an-angel/the-violin-lesson-3422/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You can watch on line
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=singing+airedale&biw=1273&bih=614&espv=2&tbm=vid&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiB_fPitNHNAhVY2WMKHfLgBycQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1#tbm=vid&q=touched+by+an+angel+full+episodes


Thank you! XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

am Off to la la land so Good night and God bless .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> am Off to la la land so Good night and God bless .


Me too. Thanks for the fun tonight and every night. I hope the Day time Denims enjoy our late time sillies. Love all of you! Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you have a great holiday weekend too LL!


Thank you WCK. Saturday night the people across the street asked us over for burgers. Sunday a friend down the street is coming over.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have plans LL for the weekend?
> 
> I have been meaning to ask you about your neighbors that their house burned. Have they started to rebuild?


Hi CB. They are STILL working on the house - since Dec. It was really gutted inside. They will be moving back sometime after July 4th. Not sure when. What a horrible experience for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL It sounds like you will have a nice holiday with many visits and lots of food. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Same to you YL. Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today has been a good day! The sun is shining, the temperature is in the low 70's. Yarnie and I had lunch together. Our time together was way to short, but that's life. I come back to read KP and I find the "Coven" (thanks DF for the name) has been busy talking about me. I don't know why I am such a threat. I am very concerned what is happening to the future of our Country. Once our Liberty is gone, we will never get it back. If all they can do is talk about me, instead of how the Government is taking our freedoms away one step at a time, what they say is of no value.
> 
> I will apologize in advance if they come on Denim and cause trouble.


Not to worry Joey, what they do is not your fault. So nice that you and Yarnie were able to get together.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your not going to believe this I went to bed and slept. Got up this morning and it was gone.
> 
> Now I am sure you won't believe this guess what it's back. But not the head ache part. My noses is so stuff up when I blow it, it sounds like a fog horn. :sm12:


The same thing happens to my niece. When she blows her nose it sounds like a big old HONK. I wonder why she goes into another room to blow her nose when here? HONK< HONK. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's one for Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The same thing happens to my niece. When she blows her nose it sounds like a big old HONK. I wonder why she goes into another room to blow her nose when here? HONK< HONK. :sm23: :sm23:


Hey at least you can hear us honk. I think I would make a good car horn. It is load enough and long enough sure it would make them get out of the way. :sm12:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to add a room on for all that yarn? :sm09:
> 
> I got more today myself. :sm06: :sm09:


I tried adding a room............................now I need second home so my yarns has a place to live out their lives in comfort.

I did not buy yarn today!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I tried adding a room............................now I need second home so my yarns has a place to live out their lives in comfort.
> 
> I did not buy yarn today!


Congratulations! You didn't buy yarn! I need to build an addition!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I tried adding a room............................now I need second home so my yarns has a place to live out their lives in comfort.
> 
> I did not buy yarn today!


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I tried adding a room............................now I need second home so my yarns has a place to live out their lives in comfort.
> 
> I did not buy yarn today!


Let me know when they are resting in peace. I will come over and comfort them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did go to Herrchners after the sale, sale. The price was 25% off the last sale price. I bought some Fun Fur for Chemo Hats. For each 3 skeins of Fun Fur I can get 2 hats. I knit them with 1 strand baby or fingering yarn. And believe it or not, I only spent $9.50.


You always find the bargains lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> An insane reaction from a school!
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/34675/elementary-school-calls-police-on-3rd-grader-for-this-insane-reason/


I do not think there is anything any more that is sane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hot, hot, hot here! Whew! I had to push Chewy out the door with my foot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An insane reaction from a school!
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/34675/elementary-school-calls-police-on-3rd-grader-for-this-insane-reason/


Unbelievable!! Private school or home school are the choices.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I tried adding a room............................now I need second home so my yarns has a place to live out their lives in comfort.
> 
> I did not buy yarn today!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did go to Herrchners after the sale, sale. The price was 25% off the last sale price. I bought some Fun Fur for Chemo Hats. For each 3 skeins of Fun Fur I can get 2 hats. I knit them with 1 strand baby or fingering yarn. And believe it or not, I only spent $9.50.


You show great discipline when yarn shopping Joey!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An insane reaction from a school!
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/34675/elementary-school-calls-police-on-3rd-grader-for-this-insane-reason/


 :sm06: People that go looking for offense are going to find it. Reporting every incident that anyone finds offensive is going to tie up the school, police and social services to the point that they can't deal effectively with real priorities.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=916945875094018


haha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Say sea bones a new Fran I have learned. 

Took leggings a bit apart and have decide to add a bit of flouncy to them. Hope it works. But then that is what I always hope.

Fire works going off at every other house tonight. Bing bang boom. I got into some itch weed today wow not a good feeling at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Say sea bones a new Fran I have learned.
> 
> Took leggings a bit apart and have decide to add a bit of flouncy to them. Hope it works. But then that is what I always hope.
> 
> Fire works going off at every other house tonight. Bing bang boom. I got into some itch weed today wow not a good feeling at all.


You are really learning that french.
Do you have any fels naptha for the inch weed? It works on poison oak.
Both dogs are inside because of the fireworks. Plus the heat. Big babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is cute. The comments are really wild. Having a seizure? I believe the kitten is trying to get milk from a bowl that is a bit to big. If you looked at the ending, the kitten is lapping the milk off the floor, just fine. As a kid, all of the barn cats had milk twice a day. What was fun, to milk the cow and try to hit the cat's mouth. They were always willing to be on the catching end.


People are silly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are really learning that french.
> Do you have any fels naptha for the inch weed? It works on poison oak.
> Both dogs are inside because of the fireworks. Plus the heat. Big babies.


No I just use some thing Hubby put on it. It was fine after a while. That's what I get from pulling weeds with out gloves.

Poor dogs not a good time for animals with fireworks and all. How hot was it today? It is so nice up here in the mid 70's and low humid too. That is going to change though coming week in the upper 80's and low 90's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/755020637953210/videos/916945875094018/ haha


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Say sea bones a new Fran I have learned.
> 
> Took leggings a bit apart and have decide to add a bit of flouncy to them. Hope it works. But then that is what I always hope.
> 
> Fire works going off at every other house tonight. Bing bang boom. I got into some itch weed today wow not a good feeling at all.


You'll be ready for a visit to Quebec (French) soon :sm01:

Enjoy your fireworks; will there be more tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are really learning that french.
> Do you have any fels naptha for the inch weed? It works on poison oak.
> Both dogs are inside because of the fireworks. Plus the heat. Big babies.


Is your pool working now CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I just use some thing Hubby put on it. It was fine after a while. That's what I get from pulling weeds with out gloves.
> 
> Poor dogs not a good time for animals with fireworks and all. How hot was it today? It is so nice up here in the mid 70's and low humid too. That is going to change though coming week in the upper 80's and low 90's.


I think the high was 95 today. The humidity was down to 50%. That is very low for us. You will be getting the heat soon then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your pool working now CB?


The pool is working. You want to come swim? We still have a little water behind the liner but we will have to wait until we close it to get it own. Pools are a pain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK our praise and worship leaders are in Vancouver right now for vacation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll be ready for a visit to Quebec (French) soon :sm01:
> 
> Enjoy your fireworks; will there be more tomorrow?


Yes I will be able to speak to my Fredette side of the family it appears there are a lot of them. Mare see, I am so good I have a hard time reaching around to pat myself on the back. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think the high was 95 today. The humidity was down to 50%. That is very low for us. You will be getting the heat soon then.


that's good when humid is low hot but not unbearable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The pool is working. You want to come swim? We still have a little water behind the liner but we will have to wait until we close it to get it own. Pools are a pain.


Time for a pool party! At least you can cool off now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK our praise and worship leaders are in Vancouver right now for vacation.


I hope they enjoy their stay! How can we get you onto that group?! Vancouver is just a 2 hour ferry ride to the Island.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my Cb in Canada can just see the headlines on the news. What a story to add to her books. Notice I said books .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I will be able to speak to my Fredette side of the family it appears there are a lot of them. Mare see, I am so good I have a hard time reaching around to pat myself on the back. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they enjoy their stay! How can we get you onto that group?! Vancouver is just a 2 hour ferry ride to the Island.


The whole family is there. I don't think they wanted me to join them on vacation,. I would have came if they had asked me. Just so I could have spent time with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my Cb in Canada can just see the headlines on the news. What a story to add to her books. Notice I said books .


I have a story already for my book. My grandmother was sent on a plane to Vancouver Washington but instead wound up in Vancouver. They lost my grandma. You see where I get if from.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh dear now I am rocking in my chair and it is not a rocker. 

This computer is really acting up . Meant it about kitty picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a story already for my book. My grandmother was sent on a plane to Vancouver Washington but instead wound up in Vancouver. They lost my grandma. You see where I get if from.


Oh my gosh . How did they find her? Yes I can see now why you get into trouble and I must say I love your trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh . How did they find her? Yes I can see now why you get into trouble and I must say I love your trouble.


I don't remember how they found her. Everyone thought it was funny but not me. It was my grandma missing.They put her on the wrong plain. Then they had to send her right back from Canada.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't remember how they found her. Everyone thought it was funny but not me. It was my grandma missing.They put her on the wrong plain. Then they had to send her right back from Canada.


If they had to send her right back what does that mean? Was she like you? Oh my gosh I can see it now, Granddaughter lost on plane to Canada . They want to return her before anything else happens. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok I am gettting tired./Better go up. See you tomorrow...................................1 Love you.
How did I do that? Oh well sweet dreams. XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my Cb in Canada can just see the headlines on the news. What a story to add to her books. Notice I said books .


Think of the headlines if you came too!! :sm01: The Island would never be the same :sm01: Of course I will be an innocent bystander


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now my body is going to sleep in this chair so I bid you ado and off to bed I go.

God Bless us everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think of the headlines if you came too!! :sm01: The Island would never be the same :sm01: Of course I will be an innocent bystander


Yea right. You would be right beside me doing it. Don pretend. We 
know better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The whole family is there. I don't think they wanted me to join them on vacation,. I would have came if they had asked me. Just so I could have spent time with you.


Think of the excitement they are missing out on! You and DH will have to plan your own trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a story already for my book. My grandmother was sent on a plane to Vancouver Washington but instead wound up in Vancouver. They lost my grandma. You see where I get if from.


How did Grandma like Vancouver?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy July 4th everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy July 4th everyone.


and I wish you the same LL. Hope your day if filled with Joy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and I wish you the same LL. Hope your day if filled with Joy


Thank you, YL. You too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She only got to see the airport. We all were scared. She just laughed about it. We joked with her about it for years. That was in the 60"s.



west coast kitty said:


> How did Grandma like Vancouver?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember when we really had a President!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/joyfm.org/photos/a.436634086406625.100601.141612365908800/1117129231690437/?type=3&theater
Man's wisdom is foolishness to God.He is the everlasting God and the fear of the Lord (awe/respect) is the beginning of wisdom but how few seek it .....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/755020637953210/videos/916945875094018/ haha


Cute kitty. I think he was trying to make whipped cream. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are really learning that french.
> Do you have any fels naptha for the inch weed? It works on poison oak.
> Both dogs are inside because of the fireworks. Plus the heat. Big babies.


One of my dogs is hiding. One doesn't care at all, is that way with thunder as well. The third is barking at the big booms. I think my neighbors bought out a whole fireworks tent. They were going non stop for about 2 hours. I wonder if then saved any for tonight?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> . We need more young men like Tim Tebow
> 
> http://www.gopusa.com/?p=12052?omhide=true


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi folks, my cousin died in her sleep last night with the same condition as I have with the heart/lung. RIP!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi folks, my cousin died in her sleep last night with the same condition as I have with the heart/lung. RIP!


So sorry Janie. You are not going to die with it tho. I pray that in the Name of Jesus for you. You have been missed. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cute kitty. I think he was trying to make whipped cream. :sm02: :sm02:


That is what it looked like. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry Janie. You are not going to die with it tho. I pray that in the Name of Jesus for you. You have been missed. ♥


Janie, we are all praying that you will be missed. Have faith, please.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=796165667153431


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Independence Day! and Happy Birthday to Mr. CB! Hope all of you enjoyed the day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She only got to see the airport. We all were scared. She just laughed about it. We joked with her about it for years. That was in the 60"s.


My cousin got on the wrong plane when he came back from Thailand in April. The plane landed in Seattle and he was supposed to connect to Victoria but there were 2 planes on the tarmac and he didn't pay attention to the signs. It wasn't until he was settled into his seat that the attendants noticed he was on the wrong plane and he had to get off. He got lots of attention when he boarded the right plane :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember when we really had a President!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> . We need more young men like Tim Tebow
> 
> http://www.gopusa.com/?p=12052?omhide=true


I can not believe what the heck is wrong with those people very negative and not in control. What a crazy nation we have become. Only the nuts can have cracks and there are sure a lot of them .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi folks, my cousin died in her sleep last night with the same condition as I have with the heart/lung. RIP!


Sorry to hear that. Hope ou are doing well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> . We need more young men like Tim Tebow
> 
> http://www.gopusa.com/?p=12052?omhide=true


Some people's bigotry knows no bounds; they obviously didn't care that they were also hurtful to the family of the man who had the heart attack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Independence Day! and Happy Birthday to Mr. CB! Hope all of you enjoyed the day.


Thanks WCK. We had a quiet day today. I cooked for DH and made him the cake his mother used to make for his birthday.

What did you mother say about all the goodies you DB brought her? Did they make it home ok last week?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi folks, my cousin died in her sleep last night with the same condition as I have with the heart/lung. RIP!


I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin Janie. I hope you have some comfort in your memories and knowing that she passed peacefully.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> One of my dogs is hiding. One doesn't care at all, is that way with thunder as well. The third is barking at the big booms. I think my neighbors bought out a whole fireworks tent. They were going non stop for about 2 hours. I wonder if then saved any for tonight?


Oh how much joy can you stand? whole tent worth? I would have made a cd of it and played it out side their window, in the morning. Let them howl and bark as only humans can. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My cousin got on the wrong plane when he came back from Thailand in April. The plane landed in Seattle and he was supposed to connect to Victoria but there were 2 planes on the tarmac and he didn't pay attention to the signs. It wasn't until he was settled into his seat that the attendants noticed he was on the wrong plane and he had to get off. He got lots of attention when he boarded the right plane :sm02:


Oh that's good. Sounds like something that would happen to me. I bet he did cause a lot of attention. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/768547373248594/videos/796165667153431/


That was so funny -- they were probably happy to cool off though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/768547373248594/videos/796165667153431/


now that is funny


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK. We had a quiet day today. I cooked for DH and made him the cake his mother used to make for his birthday.
> 
> What did you mother say about all the goodies you DB brought her? Did they make it home ok last week?


What a nice surprise for DH to have his childhood birthday cake! Did you make home made ice cream too?

They made it home safely and got back into their routines. They haven't been to visit our parents yet so Mom has to wait a while longer. Dad has been watching the European Soccer and was so happy and excited that Germany beat Italy on Sat. They will play France on Thur.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh to be young again


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a nice surprise for DH to have his childhood birthday cake! Did you make home made ice cream too?
> 
> They made it home safely and got back into their routines. They haven't been to visit our parents yet so Mom has to wait a while longer. Dad has been watching the European Soccer and was so happy and excited that Germany beat Italy on Sat. They will play France on Thur.


No I didn't make the ice cream. I made it last night and the night before.

I know your mother will be so excited to see all the great things you have made for her. When is the sale?

I am glad your Dad has enjoyed the soccer . Men love those sports. Go Germany beat France! My mother loves all sports. She won't talk to you on the phone if she is watching one of her teams. Me not so much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounds like Mr. Cb had a nice birthday. Your very nice to make his favorite cake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a nice surprise for DH to have his childhood birthday cake! Did you make home made ice cream too?
> 
> They made it home safely and got back into their routines. They haven't been to visit our parents yet so Mom has to wait a while longer. Dad has been watching the European Soccer and was so happy and excited that Germany beat Italy on Sat. They will play France on Thur.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pop1rMUiXP0
> 
> Oh to be young again


those were good days!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds like Mr. Cb had a nice birthday. Your very nice to make his favorite cake.


I know. :sm05: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. :sm05: :sm02:


So you can reach around and pat yourself on the back good one. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

new Spanish language I really am getting into this learning stuff.

Sea Sea sin your


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't make the ice cream. I made it last night and the night before.
> 
> I know your mother will be so excited to see all the great things you have made for her. When is the sale?
> 
> I am glad your Dad has enjoyed the soccer . Men love those sports. Go Germany beat France! My mother loves all sports. She won't talk to you on the phone if she is watching one of her teams. Me not so much.


My Mom isn't interested in sports either. When my cousin was visiting in Edmonton, he watched a few earlier games with Dad while my aunt visited with Mom. Dad likes hockey and soccer and will watch football when Edmonton and Calgary play, but isn't really interested in other sports.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So you can reach around and pat yourself on the back good one. :sm17: :sm17:


 :sm23: He said no party or present or don't put it on my facebook. I made his cake and gave him his present. DD put up a birthday wish on my page. He loved it and took calls today. Men are just like women. Don't listen, do it anyway. :sm11: We still didn't have a party tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> new Spanish language I really am getting into this learning stuff.
> 
> Sea Sea sin your


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> new Spanish language I really am getting into this learning stuff.
> 
> Sea Sea sin your


Yarnie --- our very own, talented multi-lingual news editor!

I'm still working on learning cat


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie --- our very own, talented multi-lingual news editor!
> 
> I'm still working on learning cat


Oh to funny You have got Wild Willie down except for the door in and out. He is a house cat. Roads to close and to busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have drs appointments 3 days this week. DH,Mama and dentist for me. I started a project to take to the appointments but I am almost finished. Guess I will look at magazines.Would you pray form my Mother? The dr told her last week she may have blockage in her neck. Daddy had it and had to have surgery. She is almost hysterical with worry. Her ultra-sound is tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm23: He said no party or present or don't put it on my facebook. I made his cake and gave him his present. DD put up a birthday wish on my page. He loved it and took calls today. Men are just like women. Don't listen, do it anyway. :sm11: We still didn't have a party tho.


They do love the attention. Did Chewy sing for him? :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm23: He said no party or present or don't put it on my facebook. I made his cake and gave him his present. DD put up a birthday wish on my page. He loved it and took calls today. Men are just like women. Don't listen, do it anyway. :sm11: We still didn't have a party tho.


yup men you say black he will say white.

After Doctors appointment went over to Italian grocery store and Deli. Ask him if he wanted an Italian sandwich. NO NO NO.Well I got one and order the long one. I knew what would happen. Next day here he comes can I have half of your sandwich. You have to think ahead men don't. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What did you give him for a present?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have drs appointments 3 days this week. DH,Mama and dentist for me. I started a project to take to the appointments but I am almost finished. Guess I will look at magazines.Would you pray form my Mother? The dr told her last week she may have blockage in her neck. Daddy had it and had to have surgery. She is almost hysterical with worry. Her ultra-sound is tomorrow.


Prayers for all of you for good results and no surgeries.

Have you finished your purse? Started your top?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yup men you say black he will say white.
> 
> After Doctors appointment went over to Italian grocery store and Deli. Ask him if he wanted an Italian sandwich. NO NO NO.Well I got one and order the long one. I knew what would happen. Next day here he comes can I have half of your sandwich. You have to think ahead men don't. :sm16:


Not surprised - good thing you were smart and ordered the long one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They do love the attention. Did Chewy sing for him? :sm23:


Dh is not fond of Chewy. I think he is jealous. :sm16: :sm02: Chewy didn't start out being mine but he is now. I can't do anything without him biting my bootay trying to get my attention. :sm09: He is a mama's boy. :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have drs appointments 3 days this week. DH,Mama and dentist for me. I started a project to take to the appointments but I am almost finished. Guess I will look at magazines.Would you pray form my Mother? The dr told her last week she may have blockage in her neck. Daddy had it and had to have surgery. She is almost hysterical with worry. Her ultra-sound is tomorrow.


You just know I will pray for her. It is scary when you do not know what is going on with your body . I will pray for you too with the dentist exam. Never like the dentist. they put stuff in your mouth so you can not scream or yell or just get even. Nasty just nasty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What did you give him for a present?


I got him some shorts for our vacation. I am going to put them up so he won't mess them up for now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to tell you what I read in Newspaper today.

A lady turn 102 today Said she got there by drinking Whiskey, smoking and bacon lots of bacon. I laugh so hard. Her Doctors must have went crazy trying to get her to give it all up. 102 wow and to think she did all that that we are told will kill us and here she is 102.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for all of you for good results and no surgeries.
> 
> Have you finished your purse? Started your top?


Thank you I appreciate the prayers.

I have finished my purse except 2 rows on the handles. I lined it before I put the handles on. My hand felt like it had been hit with a hammer . Now I know why I knit more than I crochet. I have the lining on the other purse to do . I will post pics sometime this week in between drs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got him some shorts for our vacation. I am going to put them up so he won't mess them up for now.


Did he like them? Your mean won't let him mess them up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You just know I will pray for her. It is scary when you do not know what is going on with your body . I will pray for you too with the dentist exam. Never like the dentist. they put stuff in your mouth so you can not scream or yell or just get even. Nasty just nasty.


Thank you.
Yes you know I will not like the nasty stuff in my mouth. A crown so out comes the Raid tasting plastic mold. Yucky. I think the dr would run if I screamed. He keeps asking me if I am ok so I think I would scare him if I yelled. He is nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to tell you what I read in Newspaper today.
> 
> A lady turn 102 today Said she got there by drinking Whiskey, smoking and bacon lots of bacon. I laugh so hard. Her Doctors must have went crazy trying to get her to give it all up. 102 wow and to think she did all that that we are told will kill us and here she is 102.


Haha. I guess it is true it isn't her time to die. Maybe the whiskey cut all the smoking and bacon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh is not fond of Chewy. I think he is jealous. :sm16: :sm02: Chewy didn't start out being mine but he is now. I can't do anything without him biting my bootay trying to get my attention. :sm09: He is a mama's boy. :sm09: :sm11:


The puppy chorus -- maybe Jojo and Charlie can join Chewy





Of course Chewy is a Mama's boy -- he's very smart and he knows who feeds him, plays with him and gives him cuddles!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did he like them? Your mean won't let him mess them up.


I will have to hide them or he will get to them and do something to them and then shout at vacation time where are my new shorts you got me for my birthday I can't find them . :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The puppy chorus -- maybe Jojo and Charlie can join Chewy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played it for him he said humph . :sm16: :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yup men you say black he will say white.
> 
> After Doctors appointment went over to Italian grocery store and Deli. Ask him if he wanted an Italian sandwich. NO NO NO.Well I got one and order the long one. I knew what would happen. Next day here he comes can I have half of your sandwich. You have to think ahead men don't. :sm16:


They are like children you have to physic them out. I am glad you have his number.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got him some shorts for our vacation. I am going to put them up so he won't mess them up for now.


When are you taking your vacation?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to tell you what I read in Newspaper today.
> 
> A lady turn 102 today Said she got there by drinking Whiskey, smoking and bacon lots of bacon. I laugh so hard. Her Doctors must have went crazy trying to get her to give it all up. 102 wow and to think she did all that that we are told will kill us and here she is 102.


She is one tough lady! No point giving any of it up now


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off for tonight. I enjoy our little visits . Love y'all. Sweet dreams. Lord Bless!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When are you taking your vacation?


Last week of August . Florida.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you I appreciate the prayers.
> 
> I have finished my purse except 2 rows on the handles. I lined it before I put the handles on. My hand felt like it had been hit with a hammer . Now I know why I knit more than I crochet. I have the lining on the other purse to do . I will post pics sometime this week in between drs.


Oh I can't wait to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off to lots to do tomorrow . Lots I don't want to do.

God Bless all of us on DP and Jaynie am so sorry for your lost.

Good night now. Why do they say good night what if you don't have a good night then what.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you I appreciate the prayers.
> 
> I have finished my purse except 2 rows on the handles. I lined it before I put the handles on. My hand felt like it had been hit with a hammer . Now I know why I knit more than I crochet. I have the lining on the other purse to do . I will post pics sometime this week in between drs.


I think crochet purses are stronger, especially when you line them. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I played it for him he said humph . :sm16: :sm06: :sm02:


 :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My cousin got on the wrong plane when he came back from Thailand in April. The plane landed in Seattle and he was supposed to connect to Victoria but there were 2 planes on the tarmac and he didn't pay attention to the signs. It wasn't until he was settled into his seat that the attendants noticed he was on the wrong plane and he had to get off. He got lots of attention when he boarded the right plane :sm02:


Oh, my! I think it is easy to be confused like that situation. I know someone who was reading a book at her gate and they called the plane. She never noticed and missed her flight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have drs appointments 3 days this week. DH,Mama and dentist for me. I started a project to take to the appointments but I am almost finished. Guess I will look at magazines.Would you pray form my Mother? The dr told her last week she may have blockage in her neck. Daddy had it and had to have surgery. She is almost hysterical with worry. Her ultra-sound is tomorrow.


CB, I am praying for you dear mother. I am sorry to hear this. I know how upsetting it is when a parent has a problem. I used to shake. Please let us know what happens. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks sweet LL. I will let you know. XX


Lukelucy said:


> CB, I am praying for you dear mother. I am sorry to hear this. I know how upsetting it is when a parent has a problem. I used to shake. Please let us know what happens. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks sweet LL. I will let you know. XX


Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how much joy can you stand? whole tent worth? I would have made a cd of it and played it out side their window, in the morning. Let them howl and bark as only humans can. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Well, the neighbors did save some for last night. We also had other neighbors join in the celebration. It was 2 1/2 intense hours of fireworks around here. I was read to hide with Trent. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/768547373248594/videos/796165667153431/


That is truly cute. Thanks for sharing CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It's official now, Hillary won't be indicted. That's no surprise, especially since Obama has said there was no intent on Hillary's part, Obama's endorsement of Hillary before the FBI's investigation was complete and good old Bill visited Loretta Lynch on her plane last week. How could there be any other outcome? At least the FBI stated Hillary showed gross negligence in handling classified information, that Hillary did in fact send classified information in emails proving that she lied. The FBI also said that Hillary had no security personnel monitoring her server(s) and people receiving emails from her were indeed hacked.

At least their report shows how incompetent Hillary was as SOS. Perhaps the report will help convince those that are still on the fence about Hillary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's official now, Hillary won't be indicted. That's no surprise, especially since Obama has said there was no intent on Hillary's part, Obama's endorsement of Hillary before the FBI's investigation was complete and good old Bill visited Loretta Lynch on her plane last week. How could there be any other outcome? At least the FBI stated Hillary showed gross negligence in handling classified information, that Hillary did in fact send classified information in emails proving that she lied. The FBI also said that Hillary had no security personnel monitoring her server(s) and people receiving emails from her were indeed hacked.
> 
> At least their report shows how incompetent Hillary was as SOS. Perhaps the report will help convince those that are still on the fence about Hillary.


She is so incompetent. I fear that if she is cleared - then in people's minds she's ok. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's official now, Hillary won't be indicted. That's no surprise, especially since Obama has said there was no intent on Hillary's part, Obama's endorsement of Hillary before the FBI's investigation was complete and good old Bill visited Loretta Lynch on her plane last week. How could there be any other outcome? At least the FBI stated Hillary showed gross negligence in handling classified information, that Hillary did in fact send classified information in emails proving that she lied. The FBI also said that Hillary had no security personnel monitoring her server(s) and people receiving emails from her were indeed hacked.
> 
> At least their report shows how incompetent Hillary was as SOS. Perhaps the report will help convince those that are still on the fence about Hillary.


We knew the whole time she would get by with it. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well, the neighbors did save some for last night. We also had other neighbors join in the celebration. It was 2 1/2 intense hours of fireworks around here. I was read to hide with Trent. :sm15: :sm15:


It went on here until late too. Jojo had to sit right by me with the fan on so he wasn't scare. Our poor babies ears must hurt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is so incompetent. I fear that if she is cleared - then in people's minds she's ok. Hope I'm wrong.


yes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We knew the whole time she would get by with it. :sm06: :sm16:


Right.. Slimey she is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, my! I think it is easy to be confused like that situation. I know someone who was reading a book at her gate and they called the plane. She never noticed and missed her flight.


That must have been a really good book! and an expensive flight


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well, the neighbors did save some for last night. We also had other neighbors join in the celebration. It was 2 1/2 intense hours of fireworks around here. I was read to hide with Trent. :sm15: :sm15:


Oh you had a fun night 2 and 1/2 hours I would have gone off the wall. Poor dog. My spunky ran away when I let him out to go do his duty. He finial came back home. My last dog a German Shepard would ran into the basement. I can just see what was happening with yours.

At least here they Stop by ten last night.

I still think a CD of some kind of noise like siren would be a nice thing under their bed room window at say about 2 or 3 in the morning. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Well, the neighbors did save some for last night. We also had other neighbors join in the celebration. It was 2 1/2 intense hours of fireworks around here. I was read to hide with Trent. :sm15: :sm15:


Do you have ear plugs? Poor Trent - no where to get away from the noise


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's official now, Hillary won't be indicted. That's no surprise, especially since Obama has said there was no intent on Hillary's part, Obama's endorsement of Hillary before the FBI's investigation was complete and good old Bill visited Loretta Lynch on her plane last week. How could there be any other outcome? At least the FBI stated Hillary showed gross negligence in handling classified information, that Hillary did in fact send classified information in emails proving that she lied. The FBI also said that Hillary had no security personnel monitoring her server(s) and people receiving emails from her were indeed hacked.
> 
> At least their report shows how incompetent Hillary was as SOS. Perhaps the report will help convince those that are still on the fence about Hillary.


How do they explain away Bill's visit with Lynch?

I read that some of the super delegates have been deserting Hillary for Bernie during the past month. Do you think the convention might not be the crowning that Hillary's supporters expect?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's official now, Hillary won't be indicted. That's no surprise, especially since Obama has said there was no intent on Hillary's part, Obama's endorsement of Hillary before the FBI's investigation was complete and good old Bill visited Loretta Lynch on her plane last week. How could there be any other outcome? At least the FBI stated Hillary showed gross negligence in handling classified information, that Hillary did in fact send classified information in emails proving that she lied. The FBI also said that Hillary had no security personnel monitoring her server(s) and people receiving emails from her were indeed hacked.
> 
> At least their report shows how incompetent Hillary was as SOS. Perhaps the report will help convince those that are still on the fence about Hillary.


Though I have my doubts about that they will still vote her in They have her so high up on the throne they can't even kiss her feet any more. Since Mr. Clinton got away leads me to believe that she will too. They truly are above the law, they have played both sides and are now calling in the IOY's They did that in Arks. they have piled up so much dirt and have gotten away with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/THEHermanCain/posts/10154422893844170?pnref=story


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It went on here until late too. Jojo had to sit right by me with the fan on so he wasn't scare. Our poor babies ears must hurt.


It made me wonder if anyone made ear plugs for dogs - and they do


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you had a fun night 2 and 1/2 hours I would have gone off the wall. Poor dog. My spunky ran away when I let him out to go do his duty. He finial came back home. My last dog a German Shepard would ran into the basement. I can just see what was happening with yours.
> 
> At least here they Stop by ten last night.
> 
> I still think a CD of some kind of noise like siren would be a nice thing under their bed room window at say about 2 or 3 in the morning. :sm16:


I was talking to my parents a little while ago and they had another false alarm in their building at 3:30 am early Monday morning. It didn't get turned off for almost 1/2 hour and there were many very unhappy seniors :sm14:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How do they explain away Bill's visit with Lynch?
> 
> I read that some of the super delegates have been deserting Hillary for Bernie during the past month. Do you think the convention might not be the crowning that Hillary's supporters expect?


Oh she will be the Queen as she already is wearing the crown. They did a lot of behind the scenes for the others as bad as them even wall street the Bill/Hillary foundation. They have called up those they help up in a not so nice way. They are in the big time now. Every one is paying their dues that they owe to them and like black mail the Clinton's are collecting their dues and it is sure to be a win for her. Another 4 years of greed, spend, ect. anyone who thinks she will do anything good is in for a shock.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Though I have my doubts about that they will still vote her in They have her so high up on the throne they can't even kiss her feet any more. Since Mr. Clinton got away leads me to believe that she will too. They truly are above the law, they have played both sides and are now calling in the IOY's They did that in Arks. they have piled up so much dirt and have gotten away with it.


So true sister girl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my parents a little while ago and they had another false alarm in their building at 3:30 am early Monday morning. It didn't get turned off for almost 1/2 hour and there were many very unhappy seniors :sm14:


Yes they should have dog ear plugs. Oh my gosh that must have put your poor parents in a bad way. First to think something is wrong then to find it going for 1/2 hour. I hope they took a nap during the day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It made me wonder if anyone made ear plugs for dogs - and they do


Chewy isn't upset but poor Jojo has been thru too many of our thunderstorm. Plus all the deer hunters in the fall really upset him.He would probably like the ear plugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/THEHermanCain/posts/10154422893844170?pnref=story


and the same people making excuses for the Clintons bring up anything and everything against the right -- hypocrites!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my parents a little while ago and they had another false alarm in their building at 3:30 am early Monday morning. It didn't get turned off for almost 1/2 hour and there were many very unhappy seniors :sm14:


I don't blame them but at least it was only a false alarm. Last time it was thought to be a fire wasn't it?

Did I tell y'all about the strange alarm we had a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't our tornado warning but an weird sound like an alien invasion. I was afraid to go to my mothers to see DD . We called the sheriff and it was a new fire alarm at the fire station out of the city limits. A squirrel had chewed into the lines and made the new alarm go off . No one knew how to turn it off since it was new.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to tell you about the news cast last night. If I didn't know better I would think it was the Ice Cream Bandits.

A semi driver whose had about 20,000 pounds of cheese left his truck in a fence in area and lock gates was gone about 1 hour return to find his load of cheese stolen. My gosh now they are stealing cheese there must be a black market for cheese. So if you see a lot of cheese showing up near you be aware it may be hot.. No it really happen I think the cheese fairy did it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to tell you about the news cast last night. If I didn't know better I would think it was the Ice Cream Bandits.
> 
> A semi driver whose had about 20,000 pounds of cheese left his truck in a fence in area and lock gates was gone about 1 hour return to find his load of cheese stolen. My gosh now they are stealing cheese there must be a black market for cheese. So if you see a lot of cheese showing up near you be aware it may be hot.. No it really happen I think the cheese fairy did it.


Oh my gosh. Was the truck found?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and the same people making excuses for the Clintons bring up anything and everything against the right -- hypocrites!


Did you read any of the comments? Everyone is getting angry over it too. They are above the law. I don't know if I can stand 4 more years of those two. Bill the first man or whatever he will be.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh she will be the Queen as she already is wearing the crown. They did a lot of behind the scenes for the others as bad as them even wall street the Bill/Hillary foundation. They have called up those they help up in a not so nice way. They are in the big time now. Every one is paying their dues that they owe to them and like black mail the Clinton's are collecting their dues and it is sure to be a win for her. Another 4 years of greed, spend, ect. anyone who thinks she will do anything good is in for a shock.


We have a lot of worries here too; many Canadians are very concerned about the priorities and spending in provinces and federally. Spending levels can't be maintained and Ontario and the federal govt are falling over themselves to keep spending. I worry that the younger generation will have fewer opportunities than we had

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/robyn-urback-canada-is-living-large-today-while-dumping-the-costs-on-future-generations


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy isn't upset but poor Jojo has been thru too many of our thunderstorm. Plus all the deer hunters in the fall really upset him.He would probably like the ear plugs.


How were your appointments today CB? Hope your Mama doesn't need surgery and your mouth isn't sore and DH is ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a lot of worries here too; many Canadians are very concerned about the priorities and spending in provinces and federally. Spending levels can't be maintained and Ontario and the federal govt are falling over themselves to keep spending. I worry that the younger generation will have fewer opportunities than we had
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/robyn-urback-canada-is-living-large-today-while-dumping-the-costs-on-future-generations


Oh no! You have troubles too. Sorry for your country. Dh saw your PM with <o a few weeks ago. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame them but at least it was only a false alarm. Last time it was thought to be a fire wasn't it?
> 
> Did I tell y'all about the strange alarm we had a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't our tornado warning but an weird sound like an alien invasion. I was afraid to go to my mothers to see DD . We called the sheriff and it was a new fire alarm at the fire station out of the city limits. A squirrel had chewed into the lines and made the new alarm go off . No one knew how to turn it off since it was new.


That must have been eerie hearing the strange alarm going off. Squirrels can be real pests with wiring - they chewed through some wires in BIL's barn too.

There was a small fire in my parents building about a year ago, but this is now the 3rd false alarm. Last time the management said the staff were being trained to turn the alarm off but seems none of the trained staff were working on Sunday night :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to tell you about the news cast last night. If I didn't know better I would think it was the Ice Cream Bandits.
> 
> A semi driver whose had about 20,000 pounds of cheese left his truck in a fence in area and lock gates was gone about 1 hour return to find his load of cheese stolen. My gosh now they are stealing cheese there must be a black market for cheese. So if you see a lot of cheese showing up near you be aware it may be hot.. No it really happen I think the cheese fairy did it.


I wonder if they knew it was cheese - on the other hand, cheese is very expensive up here because of dairy quotas. Maybe they were Canadian black market cheese bandits :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How were your appointments today CB? Hope your Mama doesn't need surgery and your mouth isn't sore and DH is ok.


My mother asked for a wheelchair to be road in to get thru the hospital today. She has never done anything like that before. I wasn't able to go back with her during the test. We won't know anything until she hears from her dr. She thinks she has 2 arteries stopped up but I don't think the tech told her anything.

My bridge work is tomorrow.

DH's appointment is for a new wheelchair. He has to have 2 drs to order him a new chair. He went to his dr and the wheelchair people made him an appointment for PT. Stupid obamacare! He has been in a wheelchair since 1989. So much stupidity now to get anything that is needed. The drs. blamed it on the new obamacare not me. Our drs hate it. They say it is a pain for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You have troubles too. Sorry for your country. Dh saw your PM with <o a few weeks ago. Two peas in a pod.


 :sm16: :sm15: he never misses a good photo op and makes a lot of speeches without any substance. It would be funny if it wasn't sad -- a journalist made a video reading one of his speeches in a normal voice and it was a lot of nothing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh. Was the truck found?


yes semi was found empty. No mention of how they removed the cheese, but am sure they would need another semi or many vans or trucks to haul that much away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder if they knew it was cheese - on the other hand, cheese is very expensive up here because of dairy quotas. Maybe they were Canadian black market cheese bandits :sm23:


Well you may be on to something Watson. :sm20: :sm08: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: :sm15: he never misses a good photo op and makes a lot of speeches without any substance. It would be funny if it wasn't sad -- a journalist made a video reading one of his speeches in a normal voice and it was a lot of nothing


I feel for you. I understand . Same here.

:sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother asked for a wheelchair to be road in to get thru the hospital today. She has never done anything like that before. I wasn't able to go back with her during the test. We won't know anything until she hears from her dr. She thinks she has 2 arteries stopped up but I don't think the tech told her anything.
> 
> My bridge work is tomorrow.
> 
> DH's appointment is for a new wheelchair. He has to have 2 drs to order him a new chair. He went to his dr and the wheelchair people made him an appointment for PT. Stupid obamacare! He has been in a wheelchair since 1989. So much stupidity now to get anything that is needed. The drs. blamed it on the new obamacare not me. Our drs hate it. They say it is a pain for them.


The wait will be stressful for your Mama, hope she doesn't need surgery. Hope your mouth isn't too sore tomorrow.

Must be frustrating for DH and his drs. and it must add to the costs too. We're still having problems with our Veteran's Affairs needing new dr reports every year to keep the vets disability funding. They should be able to distinguish between temporary and permanent disabilities! The vet on the news lost his leg in Afghanistan and as he said on the news "I'm not likely to suddenly grow a new leg".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes semi was found empty. No mention of how they removed the cheese, but am sure they would need another semi or many vans or trucks to haul that much away.


They really knew what they were doing. I guess some people will work really hard not to work. :sm16:

We had a man on the news a few weeks ago in a wheelchair stealing over the counter on tape. I don't know if they found out who he was or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother asked for a wheelchair to be road in to get thru the hospital today. She has never done anything like that before. I wasn't able to go back with her during the test. We won't know anything until she hears from her dr. She thinks she has 2 arteries stopped up but I don't think the tech told her anything.
> 
> My bridge work is tomorrow.
> 
> DH's appointment is for a new wheelchair. He has to have 2 drs to order him a new chair. He went to his dr and the wheelchair people made him an appointment for PT. Stupid obamacare! He has been in a wheelchair since 1989. So much stupidity now to get anything that is needed. The drs. blamed it on the new obamacare not me. Our drs hate it. They say it is a pain for them.


From what I read OBC is not working and insurance company are pulling out. It has lost so much money and it is getting worst they are raising rates on plans.

Oh I do hope mom gets help she needs. My gosh how many people does it take to get a wheel chair. Oh oh I know the famous Clinton phase It takes a whole village.Or it should say a whole government and OBC.

Not nice to say but glad your crossing over the bridge. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They really knew what they were doing. I guess some people will work really hard not to work. :sm16:
> 
> We had a man on the news a few weeks ago in a wheelchair stealing over the counter on tape. I don't know if they found out who he was or not.


Good news - yesterday, a couple of our downtown security arrested a young couple that stole from a shop and they fit the description of the couple that has stolen from a couple of other shops over the last week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

interesting archaeology find dating back to Roman times in an old Israeli synagogue

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/mosaic-synagogue-huqoq-israel-magness-archaeology/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20160705news-mosaics&utm_campaign=Content&sf30290067=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The wait will be stressful for your Mama, hope she doesn't need surgery. Hope your mouth isn't too sore tomorrow.
> 
> Must be frustrating for DH and his drs. and it must add to the costs too. We're still having problems with our Veteran's Affairs needing new dr reports every year to keep the vets disability funding. They should be able to distinguish between temporary and permanent disabilities! The vet on the news lost his leg in Afghanistan and as he said on the news "I'm not likely to suddenly grow a new leg".


Thanks. I will be ok. Thanks.

That is sad about the vets. Dh had a lot of trouble getting his disability. It took 3 years . He had to fill out a new form every few months. DH said the same thing. They just like to harass and think you will give up on what you deserve. Plus Dh lose his hips. What is crazy he had gone to the dr in November . This time the insurance wouldn't pay for his appointment and test because he had a checkup before his year was up. He only went because the insurance told him he had to go for the chair now they won't pay. It was a good thing it did go because his BP was up.

I can't worry about Mama until I know what the dr tells us. I am calm for now. After that surgery last year she is just getting around better. I pray no surgery for her. It will knock her back down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> From what I read OBC is not working and insurance company are pulling out. It has lost so much money and it is getting worst they are raising rates on plans.
> 
> Oh I do hope mom gets help she needs. My gosh how many people does it take to get a wheel chair. Oh oh I know the famous Clinton phase It takes a whole village.Or it should say a whole government and OBC.
> 
> Not nice to say but glad your crossing over the bridge. :sm16: :sm02:


I am mad I am crossover the bridge but it needs to be done. :sm09: I am mad about all the money slipping out of my checkbook .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame them but at least it was only a false alarm. Last time it was thought to be a fire wasn't it?
> 
> Did I tell y'all about the strange alarm we had a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't our tornado warning but an weird sound like an alien invasion. I was afraid to go to my mothers to see DD . We called the sheriff and it was a new fire alarm at the fire station out of the city limits. A squirrel had chewed into the lines and made the new alarm go off . No one knew how to turn it off since it was new.


Aliens was it ET? Or was it a special phone to warn you that the Aliens.

Squirrels seem to like getting a charge out of life. If it is not electric they will not touch it. It kind of puts their lites out. Must be a drug thing. Hey we should do a study on it. You do know the government will give you a grant for any thing. If they can study why a frog crocks, why not why a squirrel like to get a charge out of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> interesting archaeology find dating back to Roman times in an old Israeli synagogue
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/mosaic-synagogue-huqoq-israel-magness-archaeology/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20160705news-mosaics&utm_campaign=Content&sf30290067=1


Wouldn't that be awesome to see that. I am glad they found it. Very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> _The rule of law no longer means anything in this country. We're done._
> 
> Now she can be blackmailed by our enemies.


To late someone on the news mention that it was possible that her email account may have been hack by another country. The joy of it all, if true they can black mail her too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Aliens was it ET? Or was it a special phone to warn you that the Aliens.
> 
> Squirrels seem to like getting a charge out of life. If it is not electric they will not touch it. It kind of puts their lites out. Must be a drug thing. Hey we should do a study on it. You do know the government will give you a grant for any thing. If they can study why a frog crocks, why not why a squirrel like to get a charge out of it.


You are a nut. A good nut but a nut. Squirrel blow our our transformer about one a year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To late someone on the news mention that it was possible that her email account may have been hack by another country. The joy of it all, if true they can black mail her too.


P lllllll eace


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a lot of worries here too; many Canadians are very concerned about the priorities and spending in provinces and federally. Spending levels can't be maintained and Ontario and the federal govt are falling over themselves to keep spending. I worry that the younger generation will have fewer opportunities than we had
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/robyn-urback-canada-is-living-large-today-while-dumping-the-costs-on-future-generations


Not good news that is for sure how sad that both of our countries are going down the golden path to ruins. 
Your right the next generation has nothing to look forward too.

I think we will be heading into another depression worst then the one in the past. There is no way our government can keep spending like they do before it ends in a depression.

This cracks me up if it weren't so worrisome In this state they are thinking of passing a mileage tax. Ever mile you drive will be tax. So lets see fewer people will travel, fewer goods will be transported by semi trucks, ect so that would mean what? It is scary I tell you it means no more Pizza delivery . What will I do if I can't get a Pizza, I mean really if I drive to the pizza parlor it will cost me if they drive to delivery my pizza it will cost me. It just horrible I tell you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I will be ok. Thanks.
> 
> That is sad about the vets. Dh had a lot of trouble getting his disability. It took 3 years . He had to fill out a new form every few months. DH said the same thing. They just like to harass and think you will give up on what you deserve. Plus Dh lose his hips. What is crazy he had gone to the dr in November . This time the insurance wouldn't pay for his appointment and test because he had a checkup before his year was up. He only went because the insurance told him he had to go for the chair now they won't pay. It was a good thing it did go because his BP was up.
> 
> I can't worry about Mama until I know what the dr tells us. I am calm for now. After that surgery last year she is just getting around better. I pray no surgery for her. It will knock her back down.


The bureaucracy keeps people going in circles!! I can understand why DH would have high BP after all that. I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for his new chair.

While DB and SIL were visiting, the news came out that the CEO of Alberta Worker's Compensation Board earns almost $900,000 per year and 5 vice presidents take in more than $500,000 each. All while injured workers get a run-around and employers get ever higher premiums.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bureaucracy keeps people going in circles!! I can understand why DH would have high BP after all that. I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for his new chair.
> 
> While DB and SIL were visiting, the news came out that the CEO of Alberta Worker's Compensation Board earns almost $900,000 per year and 5 vice presidents take in more than $500,000 each. All while injured workers get a run-around and employers get ever higher premiums.


That sounds about right. Same thing that happened at the RR. Life is not fair.

We met 3 sisters in the waiting room today. The one in the wheel chair skin was a bright yellow . I knew as soon as I saw her she liver problems. We starting taking to them. She had breast cancer last year and thought she was free of it. She was sent straight over to the hospital because of the color of her skin. I told her I would pray for her. We talked about crocheting when she saw me working on my purse. I started crying for her later while I in the waiting room. There is so much hurt in the world it makes my heart hurt. I hope I didn't upset anyone just thinking out loud.
Going to bed. Sweet dreams and love yall!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bureaucracy keeps people going in circles!! I can understand why DH would have high BP after all that. I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for his new chair.
> 
> While DB and SIL were visiting, the news came out that the CEO of Alberta Worker's Compensation Board earns almost $900,000 per year and 5 vice presidents take in more than $500,000 each. All while injured workers get a run-around and employers get ever higher premiums.


Do they have any higher up job opening I am available could use $900,000 I could rent a factory to store all the yarn I think I will need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds about right. Same thing that happened at the RR. Life is not fair.
> 
> We met 3 sisters in the waiting room today. The one in the wheel chair skin was a bright yellow . I knew as soon as I saw her she liver problems. We starting taking to them. She had breast cancer last year and thought she was free of it. She was sent straight over to the hospital because of the color of her skin. I told her I would pray for her. We talked about crocheting when she saw me working on my purse. I started crying for her later while I in the waiting room. There is so much hurt in the world it makes my heart hurt. I hope I didn't upset anyone just thinking out loud.
> Going to bed. Sweet dreams and love yall!♥


Oh that makes me sad to think of it.

God Bless I am off to bed too. Hope Gods arms around all tonight and peace will rein in our hearts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not good news that is for sure how sad that both of our countries are going down the golden path to ruins.
> Your right the next generation has nothing to look forward too.
> 
> I think we will be heading into another depression worst then the one in the past. There is no way our government can keep spending like they do before it ends in a depression.
> ...


Cutting back on pizza - the horror of it all :sm23: Seriously though - that is also being proposed by some in the extreme green movements. Province of BC has a carbon tax of 6.67 cents per litre of gas; there are also other provincal and federal taxes included in base price and then the sales tax added to the total -- so we pay taxes on top of taxes


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cutting back on pizza - the horror of it all :sm23: Seriously though - that is also being proposed by some in the extreme green movements. Province of BC has a carbon tax of 6.67 cents per litre of gas; there are also other provincal and federal taxes included in base price and then the sales tax added to the total -- so we pay taxes on top of taxes


well when they get around to it do you think they will start taxing us for using bathrooms next? :sm06:

Nite lady see you tomorrow hope you get a good nights sleep and shop is busy tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds about right. Same thing that happened at the RR. Life is not fair.
> 
> We met 3 sisters in the waiting room today. The one in the wheel chair skin was a bright yellow . I knew as soon as I saw her she liver problems. We starting taking to them. She had breast cancer last year and thought she was free of it. She was sent straight over to the hospital because of the color of her skin. I told her I would pray for her. We talked about crocheting when she saw me working on my purse. I started crying for her later while I in the waiting room. There is so much hurt in the world it makes my heart hurt. I hope I didn't upset anyone just thinking out loud.
> Going to bed. Sweet dreams and love yall!♥


So many sad stories everywhere.

Sleep well


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must have been a really good book! and an expensive flight


Glad it wasn't me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Though I have my doubts about that they will still vote her in They have her so high up on the throne they can't even kiss her feet any more. Since Mr. Clinton got away leads me to believe that she will too. They truly are above the law, they have played both sides and are now calling in the IOY's They did that in Arks. they have piled up so much dirt and have gotten away with it.


This morning's Wall Street Journal talks about how Hillary lied about it all. Gave quotes that show what a liar she is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to my parents a little while ago and they had another false alarm in their building at 3:30 am early Monday morning. It didn't get turned off for almost 1/2 hour and there were many very unhappy seniors :sm14:


Oh, no. I'm so sorry they had to endure that!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they should have dog ear plugs. Oh my gosh that must have put your poor parents in a bad way. First to think something is wrong then to find it going for 1/2 hour. I hope they took a nap during the day.


Where do I get dog ear plugs?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother asked for a wheelchair to be road in to get thru the hospital today. She has never done anything like that before. I wasn't able to go back with her during the test. We won't know anything until she hears from her dr. She thinks she has 2 arteries stopped up but I don't think the tech told her anything.
> 
> My bridge work is tomorrow.
> 
> DH's appointment is for a new wheelchair. He has to have 2 drs to order him a new chair. He went to his dr and the wheelchair people made him an appointment for PT. Stupid obamacare! He has been in a wheelchair since 1989. So much stupidity now to get anything that is needed. The drs. blamed it on the new obamacare not me. Our drs hate it. They say it is a pain for them.


How old is your mom, CB? Obamacare needs to go!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How old is your mom, CB? Obamacare needs to go!


84


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/political-cartoon/hillary-claims-shes-clean-heres-the-sick-truth


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

New topic, in case anyone is interested:

*For his next trick, Trump offers praise for Saddam Hussein (AGAIN !!!)*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412608-1.html#9319984

????????????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have ear plugs? Poor Trent - no where to get away from the noise


I felt so bad for Trent. There was nothing I could do. I tried his thunder shirt, but it was just too hot to wear it. I just let him go wherever he felt comfortable. He finally settled down on the couch next to me. I have a pair of headphones that block out just about all noise, but they were way to big for his little head. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How do they explain away Bill's visit with Lynch?
> 
> I read that some of the super delegates have been deserting Hillary for Bernie during the past month. Do you think the convention might not be the crowning that Hillary's supporters expect?


They explained it away as a "chance" meeting. We believe that just as we believed Benghazi was because of a video. The meeting only came to light because there was a reporter there that saw Bill entering Lynch's plane. They both knew better about such a meeting and that's why it was kept secret.

Unfortunately, Hillary has some die hard supporters and they don't care what she does.

I'm hoping so. I think one reason Bernie hasn't suspended his campaign is because some delegates are fleeing Camp Hillary.

It just boggles the mind thinking anyone can still support her when the FBI considers her grossly negligent in handling classified documents. At the very least she and all of her aides and staff involved with the emails should have their security clearances voided and they shouldn't be allowed to hold another government position. I would settle for that knowing Hillary can't be president.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you had a fun night 2 and 1/2 hours I would have gone off the wall. Poor dog. My spunky ran away when I let him out to go do his duty. He finial came back home. My last dog a German Shepard would ran into the basement. I can just see what was happening with yours.
> 
> At least here they Stop by ten last night.
> 
> I still think a CD of some kind of noise like siren would be a nice thing under their bed room window at say about 2 or 3 in the morning. :sm16:


I had a Doberman get caught between the back of the toilet and the wall during a thunder storm. Had to have the toilet removed to free the poor thing. It is so sad that we can't do anything for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh she will be the Queen as she already is wearing the crown. They did a lot of behind the scenes for the others as bad as them even wall street the Bill/Hillary foundation. They have called up those they help up in a not so nice way. They are in the big time now. Every one is paying their dues that they owe to them and like black mail the Clinton's are collecting their dues and it is sure to be a win for her. Another 4 years of greed, spend, ect. anyone who thinks she will do anything good is in for a shock.


Watching the bits from Hillary's & Obama's campaign BS, I noticed the podium wasn't changed before it was handed to Hillary. It still had the Presidential Seal. Was she trying it out for size? Barf, barf, barf... That too, was done on purpose folks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you read any of the comments? Everyone is getting angry over it too. They are above the law. I don't know if I can stand 4 more years of those two. Bill the first man or whatever he will be.


I believe his title will be First Gentleman. What a joke.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a lot of worries here too; many Canadians are very concerned about the priorities and spending in provinces and federally. Spending levels can't be maintained and Ontario and the federal govt are falling over themselves to keep spending. I worry that the younger generation will have fewer opportunities than we had
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/robyn-urback-canada-is-living-large-today-while-dumping-the-costs-on-future-generations


It's the same thing that is going on here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: :sm15: he never misses a good photo op and makes a lot of speeches without any substance. It would be funny if it wasn't sad -- a journalist made a video reading one of his speeches in a normal voice and it was a lot of nothing


Our press was dubbing the meeting with your PM, Obama and Mexico's President as the meeting of the Three Amigos. Especially after their rather awkward handshake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not good news that is for sure how sad that both of our countries are going down the golden path to ruins.
> Your right the next generation has nothing to look forward too.
> 
> I think we will be heading into another depression worst then the one in the past. There is no way our government can keep spending like they do before it ends in a depression.
> ...


The reason for the mileage tax is because the cars are getting much better mileage and the gas tax can't keep up. Hurray for modern technology!!! If we still had all those gas guzzlers, we could get by with just the gas tax. Now we can look forward to a mileage tax on top of the gas tax. The question is, will the roads and bridges get fixed any faster with this new tax? Why is the answer always NO?????


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They explained it away as a "chance" meeting. We believe that just as we believed Benghazi was because of a video. The meeting only came to light because there was a reporter there that saw Bill entering Lynch's plane. They both knew better about such a meeting and that's why it was kept secret.
> 
> Unfortunately, Hillary has some die hard supporters and they don't care what she does.
> 
> ...


The Democrats don't care what Hilgory does they blindly vote for whoever is running! We are doomed if she gets into the WH! Slick Willy will chase the women around the WH!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep, this is HOW I feel!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry Janie. You are not going to die with it tho. I pray that in the Name of Jesus for you. You have been missed. ♥


Thanks, CB as got new meds today as BP not good. My cousin died in her sleep - what a great way to die. Husband didn't know she was gone until he woke up!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, CB as got new meds today as BP not good. My cousin died in her sleep - what a great way to die. Husband didn't know she was gone until he woke up!


Oh, my. At least you can control your BP. Your cousin... and her husband. I want to die like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I felt so bad for Trent. There was nothing I could do. I tried his thunder shirt, but it was just too hot to wear it. I just let him go wherever he felt comfortable. He finally settled down on the couch next to me. I have a pair of headphones that block out just about all noise, but they were way to big for his little head. :sm13: :sm13:


Poor baby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They explained it away as a "chance" meeting. We believe that just as we believed Benghazi was because of a video. The meeting only came to light because there was a reporter there that saw Bill entering Lynch's plane. They both knew better about such a meeting and that's why it was kept secret.
> 
> Unfortunately, Hillary has some die hard supporters and they don't care what she does.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I believe his title will be First Gentleman. What a joke.


I know. Sad isn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, CB as got new meds today as BP not good. My cousin died in her sleep - what a great way to die. Husband didn't know she was gone until he woke up!


I hope they get your meds fixed soon. DH went thru the same thing. His is finally working. Sorry about your cousin but like you said best way to pass over to the other side. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My mother's dr called. She has 70% blockage on her left side and 25 on her right side. Keep praying please. Next Friday she will have the dye test .
I got my temporary bridge. What an ordeal! They junk tasted nasty. Tastes like Raid. I am ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/sleakphotography/posts/10209734769192649


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother's dr called. She has 70% blockage on her left side and 25 on her right side. Keep praying please. Next Friday she will have the dye test .
> I got my temporary bridge. What an ordeal! They junk tasted nasty. Tastes like Raid. I am ok.


CB, they can take care of your mom and give her many more years. They will take care of it and it will work out. Have faith.

Glad you are ok.

Please believe your mom will be ok. They will take out the blockage.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, they can take care of your mom and give her many more years. They will take care of it and it will work out. Have faith.
> 
> Glad you are ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks LL. I will have faith. She is the one without faith. She will be ok I believe it. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary Clinton Rally


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha... on and on...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. I will have faith. She is the one without faith. She will be ok I believe it. ♥


There is a plan. Whatever it is will happen. She is without faith? Explain if you want...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is a plan. Whatever it is will happen. She is without faith? Explain if you want...


She is a believer but scared is what I meant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> This morning's Wall Street Journal talks about how Hillary lied about it all. Gave quotes that show what a liar she is.


Last night Canadian CTV news flipped between the FBI Director's findings and Clinton's statements saying the opposite -- clearly she lied when originally asked the questions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I felt so bad for Trent. There was nothing I could do. I tried his thunder shirt, but it was just too hot to wear it. I just let him go wherever he felt comfortable. He finally settled down on the couch next to me. I have a pair of headphones that block out just about all noise, but they were way to big for his little head. :sm13: :sm13:


Poor little guy :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They explained it away as a "chance" meeting. We believe that just as we believed Benghazi was because of a video. The meeting only came to light because there was a reporter there that saw Bill entering Lynch's plane. They both knew better about such a meeting and that's why it was kept secret.
> 
> Unfortunately, Hillary has some die hard supporters and they don't care what she does.
> 
> ...


Both Clintons have shown so much unethical behaviour over the years. Historically many other politicians and officials have been forced to resign over less. I don't envy you your choices this election.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Our press was dubbing the meeting with your PM, Obama and Mexico's President as the meeting of the Three Amigos. Especially after their rather awkward handshake.


They use the same Three Amigos here too. Trudeau announced cancellation of Mexican visa requirements to enter Canada during the meeting and he had already changed immigration criteria for foreign marriages so we will likely see a return to greater immigration fraud and illegal entry that the previous Conservative govt had dealt with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The reason for the mileage tax is because the cars are getting much better mileage and the gas tax can't keep up. Hurray for modern technology!!! If we still had all those gas guzzlers, we could get by with just the gas tax. Now we can look forward to a mileage tax on top of the gas tax. The question is, will the roads and bridges get fixed any faster with this new tax? Why is the answer always NO?????


One of the proposals being put forward by federal and Ontario Liberal governments is to use our pension funds to finance infrastructure -- that should have anyone hoping to receive their Canada Pension very worried. (the equivalent of using your Social Security funds to finance infrastructure).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, CB as got new meds today as BP not good. My cousin died in her sleep - what a great way to die. Husband didn't know she was gone until he woke up!


Thinking of you Janie; hope the new meds bring your BP down. Your cousin had a gentle death, I'd pray the same for all of us when our time comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother's dr called. She has 70% blockage on her left side and 25 on her right side. Keep praying please. Next Friday she will have the dye test .
> I got my temporary bridge. What an ordeal! They junk tasted nasty. Tastes like Raid. I am ok.


Did you say it was your Mom's neck arteries that were being tested CB? Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is a believer but scared is what I meant.


I can understand her being scared about all the tests and procedures -- it's not death that is scary for me, but the process of dying.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is a believer but scared is what I meant.


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you say it was your Mom's neck arteries that were being tested CB? Keeping all of you in my prayers.


Yes both sides of her neck. Thank you for your prayers. They mean a lot to me. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes both sides of her neck. Thank you for your prayers. They mean a lot to me. ♥


They can fix it. Have faith that she will be ok. I know it is hard - as I worry soooo much.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends!

Boy is it hot out there, so I did some yardwork at 6 AM to try to beat the heat. Want to do something else, but need the sun to move to do it so I do not fry when I on the deck. Watched most of the Trump rally last night. He was so on point, especially regarding CNN. Now watching Director Comey's hearing. Very eye opening. Find it interesting that one of the reasons for not charging Hillary is because the law she broke might be Unconstitutional. Huh? Oh well, it does make my time knitting more interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Boy is it hot out there, so I did some yardwork at 6 AM to try to beat the heat. Want to do something else, but need the sun to move to do it so I do not fry when I on the deck. Watched most of the Trump rally last night. He was so on point, especially regarding CNN. Now watching Director Comey's hearing. Very eye opening. Find it interesting that one of the reasons for not charging Hillary is because the law she broke might be Unconstitutional. Huh? Oh well, it does make my time knitting more interesting.


They ought to get her good... Put her behind bars. Thunderstorms on the way. Hot here, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, CB as got new meds today as BP not good. My cousin died in her sleep - what a great way to die. Husband didn't know she was gone until he woke up!


Sorry for your loss Janie. At least it was peaceful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary Clinton Rally


WOW Hillary has that many people at her rallies? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the proposals being put forward by federal and Ontario Liberal governments is to use our pension funds to finance infrastructure -- that should have anyone hoping to receive their Canada Pension very worried. (the equivalent of using your Social Security funds to finance infrastructure).


It's unbelievable, what happens when this money runs out?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo and CB - I saw this article about calming dogs during storms and fireworks and thought of your puppies. When it's too hot for the thunder shirt, maybe the wrap would help.

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/trick-keep-dog-calm-fireworks-or-storm/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2016/07/were-mystified-and-confused-by-your-decision/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo and CB - I saw this article about calming dogs during storms and fireworks and thought of your puppies. When it's too hot for the thunder shirt, maybe the wrap would help.
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/trick-keep-dog-calm-fireworks-or-storm/


We may have to try that. Doesn't hurt to try. Thanks WCK


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes both sides of her neck. Thank you for your prayers. They mean a lot to me. ♥


I hope she had a good sleep and is feeling a little calmer today. Treating neck blockages has also been used for MS so I think much more is known about the process and more skilled technicians.

How is your mouth today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope she had a good sleep and is feeling a little calmer today. Treating neck blockages has also been used for MS so I think much more is known about the process and more skilled technicians.
> 
> How is your mouth today?


My mother is very upset. She is almost out of control. I wish we could give her something to calm down. My GS talked to her about her procedure . He helped a little. She always thinks the worse will happen. Thanks for the prayers and the encouragement.

My mouth is fine. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.c-span.org/video/?412315-1/fbi-director-james-comey-testifies-hillary-clinton-email-probe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's unbelievable, what happens when this money runs out?


The politicians seem to think it will be a good investment and create good returns for the pension funds -- but how often does a govt project even come in on budget, never mind creating a big profit?! We've been paying ever higher contributions for years now and they just announced huge increases over several years starting next year.

Canada Pension started in the mid 60's and sounded good in theory, but the money just went into general govt revenues instead of being held and invested in a dedicated account. Govt seemed to think employment would grow at the same rate forever and people would never live longer. They also started using it for disability pensions and other payouts.

In hindsight, I think they should have set in up as a compulsory, locked-in retirement account (RIF) that was independently administered and linked directly to the employee. That way people would have control over their own funds. I wish they would set up that system on a go forward basis - but not likely that the govt would give up control over that much money.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2016/07/were-mystified-and-confused-by-your-decision/


 :sm06:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> *My mother is very upset. She is almost out of control. I wish we could give her something to calm down.* My GS talked to her about her procedure . He helped a little. She always thinks the worse will happen. Thanks for the prayers and the encouragement.
> 
> My mouth is fine. ♥


Have you ever heard of Hyland's Calms ???

They also make Calms Forte, which work a little better IMO.

*Both Calms are homeopathic, non-habit-forming, non-toxic, and don't interfere with ANY conventional medication.*

Hyland's Calms:

http://www.hylands.com/products/hylands-calms

Hyland's Calms Forte:

http://www.hylands.com/products/hylands-calms-fort%C3%A9%C2%AE

You can review the literature and read the reviews to find out if they're something you might like to try for your mom.

????????????????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys or Yarnie do you know anything about this?
http://guardianlv.com/2014/02/giant-human-skeletons-discovered-in-wisconsin/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

One of my BIL sent memes "when insults had class" -- I think this one works for most politicians


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys or Yarnie do you know anything about this?
> http://guardianlv.com/2014/02/giant-human-skeletons-discovered-in-wisconsin/


Per National Geographic:

H O A X ...

Photoshopped.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/12/071214-giant-skeleton_2.html

????????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my BIL sent memes "when insults had class" -- I think this one works for most politicians


Right now our country really needs our prayers. Our police are being gunned down on the streets of Dallas Texas right now by a snapper. So much hate and unrest right now. Prayer is the only thing that will change anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother is very upset. She is almost out of control. I wish we could give her something to calm down. My GS talked to her about her procedure . He helped a little. She always thinks the worse will happen. Thanks for the prayers and the encouragement.
> 
> My mouth is fine. ♥


Oh, your poor mom. It will be ok. I worry like her - I understand her worry. Prayers for her and your family. I bet your mom is a wonderful woman.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Have you ever heard of Hyland's Calms ???
> 
> They also make Calms Forte, which work a little better IMO.
> 
> ...


We use Calms Forte all the time. It is very good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Where do I get dog ear plugs?


I don't think they have make them LL. The problem with doing it is dogs and cats would be at trying to remove them and may hurt themselves more. Anything that animals are put in or put on them just causes more problem, as they do not understand the reason for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 84


I agree with WCk the fear of dying does not scare me. It the thought of the pain that will happen before I leave this earth. I have seem to much of it in my life to know that no one will get off this earth with out it. Christ suffered worst pain I know. So I do not expect to leave this earth without it. But have seem people who are about to die in peace . Not all have a peaceful death.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't think they have make them LL. The problem with doing it is dogs and cats would be at trying to remove them and may hurt themselves more. Anything that animals are put in or put on them just causes more problem, as they do not understand the reason for it.


So true! We tried doggie boots once. OMG. You should have seen them walk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with WCk the fear of dying does not scare me. It the thought of the pain that will happen before I leave this earth. I have seem to much of it in my life to know that no one will get off this earth with out it. Christ suffered worst pain I know. So I do not expect to
> leave this earth without it. But have seem people who are about to die in peace . Not all have a peaceful death.


Part of my DH's testimony from being ran over by the train was when he got hurt and was almost dying. He said he felt no pain. The Bible says death has no sting . Like you said if you live that is the stinging part. Mama is afraid she will have a stroke during the test or the procedure . It is leaving your family to me would be the hardest part. The other will be a blessing to get away from. Plus I will be with my Savior and my family that is there. If you are one of the Redeemed that is what eternity is. 
:sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Part of my DH's testimony from being ran over by the train was when he got hurt and was almost dying. He said he felt no pain. The Bible says death has no sting . Like you said if you live that is the stinging part. Mama is afraid she will have a stroke during the test or the procedure . It is leaving your family to me would be the hardest part. The other will be a blessing to get away from. Plus I will be with my Savior and my family that is there. If you are one of the Redeemed you have that to spend eternity doing.
> :sm02:


What you wrote about your husband is amazing. Yes, no pain. Did the doctors say there is risk of stroke with the procedure?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They explained it away as a "chance" meeting. We believe that just as we believed Benghazi was because of a video. The meeting only came to light because there was a reporter there that saw Bill entering Lynch's plane. They both knew better about such a meeting and that's why it was kept secret.
> 
> Unfortunately, Hillary has some die hard supporters and they don't care what she does.
> 
> ...


I watch the committee that is investigating Clinton two thing stood out the senator who claim he did not believe one senator was receiving emails ect about people upset that there is a double standard with people like Clinton are held to a different stander to the common people who would be in jail for if they did the same thing. Also Comey saying he was no longer a Republican. Senator Gowdy was the one who really put forth questions that were not answered by Comey. Senator Cummings was the one who brought up that Senator who mention the fact that people were email ect was not being truthful. Maybe he should get out of his world and ask the general public why they do not trust Clinton. Seem it has been shown that more people do not trust her then trust her.

was not being truthful. This man I have no respect for as to what he said and did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> God Bless America
> 
> http://www.tmn.today/2016/06/kate-smith-walked-up-to-the-mic-and-introduced-us-to-god-bless-america-fabulous/?source=tpi
> 
> Beautiful


Yes it was Dad gave me a recording of her songs and that one That stood out to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a Doberman get caught between the back of the toilet and the wall during a thunder storm. Had to have the toilet removed to free the poor thing. It is so sad that we can't do anything for them.


Now that is bad he must have been more then afraid, poor thing is right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What you wrote about your husband is amazing. Yes, no pain. Did the doctors say there is risk of stroke with the procedure?


When Dh knew he was falling he screamed Jesus at the top of his lungs. He fell and the boxcar ran over his foot. He was rolled under the set of wheels and it blew out both of his hips. One leg was to the side of him and the other leg was on his face. He knew he was going to die because the next set of wheels was coming and would have cut him in half. He was lying in his own blood and on his back. He saw his life pass before him and he said it was me and his 3 kids. He raised his hands and said Lord I will serve you til my dying breath. When he said that the boxcar came to a complete stop. It was rolling down a hill loose going to a Mc Donalds warehouse with people working. Then the Lord told him to get out from under the car. He drug his body out and used is belt to stop the bleeding. When he called Jesus his crew heard him and was there on top of him , praying. That was Nov. 24, 1989. Lots more has happened but that is where there was no sting.

There is always a chance of stroke when they put the dye in your veins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the committee that is investigating Clinton two thing stood out the senator who claim he did not believe one senator was receiving emails ect about people upset that there is a double standard with people like Clinton are held to a different stander to the common people who would be in jail for if they did the same thing. Also Comey saying he was no longer a Republican. Senator Gowdy was the one who really put forth questions that were not answered by Comey. Senator Cummings was the one who brought up that Senator who mention the fact that people were email ect was not being truthful. Maybe he should get out of his world and ask the general public why they do not trust Clinton. Seem it has been shown that more people do not trust her then trust her.
> 
> was not being truthful. This man I have no respect for as to what he said and did.


I love Trey Gowdy.He goes straight for the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I believe his title will be First Gentleman. What a joke.


Well that would be a first Gentleman, he has shown not what may be consider a gentleman. More like a person who preys on women outside of his marriage then lies about it. Mrs. of course belittles every women that came forth with what he had done to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Watching the bits from Hillary's & Obama's campaign BS, I noticed the podium wasn't changed before it was handed to Hillary. It still had the Presidential Seal. Was she trying it out for size? Barf, barf, barf... That too, was done on purpose folks.


She may have been doing it. But what bothered me is a President announcing she was highly qualified for the job of being president. Does that mean as long as you are a good lair you should be President?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yep, this is HOW I feel!


Sorry about your lost Janeway. I do hope your blood pressure can and is under control.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have time to log on during the day today. How was your day LL? What have you been up to?


Hi WCK,

We are driving to my brother-in-laws house in Rochester, NY. It should be a trying situation as that is what they are. I will try to keep
my patience. My sister-in-law has poor judgement, analyzes one's life incorrectly and then becomes very judgemental. She also screams and yells all the time. 
Husband does the same thing...I will try to survive the two days with them. We will be leaving in a few minutes...

Have been in the garden plot looking for beetle eggs and slugs. Messy business.

Hope you are well. What are you doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's our anniversary this weekend so DH and I are going out for dinner tomorrow night


Happy Anniversary! Have a wonderful day and a wonderful dinner - romantic!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many years? Happy Anniversary! Where are you going?


I have the same questions.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB, My heart was beating so fast reading your story. You have been through so much. My heart is with you.

I will research about your mom's procedure. My father had a stroke after his pacemaker was put in. Lost the left side
of his body and speech completely - and he regained it all back. All of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother's dr called. She has 70% blockage on her left side and 25 on her right side. Keep praying please. Next Friday she will have the dye test .
> I got my temporary bridge. What an ordeal! They junk tasted nasty. Tastes like Raid. I am ok.


Can understand her fear the older I get the more that goes wrong wonder what will happen next. Yuck Raid, not o.k. When had my work done no raid smell just hard not to chew on that side.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

Stroke only happens in 2-3% of patients. That is very, very low. Probably won't happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the proposals being put forward by federal and Ontario Liberal governments is to use our pension funds to finance infrastructure -- that should have anyone hoping to receive their Canada Pension very worried. (the equivalent of using your Social Security funds to finance infrastructure).


Sounds like both countries have spending out of control problems. Borrow from one program to pay for another that they already empty the funds out of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Boy is it hot out there, so I did some yardwork at 6 AM to try to beat the heat. Want to do something else, but need the sun to move to do it so I do not fry when I on the deck. Watched most of the Trump rally last night. He was so on point, especially regarding CNN. Now watching Director Comey's hearing. Very eye opening. Find it interesting that one of the reasons for not charging Hillary is because the law she broke might be Unconstitutional. Huh? Oh well, it does make my time knitting more interesting.


It does doesn't it . I found listening to it strange and interesting how one can be so innocent but yet can be lying


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2016/07/were-mystified-and-confused-by-your-decision/


I and many others wonder that same thing and more?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys or Yarnie do you know anything about this?
> http://guardianlv.com/2014/02/giant-human-skeletons-discovered-in-wisconsin/


No have not but strange not as have heard before that the human race was much taller then the standard today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my BIL sent memes "when insults had class" -- I think this one works for most politicians


 Know that is a good one . :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Right now our country really needs our prayers. Our police are being gunned down on the streets of Dallas Texas right now by a snapper. So much hate and unrest right now. Prayer is the only thing that will change anything.[/q
> 
> O.K. I know I am off the wall upset with what is happening to this country and not just ours. I will stop now as I have caught up finially.
> 
> See we have move up to 71 . I must say today I have done my job to move on to next one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When Dh knew he was falling he screamed Jesus at the top of his lungs. He fell and the boxcar ran over his foot. He was rolled under the set of wheels and it blew out both of his hips. One leg was to the side of him and the other leg was on his face. He knew he was going to die because the next set of wheels was coming and would have cut him in half. He was lying in his own blood and on his back. He saw his life pass before him and he said it was me and his 3 kids. He raised his hands and said Lord I will serve you til my dying breath. When he said that the boxcar came to a complete stop. It was rolling down a hill loose going to a Mc Donalds warehouse with people working. Then the Lord told him to get out from under the car. He drug his body out and used is belt to stop the bleeding. When he called Jesus his crew heard him and was there on top of him , praying. That was Nov. 24, 1989. Lots more has happened but that is where there was no sting.
> 
> There is always a chance of stroke when they put the dye in your veins.


Oh CB God Bless him and you and your family. You know I am praying for your mom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a safe trip LL and hope you make it through it all and have moments of peace.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a safe trip LL and hope you make it through it all and have moments of peace.


Thank you! I will have patience - but also need to learn to speak up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB God Bless him and you and your family. You know I am praying for your mom.


Yes I know you and the rest are praying for her. ♥

LL I hope you have a very enjoyable trip .XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Right now our country really needs our prayers. Our police are being gunned down on the streets of Dallas Texas right now by a snapper. So much hate and unrest right now. Prayer is the only thing that will change anything.[/q
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo and CB - I saw this article about calming dogs during storms and fireworks and thought of your puppies. When it's too hot for the thunder shirt, maybe the wrap would help.
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/trick-keep-dog-calm-fireworks-or-storm/


Thanks WCK, it appears to work the same as the thunder shirt. It would be a lot cooler.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The politicians seem to think it will be a good investment and create good returns for the pension funds -- but how often does a govt project even come in on budget, never mind creating a big profit?! We've been paying ever higher contributions for years now and they just announced huge increases over several years starting next year.
> 
> Canada Pension started in the mid 60's and sounded good in theory, but the money just went into general govt revenues instead of being held and invested in a dedicated account. Govt seemed to think employment would grow at the same rate forever and people would never live longer. They also started using it for disability pensions and other payouts.
> 
> In hindsight, I think they should have set in up as a compulsory, locked-in retirement account (RIF) that was independently administered and linked directly to the employee. That way people would have control over their own funds. I wish they would set up that system on a go forward basis - but not likely that the govt would give up control over that much money.


Give the people control of their money? What ever are you thinking WCK. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the committee that is investigating Clinton two thing stood out the senator who claim he did not believe one senator was receiving emails ect about people upset that there is a double standard with people like Clinton are held to a different stander to the common people who would be in jail for if they did the same thing. Also Comey saying he was no longer a Republican. Senator Gowdy was the one who really put forth questions that were not answered by Comey. Senator Cummings was the one who brought up that Senator who mention the fact that people were email ect was not being truthful. Maybe he should get out of his world and ask the general public why they do not trust Clinton. Seem it has been shown that more people do not trust her then trust her.
> 
> was not being truthful. This man I have no respect for as to what he said and did.


IMO as far as Cummings is concerned, the Democrats can do no wrong. He is not a flexible person and has an agenda which he brings out every chance he gets.

I think the real eye opener will be for the millennials that are true Sanders supporters. I doubt they will be holding their nose and voting for Hillary in November. According to my DD and niece, who are both upper end millennials, many were shocked to see how negligent Hillary was with classified documents. They also had their eyes opened at how easily she lies. This doesn't mean they will vote Republican, but I don't think they will vote for Hillary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She may have been doing it. But what bothered me is a President announcing she was highly qualified for the job of being president. Does that mean as long as you are a good lair you should be President?????


From one liar to another. Obama has done his fair share of lying so knows what he is talking about. Or perhaps to be highly qualified you have to be carelessly/grossly negligent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! I will have patience - but also need to learn to speak up.


Have a good visit. It's good to speak up. It can be done without a fight. Good luck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I watched almost the entire hearing yesterday. One of the most outrageous things that happened was when at least three of the Democrats grandstanded off topic to talk about Black Lives Matter. There is a false belief that only Whites are racists; and Dallas proves that belief wrong. Wonder if there is a rally for White (cops) Lives Matter will be considered a racist rally. I believe that the Black Lives Matter movement was based on a false premise; that Trayvon was shot with his hands up and had done nothing wrong. I believe that the rallying cry had a second part to it. I believe that they really mean: Black lives matter more than _______. I doubt that any of those grandstanding Dems will come out and say that White Cop Lives Matter.
> 
> All I believe is that after two Black Attorney Generals and a "black" president that the promise of better race relations was a lie. I can not think of one way that race relations have improved under this administration. In fact, I fear that race relations have deteriorated to the way things were in the 1960's and cities were burning. How is that for 'hope and change'?


I think that is the kind of 'hope and change' Obama wanted all along - totally divide the country. Loretta Lynch's speech today was one that Obama should have given instead of his always going to gun control. Lynch sincerely sounded as though she wanted the country to come together. We should have seen Obama's plan after the first race related incident when Obama stated that the Boston police acted stupidly, when all they did was do their job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. My grandson is interested in giants and dinosaur. Just wandered if you knew about this. 


joeysomma said:


> I have not heard of these skeletons. They were found in the Lake Delton area. Near Wisconsin Dells. A very large Indian Settlement (now called Ho Chunk). There are many burial mounds in that area.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think that is the kind of 'hope and change' Obama wanted all along - totally divide the country. Loretta Lynch's speech today was one that Obama should have given instead of his always going to gun control. Lynch sincerely sounded as though she wanted the country to come together. We should have seen Obama's plan after the first race related incident when Obama stated that the Boston police acted stupidly, when all they did was do their job.


Oh please.................. She is nothing more than a Clinton cultist. She is corrupt as Hillary.

Even after Dallas there are inconsiderate marchers for Black Lives Matters. Just proves the caliber of the people involved with that movement.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the committee that is investigating Clinton two thing stood out the senator who claim he did not believe one senator was receiving emails ect about people upset that there is a double standard with people like Clinton are held to a different stander to the common people who would be in jail for if they did the same thing. Also Comey saying he was no longer a Republican. Senator Gowdy was the one who really put forth questions that were not answered by Comey. Senator Cummings was the one who brought up that Senator who mention the fact that people were email ect was not being truthful. Maybe he should get out of his world and ask the general public why they do not trust Clinton. Seem it has been shown that more people do not trust her then trust her.
> 
> was not being truthful. This man I have no respect for as to what he said and did.


*GOP accidentally does Clinton a favor with James Comey hearing*

"As if that weren't enough, note that on Tuesday, the story looked like Comey vs. Clinton - the FBI director didn't think the Democratic candidate broke any laws, but he clearly wasn't pleased with some of her decisions, and he delivered a public rebuke. Now the story is Comey vs. Republicans - GOP lawmakers had some baseless allegations and reckless conspiracy theories, some of which targeted Comey directly, and they asked the FBI director to give testimony knocking down each of their bad arguments."

Read the FULL article:

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/gop-accidentally-does-clinton-favor-james-comey-hearing?cid=eml_mra_20160708

????????????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think today was the hottest so far. It is 85 right now. We had every fan and a/c going today.
Is everyone else staying cool?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2012/03/14/how%20saul%20alinsky%20taught%20barack%20obama%20everything%20he%20knows%20about%20civic%20upheaval/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has learned it well, to our detriment. He said he was going to fundamentally change America, and he did It does not even come close to the America we had, when he took office.


I know. I can't wait until Jan. I pray to God there will be a better president next.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have a good visit. It's good to speak up. It can be done without a fight. Good luck.


Solo I wish I had the skill to speak up constructively...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think today was the hottest so far. It is 85 right now. We had every fan and a/c going today.
> Is everyone else staying cool?


We are cooling down here windows open. Want to get wash done tomorrow and out on the line. Monday they are suppose to start moving equipment in to redo bridge. Am sure there will be no hanging clothes on the line many be on weekends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2012/03/14/how%20saul%20alinsky%20taught%20barack%20obama%20everything%20he%20knows%20about%20civic%20upheaval/


I can believe what Bart wrote. Ever thing that he wrote is what I have seen happening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We are cooling down here windows open. Want to get wash done tomorrow and out on the line. Monday they are suppose to start moving equipment in to redo bridge. Am sure there will be no hanging clothes on the line many be on weekends.


No you won't be able to hang outside then. Is the dust terrible?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo I wish I had the skill to speak up constructively...


you will do just fine . You should not put yourself down, you have and will be just fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you won't be able to hang outside then. Is the dust terrible?


yes and it is getting worst and will get even more so in the next few weeks. This will not be done until Oct.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to turn TV off just keep watching what is happening and get brain over load and angry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to turn TV off just keep watching what is happening and get brain over load and angry.


I know us too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I find this interest:

In the constitution it is said by Daniel Webster speaking to another person. 

It is Sir the peoples government.

Made for the people, made by the people and answerable to the people.

This is how I see our government now:

this is made for the government (not the people)

By the Government ,

and answerable to the government.

at the end of Webster speech he said

the "people of the Untied States have declared that this constitution shall be the supreme law.

I think that our government does not under stand that we are the people not the government. 

As it stands now the whole of government have control of everything and does not seem to care about we the people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Right now our country really needs our prayers. Our police are being gunned down on the streets of Dallas Texas right now by a snapper. So much hate and unrest right now. Prayer is the only thing that will change anything.


I was so shocked to see the news last night, breaks my heart and makes we worry even more about our nephew who is a police officer. I know that some police are are criminals, murderers and racists -- BUT most are dedicated and work hard to keep us and our communities safe. They put their lives at risk when they do their jobs and are targeted for who they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln Gettysburg address Nov. 19, 1863:

We here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain.

That this nation under"GOD" shall have a new birth of freedom

and that the government of the people

by the people 

for the people 

Shall not perish from the earth. 

Seem the government still does not understand who the people really are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was so shocked to see the news last night, breaks my heart and makes we worry even more about our nephew who is a police officer. I know that some police are are criminals, murderers and racists -- BUT most are dedicated and work hard to keep us and our communities safe. They put their lives at risk when they do their jobs and are targeted for who they are.


I will pray that your nephew is kept safe. You are right about some police are bad. But if you really look at it every job have the good and the bad in it.

Look at our government I can as of now not find many who are not bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another shooting.http://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/07/08/blm-cop-hater-thug-police-1-dead/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch the committee that is investigating Clinton two thing stood out the senator who claim he did not believe one senator was receiving emails ect about people upset that there is a double standard with people like Clinton are held to a different stander to the common people who would be in jail for if they did the same thing. Also Comey saying he was no longer a Republican. Senator Gowdy was the one who really put forth questions that were not answered by Comey. Senator Cummings was the one who brought up that Senator who mention the fact that people were email ect was not being truthful. Maybe he should get out of his world and ask the general public why they do not trust Clinton. Seem it has been shown that more people do not trust her then trust her.
> 
> was not being truthful. This man I have no respect for as to what he said and did.


Krauthammer has an interesting opinion on Comey letting Clinton off the hook -- that he didn't want to have a direct role that would affect the election.
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-why-did-fbi-director-james-comey-let-hillary-clinton-off-the-hook


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another shooting.http://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/07/08/blm-cop-hater-thug-police-1-dead/


Oh this is getting worst like the person on face book said about going after police from the 9th to the 12th. I am going to be praying for their safety.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When Dh knew he was falling he screamed Jesus at the top of his lungs. He fell and the boxcar ran over his foot. He was rolled under the set of wheels and it blew out both of his hips. One leg was to the side of him and the other leg was on his face. He knew he was going to die because the next set of wheels was coming and would have cut him in half. He was lying in his own blood and on his back. He saw his life pass before him and he said it was me and his 3 kids. He raised his hands and said Lord I will serve you til my dying breath. When he said that the boxcar came to a complete stop. It was rolling down a hill loose going to a Mc Donalds warehouse with people working. Then the Lord told him to get out from under the car. He drug his body out and used is belt to stop the bleeding. When he called Jesus his crew heard him and was there on top of him , praying. That was Nov. 24, 1989. Lots more has happened but that is where there was no sting.
> 
> There is always a chance of stroke when they put the dye in your veins.


The Lord decided that your DH still had much to accomplish here on Earth. His injuries and disabilities must have been a hardship, but I'm glad that he has been there for you and your kids and grands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Krauthammer has an interesting opinion on Comey letting Clinton off the hook -- that he didn't want to have a direct role that would affect the election.
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-why-did-fbi-director-james-comey-let-hillary-clinton-off-the-hook


He maybe very right in what he posted. But it still does not excuse Comey from passing by the law to protect his reputation. He has done a great disservice to this country and to the people of this country. So that would seem to me that his reputation will be as bad or worst then what he said and what he has done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> We are driving to my brother-in-laws house in Rochester, NY. It should be a trying situation as that is what they are. I will try to keep
> my patience. My sister-in-law has poor judgement, analyzes one's life incorrectly and then becomes very judgemental. She also screams and yells all the time.
> ...


Nothing very exciting happening with me LL. It's good of you to make the effort to support your DH in visiting his family - makes for a lot of stress though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Lord decided that your DH still had much to accomplish here on Earth. His injuries and disabilities must have been a hardship, but I'm glad that he has been there for you and your kids and grands.


Amen he has been a blessing to his family and to him self.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Krauthammer has an interesting opinion on Comey letting Clinton off the hook -- that he didn't want to have a direct role that would affect the election.
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-why-did-fbi-director-james-comey-let-hillary-clinton-off-the-hook


I think Krauthammer is one of the wisest men alive. Who knows why Comey really made the decision he did but Krauthammer 's reasoning made sense. It is a shame to be linked to letting Hilary go tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Lord decided that your DH still had much to accomplish here on Earth. His injuries and disabilities must have been a hardship, but I'm glad that he has been there for you and your kids and grands.


Yes me too. I am always thankful for it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK look into magazine and it is all about I Cord and the different ways they are using it in sweaters. It is really neat.

I was going to do it on leg warmers, but change my mind rip out part of it and doing something different. Should get camera charged and could post pictures just lazy I know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I find it amazing how GOD works the bad into the good. What seem the end of every plan and life turns into a blessing unseen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo I wish I had the skill to speak up constructively...


You're a very caring person LL, give yourself a moment to think about it and then speak from your heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We are cooling down here windows open. Want to get wash done tomorrow and out on the line. Monday they are suppose to start moving equipment in to redo bridge. Am sure there will be no hanging clothes on the line many be on weekends.


It's been overcast with some rain the past few days, but the wind dries everything up so we are still on water restrictions. I feel sorry for the noise and dust you will have for the next few months. Take lots of day trips. Do you have a basement?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK look into magazine and it is all about I Cord and the different ways they are using it in sweaters. It is really neat.
> 
> I was going to do it on leg warmers, but change my mind rip out part of it and doing something different. Should get camera charged and could post pictures just lazy I know.


Are you still designing patterns ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My plant swap is tomorrow. Going to bed early. Sweet dreams. Love!
We all need to pray for our country. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been overcast with some rain the past few days, but the wind dries everything up so we are still on water restrictions. I feel sorry for the noise and dust you will have for the next few months. Take lots of day trips. Do you have a basement?


Oh I was wondering if you had any rain looks like it was not enough. Yes have a basement but unfinish. Will have to dry clothes or hang them down there I guess.

Have they been able to put fire out ? or is it still burning?

I want to go to Suzie Q fish market . It is on Lake Michigan and they smoke fresh caught fish and also have fresh fish to sell. In the winter they import salmon love their smoke salmon. Different rubs too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My plant swap is tomorrow. Going to bed early. Sweet dreams. Love!
> We all need to pray for our country. ♥


Hope you find ones you like and want. Will be getting off too.

Nite WCK and CB prayers for this country and Canada and for your nephew WCK.

God bless to you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will pray that your nephew is kept safe. You are right about some police are bad. But if you really look at it every job have the good and the bad in it.
> 
> Look at our government I can as of now not find many who are not bad.


Thanks Yarnie - he's a very good person and also does a lot of volunteer work in the community and he is a husband and dad to twin boys. We also have several friends that work or are retired officers.

I agree with you that we will find some bad people in any job or position. I know it happens more often in your country, but police are also targeted up here and there are also cases where people deliberately confront the police. These random attacks should make the police even more cautious and that could affect how they do their jobs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He maybe very right in what he posted. But it still does not excuse Comey from passing by the law to protect his reputation. He has done a great disservice to this country and to the people of this country. So that would seem to me that his reputation will be as bad or worst then what he said and what he has done.


I think Krauthammer agrees with you that it wasn't a good decision.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK look into magazine and it is all about I Cord and the different ways they are using it in sweaters. It is really neat.
> 
> I was going to do it on leg warmers, but change my mind rip out part of it and doing something different. Should get camera charged and could post pictures just lazy I know.


Get that camera out Yarnie! :sm23: What magazine were you looking at?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My plant swap is tomorrow. Going to bed early. Sweet dreams. Love!
> We all need to pray for our country. ♥


Hope you find something new and interesting at the swap. Good night ❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I was wondering if you had any rain looks like it was not enough. Yes have a basement but unfinish. Will have to dry clothes or hang them down there I guess.
> 
> Have they been able to put fire out ? or is it still burning?
> 
> I want to go to Suzie Q fish market . It is on Lake Michigan and they smoke fresh caught fish and also have fresh fish to sell. In the winter they import salmon love their smoke salmon. Different rubs too.


Sounds yummy. Is that an easy day trip for you? I made baked salmon for dinner tonight and brushed some of the wild flower and lavender honey on it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

There are some extremists in the Black Lives Matter group that are creating more division and inciting more violence. I've seen some of the news clips from American groups, but they have also pushed their agenda into Canada. Members of the group were to march in the Toronto Pride parade and shortly before the parade started they demanded that ALL police presence be removed not only this year but in future years too. The parade organizers caved to their demands for this year but police and other groups were angry and protested. The mayor also protested. The BLM response is that all police are the enemy. That attitude will only escalate violence. We need to get people working together, realizing all lives matter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - he's a very good person and also does a lot of volunteer work in the community and he is a husband and dad to twin boys. We also have several friends that work or are retired officers.
> 
> I agree with you that we will find some bad people in any job or position. I know it happens more often in your country, but police are also targeted up here and there are also cases where people deliberately confront the police. These random attacks should make the police even more cautious and that could affect how they do their jobs.


It's a sad state of affairs when all who are police are vilify for what a few have done. Wonder if those same people who want police removed act that way in their jobs towards someone who is bad just as bad at their job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Get that camera out Yarnie! :sm23: What magazine were you looking at?


the magazine was Creative Knitting. Hope you can get a look at it, or online. Gives one a lot of ideas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy. Is that an easy day trip for you? I made baked salmon for dinner tonight and brushed some of the wild flower and lavender honey on it.


Yes try to get over there a couple of times. I never even heard about wild flower and lavender honey. I will have to be on the look out for it here. Would like to try it. We have different version here but have to look for this one . Thanks for mention it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some extremists in the Black Lives Matter group that are creating more division and inciting more violence. I've seen some of the news clips from American groups, but they have also pushed their agenda into Canada. Members of the group were to march in the Toronto Pride parade and shortly before the parade started they demanded that ALL police presence be removed not only this year but in future years too. The parade organizers caved to their demands for this year but police and other groups were angry and protested. The mayor also protested. The BLM response is that all police are the enemy. That attitude will only escalate violence. We need to get people working together, realizing all lives matter.


I so agree it seem the divide is getting worst here. As Joeys article has said it's all about gun control. Nothing about sitting down at the table talking it through and find something that we all can agree should be done.

Mental health is another subject I have been talking on to others. When they close all mental hospitals look what happen to these people. Instead of changing the way to help them, to be kinder and help those in trouble. They make new laws giving a person the right to deny being help by professional who will have compassion and help them . They then end up on the street and do not take meds offer to them. It is sad to pass these truly homeless people and know through no fault of their own the government has turn their back on them. Just hand them a monthly pay out an no help for them or the people on drugs. They can't pay for it help nor do they have to any more thanks to the law pass by our government them I mean in the private sector and some have families that have said no more and want nothing to do with them.

Gun violence will not stop just because government makes new laws. Do they really think that a law will stop anyone who is determine to kill another person. You can make all the laws you want it will make no difference to a person who is determine to kill. We have so many laws now that even the government does not know about them. They are not even in touch with them. Laws have not change any ones mind if they do not want to obey them they will not.

Have to get off wearing dictionary out. What specialist said is true try to find a word that means the same if you can't find the word you are looking for. But what do you do if you can't think of another word to do that with. You have to have a good sense of humor . :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - he's a very good person and also does a lot of volunteer work in the community and he is a husband and dad to twin boys. We also have several friends that work or are retired officers.
> 
> I agree with you that we will find some bad people in any job or position. I know it happens more often in your country, but police are also targeted up here and there are also cases where people deliberately confront the police. These random attacks should make the police even more cautious and that could affect how they do their jobs.


DH has 3 cousins in law enforcement. It getting more dangerous for them and the naive people want our guns taken away! You must pray for him everyday WCK. Pray the Blood of Jesus and His angels over him. Bless your cousin for doing his job so well and doing extra for his fellowman.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you find something new and interesting at the swap. Good night ❤


I got all my plants ready to take last night right at dark. I slept thru my swap. To much going on here to think about more flowers. I need to clean the house. With both dogs inside because of the heat I have dust everywhere. I will have them ready for the next month if I am able to go in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy. Is that an easy day trip for you? I made baked salmon for dinner tonight and brushed some of the wild flower and lavender honey on it.


That sounds delish! What else did you serve?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I so agree it seem the divide is getting worst here. As Joeys article has said it's all about gun control. Nothing about sitting down at the table talking it through and find something that we all can agree should be done.
> 
> Mental health is another subject I have been talking on to others. When they close all mental hospitals look what happen to these people. Instead of changing the way to help them, to be kinder and help those in trouble. They make new laws giving a person the right to deny being help by professional who will have compassion and help them . They then end up on the street and do not take meds offer to them. It is sad to pass these truly homeless people and know through no fault of their own the government has turn their back on them. Just hand them a monthly pay out an no help for them or the people on drugs. They can't pay for it help nor do they have to any more thanks to the law pass by our government them I mean in the private sector and some have families that have said no more and want nothing to do with them.
> 
> ...


 You are one smart lady Yarnie! :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are one smart lady Yarnie! :sm24:


Not smart CB just use common sense which I find lacking in this country. Also getting label as uncaring and racist and the cause of all the problems by the left. It seem none not one will admit that they may be part of the problem too.

I see it as you are wrong done wrong will do wrong. But yet the left has not done wrong or will do wrong. The fault lies on those who are on the right and the independents.

When all can admit in this country that we all no matter what party have cause more problems then what is admitted. . It seem to be a fault of mine That is called an independent . I have seen it all and it will get worst I can see it coming.

With out a belief system this country is going the way of Rome. I can hear the fat lady singing right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not smart CB just use common sense which I find lacking in this country. Also getting label as uncaring and racist and the cause of all the problems by the left. It seem none not one will admit that they may be part of the problem too.
> 
> I see it as you are wrong done wrong will do wrong. But yet the left has not done wrong or will do wrong. The fault lies on those who are on the right and the independents.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Get that camera out Yarnie! :sm23: What magazine were you looking at?


Creative Knitting, Autumn 2016


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I so agree it seem the divide is getting worst here. As Joeys article has said it's all about gun control. Nothing about sitting down at the table talking it through and find something that we all can agree should be done.
> 
> Mental health is another subject I have been talking on to others. When they close all mental hospitals look what happen to these people. Instead of changing the way to help them, to be kinder and help those in trouble. They make new laws giving a person the right to deny being help by professional who will have compassion and help them . They then end up on the street and do not take meds offer to them. It is sad to pass these truly homeless people and know through no fault of their own the government has turn their back on them. Just hand them a monthly pay out an no help for them or the people on drugs. They can't pay for it help nor do they have to any more thanks to the law pass by our government them I mean in the private sector and some have families that have said no more and want nothing to do with them.
> 
> ...


Proof we do not need tougher gun laws is Chicago. Tough law, high murder rate. Why doesn't BLM rant about Black on Black murder? Guess it doesn't fit their agenda. God forbid if they try to do something constructive.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last week was horrible; but we have something EVEN BIGGER coming…
> 
> http://www.allenbwest.com/allen/last-week-was-horrible-but-we-have-something-even-bigger-coming


powerful message Joey and nothing has changed has it. It is getting worst by the moment. Wish Allen West was in some form of government . Really wanted him to run for President was not to be. Scary watching what Regan talk about when you see it has not change and all it is doing is getting worst.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> the magazine was Creative Knitting. Hope you can get a look at it, or online. Gives one a lot of ideas.


Thanks Yarnie - I looked online; I liked the i-cord woven thru the cables but I would tack them at the hemline instead of tying them and the origami wrap. Are you going to make one of the projects?

They also have a good tutorial on making different types of cords
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes try to get over there a couple of times. I never even heard about wild flower and lavender honey. I will have to be on the look out for it here. Would like to try it. We have different version here but have to look for this one . Thanks for mention it.


I picked it up at the lavender farm when DB and SIL were visiting. They get unpasteurized honey from one of the local beekeepers and infuse it with their own lavender.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I so agree it seem the divide is getting worst here. As Joeys article has said it's all about gun control. Nothing about sitting down at the table talking it through and find something that we all can agree should be done.
> 
> Mental health is another subject I have been talking on to others. When they close all mental hospitals look what happen to these people. Instead of changing the way to help them, to be kinder and help those in trouble. They make new laws giving a person the right to deny being help by professional who will have compassion and help them . They then end up on the street and do not take meds offer to them. It is sad to pass these truly homeless people and know through no fault of their own the government has turn their back on them. Just hand them a monthly pay out an no help for them or the people on drugs. They can't pay for it help nor do they have to any more thanks to the law pass by our government them I mean in the private sector and some have families that have said no more and want nothing to do with them.
> 
> ...


We have the same kinds of problems with mental health and addiction problems. There aren't enough group homes and rehab centres to replace the institutions that were closed. And I know of cases where people have tried over and to get help for their family members but if they can't be forced into treatment and there is no way to make sure they stay on their meds. I struggle with it, because in the past authorities had too much power to lock people up and the system was abused but we are now at the other extreme where people who desperately need help aren't getting it.

I think some of the efforts to deal with addictions are really misguided and ultimately enable more harmful behaviour. Especially when the govt funds "safe injection and drug use sites" and promotes legalizing more drug use. Decriminalizing possession of small amounts of drugs might be appropriate in some cases but I think legally selling and taxing it opens up more long term harm from drug use.

ps -- don't wear out your dictionary; use phonetics - we know what you mean


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got all my plants ready to take last night right at dark. I slept thru my swap. To much going on here to think about more flowers. I need to clean the house. With both dogs inside because of the heat I have dust everywhere. I will have them ready for the next month if I am able to go in.


I was talking to DB#2 and SIL last night. SIL is so pumped - their front yard was nominated for a "Front Yards in Bloom Award". Someone came and put a notice in their mailbox and a little sign in the yard but she doesn't know who nominated them. She's so surprised because she hasn't had as much time to look after the flowers this year so she doesn't think they are as pretty as past years. The yards will be judged sometime next month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds delish! What else did you serve?


Pasta and roasted veggies (mushrooms, onions, zucchini, peppers)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not smart CB just use common sense which I find lacking in this country. Also getting label as uncaring and racist and the cause of all the problems by the left. It seem none not one will admit that they may be part of the problem too.
> 
> I see it as you are wrong done wrong will do wrong. But yet the left has not done wrong or will do wrong. The fault lies on those who are on the right and the independents.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Creative Knitting, Autumn 2016


Thanks LTL, looks like some great projects in that issue


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Last week was horrible; but we have something EVEN BIGGER coming…
> 
> http://www.allenbwest.com/allen/last-week-was-horrible-but-we-have-something-even-bigger-coming


A friend shared this on FB yesterday -- 1948 cartoon "Make Mine Freedom"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Too funny, but I think we will stick with litter boxes




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1013602532094611


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh lookie.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=891415404322224


Cream cheese. :O


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I looked online; I liked the i-cord woven thru the cables but I would tack them at the hemline instead of tying them and the origami wrap. Are you going to make one of the projects?
> 
> They also have a good tutorial on making different types of cords
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php


Still thinking about it. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I picked it up at the lavender farm when DB and SIL were visiting. They get unpasteurized honey from one of the local beekeepers and infuse it with their own lavender.


oh I have to look into it. Went outside today and cut lavender stalks. Have gotten a lot this year and just from two plants.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh lookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you still designing patterns ?


Yes and I must say I am getting really good at frogging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie - I looked online; I liked the i-cord woven thru the cables but I would tack them at the hemline instead of tying them and the origami wrap. Are you going to make one of the projects?
> 
> They also have a good tutorial on making different types of cords
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php


Oh wow I have to bookmark that! Thanks !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and I must say I am getting really good at frogging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> powerful message Joey and nothing has changed has it. It is getting worst by the moment. Wish Allen West was in some form of government . Really wanted him to run for President was not to be. Scary watching what Regan talk about when you see it has not change and all it is doing is getting worst.


I wish Allan West was in government too . He is good where he is tho. He keeps us informed . Kevin Jackson too. Two wise men that know the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to DB#2 and SIL last night. SIL is so pumped - their front yard was nominated for a "Front Yards in Bloom Award". Someone came and put a notice in their mailbox and a little sign in the yard but she doesn't know who nominated them. She's so surprised because she hasn't had as much time to look after the flowers this year so she doesn't think they are as pretty as past years. The yards will be judged sometime next month.


That is wonderful. Tell her to send you pictures so you can share. I hope she wins. Have they taken over the knitting to your mother yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pasta and roasted veggies (mushrooms, onions, zucchini, peppers)


Yum!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny, but I think we will stick with litter boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that. Too funny!
> 
> I didn't tell y'all what Chewy did the other night. DH always stays up late when the boys are out working. He came to bed about 3:30 and woke me up. He said Chewy had gotten in my sewing room and got my yarn again. I jumped up out of a good sleep, ran down the stairs. Chewy had every color yarn wrapped around him playing with it. I tried to get him untangled but he thought I was playing with him. I had to pull his ear so he would stop. He let out a yell like I was killing him. Dh thought it was me. lol I just took the wad and thru it in my room and shut the door. I threw his bootay outside. I was sleeping sooooo good too. Maybe that is why I slept thru my plant swap . You think?


You are too funny! I love Chewy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that. Too funny!
> 
> I didn't tell y'all what Chewy did the other night. DH always stays up late when the boys are out working. He came to bed about 3:30 and woke me up. He said Chewy had gotten in my sewing room and got my yarn again. I jumped up out of a good sleep, ran down the stairs. Chewy had every color yarn wrapped around him playing with it. I tried to get him untangled but he thought I was playing with him. I had to pull his ear so he would stop. He let out a yell like I was killing him. Dh thought it was me. lol I just took the wad and thru it in my room and shut the door. I threw his bootay outside. I was sleeping sooooo good too. Maybe that is why I slept thru my plant swap . You think?


oh my gosh I think we are now on to book 300. You live such an exciting life. You need to have a quite room so you can rest from all your adventures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are too funny! I love Chewy!


He has been in the dog house , I mean time out lately. DH said he had a burnout. He meant a meltdown. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh my gosh I think we are now on to book 300. You live such an exciting life. You need to have a quite room so you can rest from all your adventures.


That is the truth. I need a time out or at east a time away.

LL how was your weekend trip?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't keep up son and DIL called. As usual we all went off the wall and laughing at our self.

Oh hope they win WCK that is such a nice thing for someone to do to put their name in. 

Hi LL are you back from your visit?

Yes Cream Cheese there is not enough cream cheese in this world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to post my purse. Do you still post like we used to before the forum update?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He has been in the dog house , I mean time out lately. DH said he had a burnout. He meant a meltdown. :sm09:


Poor Chewy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't tell it to them they will be after me . The fairys of the nuts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the truth. I need a time out or at east a time away.
> 
> LL how was your weekend trip?


Hi CB, Thank you for asking. It was good. Very fast. Drove 6+ hours on Fri - arrived at 8:00 at night. Did not sleep. Slept some on Sat. Memorial on Sat late afternoon then to bed early. Left before 9:00 this morning - another 6+ hours drive. We are exhausted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to go for a bit there is a show I want to watch on TV . Will be on later if you care to visit with me as you know I am the Queen of everything all wise all wonderful all full of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB, Thank you for asking. It was good. Very fast. Drove 6+ hours on Fri - arrived at 8:00 at night. Did not sleep. Slept some on Sat. Memorial on Sat late afternoon then to bed early. Left before 9:00 this morning - another 6+ hours drive. We are exhausted.


I am glad the trip went well. Get some rest now. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to go for a bit there is a show I want to watch on TV . Will be on later if you care to visit with me as you know I am the Queen of everything all wise all wonderful all full of it.


I want you to have some new words of wisdom when you get back online. You are the Queen of Right. Snort.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad the trip went well. Get some rest now. XX


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are my purses.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-413271-1.html#9338898 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-413270-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful. Tell her to send you pictures so you can share. I hope she wins. Have they taken over the knitting to your mother yet?


This is not the same brother that visited us a couple weeks ago. I hope she wins too - it would give her a nice lift. She's a nurse and has been under a lot of stress lately.

Mom did get her handwarmers, yarn and buttons today when DB#3 and SIL visited this afternoon and she loved it all. It's DB's birthday tomorrow -- he's my baby brother but I tell him he looks older than me :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that. Too funny!
> 
> I didn't tell y'all what Chewy did the other night. DH always stays up late when the boys are out working. He came to bed about 3:30 and woke me up. He said Chewy had gotten in my sewing room and got my yarn again. I jumped up out of a good sleep, ran down the stairs. Chewy had every color yarn wrapped around him playing with it. I tried to get him untangled but he thought I was playing with him. I had to pull his ear so he would stop. He let out a yell like I was killing him. Dh thought it was me. lol I just took the wad and thru it in my room and shut the door. I threw his bootay outside. I was sleeping sooooo good too. Maybe that is why I slept thru my plant swap . You think?


Chewy is a brat :sm23: and he keeps you on your toes. I hate when a good sleep is interrupted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB, Thank you for asking. It was good. Very fast. Drove 6+ hours on Fri - arrived at 8:00 at night. Did not sleep. Slept some on Sat. Memorial on Sat late afternoon then to bed early. Left before 9:00 this morning - another 6+ hours drive. We are exhausted.


Glad you're safely home LL. Hope you have a good sleep in your own bed tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to go for a bit there is a show I want to watch on TV . Will be on later if you care to visit with me as you know I am the Queen of everything all wise all wonderful all full of it.


Waiting for pearls of wisdom from the wise and wonderful queen :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny, but I think we will stick with litter boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is not the same brother that visited us a couple weeks ago. I hope she wins too - it would give her a nice lift. She's a nurse and has been under a lot of stress lately.
> 
> Mom did get her handwarmers, yarn and buttons today when DB#3 and SIL visited this afternoon and she loved it all. It's DB's birthday tomorrow -- he's my baby brother but I tell him he looks older than me :sm23:


Oh sorry about that. It would be nice if your SIL wins . She has already gotten a win just by being nominated as far as I see it. Happy Birthday to your dear brother! Shame on you tell him that. 
:sm09: 
Your mother is proud of such a nice DD to make all of those lovely things for her. You are a prize!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> At least the cat didn't flush it.


 It was funny. I wish I could teach some pets to do that. Mainly Charlie the Basset hound.

:sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on face book. The first one applies to me. I never say NO to more yarn.


Good ones. I think the second applies to me. Still working on a stash for Chewy to get into. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy is a brat :sm23: and he keeps you on your toes. I hate when a good sleep is interrupted.


Yes he is a brat! I just let the brat in so I could love on him. He ate my sunglasses too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend shared this on FB yesterday -- 1948 cartoon "Make Mine Freedom"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> At least the cat didn't flush it.


But what a back up . Do you know how many times a cat can pee. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on face book. The first one applies to me. I never say NO to more yarn.


Oh Joey They both apply to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good ones. I think the second applies to me. Still working on a stash for Chewy to get into. :sm16:


Forgot to ask what did he make with all the yarn? Is he in to art deco?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is a brat! I just let the brat in so I could love on him. He ate my sunglasses too.


Oh may now you have a seeing eye dog trouble with that is he can't see ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to ask what did he make with all the yarn? Is he in to art deco?


A MESS!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and I agree toilet paper can get very expensive when it is used like that.


Not to mention plugging up the plumbing! But he did wash his paws :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> At least the cat didn't flush it.


 :sm24: would really mess up the septic system


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found these on face book. The first one applies to me. I never say NO to more yarn.


Both are true for me; I have a couple of time out projects in a box that I haven't decided what to do with yet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh sorry about that. It would be nice if your SIL wins . She has already gotten a win just by being nominated as far as I see it. Happy Birthday to your dear brother! Shame on you tell him that.
> :sm09:
> Your mother is proud of such a nice DD to make all of those lovely things for her. You are a prize!


He is 7 years younger and was such an adorable baby and little boy -- lots of curly hair and the longest eyelashes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was funny. I wish I could teach some pets to do that. Mainly Charlie the Basset hound.
> 
> :sm17:


A friend of ours did teach her cat to use the toilet, but no toilet paper or paw washing :sm23: Is Charlie still having problems?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not to mention plugging up the plumbing! But he did wash his paws :sm02:


and he did not turn the water off if they live in the city what a water bill will be coming in. If in the country the well will dry up. I mean look how many times cats pee. Give me the old fashion litter boxes and clean up paws the way a cat does, a good licking does it every time.

What are we doing the animals are taking over the bath rooms what next the kitchen. They will leave a mess and eat all the human food. Soon we will have to have the government pass a Kitty peeing and kitchen duty .

I can see it all now a pee tax a mess tax a water tax and a litter tax and a health check up tax and am sure there are some I am missing probably tax me for post this too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He is 7 years younger and was such an adorable baby and little boy -- lots of curly hair and the longest eyelashes


Oh and I bet spoiled too you sound like you did the spoiling. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He is 7 years younger and was such an adorable baby and little boy -- lots of curly hair and the longest eyelashes


OH what color are his eyes? Does he laugh when you kid with him? He sound adorable.
I only have one brother and I adore him. I tried to beat him up when I was younger. We fought something terrible. Then we got to be good friends. He lives 2 miles from me but he so busy I don't get to see him much. He is two years younger than me but will always be my baby brother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and he did not turn the water off if they live in the city what a water bill will be coming in. If in the country the well will dry up. I mean look how many times cats pee. Give me the old fashion litter boxes and clean up paws the way a cat does, a good licking does it every time.
> 
> What are we doing the animals are taking over the bath rooms what next the kitchen. They will leave a mess and eat all the human food. Soon we will have to have the government pass a Kitty peeing and kitchen duty .
> 
> I can see it all now a pee tax a mess tax a water tax and a litter tax and a health check up tax and am sure there are some I am missing probably tax me for post this too.


 :sm18: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another kitty and TP. I should say kitties. Sorry, it is so small.


Hey how can they afford colored toilet tissues? Is the government now giving them Kitty aid? What next KHC or KRF?

Probably getting extra treats too.

If you are wonder what KHC and KRF means:

Kitty Health Care

Kitty Retirement fund.

And this will come out of the human don't need the money fund and we will just tax them more money.

I mean we don't want them roaming the streets getting into cat nip and then riots and I mean really it is not the dogs they are concern about, just those darn Kitty's.

sorry to all who read this and having hissy fit about it. Lite tin up life to short and four paws are better then none.

Edit for reason of some insane cat will jump all over me. I don't like cat attacks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Fly her to the moon and let her play among the stars let her know what spring is like on Jupiter and Mars.

In other words take her hubby in other words leave her there.

HRC


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good nights funny ladies.Love you. I am asleep so need to go t bed. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Who taught you to spit when you were young? I don't remember who did but it does come in handy once in a while?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good nights funny ladies.Love you. I am asleep so need to go t bed. XX


Yes I have to depart to.

Never tell an old person to depart its not nice to wish on them. But then some may want to depart and leave the joy of it to the rest of us.

Night now to all and to all a good and blessed night of sleep. God loves us all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is a brat! I just let the brat in so I could love on him. He ate my sunglasses too.


I hear some dogs will eat anything :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A MESS!


did Chewy need a nap after his hard work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and he did not turn the water off if they live in the city what a water bill will be coming in. If in the country the well will dry up. I mean look how many times cats pee. Give me the old fashion litter boxes and clean up paws the way a cat does, a good licking does it every time.
> 
> What are we doing the animals are taking over the bath rooms what next the kitchen. They will leave a mess and eat all the human food. Soon we will have to have the government pass a Kitty peeing and kitchen duty .
> 
> I can see it all now a pee tax a mess tax a water tax and a litter tax and a health check up tax and am sure there are some I am missing probably tax me for post this too.


Bite your tongue Yarnie! The govt doesn't need any help coming up with more ideas for taxes and fees


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and I bet spoiled too you sound like you did the spoiling. :sm24:


I have to admit that I did spoil him. I had my heart set on a baby sister and was very upset when Dad said we had a new baby brother. I said if he couldn't be traded in on a girl or a puppy then just leave him at the hospital -- but he became my little living doll when he got home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH what color are his eyes? Does he laugh when you kid with him? He sound adorable.
> I only have one brother and I adore him. I tried to beat him up when I was younger. We fought something terrible. Then we got to be good friends. He lives 2 miles from me but he so busy I don't get to see him much. He is two years younger than me but will always be my baby brother.


He and DB#1 have/had hazel eyes like Dad and DB#2 and I have blue eyes like Mom.

There's enough of an age difference that we never fought, but did have our share of squabbles with DB#1 and some with DB#2.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey how can they afford colored toilet tissues? Is the government now giving them Kitty aid? What next KHC or KRF?
> 
> Probably getting extra treats too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're safely home LL. Hope you have a good sleep in your own bed tonight.


WCK - Oh, yes. We needed our own beds so much. You are so right about "your own bed". The older I get the more
I need my own old habits.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> At least the cat didn't flush it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to admit that I did spoil him. I had my heart set on a baby sister and was very upset when Dad said we had a new baby brother. I said if he couldn't be traded in on a girl or a puppy then just leave him at the hospital -- but he became my little living doll when he got home


Awww


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww


Double Awwww...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh please.................. She is nothing more than a Clinton cultist. She is corrupt as Hillary.
> 
> Even after Dallas there are inconsiderate marchers for Black Lives Matters. Just proves the caliber of the people involved with that movement.


Can't expect much from BLM as it was founded on a lie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/joshua.feuerstein.5/videos/vb.443476065755081/801163089986375/?type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Udderly too funny.
http://www.facebook.com/punnypete/photos/a.431884433499731.97196.169900496364794/1152935168061317/?type=3
Moo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My cat would do this. He made sure I had yarn to work with. He would carry a skein of yarn from the basement and leave it by my chair. If he found a ball of yarn he would roll it around the floor . My husband would make sure I saw his hard work.


What a nice kitty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can't expect much from BLM as it was founded on a lie.


Yes and more then one lie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My cat would do this. He made sure I had yarn to work with. He would carry a skein of yarn from the basement and leave it by my chair. If he found a ball of yarn he would roll it around the floor . My husband would make sure I saw his hard work.


Such a good helper :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/joshua.feuerstein.5/videos/vb.443476065755081/801163089986375/?type=2&theater


Thanks for sharing. That really touches my heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Udderly too funny.
> http://www.facebook.com/punnypete/photos/a.431884433499731.97196.169900496364794/1152935168061317/?type=3
> Moo


I did not know they lack toes. How do they stand up? It just makes me want to start a hoof fund for all those poor poor cows. They need our moo laa. Send money to Cows that need a new lack of toes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not know they lack toes. How do they stand up? It just makes me want to start a hoof fund for all those poor poor cows. They need our moo laa. Send money to Cows that need a new lack of toes.


You always make me laugh. I don't need to break this chair. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You always make me laugh. I don't need to break this chair. :sm09:


Does chair have wheels on it? You could donate it to the lack toes for a better Cow walk . That would utterly make a cow happy to roll around the pasture of life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think we should just Moo on as we keep getting off subject. Oh wait we don't have a subject to moo off of.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/joshua.feuerstein.5/videos/vb.443476065755081/801163089986375/?type=2&theater


I'm glad he's there for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Udderly too funny.
> http://www.facebook.com/punnypete/photos/a.431884433499731.97196.169900496364794/1152935168061317/?type=3
> Moo


 :sm24: makes udder sense


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not know they lack toes. How do they stand up? It just makes me want to start a hoof fund for all those poor poor cows. They need our moo laa. Send money to Cows that need a new lack of toes.


running for the lack toes fund


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> running for the lack toes fund


Oh her udders are showing . But really doing a good run for her sisters of the Lack Toes. So proud of her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think we should just Moo on as we keep getting off subject. Oh wait we don't have a subject to moo off of.


what was that subject?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what was that subject?


My gosh who knows but do love the new earrings they are so telling of what math has done for the Lack toes community .

It really is moo van to see how the cow community has commit their lives to help others moo on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

why is it that at this time of night my marble move in different directions. It causes a shortage of thought and off I go to the other side.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh her udders are showing . But really doing a good run for her sisters of the Lack Toes. So proud of her.


And they are swinging. http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrTcdIQcoRX3PAAT6AnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Song+Just+a+swingi :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why is it that at this time of night my marble move in different directions. It causes a shortage of thought and off I go to the other side.


It happens to the best of us. :sm18: :sm09: Justa swinging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what was that subject?


Oh my gosh . I need to go take a break! :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And they are swinging. http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrTcdIQcoRX3PAAT6AnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Song+Just+a+swingi :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


my gosh those southern gals know how to use a swing. I just do a regular push and shove myself. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh . I need to go take a break! :sm09:


See that is why we can not keep to the subject at hand you keep moo van.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See that is why we can not keep to the subject at hand you keep moo van.


Just a swanging.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just a swanging.


Well stop it we really need to get back on the subject.

Has anyone figure out what the subject was? It's not working for me what was it any way one of us should know? It started with the Cow movement and got off track with the Lack Toes.

Was it about the cow move mint Oh my gosh was it cow pies? Would someone please figure this out so we can either get back on tracks or moo on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well stop it we really need to get back on the subject.
> 
> Has anyone figure out what the subject was? It's not working for me what was it any way one of us should know? It started with the Cow movement and got off track with the Lack Toes.
> 
> Was it about the cow move mint Oh my gosh was it cow pies? Would someone please figure this out so we can either get back on tracks or moo on.


Probably the moos on would be the best thing to do for the lactose shake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And they are swinging. http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrTcdIQcoRX3PAAT6AnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Song+Just+a+swingi :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm02: so they are;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to bed my sweet pretties. Long day. Blessing to you for a good night sleep. Love and hugs.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well stop it we really need to get back on the subject.
> 
> Has anyone figure out what the subject was? It's not working for me what was it any way one of us should know? It started with the Cow movement and got off track with the Lack Toes.
> 
> Was it about the cow move mint Oh my gosh was it cow pies? Would someone please figure this out so we can either get back on tracks or moo on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well we still have not gotten back to the subject. 

Oh well maybe a good nights rest will refresh our minds.

Off to bed is calling yahoo yahoo what about you. 

That use to be a good drink yahoo I mean.

The clock on the wall is telling me to shut it down and go to bed.

God Bless and keep the faith tomorrow we will be blest with another day if he is willing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. I was up picking raspberries at 6:00 then squashing beetle eggs off my squash plants. Now having coffee.
Wish someone was here having coffee with me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning, everyone. I was up picking raspberries at 6:00 then squashing beetle eggs off my squash plants. Now having coffee.
> Wish someone was here having coffee with me.


Sorry to late to have coffee with you, but hope ever egg is gone. Oh raspberries would like some now to late.

Hope you are not to busy to take a nap. 6:00 is to early for me lately it's the night life I am leading so forgive my sleeping. Would have love to spend some time with you seem we are passing each other a bit late. Miss you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry to late to have coffee with you, but hope ever egg is gone. Oh raspberries would like some now to late.
> 
> Hope you are not to busy to take a nap. 6:00 is to early for me lately it's the night life I am leading so forgive my sleeping. Would have love to spend some time with you seem we are passing each other a bit late. Miss you.


Hi YL. I made a smoothie for my husband: almond/coconut milk, banana, raspberries. He loves them now. Missed you, too! Let me know when you want coffee. I'll brew a fresh pot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh come on you have heard more than silliness here. Not all of it is from me. To tried to find them all. you and CB have cause me to go through 4 boxes of Depends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning, everyone. I was up picking raspberries at 6:00 then squashing beetle eggs off my squash plants. Now having coffee.
> Wish someone was here having coffee with me.


Good morning LL! You were energetic this morning. I love fresh raspberries, are they for munching or do you freeze/preserve them?

I'm just finishing my coffee and then off to work. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh come on you have heard more than silliness here. Not all of it is from me. To tried to find them all. you and CB have cause me to go through 4 boxes of Depends.


I'm an innocent by-stander :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL! You were energetic this morning. I love fresh raspberries, are they for munching or do you freeze/preserve them?
> 
> I'm just finishing my coffee and then off to work. Hope you have a great day.


WCK,

Last year I picked them for my husband's breakfast and then made pies with them. I had a lot of extra ones so I froze them. I tried to make pies this winter, but the pies did not turn out very good with the frozen berries. So, now we are making smoothies with the frozen one. If I get enough for a pie, I will make one. Freeze the rest for more smoothies.

Hope your day is great, too. Just love that cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm an innocent by-stander :sm02: :sm23:


NOw, now. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Last year I picked them for my husband's breakfast and then made pies with them. I had a lot of extra ones so I froze them. I tried to make pies this winter, but the pies did not turn out very good with the frozen berries. So, now we are making smoothies with the frozen one. If I get enough for a pie, I will make one. Freeze the rest for more smoothies.
> 
> Hope your day is great, too. Just love that cup of coffee in the morning.


Oh I love smoothies. Never had a raspberry one. Enjoy. Frozen fruit makes the best ones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I love smoothies. Never had a raspberry one. Enjoy. Frozen fruit makes the best ones.


Yes, frozen raspberries make a good smoothie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Last year I picked them for my husband's breakfast and then made pies with them. I had a lot of extra ones so I froze them. I tried to make pies this winter, but the pies did not turn out very good with the frozen berries. So, now we are making smoothies with the frozen one. If I get enough for a pie, I will make one. Freeze the rest for more smoothies.
> 
> Hope your day is great, too. Just love that cup of coffee in the morning.


There's nothing quite like that first cup of coffee :sm24: Your smoothies sound delicious and healthy. Do you make jam?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> NOw, now. :sm09:


How is volume 203 of your book coming along? :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. I made a smoothie for my husband: almond/coconut milk, banana, raspberries. He loves them now. Missed you, too! Let me know when you want coffee. I'll brew a fresh pot.


darn I miss you again, hope you had a lovely day. To late for coffee will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is volume 203 of your book coming along? :sm02:


You said it all EWe.

Lets be serious here. You be serious tonight and I will be serious tomorrow


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Last year I picked them for my husband's breakfast and then made pies with them. I had a lot of extra ones so I froze them. I tried to make pies this winter, but the pies did not turn out very good with the frozen berries. So, now we are making smoothies with the frozen one. If I get enough for a pie, I will make one. Freeze the rest for more smoothies.
> 
> Hope your day is great, too. Just love that cup of coffee in the morning.


Oh that sounds so good pie and smoothies. I will be over soon save me some


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> NOw, now. :sm09:


I have always like fairy tales don't you. Innocent until proven guilty ????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So just before sun is setting sat out side and listen to the birds praising God for another day. Then all was quite and the lighting bugs came out. Who in this world could believe there is not a God who created it all. Also moon so lovely in the sky.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So just before sun is setting sat out side and listen to the birds praising God for another day. Then all was quite and the lighting bugs came out. Who in this world could believe there is not a God who created it all. Also moon so lovely in the sky.


Sounds like a lovely evening Yarnie. How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You said it all EWe.
> 
> Lets be serious here. You be serious tonight and I will be serious tomorrow


OK - I will be very serious tonight


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening Yarnie. How was your day?


It was a good day busy not busy ran around Madison looking for filter for vaccum. But still nice but boy was it hot. Nice and cool out now.

How was yours were you busy at the shop?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OK - I will be very serious tonight


Oh gosh not that serious I mean you could scare the bee gee bee's out of a flea.

I mean really how serious it that???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was a good day busy not busy ran around Madison looking for filter for vaccum. But still nice but boy was it hot. Nice and cool out now.
> 
> How was yours were you busy at the shop?


I had a good day too. Busy and will be busier at the end of the week when we have our annual summer celebration. Have the crew started working on the bridge?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is volume 203 of your book coming along? :sm02:


 I love that! Just a minute and I will add a chapter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gosh not that serious I mean you could scare the bee gee bee's out of a flea.
> 
> I mean really how serious it that???


This is a serious thread :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So just before sun is setting sat out side and listen to the birds praising God for another day. Then all was quite and the lighting bugs came out. Who in this world could believe there is not a God who created it all. Also moon so lovely in the sky.


I was just talking to my DD about that very thing. How could anyone live believing that? That is why we have Joy in our lives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening Yarnie. How was your day?


Matthew 5:45
KJ21
that ye may be the children of your Father who is in Heaven. For He maketh His sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have always like fairy tales don't you. Innocent until proven guilty ????


She is fudging the truth a little. :sm05: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a serious thread :sm17:


That is so funny! Love that cat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was so hot here today a man in Brookshires asked me to fan him with my grocery list. True story. I did and then I took off. Dirty old man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good day too. Busy and will be busier at the end of the week when we have our annual summer celebration. Have the crew started working on the bridge?


nope no bridge work no machines seem there is a problem about lines not buried, sewers not done yet. This may go on until the cows come home. What was suppose to start after july 4th, paper said 11th they would be moving equipment in not yet. But then if they keep this up should not start until next year. :sm02:

Oh what do we do with our annual summer celebration? food, games? sounds interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good day too. Busy and will be busier at the end of the week when we have our annual summer celebration. Have the crew started working on the bridge?


What do you do to get ready for your celebration?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was so hot here today a man in Brookshires asked me to fan him with my grocery list. True story. I did and then I took off. Dirty old man.


wow another story for the books. You just have a gift for attracting men who need to be cooled off. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a serious thread :sm17:


Well what kind of cat uses thread. I mean really it as bad as the lack toes cow.

I mean really just what we need cats using yarn and now thread. What is this world coming too???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is fudging the truth a little. :sm05: :sm09:


a little a little where does it say a little I do like fudge though. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a serious thread :sm17:


O.k. your right we are on a serious thread.

While the world around us goes nuts. We at least are serious, well that enough of the serious now lets par ta tell the cows come home.

I am just milking this for all it is worth. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is fudging the truth a little. :sm05: :sm09:


Who --- Me??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was so hot here today a man in Brookshires asked me to fan him with my grocery list. True story. I did and then I took off. Dirty old man.


Watch out for hot old men! :sm23: :sm08:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Watch out for hot old men! :sm23: :sm08:


True! 
:sm18: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wow another story for the books. You just have a gift for attracting men who need to be cooled off. :sm02: :sm02:


I don't want that kind of a gift. I give it back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nope no bridge work no machines seem there is a problem about lines not buried, sewers not done yet. This may go on until the cows come home. What was suppose to start after july 4th, paper said 11th they would be moving equipment in not yet. But then if they keep this up should not start until next year. :sm02:
> 
> Oh what do we do with our annual summer celebration? food, games? sounds interesting.


Maybe that's a good thing? Less dust if they can work over the winter.

We close off the downtown streets, our downtown business association sponsors a pancake breakfast, Kid's Parade with bikes and wagons, rides and games, music and dance, crafts, fashion show, motorcycle show and shine, and lots of food. Another group sponsors the Grand Parade with floats and bands. And lots of sales.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe that's a good thing? Less dust if they can work over the winter.
> 
> We close off the downtown streets, our downtown business association sponsors a pancake breakfast, Kid's Parade with bikes and wagons, rides and games, music and dance, crafts, fashion show, motorcycle show and shine, and lots of food. Another group sponsors the Grand Parade with floats and bands. And lots of sales.


That should be good for business. Will lots of people drop into you shop?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well what kind of cat uses thread. I mean really it as bad as the lack toes cow.
> 
> I mean really just what we need cats using yarn and now thread. What is this world coming too???


Cats are very talented with thread


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That should be good for business. Will lots of people drop into you shop?


I hope so


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Who --- Me??


Oh don't try to pull that cutie stuff again. we know what you are up to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe that's a good thing? Less dust if they can work over the winter.
> 
> We close off the downtown streets, our downtown business association sponsors a pancake breakfast, Kid's Parade with bikes and wagons, rides and games, music and dance, crafts, fashion show, motorcycle show and shine, and lots of food. Another group sponsors the Grand Parade with floats and bands. And lots of sales.


Wow that is a lot and sounds like it will be fun and good for business


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cats are very talented with thread


This picture just proves my point.

Plus you do remember on page 16 of Book # 350 by CB Chewy was into yarn too. I tell you the animals are talking over .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This picture just proves my point.
> 
> Plus you do remember on page 16 of Book # 350 by CB Chewy was into yarn too. I tell you the animals are talking over .


YEs he did a good job to . He made him a stash sweater out of my yarn. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs he did a good job to . He made him a stash sweater out of my yarn. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Well when the cats away the chewy must play.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As I have to be serious tomorrow I am going to have to go to bed. Need to rest other wise I will be so silly off the wall ect. 

I must prepare myself for it and it is hard work too.

Night now God be with you and yours and sleep well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As I have to be serious tomorrow I am going to have to go to bed. Need to rest other wise I will be so silly off the wall ect.
> 
> I must prepare myself for it and it is hard work too.
> 
> Night now God be with you and yours and sleep well


Good night to you and WCK . My bed time too. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's nothing quite like that first cup of coffee :sm24: Your smoothies sound delicious and healthy. Do you make jam?


WCK,

I used to make jam. Don't any more. I made a ton of blueberry jam and it just sat in my pantry. I don't eat jam (love cream cheese on top of toast - and I bet if I put jam on top of that it would soooo good). I used to can so much, but now I freeze tomatoes and that is it. No more canning.

Plus, I don't know if it was you, but I read on D&P last year that someone just took their green beans and put them in a brown bag and then into the freezer. I did that and I had green beans all year for soups and stir-fry. I would not use the beans as a side dish, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> darn I miss you again, hope you had a lovely day. To late for coffee will have to wait until tomorrow.


It's tomorrow, YL. Come on over.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So just before sun is setting sat out side and listen to the birds praising God for another day. Then all was quite and the lighting bugs came out. Who in this world could believe there is not a God who created it all. Also moon so lovely in the sky.


Oh, this sounds wonderful. Beautiful words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dear Yarnie,
Since today is your turn to be serious, I wanted to offer you a bit of help


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs he did a good job to . He made him a stash sweater out of my yarn. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Now Chewy needs to teach Jojo and Charlie to make stash sweaters -- they would love to all be dressed the same :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> I used to make jam. Don't any more. I made a ton of blueberry jam and it just sat in my pantry. I don't eat jam (love cream cheese on top of toast - and I bet if I put jam on top of that it would soooo good). I used to can so much, but now I freeze tomatoes and that is it. No more canning.
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it was you, but I read on D&P last year that someone just took their green beans and put them in a brown bag and then into the freezer. I did that and I had green beans all year for soups and stir-fry. I would not use the beans as a side dish, though.


I used to make a lot of jam because DH used to eat a lot of it! But the last few years he only eats it once in a while so I stopped making it and buy different small jars at the market or local farms. Sometimes I use apricot jam or orange marmalade as a glaze for chicken breasts.

I think Wendy mentioned using the paper bags to freeze beans. I miss Wendy, wonder how she's doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today's Point to Ponder:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now Chewy needs to teach Jojo and Charlie to make stash sweaters -- they would love to all be dressed the same :sm23:


Ohhhhh no. I hate from the stash sweaters. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to make a lot of jam because DH used to eat a lot of it! But the last few years he only eats it once in a while so I stopped making it and buy different small jars at the market or local farms. Sometimes I use apricot jam or orange marmalade as a glaze for chicken breasts.
> 
> I think Wendy mentioned using the paper bags to freeze beans. I miss Wendy, wonder how she's doing?


I miss WeBee too. Are you on Facebook with her. Maybe she has been on there.
I thought it was Janie and the beans. Doesn't matter good tip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today's Point to Ponder:


I know someone like that. Maybe about 12 more now I think about it. One is the worst.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205138206042396&set=a.3385406521576.185116.1461918040&type=3&theater
God is still moving. Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a serious thread :sm17:


He looks like a serious kitty. He's got that "serious" pout going on. Okay, he's either serious or about to crack up. My money is on the latter knowing this group. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe that's a good thing? Less dust if they can work over the winter.
> 
> We close off the downtown streets, our downtown business association sponsors a pancake breakfast, Kid's Parade with bikes and wagons, rides and games, music and dance, crafts, fashion show, motorcycle show and shine, and lots of food. Another group sponsors the Grand Parade with floats and bands. And lots of sales.


Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to make a lot of jam because DH used to eat a lot of it! But the last few years he only eats it once in a while so I stopped making it and buy different small jars at the market or local farms. Sometimes I use apricot jam or orange marmalade as a glaze for chicken breasts.
> 
> I think Wendy mentioned using the paper bags to freeze beans. I miss Wendy, wonder how she's doing?


I wonder how she is, too. That is a great idea - jam on chicken. Thank you for the suggestion. It's a lot of work to can stuff. I don't want to cook as much either! I did a ton of cooking.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that. Too funny!
> 
> I didn't tell y'all what Chewy did the other night. DH always stays up late when the boys are out working. He came to bed about 3:30 and woke me up. He said Chewy had gotten in my sewing room and got my yarn again. I jumped up out of a good sleep, ran down the stairs. Chewy had every color yarn wrapped around him playing with it. I tried to get him untangled but he thought I was playing with him. I had to pull his ear so he would stop. He let out a yell like I was killing him. Dh thought it was me. lol I just took the wad and thru it in my room and shut the door. I threw his bootay outside. I was sleeping sooooo good too. Maybe that is why I slept thru my plant swap . You think?


Just getting caught up. But at least yours stayed in the house. I found my yarn all over the backyard. gggggrrrrrrr


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just getting caught up. But at least yours stayed in the house. I found my yarn all over the backyard. gggggrrrrrrr


Oh no! Which one did it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss WeBee too. Are you on Facebook with her. Maybe she has been on there.
> I thought it was Janie and the beans. Doesn't matter good tip.


No, I'm not on facebook with Wendy. I use facebook for the store, but don't use it much myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205138206042396&set=a.3385406521576.185116.1461918040&type=3&theater
> God is still moving. Amen.


Such a crowd - and in Pakistan too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> He looks like a serious kitty. He's got that "serious" pout going on. Okay, he's either serious or about to crack up. My money is on the latter knowing this group. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You know me too well! :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just getting caught up. But at least yours stayed in the house. I found my yarn all over the backyard. gggggrrrrrrr


A little yarn bombing going on at your place :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Which one did it?


I would bet on Bandit


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would bet on Bandit


That was who I was betting on too. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What with the quick reply I am serious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What with the quick reply I am serious.


Seriously?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1576692812631885


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did a Righter Village paper and could not send as all I have on screen is quick reply Boy I love being serious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did a Righter Village paper and could not send as all I have on screen is quick reply Boy I love being serious.


Can you use the back arrow to take you back to the reply box and try again? I wanna a Righter's Village!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> I used to make jam. Don't any more. I made a ton of blueberry jam and it just sat in my pantry. I don't eat jam (love cream cheese on top of toast - and I bet if I put jam on top of that it would soooo good). I used to can so much, but now I freeze tomatoes and that is it. No more canning.
> 
> Plus, I don't know if it was you, but I read on D&P last year that someone just took their green beans and put them in a brown bag and then into the freezer. I did that and I had green beans all year for soups and stir-fry. I would not use the beans as a side dish, though.


you could use it to make a sauce I saw a recipe using peaches to make Bar B que sauce.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can you use the back arrow to take you back to the reply box and try again? I wanna a Righter's Village!!!!


I tried that and it still would not let me print it no send on it or post just reply . I finial just printed it out. will try to get it on here tomorrow . Just to tired to do it tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I tried that and it still would not let me print it no send on it or post just reply . I finial just printed it out. will try to get it on here tomorrow . Just to tired to do it tonight.


I hate when that happens. Maybe you need some of this.
http://www.facebook.com/thevintagenews/photos/a.717570864984697.1073741828.712292018845915/1117053125036467/?type=3&theater
:sm09: 
Can you believe the ingredients?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, I'm not on facebook with Wendy. I use facebook for the store, but don't use it much myself.


I wonder if with the flooding in her state if maybe she and family we displace . She may have been in that part of the state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate when that happens. Maybe you need some of this.
> http://www.facebook.com/thevintagenews/photos/a.717570864984697.1073741828.712292018845915/1117053125036467/?type=3&theater
> :sm09:
> Can you believe the ingredients?


I have to be serious it my turn. Its your turn tomorrow . WCK and I have been serious tomorrow you haave to be serious.

That stuff would have killed a fly let alone a human. :sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dear Yarnie,
> Since today is your turn to be serious, I wanted to offer you a bit of help


Well I have had enough of this serious stuff. Where do you find these . I am laughing, but only a serious laugh.

Getting off had a busy day and am tired.

So God be with you and will see you tomorrow . God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so funny. How did they do that?


I don't know, that isn't one of my talents :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:
 

> I tried that and it still would not let me print it no send on it or post just reply . I finial just printed it out. will try to get it on here tomorrow . Just to tired to do it tonight.


Sorry Yarnie -- that is very frustrating


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate when that happens. Maybe you need some of this.
> http://www.facebook.com/thevintagenews/photos/a.717570864984697.1073741828.712292018845915/1117053125036467/?type=3&theater
> :sm09:
> Can you believe the ingredients?


 :sm06: The cure might be worse than the cough


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to be serious it my turn. Its your turn tomorrow . WCK and I have been serious tomorrow you haave to be serious.
> 
> That stuff would have killed a fly let alone a human. :sm26:


Oh I forgot. EXCUSE me ma'am. Why do I have to have a turn. I am not in time out?
Can I tell a Chewy story Mz Serious?

Ok I was outside watering my plants tonight. Chewy came running up to me foaming at the mouth. He had something for me I thought it was a frog. I pried his mouth open and he had a bar of soap in his mouth. He ran and played with it until I could get it away from him. Dh is calling him Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Poor baby. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know, that isn't one of my talents :sm02:


Mine either. Unless I am stung by a bee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. I am old and stinky. I need to take a bath after I find another bar of soap. LOVE! Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to be serious it my turn. Its your turn tomorrow . WCK and I have been serious tomorrow you haave to be serious.
> 
> That stuff would have killed a fly let alone a human. :sm26:


That's right - tomorrow is CB's turn to be serious


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I forgot. EXCUSE me ma'am. Why do I have to have a turn. I am not in time out?
> Can I tell a Chewy story Mz Serious?
> 
> Ok I was outside watering my plants tonight. Chewy came running up to me foaming at the mouth. He had something for me I thought it was a frog. I pried his mouth open and he had a bar of soap in his mouth. He ran and played with it until I could get it away from him. Dh is calling him Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Poor baby. :sm17:


Awww, Chewy washes his own mouth out to get rid of the taste of sunglasses. Some dogs will eat almost anything


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would bet on Bandit


DING, DING, DING.........................you win!

And what made me even angrier was that he was so proud of his art work, and had a riot doing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know if I can have a serious day. :O None of you can let me post then. Especially at night besides that pic looks like a potty break not serious. 
.


west coast kitty said:


> That's right - tomorrow is CB's turn to be serious


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> DING, DING, DING.........................you win!
> 
> And what made me even angrier was that he was so proud of his art work, and had a riot doing it.


Yep!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB are you going to collect more shells when you go on holidays? A project to put into your garden -- aren't I helpful coming up with more projects for you? :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> DING, DING, DING.........................you win!
> 
> And what made me even angrier was that he was so proud of his art work, and had a riot doing it.


I have to laugh at the visual... "Look at me Mom, look at what I've created, a present just for you Mom"!

I've been lucky - none of our dogs or cats have ever shown much interest in yarn! Toilet paper, newspaper, boxes, laundry would be another story.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB are you going to collect more shells when you go on holidays? A project to put into your garden -- aren't I helpful coming up with more projects for you? :sm23:


Wow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Give to others. Value life.

http://www.israelvideonetwork.com/the-end-of-this-video-will-completely-shock-you/?omhide=true&utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=The+end+of+this+video+will+COMPLETELY+shock+you&utm_campaign=20160714_m132925022_WEEKLY+7%2F14+Israel+Connection%3A+The+end+of+this+video+will+COMPLETELY+shock+you&utm_term=IDF_soldier_jpg_3F1468327038


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate when that happens. Maybe you need some of this.
> http://www.facebook.com/thevintagenews/photos/a.717570864984697.1073741828.712292018845915/1117053125036467/?type=3&theater
> :sm09:
> Can you believe the ingredients?


Coke a Cola originally contained cocaine and caffeine as it was for medicinal purposes. They eventually took the coke out of Coke after it was popular as a soft drink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

going for a walk




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688886457916296


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Over 60 murdered in France just an hour ago. A truck ran people over after the fireworks display celebrating Bastille Day. At the beginning they said 30 dead and 100 injured. But now it is 60 and unfortunately there probably will be more. The driver came out of the truck and was shot by police. Some are saying he had an accomplice and he is holding hostages. Not confirmed, and I pray it is not true. Just said there was not a hostage situation. But neither story has been confirmed.

I just watch this and feel that the world has become so unsafe over the past 7 years. I can't remember having this level of fear since 9-11.

Praying


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Storm coming, hail and tornado warning . Pray for us. Off for now. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Over 60 murdered in France just an hour ago. A truck ran people over after the fireworks display celebrating Bastille Day. At the beginning they said 30 dead and 100 injured. But now it is 60 and unfortunately there probably will be more. The driver came out of the truck and was shot by police. Some are saying he had an accomplice and he is holding hostages. Not confirmed, and I pray it is not true. Just said there was not a hostage situation. But neither story has been confirmed.
> 
> I just watch this and feel that the world has become so unsafe over the past 7 years. I can't remember having this level of fear since 9-11.
> 
> Praying


Praying here, too. My father said before he died, "We are riding a wave". Meaning things are not going to be as good as they were by far. We cannot live as good as we do forever. I think that one day we'll be back in the Stone Age. I hope I am long gone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storm coming, hail and tornado warning . Pray for us. Off for now. ♥


Am praying... We had terrible storms here. Trees down. Oh, dear! Please let us know that you are ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB are you going to collect more shells when you go on holidays? A project to put into your garden -- aren't I helpful coming up with more projects for you? :sm23:


I would hope I could find some shells like those. Did I tell y'all about the time DH and mother put sand down the disposal in Florida? The kids had gathered shells with hermit crabs in them and put them on the balcony in a bucket. They had set in the sun a few days. It was the day before we left for home. The whole family was there plus some cousins. Dogs too. My mother is a Monk person. She loves to clean. Instead of putting the shells with the sand outside she told DH to put it down the sink. I can't believe he minded her. It stank! We were at the pool with the kids and saw my sister walking across the lawn of the condo with the biggest plunger I had ever seen I thought the my kids had stopped up the toilet . NOooooo it was my Mama and DH. Doh. I would have thought my Daddy would have gotten a repair bill but I guess when Dh got under the sink and undid the drain it all went back out to sea. I hope I haven't shared this chapter before. I am suppose to be serious so I won't laugh at my family. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to laugh at the visual... "Look at me Mom, look at what I've created, a present just for you Mom"!
> 
> I've been lucky - none of our dogs or cats have ever shown much interest in yarn! Toilet paper, newspaper, boxes, laundry would be another story.


I can't say that. You are lucky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Over 60 murdered in France just an hour ago. A truck ran people over after the fireworks display celebrating Bastille Day. At the beginning they said 30 dead and 100 injured. But now it is 60 and unfortunately there probably will be more. The driver came out of the truck and was shot by police. Some are saying he had an accomplice and he is holding hostages. Not confirmed, and I pray it is not true. Just said there was not a hostage situation. But neither story has been confirmed.
> 
> I just watch this and feel that the world has become so unsafe over the past 7 years. I can't remember having this level of fear since 9-11.
> 
> Praying


Now 77 is the death toll . So sad the world is so evil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Coke a Cola originally contained cocaine and caffeine as it was for medicinal purposes. They eventually took the coke out of Coke after it was popular as a soft drink.


You are right about that. I wonder when they started taking the cocaine out. I was addicted to them in the 80's. I had bad withdrawal too. I only drink 1 or 2 a month because of it. Plus all the sugar made me sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Praying here, too. My father said before he died, "We are riding a wave". Meaning things are not going to be as good as they were by far. We cannot live as good as we do forever. I think that one day we'll be back in the Stone Age. I hope I am long gone.


We are going backward for sure. You Dad was right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am praying... We had terrible storms here. Trees down. Oh, dear! Please let us know that you are ok.


Thanks for the prayers LL. Is your storm over now?
It was bad here. My boys were working but they are home now. No hail but power out even in Little Rock. All tv stations were down . Only pots turned over and lots of rain with limbs down as far as I know. Will know more tomorrow.
Now it is thundering again.

Tomorrow is my mother's MRI if I don't get back online again. Love y'all . Thanks for all the prayers. God listens to His children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Over 60 murdered in France just an hour ago. A truck ran people over after the fireworks display celebrating Bastille Day. At the beginning they said 30 dead and 100 injured. But now it is 60 and unfortunately there probably will be more. The driver came out of the truck and was shot by police. Some are saying he had an accomplice and he is holding hostages. Not confirmed, and I pray it is not true. Just said there was not a hostage situation. But neither story has been confirmed.
> 
> I just watch this and feel that the world has become so unsafe over the past 7 years. I can't remember having this level of fear since 9-11.
> 
> Praying


I am too, the world is falling apart and we have a government that is on stand by . Talk about calling up UN on news tonight and if this comes about we may be in for a war. If they all agree to it meaning other country's. France as ask for help . Pray and praying hard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers LL. Is your storm over now?
> It was bad here. My boys were working but they are home now. No hail but power out even in Little Rock. All tv stations were down . Only pots turned over and lots of rain with limbs down as far as I know. Will know more tomorrow.
> Now it is thundering again.
> 
> Tomorrow is my mother's MRI if I don't get back online again. Love y'all . Thanks for all the prayers. God listens to His children.


Oh this has not been a good day for any of us. Hope you all stay safe. Will be praying for your mom and hope they are able to help her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody. What a terrible night this is - the horrible event in France. I can't even think of words to describe it. Sadness for our world is overwhelming.

Yarnie got in touch, so I wanted to come on and say hi. I've had a sore neck and now tingling fingers - seems to be carpal tunnel. I'm using wrist braces but take them off to do some things. We had family for dinner tonight so cooked. I hope the braces will help. It's not bad, no pain, just annoying. Worst part - not knitting for a while. I miss it. No computer games either - I'm quite sure that's what did it. When my neck was hurting, I was taking it easy. Sweet granddaughter taught me a great card game, and I found it on the computer. So I spent a few days on the computer, clicking on a card and moving it - over and over - and then - tingly fingers. So very little computer for a while. Just trying to explain. This is nothing compared to what happened in France, but i don't want you all to think I've forgotten you. I can't type well with the braces, but I can take them off to check in with you.

Love you all. So glad to see all the prayers for France - not surprised. CB, I hope your mother's MRI has a good result tomorrow. I'll be back as soon as I can.

You all are so much fun. God bless you all - you're in my prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. What a terrible night this is - the horrible event in France. I can't even think of words to describe it. Sadness for our world is overwhelming.
> 
> Yarnie got in touch, so I wanted to come on and say hi. I've had a sore neck and now tingling fingers - seems to be carpal tunnel. I'm using wrist braces but take them off to do some things. We had family for dinner tonight so cooked. I hope the braces will help. It's not bad, no pain, just annoying. Worst part - not knitting for a while. I miss it. No computer games either - I'm quite sure that's what did it. When my neck was hurting, I was taking it easy. Sweet granddaughter taught me a great card game, and I found it on the computer. So I spent a few days on the computer, clicking on a card and moving it - over and over - and then - tingly fingers. So very little computer for a while. Just trying to explain. This is nothing compared to what happened in France, but i don't want you all to think I've forgotten you. I can't type well with the braces, but I can take them off to check in with you.
> 
> ...


And your in my prayers too dear friend. What is happening to you is just as important to us. So don't over do and stay away from those games. I know what you are saying I get hook on them too. If I only did it for a bit fine but I can do it for hours . I know I should stop but don't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Over 60 murdered in France just an hour ago. A truck ran people over after the fireworks display celebrating Bastille Day. At the beginning they said 30 dead and 100 injured. But now it is 60 and unfortunately there probably will be more. The driver came out of the truck and was shot by police. Some are saying he had an accomplice and he is holding hostages. Not confirmed, and I pray it is not true. Just said there was not a hostage situation. But neither story has been confirmed.
> 
> I just watch this and feel that the world has become so unsafe over the past 7 years. I can't remember having this level of fear since 9-11.
> 
> Praying


Another horrific day for France. Praying ...........


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would hope I could find some shells like those. Did I tell y'all about the time DH and mother put sand down the disposal in Florida? The kids had gathered shells with hermit crabs in them and put them on the balcony in a bucket. They had set in the sun a few days. It was the day before we left for home. The whole family was there plus some cousins. Dogs too. My mother is a Monk person. She loves to clean. Instead of putting the shells with the sand outside she told DH to put it down the sink. I can't believe he minded her. It stank! We were at the pool with the kids and saw my sister walking across the lawn of the condo with the biggest plunger I had ever seen I thought the my kids had stopped up the toilet . NOooooo it was my Mama and DH. Doh. I would have thought my Daddy would have gotten a repair bill but I guess when Dh got under the sink and undid the drain it all went back out to sea. I hope I haven't shared this chapter before. I am suppose to be serious so I won't laugh at my family. Bless their hearts.


You have way too much excitement in your life! Glad you're safe and hope the storms stay away from you and LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This has been such a horrible day all around and now there is more bad news. Calgary police have been looking for a 5 year old girl since her mother's body was discovered on Mon night. Last night a man seen with her on video was arrested but she was still missing. Police have now announced that her body has been discovered.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - prayers for your Mom; LL and CB for storms, Bonnie for your wrists. Just such a very sad day.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Have not had the courage to turn on the TV and watch the news.

I am praying that all survived the night of storms and all are well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers LL. Is your storm over now?
> It was bad here. My boys were working but they are home now. No hail but power out even in Little Rock. All tv stations were down . Only pots turned over and lots of rain with limbs down as far as I know. Will know more tomorrow.
> Now it is thundering again.
> 
> Tomorrow is my mother's MRI if I don't get back online again. Love y'all . Thanks for all the prayers. God listens to His children.


Hi CB. Storm was bad. Trees down. My peas in the garden all fell over so I just came back from trying to prop them up.

I am going out of town tomorrow for a couple of days. I will try to come here as I want to know how your mom is doing. Please let us know. We'll be waiting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This has been such a horrible day all around and now there is more bad news. Calgary police have been looking for a 5 year old girl since her mother's body was discovered on Mon night. Last night a man seen with her on video was arrested but she was still missing. Police have now announced that her body has been discovered.


That is horrible ,to think of little girl and her mother . The world has lost it's moral compass. Seem everything is happening fast and faster . Heard to Americans where kill in France last night too. What a sad day again for the French people. Makes our lives in a American seem very selfish doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Storm was bad. Trees down. My peas in the garden all fell over so I just came back from trying to prop them up.
> 
> I am going out of town tomorrow for a couple of days. I will try to come here as I want to know how your mom is doing. Please let us know. We'll be waiting.


Sorry about your garden and peas . Glad though that you and CB and families are o.k.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Have not had the courage to turn on the TV and watch the news.
> 
> I am praying that all survived the night of storms and all are well.


Am the same have not look at TV after last night and keep adding to death toll just can't today hubby watching it but just can't right now.

How are you doing? The south sure has had enough bad weather this summer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for mom and her test today. Hope that they find out what is going on with her and that it can be fix.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. What a terrible night this is - the horrible event in France. I can't even think of words to describe it. Sadness for our world is overwhelming.
> 
> Yarnie got in touch, so I wanted to come on and say hi. I've had a sore neck and now tingling fingers - seems to be carpal tunnel. I'm using wrist braces but take them off to do some things. We had family for dinner tonight so cooked. I hope the braces will help. It's not bad, no pain, just annoying. Worst part - not knitting for a while. I miss it. No computer games either - I'm quite sure that's what did it. When my neck was hurting, I was taking it easy. Sweet granddaughter taught me a great card game, and I found it on the computer. So I spent a few days on the computer, clicking on a card and moving it - over and over - and then - tingly fingers. So very little computer for a while. Just trying to explain. This is nothing compared to what happened in France, but i don't want you all to think I've forgotten you. I can't type well with the braces, but I can take them off to check in with you.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't get our bad weather Bon? Our town is without power. My mother's test had to be put off because of it. We are on another power company so we didn't lose it. Thank God. Lots of mess in the yard but that can be cleaned up . No hail just bad winds.
You have over done it with your knitting the blanket. Time will heal . I had the same thing and had to stop for awhile. I have missed you but you need to watch your fingers and don't use them.
Terrible about France and what the whole world is going thru. Soon the coming of the Lord. Everyone be ready. 
Love!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie sorry about short reply just had a lot going on here and watching what was happening in France. You take care of your wrist . Are you going to doctor? Think you should have it check out. Mine get tingling to but it passes and do not need support. Darn games to much fun determine to win them is what keeps me going.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This has been such a horrible day all around and now there is more bad news. Calgary police have been looking for a 5 year old girl since her mother's body was discovered on Mon night. Last night a man seen with her on video was arrested but she was still missing. Police have now announced that her body has been discovered.


So sad - a sweet little 5-year old.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't get our bad weather Bon? Our town is without power. My mother's test had to be put off because of it. We are on another power company so we didn't lose it. Thank God. Lots of mess in the yard but that can be cleaned up . No hail just bad winds.
> You have over done it with your knitting the blanket. Time will heal . I had the same thing and had to stop for awhile. I have missed you but you need to watch your fingers and don't use them.
> Terrible about France and what the whole world is going thru. Soon the coming of the Lord. Everyone be ready.
> Love!


We had a few storms last week, CB, but nothing like your weather. I'm sorry your mother's test had to be put off. Waiting is hard.

I'm glad to hear that your fingers healed. That give me a lot of hope. Mine aren't very bad, so I'd like to avoid any medical intervention, if possible.

You are right. I'm the human race has shown itself unworthy of the gifts we've been given. What a mess this world is in. It looks like divine intervention is the only answer.

It's so nice to be chatting with you again! Hugs for you and your mother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie sorry about short reply just had a lot going on here and watching what was happening in France. You take care of your wrist . Are you going to doctor? Think you should have it check out. Mine get tingling to but it passes and do not need support. Darn games to much fun determine to win them is what keeps me going.


My doctor just retired, so I have to get another one. I'm hoping this will be better before my first visit. My hand always tingled after a long phone call. My DIL is an occupational therapist, and she talked to me about it. She said it can even come from a pulled muscle in the neck, or a sore shoulder, or elbow. She said once my son pulled a muscle in his back. She said it was so knotted that she could easily feel it. She said she pushed on it, and his whole arm went numb! So the nerve was being crowded or pinched. It went away.

So I'm wearing the braces, limiting greatly my time on the computer, and pretty much no knitting. Sheesh - boring! I can read and walk - thank goodness!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about your garden and peas . Glad though that you and CB and families are o.k.
> 
> Have a safe trip.


Yes, we are ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Storm was bad. Trees down. My peas in the garden all fell over so I just came back from trying to prop them up.
> 
> I am going out of town tomorrow for a couple of days. I will try to come here as I want to know how your mom is doing. Please let us know. We'll be waiting.


Hope you have a good trip LL. Stay safe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So sad - a sweet little 5-year old.


That makes me cry. Sad


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This has been such a horrible day all around and now there is more bad news. Calgary police have been looking for a 5 year old girl since her mother's body was discovered on Mon night. Last night a man seen with her on video was arrested but she was still missing. Police have now announced that her body has been discovered.


I hate that man.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is horrible ,to think of little girl and her mother . The world has lost it's moral compass. Seem everything is happening fast and faster . Heard to Americans where kill in France last night too. What a sad day again for the French people. Makes our lives in a American seem very selfish doesn't it.


I saw on the local news that more than 50 students and chaperones from the city just north of us were in Nice on a school trip. Thankfully they are all safe, but some were very close to where the truck came through and have horrific memories of what they saw.

It seems that France has been warned that they continue to be a prime target for terror attacks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My doctor just retired, so I have to get another one. I'm hoping this will be better before my first visit. My hand always tingled after a long phone call. My DIL is an occupational therapist, and she talked to me about it. She said it can even come from a pulled muscle in the neck, or a sore shoulder, or elbow. She said once my son pulled a muscle in his back. She said it was so knotted that she could easily feel it. She said she pushed on it, and his whole arm went numb! So the nerve was being crowded or pinched. It went away.
> 
> So I'm wearing the braces, limiting greatly my time on the computer, and pretty much no knitting. Sheesh - boring! I can read and walk - thank goodness!


I was knitting and watering my flowers. Crazy how that put some much pressure on my wrist. I still have tingles when I crochet so I try only to knit. I changed my wand on my hose around so I squeeze my handle the opposite way. That helps a lot. I think I had more of a tendon problem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't get our bad weather Bon? Our town is without power. My mother's test had to be put off because of it. We are on another power company so we didn't lose it. Thank God. Lots of mess in the yard but that can be cleaned up . No hail just bad winds.
> You have over done it with your knitting the blanket. Time will heal . I had the same thing and had to stop for awhile. I have missed you but you need to watch your fingers and don't use them.
> Terrible about France and what the whole world is going thru. Soon the coming of the Lord. Everyone be ready.
> Love!


I hope the power comes back soon. Sorry about your Mom's test - she was so anxious about it, and now it means waiting a little longer.

Don't over do it trying to clean everything up at once.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have a good trip LL. Stay safe.


Thank you WCK. Have a nice weekend! Hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My doctor just retired, so I have to get another one. I'm hoping this will be better before my first visit. My hand always tingled after a long phone call. My DIL is an occupational therapist, and she talked to me about it. She said it can even come from a pulled muscle in the neck, or a sore shoulder, or elbow. She said once my son pulled a muscle in his back. She said it was so knotted that she could easily feel it. She said she pushed on it, and his whole arm went numb! So the nerve was being crowded or pinched. It went away.
> 
> So I'm wearing the braces, limiting greatly my time on the computer, and pretty much no knitting. Sheesh - boring! I can read and walk - thank goodness!


Very frustrating for you Bonnie. Several crafting friends have recommended these exercises:
http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/top-5-stretches-for-knitting-pain-relief

DH had carpal tunnel pain several years ago and went for acupuncture and got almost immediate relief. Your doctor or physical therapist might have more info on that option.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was knitting and watering my flowers. Crazy how that put some much pressure on my wrist. I still have tingles when I crochet so I try only to knit. I changed my wand on my hose around so I squeeze my handle the opposite way. That helps a lot. I think I had more of a tendon problem.


I'm glad you were able to switch. Were you sad to give up crocheting? I thought of taking it up again but have been too busy. You know how that is with grandkids out of school!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have a good trip LL. Stay safe.


Hi, LL. Have a nice trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very frustrating for you Bonnie. Several crafting friends have recommended these exercises:
> http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/top-5-stretches-for-knitting-pain-relief
> 
> DH had carpal tunnel pain several years ago and went for acupuncture and got almost immediate relief. Your doctor or physical therapist might have more info on that option.


Thanks so much, WCK. I was going to look up exercises - and you gave me some. You are so good at finding just the right thing - a cartoon, words of wisdom, and now this. I appreciate it and will look at them right now! If you were here, I'd give you a hug and make you brownies!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storm coming, hail and tornado warning . Pray for us. Off for now. ♥


CB, I hope you weathered the storm with out injury or damage. We had sirens going off and lost our power for about 6 hours. Luckily afterwards there was very little to clean up, just a bunch of branch and leave clumps. There were some downed trees through the city, but we were spared any heavy damage.

I stayed in the bathroom with the puppies for about an hour, until the sirens were turned off. It was not fun without electricity as it was stuffy and hot. I had the usual storm stuff and found that I need to replace some of the batteries as the lantern light was really weak. I also found I was thinking about that toilet night light. :sm02: :sm02: Seriously, how does one entertain oneself with just 3 puppies for company. I told them all about the night light and how we would play a trivia game and whoever got the correct answer could choose the color for the toilet bowl. They were totally unimpressed. At least they didn't get into my yarn. :sm23: :sm23:

If any of you ladies are Tony Hillerman fans, his daughter, Anne Hillerman, just released a mystery of her own using his main characters. I started it yesterday and am enjoying it. The styles of writing are different, but there is the same attention to detail that her father uses. The book is called The Spider Woman's Daughter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. What a terrible night this is - the horrible event in France. I can't even think of words to describe it. Sadness for our world is overwhelming.
> 
> Yarnie got in touch, so I wanted to come on and say hi. I've had a sore neck and now tingling fingers - seems to be carpal tunnel. I'm using wrist braces but take them off to do some things. We had family for dinner tonight so cooked. I hope the braces will help. It's not bad, no pain, just annoying. Worst part - not knitting for a while. I miss it. No computer games either - I'm quite sure that's what did it. When my neck was hurting, I was taking it easy. Sweet granddaughter taught me a great card game, and I found it on the computer. So I spent a few days on the computer, clicking on a card and moving it - over and over - and then - tingly fingers. So very little computer for a while. Just trying to explain. This is nothing compared to what happened in France, but i don't want you all to think I've forgotten you. I can't type well with the braces, but I can take them off to check in with you.
> 
> ...


Getting away from the computer will help. Hope you heal quickly. I find I do the same. Mine wasn't a card game but the movements were similar. I played that game for hours on end, but luckily didn't have any wrist or finger issues. I did have withdrawal when I stopped playing. Check back in when you can.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is horrible ,to think of little girl and her mother . The world has lost it's moral compass. Seem everything is happening fast and faster . Heard to Americans where kill in France last night too. What a sad day again for the French people. Makes our lives in a American seem very selfish doesn't it.


It is really sad for France. They have had 10 terrorist attacks since the Charlie Hedbo attack in January 2015. That's about an attack every 6 weeks. Now their PM says they should learn to live with terrorist attacks. I don't think so. The French should demand their government get involved and strike back at the terrorists. It's so unbelievable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I hope you weathered the storm with out injury or damage. We had sirens going off and lost our power for about 6 hours. Luckily afterwards there was very little to clean up, just a bunch of branch and leave clumps. There were some downed trees through the city, but we were spared any heavy damage.
> 
> I stayed in the bathroom with the puppies for about an hour, until the sirens were turned off. It was not fun without electricity as it was stuffy and hot. I had the usual storm stuff and found that I need to replace some of the batteries as the lantern light was really weak. I also found I was thinking about that toilet night light. :sm02: :sm02: Seriously, how does one entertain oneself with just 3 puppies for company. I told them all about the night light and how we would play a trivia game and whoever got the correct answer could choose the color for the toilet bowl. They were totally unimpressed. At least they didn't get into my yarn. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> If any of you ladies are Tony Hillerman fans, his daughter, Anne Hillerman, just released a mystery of her own using his main characters. I started it yesterday and am enjoying it. The styles of writing are different, but there is the same attention to detail that her father uses. The book is called The Spider Woman's Daughter.


Those sirens would be frightening. Glad you had the puppies for company.

I haven't read anything by Tony Hillerman, but you have piqued my interest. I'll have to look into it.

I'm glad you weathered the storm, even though it was without power.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you were able to switch. Were you sad to give up crocheting? I thought of taking it up again but have been too busy. You know how that is with grandkids out of school!


I just made a purse and it felt like I had been hit on the hand with a hammer but I prevailed. I can't use the small hooks like I use to.I haven't totally gave it up.
Yes I know how it with our precious out of school. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the power comes back soon. Sorry about your Mom's test - she was so anxious about it, and now it means waiting a little longer.
> 
> Don't over do it trying to clean everything up at once.


Thanks WCK I will have Chewy helping me. :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, LL. Have a nice trip!


Yes LL have another nice trip!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I hope you weathered the storm with out injury or damage. We had sirens going off and lost our power for about 6 hours. Luckily afterwards there was very little to clean up, just a bunch of branch and leave clumps. There were some downed trees through the city, but we were spared any heavy damage.
> 
> I stayed in the bathroom with the puppies for about an hour, until the sirens were turned off. It was not fun without electricity as it was stuffy and hot. I had the usual storm stuff and found that I need to replace some of the batteries as the lantern light was really weak. I also found I was thinking about that toilet night light. :sm02: :sm02: Seriously, how does one entertain oneself with just 3 puppies for company. I told them all about the night light and how we would play a trivia game and whoever got the correct answer could choose the color for the toilet bowl. They were totally unimpressed. At least they didn't get into my yarn. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> If any of you ladies are Tony Hillerman fans, his daughter, Anne Hillerman, just released a mystery of her own using his main characters. I started it yesterday and am enjoying it. The styles of writing are different, but there is the same attention to detail that her father uses. The book is called The Spider Woman's Daughter.


I am so glad you are safe. I heard you had storms all night last night.Are the puppies recovered? I know they loved your night lite stories. I saw an ad about them the other day and it cracked me up thinking of you. I know you are proud of them staying out of the yarn. 
We never got in the closet. It was scarey with both sons and 2 grandsons out in it yesterday. They finished the job but had to drive home in that mess. Our GD and DIL were shopping and DH told them to go home. GD got home just in time to put the chicks up.
Our power kept flickering. I thought we were going to lose it so I lite a candle just in case. Jojo was at my feet and Chewy nosing around had to check out the candle. I am so glad DH was watching. Chewy came up to candle and blew it out with his sniffing. What a dog! Forgive me if I told that story last night. Lots going on here lately. Bonn I hope you don't get any of that storm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really sad for France. They have had 10 terrorist attacks since the Charlie Hedbo attack in January 2015. That's about an attack every 6 weeks. Now their PM says they should learn to live with terrorist attacks. I don't think so. The French should demand their government get involved and strike back at the terrorists. It's so unbelievable.


No one should have to live with terrorist attacks! What is wrong with the leaders now? !!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you are safe. I heard you had storms all night last night.Are the puppies recovered? I know they loved your night lite stories. I saw an ad about them the other day and it cracked me up thinking of you. I know you are proud of them staying out of the yarn.
> We never got in the closet. It was scarey with both sons and 2 grandsons out in it yesterday. They finished the job but had to drive home in that mess. Our GD and DIL were shopping and DH told them to go home. GD got home just in time to put the chicks up.
> Our power kept flickering. I thought we were going to lose it so I lite a candle just in case. Jojo was at my feet and Chewy nosing around had to check out the candle. I am so glad DH was watching. Chewy came up to candle and blew it out with his sniffing. What a dog! Forgive me if I told that story last night. Lots going on here lately. Bonn I hope you don't get any of that storm.


Probably won't. Our little neighborhood is turning into a desert. The main N/S highway going through Atlanta is I-85. Storms seem to disappear before they get to us. Radar shows them approach I-85, then just disappear from radar! We had a few afternoon storms a week ago - really needed it. Grass was turning into hay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Probably won't. Our little neighborhood is turning into a desert. The main N/S highway going through Atlanta is I-85. Storms seem to disappear before they get to us. Radar shows them approach I-85, then just disappear from radar! We had a few afternoon storms a week ago - really needed it. Grass was turning into hay!


I hope you have a little rain. Just no storms. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What??!! He is back on the air?
http://www.wnd.com/2016/07/brian-williams-offends-with-france-terror-talk/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Was running errands this morning and decided that I had to do penance, so I turned on the Stephany Miller show. Here is the Libs new idea on why Hillary is slipping in the polls........it is the media's fault. Yes, you read this correctly. The media want the people to think it is close so that they will listen/read/watch them for more information. I do not know about you, but does anyone really think the reason why Hillary is slipping in the polls is because it is the media wants it that way and not because she is a criminal?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was running errands this morning and decided that I had to do penance, so I turned on the Stephany Miller show. Here is the Libs new idea on why Hillary is slipping in the polls........it is the media's fault. Yes, you read this correctly. The media want the people to think it is close so that they will listen/read/watch them for more information. I do not know about you, but does anyone really think the reason why Hillary is slipping in the polls is because it is the media wants it that way and not because she is a criminal?


No I don't think it is the media's fault. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have started on my top. Feather and Fan . I have ripped it out 3 times. I keep getting more stitches at the end of each row. I am going nuts here.
Feather and Fan 
(multiple of 17 sts + 2)
Row 1 (RS): Knit.
Row 2 (WS): Purl.
Row 3: K1, *k2tog 3 times, (yo, k1) 5 times, yo, k2tog 3 times; rep from * and end k1.
Row 4: Knit.
Rep rows 1-4 for Feather and Fan.

What in the world am I doing wrong to get more stitches at the end? I have gone over and gone over and can't figure it out. Yaaaaa
Here is the pattern

I think I just figured it out. I am yo over each time before I k2tog three times. I hope that is what it is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What??!! He is back on the air?
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/07/brian-williams-offends-with-france-terror-talk/


I saw him on MSNBC the other night and thought it was strange but then I think a lot of news on that station is strange.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have started on my top. Feather and Fan . I have ripped it out 3 times. I keep getting more stitches at the end of each row. I am going nuts here.
> Feather and Fan
> (multiple of 17 sts + 2)
> Row 1 (RS): Knit.
> ...


Sounds about right to me but then everything lately has sounded right to me.
:sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks so much, WCK. I was going to look up exercises - and you gave me some. You are so good at finding just the right thing - a cartoon, words of wisdom, and now this. I appreciate it and will look at them right now! If you were here, I'd give you a hug and make you brownies!


Thanks Bonnie; what could be better than hugs and brownies?!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was running errands this morning and decided that I had to do penance, so I turned on the Stephany Miller show. Here is the Libs new idea on why Hillary is slipping in the polls........it is the media's fault. Yes, you read this correctly. The media want the people to think it is close so that they will listen/read/watch them for more information. I do not know about you, but does anyone really think the reason why Hillary is slipping in the polls is because it is the media wants it that way and not because she is a criminal?


Oh my gosh to funny . I heard Hilary is talking about taxing the rich and helping the poor. Wonder if she is including herself in that. Mr. Clinton and she were collecting 5,000 + dollars to give speeches . Poor women in her book she said The Clintons left the White house broke. Gee I wish I could be that broke Three houses, books made money and what about the Clinton foundation loads of money unaccounted for. Hope she coughs up the funds when she get to the millionaire like her that she wants to taxes. Plus her deals with the stock market gang. I want to be poor like her. Plus how she repeats no email were classified . Wonder how that is working for her when Comey reported that they found several. Plus the news cast all major ones show her saying the I did not do it and Comey saying she did. Not the committee which was investigating her. But darn those media covering her are to blame. No accounting for taste is there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I hope you weathered the storm with out injury or damage. We had sirens going off and lost our power for about 6 hours. Luckily afterwards there was very little to clean up, just a bunch of branch and leave clumps. There were some downed trees through the city, but we were spared any heavy damage.
> 
> I stayed in the bathroom with the puppies for about an hour, until the sirens were turned off. It was not fun without electricity as it was stuffy and hot. I had the usual storm stuff and found that I need to replace some of the batteries as the lantern light was really weak. I also found I was thinking about that toilet night light. :sm02: :sm02: Seriously, how does one entertain oneself with just 3 puppies for company. I told them all about the night light and how we would play a trivia game and whoever got the correct answer could choose the color for the toilet bowl. They were totally unimpressed. At least they didn't get into my yarn. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> If any of you ladies are Tony Hillerman fans, his daughter, Anne Hillerman, just released a mystery of her own using his main characters. I started it yesterday and am enjoying it. The styles of writing are different, but there is the same attention to detail that her father uses. The book is called The Spider Woman's Daughter.


you should get one of those tap lights no batteries just put on wall and just tap on it. I think they are still being made. I have one and it is nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, I hope you weathered the storm with out injury or damage. We had sirens going off and lost our power for about 6 hours. Luckily afterwards there was very little to clean up, just a bunch of branch and leave clumps. There were some downed trees through the city, but we were spared any heavy damage.
> 
> I stayed in the bathroom with the puppies for about an hour, until the sirens were turned off. It was not fun without electricity as it was stuffy and hot. I had the usual storm stuff and found that I need to replace some of the batteries as the lantern light was really weak. I also found I was thinking about that toilet night light. :sm02: :sm02: Seriously, how does one entertain oneself with just 3 puppies for company. I told them all about the night light and how we would play a trivia game and whoever got the correct answer could choose the color for the toilet bowl. They were totally unimpressed. At least they didn't get into my yarn. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> If any of you ladies are Tony Hillerman fans, his daughter, Anne Hillerman, just released a mystery of her own using his main characters. I started it yesterday and am enjoying it. The styles of writing are different, but there is the same attention to detail that her father uses. The book is called The Spider Woman's Daughter.


So glad that you and the pups are safe and that you didn't have too much damage. An hour of sirens would have been torture.

Thanks for the book tip - I will check her out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting away from the computer will help. Hope you heal quickly. I find I do the same. Mine wasn't a card game but the movements were similar. I played that game for hours on end, but luckily didn't have any wrist or finger issues. I did have withdrawal when I stopped playing. Check back in when you can.


I play the Microsoft Solitaire Daily Challenge -- 5 different types of solitaire each day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is really sad for France. They have had 10 terrorist attacks since the Charlie Hedbo attack in January 2015. That's about an attack every 6 weeks. Now their PM says they should learn to live with terrorist attacks. I don't think so. The French should demand their government get involved and strike back at the terrorists. It's so unbelievable.


No one should ever have to get used to living with terrorist attacks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK I will have Chewy helping me. :sm17: :sm09:


Chewy will have so much fun with all your sticks :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have started on my top. Feather and Fan . I have ripped it out 3 times. I keep getting more stitches at the end of each row. I am going nuts here.
> Feather and Fan
> (multiple of 17 sts + 2)
> Row 1 (RS): Knit.
> ...


You should have 6 yo in each repeat, only 1 more yo after the yo,k1 5 times before the next k2tog


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I play the Microsoft Solitaire Daily Challenge -- 5 different types of solitaire each day


Me too darn windows ten for making it so easy . I was up till 2:30 one night trying to win the Pyramid. I finial won it . I was so tired the next day I thought what the heck was I thinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy will have so much fun with all your sticks :sm02:


I love that one . In my day I only had a pretend dolly and to beat up the neighbor hood boy. That was fun nothing like seeing a stick to remind me of what I had back then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Vets husband over today brought fresh cheese curds they squeak so so fresh. Hubby took care of his pigeons while they were away. What crack me up is he said of course unless it causes you older people bowel problems. He is just as old. Then said he could not find gate to come in yard . Gate is under flowers that have covered the fence and them some. Hey have to have flowers every once in a while. Can't live by weeds alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw him on MSNBC the other night and thought it was strange but then I think a lot of news on that station is strange.


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy will have so much fun with all your sticks :sm02:


I told Yarnie ,Chewy didn't help me pick up sticks. He brought me a dead carcass . I don't know if it was a rat or squirrel. It had a revolting tail and big buck teeth. No hair just a body. I will have nightmares tonight. He found a piece of the soap and rolled in it . That was a good thing. No kisses from him tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I told Yarnie ,Chewy didn't help me pick up sticks. He brought me a dead carcass . I don't know if it was a rat or squirrel. It had a revolting tail and big buck teeth. No hair just a body. I will have nightmares tonight. He found a piece of the soap and rolled in it . That was a good thing. No kisses from him tonight.


Oh but he loves to bring you gifts he is a good puppy he like to share that is the way you taught him. I am just glad he didn't share it with me.

Notation: Add this to animal adventures in your new book. Isn't it up to 650 by now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but he loves to bring you gifts he is a good puppy he like to share that is the way you taught him. I am just glad he didn't share it with me.
> 
> Notation: Add this to animal adventures in your new book. Isn't it up to 650 by now.


I have a new one every day. Yesterday he blew out the candle for me. Today the dried creature. Can't imagine what he will do next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a new one every day. Yesterday he blew out the candle for me. Today the dried creature. Can't imagine what he will do next.


and I am sure you do not want to either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I am having a bad day how do I know that when all I can think about is what I should make for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to la la land as I have done enough la la ing today.

God Bless us all. 

The world is going nuts and I am thinking of joining up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to la la land as I have done enough la la ing today.
> 
> God Bless us all.
> 
> The world is going nuts and I am thinking of joining up.


No you can't do that. Someone has to stay sane. How would we know they are crazy if we join them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK enjoy your special day in town with the parade. I hope it brings in lots of business. I will be looking forward to hearing all about it tonight.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Was running errands this morning and decided that I had to do penance, so I turned on the Stephany Miller show. Here is the Libs new idea on why Hillary is slipping in the polls........it is the media's fault. Yes, you read this correctly. The media want the people to think it is close so that they will listen/read/watch them for more information. I do not know about you, but does anyone really think the reason why Hillary is slipping in the polls is because it is the media wants it that way and not because she is a criminal?


Their dear Hillary a criminal? Oh say it isn't so!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you should get one of those tap lights no batteries just put on wall and just tap on it. I think they are still being made. I have one and it is nice.


I have a few of those in some closets that don't have a light in them. I always forget to tap them again to turn them off and run the batteries down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that you and the pups are safe and that you didn't have too much damage. An hour of sirens would have been torture.
> 
> Thanks for the book tip - I will check her out.


The sirens here are more of a constant droning sound rather than the police car siren type. It's easy to place in the background after awhile. We were lucky, just a little debris to clean up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I told Yarnie ,Chewy didn't help me pick up sticks. He brought me a dead carcass . I don't know if it was a rat or squirrel. It had a revolting tail and big buck teeth. No hair just a body. I will have nightmares tonight. He found a piece of the soap and rolled in it . That was a good thing. No kisses from him tonight.


Cooper brought home something the other day. At least I hope she didn't find it in the house. :sm23: :sm23: It kinda looked like a big mouse and had tiny feet and big hands and a long tail. It was brown. Could it have been a mole? She wouldn't put it down, so I wouldn't let her in the house. I kept telling her to hide it outside. She finally came inside about 2 hours later without said prize.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cooper brought home something the other day. At least I hope she didn't find it in the house. :sm23: :sm23: It kinda looked like a big mouse and had tiny feet and big hands and a long tail. It was brown. Could it have been a mole? She wouldn't put it down, so I wouldn't let her in the house. I kept telling her to hide it outside. She finally came inside about 2 hours later without said prize.


 I have never seen a mole around here that big but it could have been. Do moles have tails? Yikes. I am Cooper didn't bring it in the house.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi sweet ladies, I found out yesterday I must have surgery ASAP, but the doctor's don't think my heart will survive the surgery. Without the surgery, I won't survive so I don't have a choice in this matter. I'm OK with the outcome whatever it becomes. God will take care of me. I'm not wanting sympathy just prayers. I'm not sad as I've had a great life & it will be up to God if I live through this surgery. I'm humbled by all of your friendship & love as a Denim sister. If you get a message from me then I'm OK but if not then I'm in a better place. Hugs, & huge arms hugs dear friends. Janeway


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi sweet ladies, I found out yesterday I must have surgery ASAP, but the doctor's don't think my heart will survive the surgery. Without the surgery, I won't survive so I don't have a choice in this matter. I'm OK with the outcome whatever it becomes. God will take care of me. I'm not wanting sympathy just prayers. I'm not sad as I've had a great life & it will be up to God if I live through this surgery. I'm humbled by all of your friendship & love as a Denim sister. If you get a message from me then I'm OK but if not then I'm in a better place. Hugs, & huge arms hugs dear friends. Janeway


Lord Jesus I pray that our dear sweet Janie will come thru the surgery because You are there with her. Thank You for sending her to us. I pray she heals in the Name of Jesus!I love you Janie. I know you are strong because of your faith. Please have someone in the family let us know how you are doing. I love you Janie! Hugs and ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have started on my top. Feather and Fan . I have ripped it out 3 times. I keep getting more stitches at the end of each row. I am going nuts here.
> Feather and Fan
> (multiple of 17 sts + 2)
> Row 1 (RS): Knit.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janie, hugs and prayers

CB, tried three times to reply..........wouldn't do it.

Oh no, hear thunder


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Janie, hugs and prayers
> 
> CB, tried three times to reply..........wouldn't do it.
> 
> Oh no, hear thunder


Take cover. We had the second round last night. I have to get my son to help me get the oak limb off my fence. Heat index of 102 I am resting for a few minutes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi sweet ladies, I found out yesterday I must have surgery ASAP, but the doctor's don't think my heart will survive the surgery. Without the surgery, I won't survive so I don't have a choice in this matter. I'm OK with the outcome whatever it becomes. God will take care of me. I'm not wanting sympathy just prayers. I'm not sad as I've had a great life & it will be up to God if I live through this surgery. I'm humbled by all of your friendship & love as a Denim sister. If you get a message from me then I'm OK but if not then I'm in a better place. Hugs, & huge arms hugs dear friends. Janeway


God bless you and be with you sweet lady will pray that you will come back to us.

you have been my blessing and I love you and arm wraps to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It was such a nice day here low humid and comfortable temps. Went on weed patrol, had to remove some of my dear weeds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

double post.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Blessings and prayers coming your way Janeway. xx


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Me too darn windows ten for making it so easy . I was up till 2:30 one night trying to win the Pyramid. I finial won it . I was so tired the next day I thought what the heck was I thinking.


It's addictive! Any of the Free Cells are the easiest for me and 4 suits of Spider are the hardest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Vets husband over today brought fresh cheese curds they squeak so so fresh. Hubby took care of his pigeons while they were away. What crack me up is he said of course unless it causes you older people bowel problems. He is just as old. Then said he could not find gate to come in yard . Gate is under flowers that have covered the fence and them some. Hey have to have flowers every once in a while. Can't live by weeds alone.


Nice treat for you Yarnie :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I told Yarnie ,Chewy didn't help me pick up sticks. He brought me a dead carcass . I don't know if it was a rat or squirrel. It had a revolting tail and big buck teeth. No hair just a body. I will have nightmares tonight. He found a piece of the soap and rolled in it . That was a good thing. No kisses from him tonight.


Yuck -- you need mouth wash for dogs! The first time Charlie killed a pocket gopher we didn't know what it was either, they are so ugly


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK enjoy your special day in town with the parade. I hope it brings in lots of business. I will be looking forward to hearing all about it tonight.


Thanks CB, it was a really good day with lots of crowds and it seems everyone was having a great time -- but I'm very tired (a good tired).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Cooper brought home something the other day. At least I hope she didn't find it in the house. :sm23: :sm23: It kinda looked like a big mouse and had tiny feet and big hands and a long tail. It was brown. Could it have been a mole? She wouldn't put it down, so I wouldn't let her in the house. I kept telling her to hide it outside. She finally came inside about 2 hours later without said prize.


Whatever happened to your resident mouse in the bathroom Solo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord Jesus I pray that our dear sweet Janie will come thru the surgery because You are there with her. Thank You for sending her to us. I pray she heals in the Name of Jesus!I love you Janie. I know you are strong because of your faith. Please have someone in the family let us know how you are doing. I love you Janie! Hugs and ♥


Amen. Janie I'll be thinking of you and praying for you.❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's addictive! Any of the Free Cells are the easiest for me and 4 suits of Spider are the hardest.


I agree spider is the hardest. Love Free Cells only because I can win. :sm17:

But they are addictive no matter what game I play.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take cover. We had the second round last night. I have to get my son to help me get the oak limb off my fence. Heat index of 102 I am resting for a few minutes.


Stay safe CB and don't do too much by yourself! Is the power back on for those that lost it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is beautiful out tonight the full moon with clouds surrounding it. Tomorrow rain and then high in the 90's yuck . I will be wishing it was that in the winter as Thumper loved to tell me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was such a nice day here low humid and comfortable temps. Went on weed patrol, had to remove some of my dear weeds.


What a sacrifice :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Stay safe CB and don't do too much by yourself! Is the power back on for those that lost it?[/quote
> 
> I did a little outside today but just to humid. I got two wagon full of limbs. I don't think it will be that bad just have to get it done so DH can mow.
> My mother's power came on last night about this time. Right after her and my sister got set up at my brothers house. I knew that would happen.
> There are still without power. I am so thankful we never lost the power. Thank You Jesus!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a sacrifice :sm23:


well it was my sandburr patch has been remove from back yard. I felt so sad and but still have my itch weed to keep me going and going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Stay safe CB and don't do too much by yourself! Is the power back on for those that lost it?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well it was my sandburr patch has been remove from back yard. I felt so sad and but still have my itch weed to keep me going and going.


HOw can you garden with the crew in your back yard?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HOw can you garden with the crew in your back yard?


Cause they are on the north side not the back side. You should see the heavy equipment they have brought in . Oh and the optic fiber guys put it on the wrong side and Thursday and Friday were putting it where it should have been . Six men standing on the bridge with plans in front of them trying to figure out what went wrong. The bridge builders where suppose to have moved equipment in on the 11th of this week. What a mess . I bet if all of us women would have been put in charge that bridge would be half way done by now. I know if the love of my life was ticking me off . That old bridge would be gone in a day. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a few of those in some closets that don't have a light in them. I always forget to tap them again to turn them off and run the batteries down.


Oh dear just stick to the flash light and tape extra batteries to it . :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cooper brought home something the other day. At least I hope she didn't find it in the house. :sm23: :sm23: It kinda looked like a big mouse and had tiny feet and big hands and a long tail. It was brown. Could it have been a mole? She wouldn't put it down, so I wouldn't let her in the house. I kept telling her to hide it outside. She finally came inside about 2 hours later without said prize.


Boy that description did it for me. I am glad it was you and not me. I would be screaming and yelling and stumping my feet . Even if it still was outside the dog would be grounded for a week if it did that to me. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cause they are on the north side not the back side. You should see the heavy equipment they have brought in . Oh and the optic fiber guys put it on the wrong side and Thursday and Friday were putting it where it should have been . Six men standing on the bridge with plans in front of them trying to figure out what went wrong. The bridge builders where suppose to have moved equipment in on the 11th of this week. What a mess . I bet if all of us women would have been put in charge that bridge would be half way done by now. I know if the love of my life was ticking me off . That old bridge would be gone in a day. :sm16: :sm17:


/
I am glad they didn't tear up your back side of the house. Does the Love of Your Life supervise from inside?

Woman sure know how to get it done and right.

:sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sending this to me , Yarnie and Bonn!
http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/stethoscope.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cause they are on the north side not the back side. You should see the heavy equipment they have brought in . Oh and the optic fiber guys put it on the wrong side and Thursday and Friday were putting it where it should have been . Six men standing on the bridge with plans in front of them trying to figure out what went wrong. The bridge builders where suppose to have moved equipment in on the 11th of this week. What a mess . I bet if all of us women would have been put in charge that bridge would be half way done by now. I know if the love of my life was ticking me off . That old bridge would be gone in a day. :sm16: :sm17:


You will have to start your own book Yarnie -- I think you will have many more stories to tell us about. I don't remember the details but there was a bridge built in sections and put up from both ends and didn't quite line up (1 side was higher than the other) so they had to put a plate ramp in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for sending this to me , Yarnie and Bonn!
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/stethoscope.html


Loved it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> /
> I am glad they didn't tear up your back side of the house. Does the Love of Your Life supervise from inside?
> 
> Woman sure know how to get it done and right.
> ...


No not inside and am sure those doing the work want to hide when they see him. He knows everything that is being done. He trys to tell me and I just look at him and he quotes my words back to him I know you really do not care. My poor DIL did the first part of the work . He kept asking her questions that she could not nor would not answer as it was her job not to go into what is being done for others. 
I really wish he had not retired he was in control of a department and he wants to be in control of life again. Love him but wish he would get involved with something other then controlling everything and every one. This is when he needs a cuff upside the head. :sm16: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No not inside and am sure those doing the work want to hide when they see him. He knows everything that is being done. He trys to tell me and I just look at him and he quotes my words back to him I know you really do not care. My poor DIL did the first part of the work . He kept asking her questions that she could not nor would not answer as it was her job not to go into what is being done for others.
> I really wish he had not retired he was in control of a department and he wants to be in control of life again. Love him but wish he would get involved with something other then controlling everything and every one. This is when he needs a cuff upside the head. :sm16: :sm16: :sm02:


I know dear Yarnie. I have a love of my life just like that. I move my mouth with the words too . I don't care. He just keeps on talking. He is the expert and only has me to talk too. I think Mr. Yarnie and Mr. CB need to spend some coffee shop time together. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will have to start your own book Yarnie -- I think you will have many more stories to tell us about. I don't remember the details but there was a bridge built in sections and put up from both ends and didn't quite line up (1 side was higher than the other) so they had to put a plate ramp in.


Oh no! Were is that bridge?

How was your festival yesterday?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen a mole around here that big but it could have been. Do moles have tails? Yikes. I am Cooper didn't bring it in the house.


Every now and then we get these small dirt mounds, they are everywhere in the neighbor's yards also. The dogs do go over to them and dig at them I assume because they smell something. I thought the thing might have come from one of those mounds.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi sweet ladies, I found out yesterday I must have surgery ASAP, but the doctor's don't think my heart will survive the surgery. Without the surgery, I won't survive so I don't have a choice in this matter. I'm OK with the outcome whatever it becomes. God will take care of me. I'm not wanting sympathy just prayers. I'm not sad as I've had a great life & it will be up to God if I live through this surgery. I'm humbled by all of your friendship & love as a Denim sister. If you get a message from me then I'm OK but if not then I'm in a better place. Hugs, & huge arms hugs dear friends. Janeway


Janie, sending hugs and strength to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's addictive! Any of the Free Cells are the easiest for me and 4 suits of Spider are the hardest.


I enjoy the spider game, but only one suit. It is so addicting. I play one called Eye of Horus which is a shape and color matching game. The screen has 4-5 lines that move either from right to left or left to right and you have to match the shape as well as get 3 or more of the same color to score points. This is the one I just can't stop playing. I am currently stuck on the same level for the last 3 months and still enjoy playing it. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Whatever happened to your resident mouse in the bathroom Solo?


Not a mouse, a snake. Yikes!!! Haven't seen him in awhile and hope it stays that way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village News
Were if you find something right you can't go wrong.

Letters to Editor:

What's with the man running down the street?
You will have to read it in this addition.

Where is the Ice Cream truck? I was looking to buy ice cream.
You will have to read this addition to find out.

what is causing the racket up and down the street?
Getting tired of answering read it here.

No more letters I am not gone to answer any of it you just can't believe what is happening in this place.

Want to report a disappears. It was brought to my attention that a certain Ice Cream Truck has disappeared along with two women that have been know to disappear . Bon Bon and So lark ho. So lark ho before leaving ask that anyone who has clean feet join her this fall for a grape stomp. All 6 of her grape vines should be ready to Harvest. If your feet fit in a gal van eyes tub your invited to share in the to share the fun with her. She will be sitting on the swing super vis ing.
As to disappearance well we know what they are up to. Watch the news for ice cream disappearing. I think it is a blue bunny they will be chasing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not a mouse, a snake. Yikes!!! Haven't seen him in awhile and hope it stays that way.


Too hot for snakes in this heat. They are somewhere up north where it is cool. I hope for your and my sake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Man found running down street. News flash seems said man told Bumper kins he was hot and then She wack him with a fan and he was seen flashing down the street.

Well trusty Little Lu Lu followed along with Moped and caught up with him at the corner . Yup she caught him. Good job Lu Lu of little. She took him to department store and cuff him to the man ick kin in the window. No not cuff him up side the head . Gee what is the problem with reading . As we have no jail he will be on display in the week for a while. You will see him next to the new summer flock . Nice dress I must say, but don't do backless nor frontless.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi sweet ladies, I found out yesterday I must have surgery ASAP, but the doctor's don't think my heart will survive the surgery. Without the surgery, I won't survive so I don't have a choice in this matter. I'm OK with the outcome whatever it becomes. God will take care of me. I'm not wanting sympathy just prayers. I'm not sad as I've had a great life & it will be up to God if I live through this surgery. I'm humbled by all of your friendship & love as a Denim sister. If you get a message from me then I'm OK but if not then I'm in a better place. Hugs, & huge arms hugs dear friends. Janeway


Dearest Janeway, Wish I could do something to help, maybe just hold your hand and stroke your beautiful silver hair. Hope to hear from you soon....we love you to the Moon and back. 
You've always had our hearts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Denim's, Yarnie you report the news so well. We need to invest in a drone equipped with a camera to solve the missing ice cream truck. It goes missing a lot.
TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The summer fest a vole was a riot and I do mean riot. 
Seem Mr. Bump her Kins was in charged of setting up dance floor in the park. Yes we have a park you can see cars parked there every day. Well as usual Mr. Kins was doing a wax job on the floor I mean really waxing away.
when dance started The bump and lump dance was in full swing no not a swing from So lark oh's house the dance on the floor and many were on the floor. Our e lust er set Wise Chirp Jamer landed on the floor and went sailing away unto grass. Pair a med icks showed up(by the way nice looking chaps) and am bull lance followed and off she went to the hospital . By the way we don't have one of them either. So they took her down to the garage with the a car lift thingy. Well Now she is in a half body cast, Half of her body right side is cast. If you hear a stomp and shuffle passing by not to worry it is her. She is out looking for Mr. Bump her Kins. What she doesn't know is Bump her kins put him in a time out and he has to be in charge of dogs for the rest of summer in a tent in the woods behind the house before the pond if you are interested in seeing him. Well what did you expect this is the news no I am not giving him away so Wise chirp can find him. That is all the news that was giving me to be newie . Just the reported not the town gossip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Enough food at the fest a vole to feed an army . That is what if fed but then we don't have an army so guess we of the village ladies of the bit round in the middle club will be having a jogging every other day till the sun sets. I jog stop laughing I can go at least from back of shop to the front in about 30. min give or take a few mins. Well so what if if not a big shop. I don't tell you that your tip e toes are slow.
the summer fest a vole annual walk don't run was won by Lover the Looker who came in first place only she had not enter the race but won any way as she was chasing a bandit who got away with her yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you are wondering why I have not put the news all together because the last time it ran to long and the clock on the wall said time out and was not printed.

Joe ur Mommy has announce she is not cleaning up after fest a vole as she is not paid enough being the Mayor of this find village. That is if you can find the village. It is a left hand turn at the dip in the road and then you go right and guess what your lost. Love that one I can tell a joke if I want too.
Joe ur Mommy has decide since many moving out of the village there will be a tax increase to ten bucks. Don't yell at me protest will be held in front of Lusters house. What the heck are you all going to do there. Nothing makes sense any more in this village so why change now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well that is all the news I feel like printing as my printing brain has empty out of print. Well if you think you are bored wait till you see me doing the hula in front of the shop.

Oh I forgot stay away from grape ladies house she has snake and ugly looking she does not know what to call them. Her dogs love them bar a qued.

I wish all a good day and will see ya at the jogging fest tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too hot for snakes in this heat. They are somewhere up north where it is cool. I hope for your and my sake.


Not in my back yard just a couple of grass snakes and they are tame.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know dear Yarnie. I have a love of my life just like that. I move my mouth with the words too . I don't care. He just keeps on talking. He is the expert and only has me to talk too. I think Mr. Yarnie and Mr. CB need to spend some coffee shop time together. :sm05:


How about we send them on a vac k shun and tell them not to come back for a month. That should give us a good rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello Denim's, Yarnie you report the news so well. We need to invest in a drone equipped with a camera to solve the missing ice cream truck. It goes missing a lot.
> TL


Oh so happy to see you . Sounds like a good idea with the drone fly by. but they were said to have dis skys the ice cream truck it looks like a u haul now and they sure do know how to haul.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not inside and am sure those doing the work want to hide when they see him. He knows everything that is being done. He trys to tell me and I just look at him and he quotes my words back to him I know you really do not care. My poor DIL did the first part of the work . He kept asking her questions that she could not nor would not answer as it was her job not to go into what is being done for others.
> I really wish he had not retired he was in control of a department and he wants to be in control of life again. Love him but wish he would get involved with something other then controlling everything and every one. This is when he needs a cuff upside the head. :sm16: :sm16: :sm02:


He needs to get together with other guys so they can solve all the world's problems. A few years ago, DH hired a retired fellow to help with drywall when renovating front room. This guy said he was a member of the ROMEO club -- Retired Old Men Eating Out -- they met for coffee at McD's or Tim's and gave their wives a break.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Were is that bridge?
> 
> How was your festival yesterday?


I don't remember where it was. It wasn't that serious; it was only out a little bit and they put a metal plate in and reduced the speed limit on the bridge.

From what I could see the festival went really well. The weather was much better this year (last year was way too hot) with some cloud over and a breeze. It was the first time we had pony rides - I could see them across the street and the kids looked like they were having so much fun. The community stage was also close by and I saw part of the music and dance programs. The little girls doing highland dancing were adorable.

Bonnie, I thought of you when I saw the drummers.





 -- Tzinquaw dancers



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157167483220486


- drummers




 -- highland dancers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Every now and then we get these small dirt mounds, they are everywhere in the neighbor's yards also. The dogs do go over to them and dig at them I assume because they smell something. I thought the thing might have come from one of those mounds.


We used google to identify a few of the presents the cats brought up. Looks like moles have big front feet; I thought it might be a shrew, but they don't have big feet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoy the spider game, but only one suit. It is so addicting. I play one called Eye of Horus which is a shape and color matching game. The screen has 4-5 lines that move either from right to left or left to right and you have to match the shape as well as get 3 or more of the same color to score points. This is the one I just can't stop playing. I am currently stuck on the same level for the last 3 months and still enjoy playing it. :sm09: :sm09:


That sounds like fun. Is that the old DOS version game? When I looked it up, several versions came up, but some looked like video games of Egyptian mythical figures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Not a mouse, a snake. Yikes!!! Haven't seen him in awhile and hope it stays that way.


 :sm12: oops - forgot it was a snake. Hope it stays lost!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Dearest Janeway, Wish I could do something to help, maybe just hold your hand and stroke your beautiful silver hair. Hope to hear from you soon....we love you to the Moon and back.
> You've always had our hearts.


❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hello Denim's, Yarnie you report the news so well. We need to invest in a drone equipped with a camera to solve the missing ice cream truck. It goes missing a lot.
> TL


It's so good to see you Gali. You're right about that truck, our bandits are sneaky.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Another police shooting. I am so terrified, especially for my parents. If something happens to them next week, I don't know how I will get to them. Dad has strict orders to use his walker........not that he will remember I told him that. But maybe if I tell him enough times he might remember.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Another police shooting. I am so terrified, especially for my parents. If something happens to them next week, I don't know how I will get to them. Dad has strict orders to use his walker........not that he will remember I told him that. But maybe if I tell him enough times he might remember.


It's unbelievable how these shootings have escalated. The last couple of weeks have seen so much violence, it's becoming sensory overload.

I hope your message has got through to your Dad. I know it's hard to be at a distance when they need us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been out of commission for awhile. Just checking in. Yarnie missed your news. Glad to see it is back.
> 
> Janie, lots of love and hugs. Praying for God's will in your life. I know prayers are comforting when life is uncertain.


Good to see you Joey!! We've missed our mayor of the Righter's Village. Take it easy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another police shooting. I am so terrified, especially for my parents. If something happens to them next week, I don't know how I will get to them. Dad has strict orders to use his walker........not that he will remember I told him that. But maybe if I tell him enough times he might remember.


Oh will be praying for him LTL I know you must be very worried about him.

Is there someone near by a friend they know who could check on them?

It's sad to think about the shooting it is almost like copy cats. They see it and think they should do it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He needs to get together with other guys so they can solve all the world's problems. A few years ago, DH hired a retired fellow to help with drywall when renovating front room. This guy said he was a member of the ROMEO club -- Retired Old Men Eating Out -- they met for coffee at McD's or Tim's and gave their wives a break.


Oh do you know of a local chapter in the states if not I may have to start one. I know a lot of ladies who would enjoy to see their honey buns off to coffee any where.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been out of commission for awhile. Just checking in. Yarnie missed your news. Glad to see it is back.
> 
> Janie, lots of love and hugs. Praying for God's will in your life. I know prayers are comforting when life is uncertain.


Oh it make it worth writing the Righter village news just to have you back. So happy you got on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will have to start your own book Yarnie -- I think you will have many more stories to tell us about. I don't remember the details but there was a bridge built in sections and put up from both ends and didn't quite line up (1 side was higher than the other) so they had to put a plate ramp in.


please do not let this happen here. Oh my gosh I an see it now 6 men looking at plans trying to figure out what they did wrong. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used google to identify a few of the presents the cats brought up. Looks like moles have big front feet; I thought it might be a shrew, but they don't have big feet.


I have know a couple of them they seem to have a lot of moles. Well now we are into feet are we.

Poor things we need to start a fund for the big a da feet it a sad thing when ones feet out shine ones body. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Man found running down street. News flash seems said man told Bumper kins he was hot and then She wack him with a fan and he was seen flashing down the street.
> 
> Well trusty Little Lu Lu followed along with Moped and caught up with him at the corner . Yup she caught him. Good job Lu Lu of little. She took him to department store and cuff him to the man ick kin in the window. No not cuff him up side the head . Gee what is the problem with reading . As we have no jail he will be on display in the week for a while. You will see him next to the new summer flock . Nice dress I must say, but don't do backless nor frontless.


You are so much fun. 
:sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I am not gone to post any more as I have taken up two pages. Must give others a chance to speak.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello Denim's, Yarnie you report the news so well. We need to invest in a drone equipped with a camera to solve the missing ice cream truck. It goes missing a lot.
> TL


How are you doing Gali?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The summer fest a vole was a riot and I do mean riot.
> Seem Mr. Bump her Kins was in charged of setting up dance floor in the park. Yes we have a park you can see cars parked there every day. Well as usual Mr. Kins was doing a wax job on the floor I mean really waxing away.
> when dance started The bump and lump dance was in full swing no not a swing from So lark oh's house the dance on the floor and many were on the floor. Our e lust er set Wise Chirp Jamer landed on the floor and went sailing away unto grass. Pair a med icks showed up(by the way nice looking chaps) and am bull lance followed and off she went to the hospital . By the way we don't have one of them either. So they took her down to the garage with the a car lift thingy. Well Now she is in a half body cast, Half of her body right side is cast. If you hear a stomp and shuffle passing by not to worry it is her. She is out looking for Mr. Bump her Kins. What she doesn't know is Bump her kins put him in a time out and he has to be in charge of dogs for the rest of summer in a tent in the woods behind the house before the pond if you are interested in seeing him. Well what did you expect this is the news no I am not giving him away so Wise chirp can find him. That is all the news that was giving me to be newie . Just the reported not the town gossip.[/quote
> ]Are you peeking thru our windows?You know Mr.Bump her Kins would be unhappy with being in charge of the dogs but would love spending sometime in a tent out back
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > The summer fest a vole was a riot and I do mean riot.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Enough food at the fest a vole to feed an army . That is what if fed but then we don't have an army so guess we of the village ladies of the bit round in the middle club will be having a jogging every other day till the sun sets. I jog stop laughing I can go at least from back of shop to the front in about 30. min give or take a few mins. Well so what if if not a big shop. I don't tell you that your tip e toes are slow.
> the summer fest a vole annual walk don't run was won by Lover the Looker who came in first place only she had not enter the race but won any way as she was chasing a bandit who got away with her yarn.


Stop saying vole it reminds me of the boney creature. It had to be a rat because I looked up squirrels and they have black toenails. Shiver, shiver, shiver. I held a wharf rat by the dead tail. I need some Lysol please no make that bleach. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How about we send them on a vac k shun and tell them not to come back for a month. That should give us a good rest.


Yes a month's rest would be fine with me. If I miss him he can call. Or email me. :sm09: I love him tho. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't remember where it was. It wasn't that serious; it was only out a little bit and they put a metal plate in and reduced the speed limit on the bridge.
> 
> From what I could see the festival went really well. The weather was much better this year (last year was way too hot) with some cloud over and a breeze. It was the first time we had pony rides - I could see them across the street and the kids looked like they were having so much fun. The community stage was also close by and I saw part of the music and dance programs. The little girls doing highland dancing were adorable.
> 
> ...


There must be alot of people looking at those videos I can 't get them to load. I looked at the side and there are lots of videos of the event. It must have been a success.

Did you have lots of business?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another police shooting. I am so terrified, especially for my parents. If something happens to them next week, I don't know how I will get to them. Dad has strict orders to use his walker........not that he will remember I told him that. But maybe if I tell him enough times he might remember.


 We will pray for protection for your parents in Jesus Name. No deaths either. Next week is going to be crazy. Just like today. Take the Lord's peace LTL. He will comfort you.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been out of commission for awhile. Just checking in. Yarnie missed your news. Glad to see it is back.
> 
> Janie, lots of love and hugs. Praying for God's will in your life. I know prayers are comforting when life is uncertain.


I am glad you back into commission. Missed you. ♥ The Lord is Good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do you know of a local chapter in the states if not I may have to start one. I know a lot of ladies who would enjoy to see their honey buns off to coffee any where.


 :sm23: I get a holiday next month when DH goes to his school reunion. Everyone needs a holiday once in a while!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have know a couple of them they seem to have a lot of moles. Well now we are into feet are we.
> 
> Poor things we need to start a fund for the big a da feet it a sad thing when ones feet out shine ones body. :sm13:


That little rodent definitely needs a pedicure!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stop saying vole it reminds me of the boney creature. It had to be a rat because I looked up squirrels and they have black toenails. Shiver, shiver, shiver. I held a wharf rat by the dead tail. I need some Lysol please no make that bleach. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm05:


nope no can do it is the fest a bowl how is that . :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > The summer fest a vole was a riot and I do mean riot.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That little rodent definitely needs a pedicure!


yes wonder what color it would want for nail polish? think black would be good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No no not a window peeper just saying what was reported.
> 
> Our photo op person in charge WCK will be putting up the pixies to prove he has gone to the dogs. I had nothing to do with it.


photo credit coming soon to a screen near you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There must be alot of people looking at those videos I can 't get them to load. I looked at the side and there are lots of videos of the event. It must have been a success.
> 
> Did you have lots of business?


 :sm24: yes a very good day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: yes a very good day


That's great!
Getting off. Office a/c off. I am sweating. Sweet dreams to my Denim sis's .♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's great!
> Getting off. Office a/c off. I am sweating. Sweet dreams to my Denim sis's .♥


Have to get off too just put air on sorry no air for you.

Nite WCK and CB Gods blessing on all on DP . Tomorrow is another blessing from the Lord.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Righter's Village photos for your early morning viewing pleasure ......

Lucy and Ethel provided the training video for the Righter's grape stomp


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aunty acid knows how important it is to jog; she gives bump her kins some good advice


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Blue Bunnie ice cream targeted for theft by masked bandits


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job done by our own e lust er ous photo of news. You always come through raise forth coming? 
Be in mail should get there in two months summer de live er re kind of slow oh alright more then slow . But it will get there before the snow flies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: I get a holiday next month when DH goes to his school reunion. Everyone needs a holiday once in a while!


Yes they do. It will be good for both of you. How many years has he been out of school?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Village photos for your early morning viewing pleasure ......
> 
> Lucy and Ethel provided the training video for the Righter's grape stomp
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> aunty acid knows how important it is to jog; she gives bump her kins some good advice


I would ran an ice cream truck down for sure. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Blue Bunnie ice cream targeted for theft by masked bandits


Perfect illustrations WCK. Even Chewy got in on the party. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Great job done by our own e lust er ous photo of news. You always come through raise forth coming?
> Be in mail should get there in two months summer de live er re kind of slow oh alright more then slow . But it will get there before the snow flies.


A raise?! Thank you esteemed editor! But don't put my cheque in the mail -- posties might still go on strike or be locked out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. It will be good for both of you. How many years has he been out of school?


This one if for the 40 and over years --- gosh that makes it seem like such a long time ago, and I guess it was a long time ago. I'm amazed they still have people willing to organize a reunion. It will be a nice chance to visit with his family too. His sister from Australia is hoping to be there at the same time so the 8 siblings can have a reunion too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would stomp the grapes but not drink that wine. :sm09:
> Not so sure I would eat any of that ice cream unless it is me in the tub. :sm06:


Of course it's you in the tub! My question is who put the ice cream and whipped cream into the tub with you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Perfect illustrations WCK. Even Chewy got in on the party. :sm23:


Do you think Mr Kins was feeding him that ice cream cone?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you my friends ...and I missed you all too.

I'm doing ok, I ask my family and friends if I'm doing ok and they say I am. Rather silly, but sometimes I don't know, so I ask.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been looking at the "pictures" thread and I think kp has many fantastic knitters. I have a few unfinished projects, I really need to finish things instead of jumping from one thing to another. hope everyone is doing good. I have missed a lot and feel bad about that. I think I remember reading that your GS passed his Nurse Examine CB, that is great. TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This one if for the 40 and over years --- gosh that makes it seem like such a long time ago, and I guess it was a long time ago. I'm amazed they still have people willing to organize a reunion. It will be a nice chance to visit with his family too. His sister from Australia is hoping to be there at the same time so the 8 siblings can have a reunion too.


My 45th was last year. It doesn't seem that long ago to me. That will be great having his family from Australia there plus the rest of his kin. He had a large family. I know he is excited for all of that visiting. He will have a good time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course it's you in the tub! My question is who put the ice cream and whipped cream into the tub with you?


 :sm05: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think Mr Kins was feeding him that ice cream cone?


Not if I was looking. He probably would if I wasn't there. He talks big but he is a real softie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you my friends ...and I missed you all too.
> 
> I'm doing ok, I ask my family and friends if I'm doing ok and they say I am. Rather silly, but sometimes I don't know, so I ask.


Oh bless your heart. I am sure you are having a rough time but are making it. Miss you so much. Our hearts have been with you. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've been looking at the "pictures" thread and I think kp has many fantastic knitters. I have a few unfinished projects, I really need to finish things instead of jumping from one thing to another. hope everyone is doing good. I have missed a lot and feel bad about that. I think I remember reading that your GS passed his Nurse Examine CB, that is great. TL


Yes KP has much talent. I am almost ashame to post my pic.

My GS failed his RN test but past his LPN test. He is working in our ER . My DS works days and he works night. Thanks Gali. Don't feel bad about missing you had reasons to be off. Just glad you are back for a little.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank you my friends ...and I missed you all too.
> 
> I'm doing ok, I ask my family and friends if I'm doing ok and they say I am. Rather silly, but sometimes I don't know, so I ask.


Take each day and give yourself as much time as you need. ❤ Just happy to see you whenever you drop in!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I've been looking at the "pictures" thread and I think kp has many fantastic knitters. I have a few unfinished projects, I really need to finish things instead of jumping from one thing to another. hope everyone is doing good. I have missed a lot and feel bad about that. I think I remember reading that your GS passed his Nurse Examine CB, that is great. TL


I love looking at the pictures too. And I have to plead guilty to having a bunch of unfinished projects waiting for the "right moment" :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My 45th was last year. It doesn't seem that long ago to me. That will be great having his family from Australia there plus the rest of his kin. He had a large family. I know he is excited for all of that visiting. He will have a good time.


The way it sounds now, his sister will come on her own. It's been quite a while since all 8 siblings were together at the same time and 2 of his sisters have health issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes KP has much talent. I am almost ashame to post my pic.
> 
> My GS failed his RN test but past his LPN test. He is working in our ER . My DS works days and he works night. Thanks Gali. Don't feel bad about missing you had reasons to be off. Just glad you are back for a little.


Your work is beautiful and you need to keep posting pics!! Is your top working out ok now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your work is beautiful and you need to keep posting pics!! Is your top working out ok now?


I ripped my top 3 times. I was adding stitches. I did to many yo's. I started on the sleeve so if I had to rip again I wouldn't have so much to redo. Sure enough I messed it up too. I have finally figured it out and I am working on the sleeves. The yarn you helped me pick out is so nice. I love the color. If I hadn't been so stubborn I would have given up. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

kitty antics to start the day with a laugh




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1007557899305154


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Somehow me missed celebrating National Ice Cream Day last Sunday. Guess we were too focused on the bandits and other Village events.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We used google to identify a few of the presents the cats brought up. Looks like moles have big front feet; I thought it might be a shrew, but they don't have big feet.


It's head didn't look like that. The hands were similar but without the nails, thank goodness. I suppose I should give Google a try, if only to identify the thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like fun. Is that the old DOS version game? When I looked it up, several versions came up, but some looked like video games of Egyptian mythical figures.


It is a computer game. It came with about 40 other games in the same packet. Most are fun to play, but that one is so addicting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This looks yummy.http://cookyourfood1.blogspot.com/2016/07/cream-cheese-lemonade-pie.html
I may have to make it next week when DD comes home. Yummy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This looks yummy.http://cookyourfood1.blogspot.com/2016/07/cream-cheese-lemonade-pie.html
> I may have to make it next week when DD comes home. Yummy


This sounds wonderful. I tried to get the recipe from your link and could not. Want to make it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This sounds wonderful. I tried to get the recipe from your link and could not. Want to make it.


LL go to the right side of page to the picture and click on that. If that does not work google Kraft

Recipes + pies.

Hope this helps. Be aware that you may be printing the rest of the day lots of recipes.

By the way glad to see you back. Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is a computer game. It came with about 40 other games in the same packet. Most are fun to play, but that one is so addicting.


where do you find it. Is it one you have to pay for or is it free? Sounds interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Somehow me missed celebrating National Ice Cream Day last Sunday. Guess we were too focused on the bandits and other Village events.


Not to worry ice cream bandits celebrated it enough for the whole country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL go to the right side of page to the picture and click on that. If that does not work google Kraft
> 
> Recipes + pies.
> 
> ...


Thank you, YL. I had a BLAST! Still recuperating. People were wonderful. Tied up 4 boats together in a cove. Ate, drank and swam all day long. It was wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I had a BLAST! Still recuperating. People were wonderful. Tied up 4 boats together in a cove. Ate, drank and swam all day long. It was wonderful.


Oh now sounds like fun. 4 boats and eating and drinking and swimming . Can see why you need to recover.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now sounds like fun. 4 boats and eating and drinking and swimming . Can see why you need to recover.


Yes! So many people lost their sunglasses in the lake. One because he dove in and forgot that he had them on. All of them because of drinking...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you my friends ...and I missed you all too.
> 
> I'm doing ok, I ask my family and friends if I'm doing ok and they say I am. Rather silly, but sometimes I don't know, so I ask.


your doing just fine. It's the rest of us that should question if we are o.k. with this group it is a question of what is normal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This looks yummy.http://cookyourfood1.blogspot.com/2016/07/cream-cheese-lemonade-pie.html
> I may have to make it next week when DD comes home. Yummy


What a treat :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I had a BLAST! Still recuperating. People were wonderful. Tied up 4 boats together in a cove. Ate, drank and swam all day long. It was wonderful.


Sounds like so much fun LL! Glad you had a good time. Did you sleep on the boat?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your doing just fine. It's the rest of us that should question if we are o.k. with this group it is a question of what is normal.


Of course we're normal :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like so much fun LL! Glad you had a good time. Did you sleep on the boat?


No, it was just for a day. No sleeping on the boat. I should add that I only drank water. Did not drink alcohol. But, it was 
interesting to watch others. I don't think there was much down time regarding looking for sunglasses under water...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had an email reminder that tomorrow is Jokim's birthday ..............

Thinking of a dear friend ....................


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had an email reminder that tomorrow is Jokim's birthday ..............
> 
> Thinking of a dear friend ....................


Oh! Thank you WCK for posting this. She was such a nice person. I am so sad that she is not with us any more.
I wanted to get together with her when we could. She was so young, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> where do you find it. Is it one you have to pay for or is it free? Sounds interesting.


I got it within a packet of 40 computer games over 10 years ago. You might be able to google it and be able to download it. It's called Eye of Horus.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I had a BLAST! Still recuperating. People were wonderful. Tied up 4 boats together in a cove. Ate, drank and swam all day long. It was wonderful.


Sounds like a fun weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it true that Hilary failed an FBI lie detector test? This is a continuing 'Twilight Zone' episode.............


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Is it true that Hilary failed an FBI lie detector test? This is a continuing 'Twilight Zone' episode.............


You think something will come out of that? This poor country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just here for a bit. Watching RNC for the last couple of nights interesting to say the least. 

See by the left wing news papers and TV. It is only left progressive party is right. 

So am going to bed and sleep 

God Bless everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had an email reminder that tomorrow is Jokim's birthday ..............
> 
> Thinking of a dear friend ....................


I know Jokim is happy for her B/day in Heaven. Thinking of her tomorrow and every day. Miss her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Is it true that Hilary failed an FBI lie detector test? This is a continuing 'Twilight Zone' episode.............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just here for a bit. Watching RNC for the last couple of nights interesting to say the least.
> 
> See by the left wing news papers and TV. It is only left progressive party is right.
> 
> ...


Sweet dreams.God Bless you too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know Jokim is happy for her B/day in Heaven. Thinking of her tomorrow and every day. Miss her!


I miss her, too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=you+are+on+fire+stupid+by+Cleveland+cop&&view=detail&mid=94C003C42749DBDD0E6194C003C42749DBDD0E61&rvsmid=9482A98EB0F8D79017C49482A98EB0F8D79017C4&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP

Gotta love Communists


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=you+are+on+fire+stupid+by+Cleveland+cop&&view=detail&mid=94C003C42749DBDD0E6194C003C42749DBDD0E61&rvsmid=9482A98EB0F8D79017C49482A98EB0F8D79017C4&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP
> 
> Gotta love Communists


I agree with the cop. He is stupid. :sm16:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with the cop. He is stupid. :sm16:


I just can't believe how ignorant those demonstrators are. Someone from Fox interviewed them (before the idiot set himself on fire) about why they hate America. Those cowards had bandanas over their faces because they were ashamed of what they were doing. They said America was never great and they were trying to make it great. Maybe if they had jobs and got out of their parents' basement their lives would be better..........maybe even great.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just can't believe how ignorant those demonstrators are. Someone from Fox interviewed them (before the idiot set himself on fire) about why they hate America. Those cowards had bandanas over their faces because they were ashamed of what they were doing. They said America was never great and they were trying to make it great. Maybe if they had jobs and got out of their parents' basement their lives would be better..........maybe even great.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm26:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just can't believe how ignorant those demonstrators are. Someone from Fox interviewed them (before the idiot set himself on fire) about why they hate America. Those cowards had bandanas over their faces because they were ashamed of what they were doing. They said America was never great and they were trying to make it great. Maybe if they had jobs and got out of their parents' basement their lives would be better..........maybe even great.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=you+are+on+fire+stupid+by+Cleveland+cop&&view=detail&mid=94C003C42749DBDD0E6194C003C42749DBDD0E61&rvsmid=9482A98EB0F8D79017C49482A98EB0F8D79017C4&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP
> 
> Gotta love Communists


 :sm16: prime candidate for the "stupid things people do" list


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hot, hotter, hottest here 100 degrees.

BLT's for supper.

How is everyone on this hottest day?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot, hotter, hottest here 100 degrees.
> 
> BLT's for supper.
> 
> How is everyone on this hottest day?


Only 94 degrees here with lots of humidity. Hotter than Hell... I never bake... guess what... today I decided to bake. I must be nuts. Had
a bunch of zucchini and made zucchini bread. Plus Betty Crocker's Quiche Lorraine. It is a great recipe that you can google.

Can't wait for it to cool off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only 94 degrees here with lots of humidity. Hotter than Hell... I never bake... guess what... today I decided to bake. I must be nuts. Had
> a bunch of zucchini and made zucchini bread. Plus Betty Crocker's Quiche Lorraine. It is a great recipe that you can google.
> 
> Can't wait for it to cool off.


Sounds like what is happing here LL In the 90+s for last three days. Last night bad storms and flooding. Today hot again.

What were you thinking? Baking just kidding Seem when to hot outside I get the same want to bake. Must be like in winter to hot or to cold so what do we do bake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jokim we were bless to have her with us on DP and now she is happy and free . No more pain ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot, hotter, hottest here 100 degrees.
> 
> BLT's for supper.
> 
> How is everyone on this hottest day?


Hot and hot and hot. Will not cool off till next week and that is in the mid 80's.

BLT's sound good. I am making beef stroganoff tomorrow. Why I do not know just doing it. Should make something lite like you. But no.

Feel like in a prison here. Thanks be to God for AC. but when so hot do not go out unless have too. Run from house to car AC on immediately . Then to where am going then from car to store ect. I keep thinking about when younger no AC and just fans how did we do it. Now am big sissy 
no AC I can not do with out it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=you+are+on+fire+stupid+by+Cleveland+cop&&view=detail&mid=94C003C42749DBDD0E6194C003C42749DBDD0E61&rvsmid=9482A98EB0F8D79017C49482A98EB0F8D79017C4&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP
> 
> Gotta love Communists


 oh there are no words to explain or understand some people. I mean really all you can do is burn a flag? What did that prove how is that helping you. It just proves that people are really nuts. No brains no gains. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: prime candidate for the "stupid things people do" list


Good one maybe they can build a museum for stupid things people have done. What an attraction that would be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b5aW08ivHU


Good one CB I am laughing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot, hotter, hottest here 100 degrees.
> 
> BLT's for supper.
> 
> How is everyone on this hottest day?


I would be melting at that temp. It's been warmer here the last couple of days, up into the 80's but with a dry wind. I liked it much better when we were in the 70's. BLT's sound good. Are Chewy and Jojo still hiding in the house? Have DD and GS arrived yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie! How are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Only 94 degrees here with lots of humidity. Hotter than Hell... I never bake... guess what... today I decided to bake. I must be nuts. Had
> a bunch of zucchini and made zucchini bread. Plus Betty Crocker's Quiche Lorraine. It is a great recipe that you can google.
> 
> Can't wait for it to cool off.


Well if it's already hot, what's a little more heat? :sm23: Did you enjoy your quiche and zucchini bread?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one maybe they can build a museum for stupid things people have done. What an attraction that would be.


I wonder if some of these people are still alive ....
http://thumbpress.com/these-dumb-people-doing-stupid-things-will-make-you-feel-smarter-22-pics/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only 94 degrees here with lots of humidity. Hotter than Hell... I never bake... guess what... today I decided to bake. I must be nuts. Had
> a bunch of zucchini and made zucchini bread. Plus Betty Crocker's Quiche Lorraine. It is a great recipe that you can google.
> 
> Can't wait for it to cool off.


Me too LL. I hate the month of August the most. It will continue here thru Sept. I am looking forward to cool. I wait until 7:30 too water.

Did you make lots of zucchini bread to freeze? I love Quiche . Yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hot and hot and hot. Will not cool off till next week and that is in the mid 80's.
> 
> BLT's sound good. I am making beef stroganoff tomorrow. Why I do not know just doing it. Should make something lite like you. But no.
> 
> ...


I am like you. I have done some knitting with it hot. I can't stand to go out. I am in prison too. I am planning on going to the store early Tuesday. Too hot to shop.
How did we do it back then? My grandparents had a window unit but never turned it on. We have three a/c units and a ceiling fan and box fans everywhere. Our electric bill will be sooooooo much next month!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would be melting at that temp. It's been warmer here the last couple of days, up into the 80's but with a dry wind. I liked it much better when we were in the 70's. BLT's sound good. Are Chewy and Jojo still hiding in the house? Have DD and GS arrived yet?


Sounds like a cool front to me. I am looking forward to the low nineties next week. Cool front coming in. :sm06: 
Chewy and Jojo stay out at night but inside in the day. DD and GS will be here next Weds. She keeps changing the day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder if some of these people are still alive ....
> http://thumbpress.com/these-dumb-people-doing-stupid-things-will-make-you-feel-smarter-22-pics/


You see it is men not woman doing those things. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie! How are you doing?


fair to mid lend. How are you.

My gosh had a scare here lights went dim Oh my what will I do if AC goes off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder if some of these people are still alive ....
> http://thumbpress.com/these-dumb-people-doing-stupid-things-will-make-you-feel-smarter-22-pics/


well if not there are more to take their place. In fact the world is full of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You see it is men not woman doing those things. :sm16:


 I only saw the 2 pics. I looked at the other pics and there are woman. Doh!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well if not there are more to take their place. In fact the world is full of them.


They are growing in numbers. :sm18:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think they are equal in the brain department. Make it male or female.

Had to edit as hubby was here so wanted him to see your photo ops WCK. So left out a few words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> fair to mid lend. How are you.
> 
> My gosh had a scare here lights went dim Oh my what will I do if AC goes off.


Do you have a basement?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only saw the 2 pics. I looked at the other pics and there are woman. Doh!


But most were men :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a basement?


Why yes I do and if you do not hear from me in the next few days it is because I have moved down there even if it is not finish. As I will not becoming up stairs at all until fall.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think they are equal in the brain department. Make it male or female.
> 
> Had to edit as hubby was here so wanted him to see your photo ops WCK. So left out a few words.


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is hot up here. I do not want to know the temp. We had the storm last night with high winds. much damage in town. husband was itching to go out and help clean it up, but to hot. He did get up at 7 to cut up a tree that was crossing the road, blocking traffic. Then he was done for the day. I'm glad he said NO to the others.


Stay inside and you won't know how hot it is . :sm09: 
I am glad your DH said no to the others.

I finally got most of our limbs up from our storm. I will have to wait until it rains before I burn. I got three big wagons full of sticks. I hope next storm like that is in cool weather. It almost got me this time. I am sorry if I told this story before. It was traumatic for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Could they ever build one that is big enough?


They will never get it built because they would have to keep adding on to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News on The Bridge that is going to be replace and the progress that has been made to replace it.

Progress where art thou.

When last reported 6 men and blue prints checking on wall of bridge . Well fiber optics in wrong place so we will place them into right place. Towns building who knows everything stops by bridge construction will begin the 20th of this month.

Lets see it started that it would begin after 4 of July, then moved to July 11, then move to July 20th, email from town clerk we are expecting bridge construction to begin Aug. 11th.

In one day on the 20th they block off the road. Put up solor sign to say bridge was out and alte. route to take. These have no been remove.

Fiber optic digging new hole across the street big hole and three guys running around like maniac. Now today no one was working think it may be due to heat or they screwed it up again.

Thinking of opening a place your bets on when this bridge will be started? I am hoping for Nov. into Dec. Or even next year say around July 4th .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News on The Bridge that is going to be replace and the progress that has been made to replace it.
> 
> Progress where art thou.
> 
> ...


I would say next year or maybe the year after. :sm16: I don't bet with money but I bet I still win. :sm17: Knowing men the way I do. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is hot up here. I do not want to know the temp. We had the storm last night with high winds. much damage in town. husband was itching to go out and help clean it up, but to hot. He did get up at 7 to cut up a tree that was crossing the road, blocking traffic. Then he was done for the day. I'm glad he said NO to the others.


I saw bad weather up there. Hubby is wondering how many trees are down at Cabin? But to hot to even go up there to check.

We just had high winds and limbs all over the place and flooding on roads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They will never get it built because they would have to keep adding on to it.


Also the people who would be building it as some of the pictures show would have a few major set backs. As you know that those who would be building it would be just like those in the pictures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had my bridge put in yesterday and then fitted for crowns on the opposite side. I felt like that toy my son's had in the late seventies. Stretch Armstrong. Does anyone remember that one. I thought my lips were going to split into with both of them with their hands and tools in my mouth. 
Between the 5 shots I got entertained with the helicopters coming in. There were three the 2 1/2 hours I was in the chair. I was praying for the hurt people coming in and new my son was working at the ER.The first one was so close to the building it blew the Crepe Myrtle blooms off the trees. When son came over today he said it was only a drill.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stay inside and you won't know how hot it is . :sm09:
> I am glad your DH said no to the others.
> 
> I finally got most of our limbs up from our storm. I will have to wait until it rains before I burn. I got three big wagons full of sticks. I hope next storm like that is in cool weather. It almost got me this time. I am sorry if I told this story before. It was traumatic for me.


I can believe that. When so hot and then storms come on it is a fact that it will be bad. Hope you do not have another one .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is hot up here. I do not want to know the temp. We had the storm last night with high winds. much damage in town. husband was itching to go out and help clean it up, but to hot. He did get up at 7 to cut up a tree that was crossing the road, blocking traffic. Then he was done for the day. I'm glad he said NO to the others.


I'm glad he said no too. If it's hot, I try to get out extra early too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also the people who would be building it as some of the pictures show would have a few major set backs. As you know that those who would be building it would be just like those in the pictures.


I didn't think about that. You are right.

:sm23: :sm24:

I am getting off to finish the movie we started last night. Love y'all. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my bridge put in yesterday and then fitted for crowns on the opposite side. I felt like that toy my son's had in the late seventies. Stretch Armstrong. Does anyone remember that one. I thought my lips were going to split into with both of them with their hands and tools in my mouth.
> Between the 5 shots I got entertained with the helicopters coming in. There were three the 2 1/2 hours I was in the chair. I was praying for the hurt people coming in and new my son was working at the ER.The first one was so close to the building it blew the Crepe Myrtle blooms off the trees. When son came over today he said it was only a drill.


Oh what a fun day for you. Did he mean helicopters or your teeth replacements. :sm16: :sm02: :sm02: drill I mean


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think about that. You are right.
> 
> :sm23: :sm24:
> 
> I am getting off to finish the movie we started last night. Love y'all. ♥


O.k. stay cool . God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News on The Bridge that is going to be replace and the progress that has been made to replace it.
> 
> Progress where art thou.
> 
> ...


There are even more links for government waste and mismanagement, but those make me mad so I won't look them up tonight. I won't even ask how much over budget the project is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are even more links for government waste and mismanagement, but those make me mad so I won't look them up tonight. I won't even ask how much over budget the project is.


I have not bother to even check.

The DOT sent out a company to check house for cracks ect and set up a solor panel to measure

vibrations that cause damage to house. Was told by DIL to take pictures of cracks ect in house so if any damage can show the size of crack ect. Other wise they will not pay for any damage that may be cause by bridge. Neighbors across the creek have had the same thing done to their home. As we are the closest to the bridge. Wonder what will happen both ours and the neighbors homes are old I mean old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not bother to even check.
> 
> The DOT sent out a company to check house for cracks ect and set up a solor panel to measure
> 
> vibrations that cause damage to house. Was told by DIL to take pictures of cracks ect in house so if any damage can show the size of crack ect. Other wise they will not pay for any damage that may be cause by bridge. Neighbors across the creek have had the same thing done to their home. As we are the closest to the bridge. Wonder what will happen both ours and the neighbors homes are old I mean old.


Good advice to take pictures of cracks, foundation and windows. Vibrations can cause a lot of damage. You and DH might need ear plugs too. Is Willie watching the action from the window?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Any opinions on Tim Kaine as Dem VP candidate?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good advice to take pictures of cracks, foundation and windows. Vibrations can cause a lot of damage. You and DH might need ear plugs too. Is Willie watching the action from the window?


Or ear muffs. No Willie gets upset when they start moving equipment around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any opinions on Tim Kaine as Dem VP candidate?


Nope don't know a thing about him. Watch RNC this week and will watch DNC next week. Then I am thinking about looking at the Libertarian party. Not well funded so not much shown about them. But the way things are going can't hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed e bye . God Bless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like what is happing here LL In the 90+s for last three days. Last night bad storms and flooding. Today hot again.
> 
> What were you thinking? Baking just kidding Seem when to hot outside I get the same want to bake. Must be like in winter to hot or to cold so what do we do bake.


The trouble was that my zucchini are coming in and getting big. I had to do something with them - bake a zucchini bread. I also gave some to neighbors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jokim we were bless to have her with us on DP and now she is happy and free . No more pain ect.


I wish I had spent more time with her and met her in person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too LL. I hate the month of August the most. It will continue here thru Sept. I am looking forward to cool. I wait until 7:30 too water.
> 
> Did you make lots of zucchini bread to freeze? I love Quiche . Yummy.


I made one zucchini bread and gave some to a friend. Good idea about freezing. I'll make more and freeze.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had my bridge put in yesterday and then fitted for crowns on the opposite side. I felt like that toy my son's had in the late seventies. Stretch Armstrong. Does anyone remember that one. I thought my lips were going to split into with both of them with their hands and tools in my mouth.
> Between the 5 shots I got entertained with the helicopters coming in. There were three the 2 1/2 hours I was in the chair. I was praying for the hurt people coming in and new my son was working at the ER.The first one was so close to the building it blew the Crepe Myrtle blooms off the trees. When son came over today he said it was only a drill.


Oh, you went through a lot. I don't like going to the dentist!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any opinions on Tim Kaine as Dem VP candidate?


None yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The trouble was that my zucchini are coming in and getting big. I had to do something with them - bake a zucchini bread. I also gave some to neighbors.


Zucchini are good cut like french fries and fried. There are good in muffin. I grate them and put them in any casserole or sauce. Stir fried. I had lots of them when the kids were small . I know how big they can get. Some of mine got as big as a base bat. Oh pizza too. The kids loved that. I haven't made that in a long time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good laugh for today.
http://www.facebook.com/politijim.rants/videos/vb.100007916491082/1707986312808569/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Zucchini are good cut like french fries and fried. There are good in muffin. I grate them and put them in any casserole or sauce. Stir fried. I had lots of them when the kids were small . I know how big they can get. Some of mine got as big as a base bat. Oh pizza too. The kids loved that. I haven't made that in a long time.


CB, Zucchini Fritters are the best in the world. I eat them for breakfast. This is the recipe I use:

Recipe:

http://www.food.com/recipe/zucchini-fritters-with-chili-lime-mayo-500612

Let me know if you try it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I would be melting at that temp. It's been warmer here the last couple of days, up into the 80's but with a dry wind. I liked it much better when we were in the 70's. BLT's sound good. Are Chewy and Jojo still hiding in the house? Have DD and GS arrived yet?


We also had our first 100 degree day with a heat index of 106. I have melted!!! and no one threw water on me. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like you. I have done some knitting with it hot. I can't stand to go out. I am in prison too. I am planning on going to the store early Tuesday. Too hot to shop.
> How did we do it back then? My grandparents had a window unit but never turned it on. We have three a/c units and a ceiling fan and box fans everywhere. Our electric bill will be sooooooo much next month!


My AC can't keep up with these temps and the humidity. The electric bill was through the roof so I decided to just move into the camper. It's a much smaller area to cool. I don't cook when it's this hot, just make sandwiches or have salad or a fruit bowl.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not bother to even check.
> 
> The DOT sent out a company to check house for cracks ect and set up a solor panel to measure
> 
> vibrations that cause damage to house. Was told by DIL to take pictures of cracks ect in house so if any damage can show the size of crack ect. Other wise they will not pay for any damage that may be cause by bridge. Neighbors across the creek have had the same thing done to their home. As we are the closest to the bridge. Wonder what will happen both ours and the neighbors homes are old I mean old.


If they are responsible for the damage, they could buy you out if the damage is more than the worth of the house. Definitely document everything you think is caused by the vibrations.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Just want to see if this pic will upload.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Just want to see if this pic will upload.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone going to see "Hillary's America?" I'm going tonight.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder if some of these people are still alive ....
> http://thumbpress.com/these-dumb-people-doing-stupid-things-will-make-you-feel-smarter-22-pics/


Those are hilarious. I too wonder if they are still alive.

Have a good evening TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We also had our first 100 degree day with a heat index of 106. I have melted!!! and no one threw water on me. :sm23: :sm23:


Come closer I will threw some ice at you by the time it hits it will be melted. I feel your pain. Stay cool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Zucchini Fritters are the best in the world. I eat them for breakfast. This is the recipe I use:
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! This will give you the chills.
http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRoseAngela/videos/vb.106314892742379/10151311628570972/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! This will give you the chills.
> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRoseAngela/videos/vb.106314892742379/10151311628570972/?type=2&theater


So beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! This will give you the chills.
> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRoseAngela/videos/vb.106314892742379/10151311628570972/?type=2&theater


Oh that was so beautiful and so heart warming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope don't know a thing about him. Watch RNC this week and will watch DNC next week. Then I am thinking about looking at the Libertarian party. Not well funded so not much shown about them. But the way things are going can't hurt.


We just watched the speeches on Thurs. Ivanka is a good speaker. We will watch the last day of the Dems next week too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The trouble was that my zucchini are coming in and getting big. I had to do something with them - bake a zucchini bread. I also gave some to neighbors.


Did not plant them. Neighbors last time I did ran and hide from me. There were to many and I could not keep up with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Zucchini are good cut like french fries and fried. There are good in muffin. I grate them and put them in any casserole or sauce. Stir fried. I had lots of them when the kids were small . I know how big they can get. Some of mine got as big as a base bat. Oh pizza too. The kids loved that. I haven't made that in a long time.


I like zucchini in stir fries with onion, garlic, mushrooms and peppers; brushed with oil, sprinkle with parmesan and broiled; or coated with bread crumbs and deep fried.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good laugh for today.
> http://www.facebook.com/politijim.rants/videos/vb.100007916491082/1707986312808569/?type=2&theater


 :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My AC can't keep up with these temps and the humidity. The electric bill was through the roof so I decided to just move into the camper. It's a much smaller area to cool. I don't cook when it's this hot, just make sandwiches or have salad or a fruit bowl.


Do you have a little pool for the pups?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We also had our first 100 degree day with a heat index of 106. I have melted!!! and no one threw water on me. :sm23: :sm23:


Because there is no water left we drank it all up here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Anyone going to see "Hillary's America?" I'm going tonight.


I haven't heard of it, but will read up on it. D'Souza has written some very interesting articles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! This will give you the chills.
> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRoseAngela/videos/vb.106314892742379/10151311628570972/?type=2&theater


Beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On ABC tonight WikiLeaks release email's from Debbie Wasseman Schultz and the staff sending emails to stop Bernie Sanders.

They even had the nerve to mention that Sanders was a Jew and how it would play in the south. 

What a bunch of hypercritic the whole lot of them are . Now I understand why those on the left act like they do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My AC can't keep up with these temps and the humidity. The electric bill was through the roof so I decided to just move into the camper. It's a much smaller area to cool. I don't cook when it's this hot, just make sandwiches or have salad or a fruit bowl.


Same here electric bill is high so high and am sure next month's bill will be even higher.

Sounds like a good idea moving into camper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like zucchini in stir fries with onion, garlic, mushrooms and peppers; brushed with oil, sprinkle with parmesan and broiled; or coated with bread crumbs and deep fried.


I am going to have to go buy some now. I haven't grown them in a few years. We are getting the cucumbers in right now but still no tomatoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Anyone going to see "Hillary's America?" I'm going tonight.


Let us know about the movie Gali.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to have to go buy some now. I haven't grown them in a few years. We are getting the cucumbers in right now but still no tomatoes.


That's strange tomatoes love hot weather . We have about four on one plant and several more on the other two. One is ripe and going to pick it tomorrow. One of the plants got knock over from the wind but hubby tied it down so hope it will produce. It's the first year we have had more then two tomatoes with out having blight too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On ABC tonight WikiLeaks release email's from Debbie Wasseman Schultz and the staff sending emails to stop Bernie Sanders.
> 
> They even had the nerve to mention that Sanders was a Jew and how it would play in the south.
> 
> What a bunch of hypercritic the whole lot of them are . Now I understand why those on the left act like they do.


Terrible, terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That's strange tomatoes love hot weather . We have about four on one plant and several more on the other two. One is ripe and going to pick it tomorrow. One of the plants got knock over from the wind but hubby tied it down so hope it will produce. It's the first year we have had more then two tomatoes with out having blight too.


Are you going to have BLT's ? My son has been buy our AR. tomatoes.

We need some compost and lime next year. The last 2 years have been terrible for us with tomatoes. No blight here. Do you water from the bottom?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible, terrible.


Seem Wikileaks is going to release more emails. It looks like even if Sanders had the peoples backing the Dem party made sure he would not get a fair chance . The crooks are running the ship and the ship is leaking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem Wikileaks is going to release more emails. It looks like even if Sanders had the peoples backing the Dem party made sure he would not get a fair chance . The crooks are running the ship and the ship is leaking.


I hope so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> On ABC tonight WikiLeaks release email's from Debbie Wasseman Schultz and the staff sending emails to stop Bernie Sanders.
> 
> They even had the nerve to mention that Sanders was a Jew and how it would play in the south.
> 
> What a bunch of hypercritic the whole lot of them are . Now I understand why those on the left act like they do.


Yes to the hypocrisy! We've seen plenty of that with some here too. I heard that Wasserman Schultz isn't going to speak at the convention hoping to keep Sander's supporters from getting angry and raising the issue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If they are responsible for the damage, they could buy you out if the damage is more than the worth of the house. Definitely document everything you think is caused by the vibrations.


I will never thought about buying me out. Gee I may not live to see the darn bridge built. :sm16: :sm07:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to the hypocrisy! We've seen plenty of that with some here too. I heard that Wasserman Schultz isn't going to speak at the convention hoping to keep Sander's supporters from getting angry and raising the issue.


They should have gotten rid of her years ago. I feel sorry for Sander's. I did not nor would I ever have voted for him. But what they did was so dirty. I hope his supporters do something it is not right at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to have to go buy some now. I haven't grown them in a few years. We are getting the cucumbers in right now but still no tomatoes.


I don't grow them either, but they are very inexpensive right now. Are your tomatoes still green or didn't the plants fruit?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to the hypocrisy! We've seen plenty of that with some here too. I heard that Wasserman Schultz isn't going to speak at the convention hoping to keep Sander's supporters from getting angry and raising the issue.


I have not been listening to the news lately. Dh was telling me about this. I don't think I can listen next week . My nerves are shot at all the mess going on. I wonder if our local peeping Tom will copy my post and make a thread out of it. She wonders why she is ignore?! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't grow them either, but they are very inexpensive right now. Are your tomatoes still green or didn't the plants fruit?


The plants are about the size when we planted them. They are just sitting there with no growth of tomatoes or vines. Our trees are getting tall so that maybe another reason they are not growing. It is strange.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to have BLT's ? My son has been buy our AR. tomatoes.
> 
> We need some compost and lime next year. The last 2 years have been terrible for us with tomatoes. No blight here. Do you water from the bottom?


no I am going to just slice it and eat it . Hubby bought a new planter box this year and it has a tube to run water through the bottom.

Mr. Toad visited under box tonight, so much rain only place that was dry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't grow them either, but they are very inexpensive right now. Are your tomatoes still green or didn't the plants fruit?


Oh I love fried green tomatoes. Last year had to go to Amish farms and get them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no I am going to just slice it and eat it . Hubby bought a new planter box this year and it has a tube to run water through the bottom.
> 
> Mr. Toad visited under box tonight, so much rain only place that was dry.


I love when you eat them like an apple and the juice runs down your face. :sm09: 
I have seen those planters. I am glad to know they work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not been listening to the news lately. Dh was telling me about this. I don't think I can listen next week . My nerves are shot at all the mess going on. I wonder if our local peeping Tom will copy my post and make a thread out of it. She wonders why she is ignore?! :sm06: :sm16:


I look at it this way if they read our post. They must be bored and have to find something to post about. It is hard to be so poplar isn't it. Says lady with crown sitting on her throne.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I look at it this way if they read our post. They must be bored and have to find something to post about. It is hard to be so poplar isn't it. Says lady with crown sitting on her throne.


Not hard at all. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The plants are about the size when we planted them. They are just sitting there with no growth of tomatoes or vines. Our trees are getting tall so that maybe another reason they are not growing. It is strange.


It sounds like that is the problem they need sun lots of sun and heat. With all the warm weather down there, you should have a lots of them.

We have no green beans this year. Have to get to farmers market and get some and corn too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Anyone going to see "Hillary's America?" I'm going tonight.


Did not know about it? Didn't know there was a book too. Will have to go to book store and buy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just want to see if this pic will upload.


your bad. I love the words under your post about being arrested so true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like zucchini in stir fries with onion, garlic, mushrooms and peppers; brushed with oil, sprinkle with parmesan and broiled; or coated with bread crumbs and deep fried.


Oh my yes yes love them that way too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo it is crock pot cooking time. Chicken Marsala tomorrow, then chicken sandwiches with left overs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. I washed my sheets today so I need to make up my bed. Love to all of my friends. Sleep tight.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off. I washed my sheets today so I need to make up my bed. Love to all of my friends. Sleep tight.♥


Oh Should go too. I will not sleep tight it just to tight to sleep that way.

God Bless am off too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The plants are about the size when we planted them. They are just sitting there with no growth of tomatoes or vines. Our trees are getting tall so that maybe another reason they are not growing. It is strange.


That is very strange that even the vines aren't growing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no I am going to just slice it and eat it . Hubby bought a new planter box this year and it has a tube to run water through the bottom.
> 
> Mr. Toad visited under box tonight, so much rain only place that was dry.


My favourite way to eat tomatoes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:



> I look at it this way if they read our post. They must be bored and have to find something to post about. It is hard to be so poplar isn't it. Says lady with crown sitting on her throne.


 :sm24: You're right again!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like zucchini in stir fries with onion, garlic, mushrooms and peppers; brushed with oil, sprinkle with parmesan and broiled; or coated with bread crumbs and deep fried.


Yummm! Must try all of that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to have BLT's ? My son has been buy our AR. tomatoes.
> 
> We need some compost and lime next year. The last 2 years have been terrible for us with tomatoes. No blight here. Do you water from the bottom?


Is it bad to water from the top? I do! Oh, no!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo it is crock pot cooking time. Chicken Marsala tomorrow, then chicken sandwiches with left overs.


Yummm! Do you coat the chicken with flour? It makes a thicker sauce.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes it causes blight or fungus.


Lukelucy said:


> Is it bad to water from the top? I do! Oh, no!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come closer I will threw some ice at you by the time it hits it will be melted. I feel your pain. Stay cool.


Thanks CB. I'll park the camper near the pool. We can have adult swim time and then hide out in the camper. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a little pool for the pups?


I have a deep tub that I put them in. They tend to jump out of small containers. I like them to stay in long enough to actually lower their body temps. When they are done, I usually stand in it for awhile. It does help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it causes blight or fungus.


Ok. I'll never do it again! Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to the hypocrisy! We've seen plenty of that with some here too. I heard that Wasserman Schultz isn't going to speak at the convention hoping to keep Sander's supporters from getting angry and raising the issue.


The Dems as a whole aren't too pleased with Wasserman Schultz and would like to see her gone. I wonder if that has something to do with her not speaking? It's out now, so it certainly will be interesting to see what unfolds next week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh.
http://www.aol.com/article/2016/07/24/democratic-party-head-resigns-amid-email-furor-on-eve-of-convent/21438028/
:sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> leaked emails a problem, showing her bias for Hillary. No wonder Bernie said it was rigged. It was rigged!


Both candidates are terrible!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a deep tub that I put them in. They tend to jump out of small containers. I like them to stay in long enough to actually lower their body temps. When they are done, I usually stand in it for awhile. It does help.


When I was in Australia, I saw a lot of outdoor workers wearing insulated cooling suits. Might work well in your part of the world too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The Dems as a whole aren't too pleased with Wasserman Schultz and would like to see her gone. I wonder if that has something to do with her not speaking? It's out now, so it certainly will be interesting to see what unfolds next week.


Clinton, Obama, Biden and other top dems have been heaping praise on Wasserman Schultz now that she is resigning. Does anyone really believe that they didn't know what was happening at the national level? Not surprising that so many members on both sides are disgusted with their party leadership.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yummm! Do you coat the chicken with flour? It makes a thicker sauce.


I do LL I also use a bit of flour in the sauce at the end.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They had an experiment on the weather Channel yesterday. They took the temperature of two men who had been working in the heat. Gave one Ice-cold Gatorade, the other hot coffee. The one drinking the hot coffee, cooled the most.
> 
> Forty plus years ago, we drove across Montana when it was 120', so they said. After drinking cold root beer and ice water, no relief. Hot coffee and wiping our skin with a wet cloth did the trick. Maybe I should also say no AC, we had to turn up the heat to keep the engine cool enough to keep us going. In July.


now that is interesting. All the more reason to drink coffee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Clinton, Obama, Biden and other top dems have been heaping praise on Wasserman Schultz now that she is resigning. Does anyone really believe that they didn't know what was happening at the national level? Not surprising that so many members on both sides are disgusted with their party leadership.


They are doing it for damage control. They have to do something as DNC starts tomorrow and they do not want that to be the main story. What is funny is it is and will be the main story. It is all over the tv news station and papers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They had an experiment on the weather Channel yesterday. They took the temperature of two men who had been working in the heat. Gave one Ice-cold Gatorade, the other hot coffee. The one drinking the hot coffee, cooled the most.
> 
> Forty plus years ago, we drove across Montana when it was 120', so they said. After drinking cold root beer and ice water, no relief. Hot coffee and wiping our skin with a wet cloth did the trick. Maybe I should also say no AC, we had to turn up the heat to keep the engine cool enough to keep us going. In July.


That must have been quite the memorable trip! I think drinking the hot coffee created less differential between your body heat and outside temps.

I do love my hot coffee - or room temp coffee - or iced coffee. I guess, I just love coffee.


----------

